# Show off your Seiko 5



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Just got my first Seiko 5. I love the watch! Amazing value. I wonder why Seiko does not sell there value line in the United States. They could clean up if they were in Macy's and the like. Better price and a zillion times better than any Fossil or Invicta I have ever seen! Anyways lets see your Seiko 5s! Comments welcome all around!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

It seems like that Seiko 5 mechanical automatic movements hold up better in other watches than the hardlex version. And, they sell Seiko Monsters on Amazon which is in America. You mean, why don't they sell Seiko Monster in retail stores, right? Seiko Monsters are pretty expensive compared to Invicta or Fossil for one. I could buy three to four Invicta Pro Divers with the same mechanical automatic movement for $50 for one Seiko Monster.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

I am speaking just about Seiko 5 themselves. Yes they are online but not in retail stores? Why? 


G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> It seems like that Seiko 5 mechanical automatic movements hold up better in other watches than the hardlex version. And, they sell Seiko Monsters on Amazon which is in America. You mean, why don't they sell Seiko Monster in retail stores, right? Seiko Monsters are pretty expensive compared to Invicta or Fossil for one. I could buy three to four Invicta Pro Divers with the same mechanical automatic movement for $50 for one Seiko Monster.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

It's true the Seiko 5s are great value, and many of them don't seem to get distributed outside Asia except gray market. Here's my SNZG15J1, which seems only available from internet sources. In fact it's the watch I was interested in when I came researching here on WUS three years ago. Yes, these are gateway drugs. :-d


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

I live in small town on the west coast. There is a Seiko dealer that carries Seiko 5 watches. Nothing that I like, and probably at MSRP, but they're there.

Here is my Seiko 5 from the bay



Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmusky (Jan 2, 2011)

I've a couple.


----------



## lama323 (Dec 7, 2011)

I also have a couple:

My eldest:








And my newest:


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Group pict of a few I have in the 5 line


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

skywatch said:


> It's true the Seiko 5s are great value, and many of them don't seem to get distributed outside Asia except gray market. Here's my SNZG15J1, which seems only available from internet sources. In fact it's the watch I was interested in when I came researching here on WUS three years ago. Yes, these are gateway drugs. :-d


+1 !! This is exactly how I got into WUS too.

Funny thing is, I never did buy one of these but I seem to slowly be building a collection of every other WUS favourite.;-)

- mrwomble


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

only 2


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I also have a couple of.


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

I only have the one.


----------



## aladin_sane (Mar 22, 2008)

I have made a few non 5 watches into fives. I like to keep my mods Seiko labeled, and I find the 5 line to be a great source of both dials and replacement movements.


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Great thread guys. Does anybody know which Seiko model # hiro1963 posted? Thanks!

EDIT: I found it, SNK135K. What a beauty!



hiro1963 said:


> I also have a couple of.


----------



## Thomashek (Oct 29, 2010)

Only one - SNZJ21K


----------



## wmaker (Aug 2, 2010)

Here are mine - the familiar ones: SNKL09, SNX123, SNK809


----------



## ckot (Oct 6, 2010)

A couple of days after making this one, I dropped it and the movement stopped working properly o|


----------



## Ludovic Montgomery (Aug 27, 2011)

Exactly the same happened to me. I wanted to find an automatic watch that fits in my price range to celebrate my name day last august. Google brought me to one of the SNZG15 threads on WUS. It hasn't left my wrist since then.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

I've got the SNK135K, wore it last night actually. Perhaps I'll have to post a picture of it later this evening when I get home.

Oh, and ckot, I guess it's time to do another movement swap


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## morelite (May 29, 2010)




----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

A little vintage Seiko 5. Case back says 1971:









Regards

Joe


----------



## ckot (Oct 6, 2010)

djkay said:


> I am speaking just about Seiko 5 themselves. Yes they are online but not in retail stores? Why?


My local jeweler sells them and keeps a few in stock.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Great pics AirWatch!


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's my everyday, "go to", knockin' around 5 :


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Had this for a long time. The dial is Lumibrite. Runs well.









I've never seen another one like it.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's another one.
The picture really doesn't do this justice.








Its probably not quite immaculate, but pretty close.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

Took this a few days before my brand new 5 stopped working completely.... :|


----------



## scada (Mar 13, 2012)

Seiko 5's are great value for the money. Especially when the deal sites have them.









Seiko 5 by sadicarnot, on Flickr


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

ckot said:


> My local jeweler sells them and keeps a few in stock.


My local Kohl's Carries Seiko as well. Pretty large department store. Not sure if they are nationwide though.


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

tinknocker said:


>


I'm thinking this model might be my next seiko purchase...


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

SNK809 on distressed leather.


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

just got my first seiko yesterday, a seiko 5 SNKK27K1:









in the office


















just changed to Bonetti tan leather strap during lunch time


----------



## DyNasty311 (Jun 3, 2012)

what is that gray orange one private message me that asap


----------



## morelite (May 29, 2010)

Here is a better pic


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

AirWatch said:


>


which one is this, and is the lume actually any good? My 5 Military looks good if you go from direct sunlight to pitch black, but fades quickly.


----------



## luckylukehappy (Apr 12, 2012)

this is my seiko 5's


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## scada (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Ratkillah (May 25, 2012)

Seiko 5 leather strap by Ratkillahs, on Flickr


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's my SEIKO 5. Only purchased a week ago.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Brown ...


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Ratkillah said:


> Seiko 5 leather strap by Ratkillahs, on Flickr


Type? SNKK65?

Edit: yes it is - read Ratkillahs profile 

What type of strap is it (Hadley-Roma what?) Looks amazing


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

aladin_sane said:


>


This looks amazing! Where did you get it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ratkillah (May 25, 2012)

jonasbry said:


> Type? SNKK65?
> 
> Edit: yes it is - read Ratkillahs profile
> 
> What type of strap is it (Hadley-Roma what?) Looks amazing


Thanks Jonasbry! The strap is model # MSM881RB-180. I got it on ebay but amazon has it for the same price.


----------



## BeeSroe (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone have the model number for this Seiko 5? 
TIA



downtempo76 said:


> only 2
> 
> View attachment 730162


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Just ordered this one:









Gonna stick it on a black strap. I'm digging the Roman numerals, the shapes of the case and hands, and the "pinstriped" inner dial.


----------



## T-Dot (Jun 25, 2012)

BeeSroe said:


> Does anyone have the model number for this Seiko 5?
> TIA


SNZG07J1


----------



## river27 (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's one of mine:


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

Old photos, need to take some new ones, but here's our lone 5 -


----------



## recklesstr (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Serpigo (Jan 11, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> +1 !! This is exactly how I got into WUS too.
> 
> Funny thing is, I never did buy one of these but I seem to slowly be building a collection of every other WUS favourite.;-)
> 
> - mrwomble


lol, that's exactly how I ended up here too. I ended up buying one, and wear it almost daily!


----------



## koka (Aug 25, 2007)

TGE said:


> Old photos, need to take some new ones, but here's our lone 5 -
> 
> View attachment 746968
> 
> ...


This one is a real looker ,what is this model?


----------



## MicheleB (Mar 17, 2012)

ElScorcho said:


> I'm thinking this model might be my next seiko purchase...


I like this one too and have not seen that before. Do you have a model? Thanks.


----------



## polobreaka (Jun 20, 2012)

im extremely anxious to receive my snzf17!


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Just got my new Seiko 5 in the mail today. 









It's a much sexier watch than its $60 pricetag suggests.


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

koka said:


> This one is a real looker ,what is this model?


Thanks. It's a SNZJ53K1 on a 5-ring strap from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

lama323 said:


> I also have a couple:
> 
> My eldest:
> View attachment 730057
> ...


i'm gonna get the SNZG15J1. Love your strap which makes it perfect. Where'd you get the strap and how much did it cost?


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

DyNasty311 said:


> what is that gray orange one private message me that asap


is in his signature list: Seiko 6119-6400 Orange


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

recklesstr said:


> View attachment 747257


Which model is this??? It looks awesome!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

This is the only Seiko 5 I have in my collection. It just arrived the other day. It looks sooo cool!!


----------



## polobreaka (Jun 20, 2012)

Came in today!


Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

You won't see this Seiko 5 too often. It's a SBBS003.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Promised a picture and totally forgot to do it. Here's a quick one though not the best quality.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

Didimus said:


> Promised a picture and totally forgot to do it. Here's a quick one though not the best quality.
> 
> View attachment 756164











Really like your watch on the leather Always fond of a watch of that style with broad sword hands instead of the rectangular sword hands, maybe because it looks closer to the rolex ppecision(mine really spelled in that way) I had.

I have got a skx013 coming next week, excited!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pops1959 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## RickyGene (Apr 19, 2012)

Heres mine on a Blue/Orange NATO............I like this one.


----------



## tt350z (Mar 16, 2012)

Just got it this week.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

There is my Seiko snzg13k1 =>


----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

My first (public) message to show this one


----------



## Joseph06 (May 6, 2012)

I've only got one, but it's perhaps my most accurate mechanical--certainly it's equal in time keeping to more expensive ETA movements. I'd really like to get my hands on one of the new movements that includes a hacking and handwinding feature.

Mine has something of a military feel, and I really like the band, so I tend to wear it dial-in.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

Still without one....

Which one of those military Seiko5's do you think has the best contrast for reading?
Sand and green look nice but, hmm.


Second one:
Has anyone replaced those straps with metal bracelets? Any luck finding a good fit or just fugiddaboutit?


----------



## kuuuma (Jul 21, 2012)

LesserBlackDog, I want what you have...... what model is that?

Here's mine, SNZJ63


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

CheapThrills said:


> Still without one....
> 
> Which one of those military Seiko5's do you think has the best contrast for reading?
> Sand and green look nice but, hmm.
> ...


The black probably has the most contrast for reading, but none are particularly hard to read that I've seen.

The "military" type models normally have a brushed finish, so you'd have to look specifically for a brushed bracelet, which I haven't seen, but I also have not been looking as I'm a strap/nato type of guy.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

Got some non camera pic photos of my newly revived Seiko 5. Glad it got worked out, as it left a bit of a sour taste in my mouth with the movement dying after a couple weeks, and having to deal with a gray market dealer on the other side of the USA.

Love it on the Olive Green.


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

SNK131


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

dfl3506 said:


> You won't see this Seiko 5 too often. It's a SBBS003.


I reissue, I take it. Very nice


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

My first 5 arrived last night. It's a SNZH57 I put on a Bond NATO.









I got the strap from Clockwork Synergy, LLC, via Amazon. It's shorter than the Maratac's I've been using so I can't really recommend it.


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> I got the strap from Clockwork Synergy, LLC, via Amazon. It's shorter than the Maratac's I've been using so I can't really recommend it.


It looks like there's still more than enough extra strap, so why couldn't you recommend it???


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

Snxf05










Mini Monster










Kim


----------



## MicheleB (Mar 17, 2012)

Tissotgirl's (above) Sister Neo Monster.







Rocky Mountain National Park - Lake Isabelle.


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

Looks great with that background, perfect match!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

GoodEyeSniper said:


> It looks like there's still more than enough extra strap, so why couldn't you recommend it???


Not really. When it's looped back through the inside of the loop, like that, the end is halfway between the two rings. When it's looped over the top ring it barely makes it back to the bottom ring so it pops out. Since I can't make it longer, I'll try shorter to see if I can get it to behave. Meanwhile, I've ordered a Maratac to replace it. This one will end up on a beater of some sort.


----------



## Hoozah (May 18, 2012)

My only remaining Seiko 5  I have been thinning the herd past few weeks.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Hoozah said:


> My only remaining Seiko 5  I have been thinning the herd past few weeks.


I really like that. What's the model number?


----------



## Hoozah (May 18, 2012)

It is SNZF11 on silicone band. I really like the style of this one as well :-d


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's mine!


----------



## highplainsdrifter (Apr 11, 2012)

My new oldie!


----------



## polobreaka (Jun 20, 2012)

New leather NATO. Surprisingly comfortable and light. I thought it would be hot.









Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Pops1959 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## cellardoors (Jul 19, 2012)

Pops1959:

Can you link me to that first watch? thanks!


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

cellardoors said:


> Pops1959:
> 
> Can you link me to that first watch? thanks!


The black one is seiko snzg15, I can't remember the number for the tan color, but it's the same watch other than that, can be found at any reputable online dealer...

New shoes for my smaller sized Military model. I like the dial and hands on this one much more than the larger size. If they did this design in 40mm, with 20mm lug width It would be perfect, IMO. But I'm fine with 38mm.


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

GoodEyeSniper said:


> The black one is seiko snzg15, I can't remember the number for the tan color, but it's the same watch other than that, can be found at any reputable online dealer...


The model number is SNZG07J1


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)

It looks like the "flieger" is among the most popular '5' models, doesn't it?


----------



## Pops1959 (Jun 17, 2012)

cellardoors said:


> Pops1959:
> 
> Can you link me to that first watch? thanks!


It's an SNZG07K1. You can get them on eBay and from Amazon for around $115 or so. That one is one of my
favorite watches.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Seiko 5 Diver


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Pops1959 said:


> It's an SNZG07K1. You can get them on eBay and from Amazon for around $115 or so. That one is one of my
> favorite watches.


Found all 4 that I own from the World Of Watches site for under $60. ! Mind you finding them for that price requires both patience (waiting and scouring there DOD e-mails) and signing up for there e-mails but the site is reliable and product is always as advertised!


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

watchobs said:


> Found all 4 that I own from the World Of Watches site for under $60. ! Mind you finding them for that price requires both patience (waiting and scouring there DOD e-mails) and signing up for there e-mails but the site is reliable and product is always as advertised!


You sure you don't have the smaller version? I got mine from the same site for your price, but the other, larger "military" version generally goes for a bit more.

Oh, and if you have any problems from that site, don't even bother emailing them. Completely unresponsive and unhelpful to me, but I called and was able to get it taken care of. The movement completely froze on my Seiko 5 after a week or two, but they did end up fixing it for me.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Seiko 5 Military


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah, that's a different model than the one they were talking about, same one I have, just in black. The one they're talking about has a 42mm case size, I believe. 100m WR rating. Crown at 3 O clock, different dial design and hands.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

GoodEyeSniper said:


> yeah, that's a different model than the one they were talking about, same one I have, just in black. The one they're talking about has a 42mm case size, I believe. 100m WR rating. Crown at 3 O clock, different dial design and hands.



Oopps! Sorry if this led to any confusion! In regards to the UN-responsiveness from the WOW site I can't speak too that since I've never had to return anything in the 10+ purchases I've had. Sorry to read of your issue and sure glad they eventually made it right !


----------



## Xs5 (Aug 15, 2012)

GoodEyeSniper said:


> The black one is seiko snzg15, I can't remember the number for the tan color, but it's the same watch other than that, can be found at any reputable online dealer...
> 
> New shoes for my smaller sized Military model. I like the dial and hands on this one much more than the larger size. If they did this design in 40mm, with 20mm lug width It would be perfect, IMO. But I'm fine with 38mm.












Seiko SNKH63J2

This, the dial and hands are a bit different but with 20mm lug width and 39 cm case size approx.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks for the heads up, looks like it's Japan made, so I'm guessing higher price and harder to find? There's still something about the shape of the hands on my version that I love so much. Though those aren't bad either. The hands on the bigger one posted earlier are just so.. blah.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Xs5 (Aug 15, 2012)

GoodEyeSniper said:


> thanks for the heads up, looks like it's Japan made, so I'm guessing higher price and harder to find? There's still something about the shape of the hands on my version that I love so much. Though those aren't bad either. The hands on the bigger one posted earlier are just so.. blah.


Are fabricated in Singapore too, and you can find them on 100$ approximately, maybe a bit more.

Seiko 5 SNKH63J2 Sports Mens Automatic Watch SNKH63 Japan Made


----------



## xringshutr (Jan 11, 2012)

My green SNK805A2. Wearing it....among others, in the 'Stan.


----------



## TSheaZ28 (Aug 29, 2012)

My first post with my new Seiko 5 SNX121K!


----------



## Pops1959 (Jun 17, 2012)

This one arrived just this afternoon.


----------



## Mike L (Aug 17, 2011)

I've already posted my only Seiko 5 but the pic was terrible.

Here's two more pics with a little bit more quality 

I just love the dial on this one, it has a kinda of globe markings on it!!!


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is my SNZG15J1 on C&B Lotus strap


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

supersong115 said:


> Here is my SNZG15J1 on C&B Lotus strap
> 
> View attachment 834523


awesome watch and strap combo!!


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> awesome watch and strap combo!!


Thanks bjoernbertelsen!


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got a few, rotating them in and out of the collection.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

This one cleaned up nicely


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

My modified Seiko. Custom dial, modified hands, and text removed from back glass.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I Got one too:-!


----------



## seaweed (Dec 10, 2010)

Seiko 5 virgin no more! Picked up this little puppy on a weekend getaway with the gal pal. She wanted to go to the outlets..which included yes Seiko's. This one immediately caught my eye, and of course from a year or so of being a member here knew exactly what it was. It's weird because it's totally not my style..at least that's what I thought when I saw them here. But in the flesh, very nice bracelet, chunky, nice combo of orange and black..Halloween watch is what she said (as she inched toward the Coach store.) I'll consider it a fun summer watch (sucks 'cause summer's over.) I know the real monster outshines it but I really don't need another ISO diver. I walked out a happy man..especially with an extra 10% showcase piece discount. It was meant to be


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats seaweed! A white dial neo-monster is on my list and, I agree, pics don't do them justice. Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Michael Lively custom build.
















on the OEM bracelet


----------



## Stewart E (May 9, 2011)

Seiko SNXA21K with custom dial and hands


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

ZASKAR36 said:


>


This Fifty Fathoms homage is my favorite in the thread. Where did you get that strap?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## LDSLCSW (Oct 10, 2012)

TGE said:


> Old photos, need to take some new ones, but here's our lone 5 -
> 
> View attachment 746968
> 
> ...


This looks perfect with that strap! Just became a favorite 5.


----------



## Lustak (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

SNZG13 on Aligator grain leather:










Seiko SKZ209K1 AKA Atlas or Landshark:


----------



## LE|37 (Jun 5, 2012)

Seiko5 with a Timex band


----------



## Jmloyman (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice Seiko 5 one l like it, here l leave a picture of mine !


----------



## Lustak (Sep 15, 2012)

my recent addition


----------



## Wim 76 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is my Seiko 5 "SNZD27"


----------



## Darth Hotdog (Oct 25, 2011)

I love this one!

What's the model # ?

Cheers,



Mike L said:


> I've already posted my only Seiko 5 but the pic was terrible.
> 
> Here's two more pics with a little bit more quality
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are mine.


----------



## DreadLord (Oct 8, 2012)

watching at all the nice watches here tempts me to get one for myself! Just a question, can anyone confirm the the SNZG13 lug width is 22mm? Lots of different information flying around the internet. TIA!


----------



## Wismerhill3 (Aug 20, 2012)

SNZH55 FFF Mod


----------



## QuangVuong (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 5 SNKE49

DSCF0175 by Quang.Vuong, on Flickr


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

Yes, the SNZG13 lug width is 22mm.



DreadLord said:


> watching at all the nice watches here tempts me to get one for myself! Just a question, can anyone confirm the the SNZG13 lug width is 22mm? Lots of different information flying around the internet. TIA!


----------



## Dablitzer (Sep 23, 2012)

Picked up this rare beast from the bay and thought it was über retro.. 

Never owned or seen one of these before. Not sure if I like it until I get it. These things seem to grow on you though


----------



## DreadLord (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks alot johnnycasaba for your confirmation!


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

DreadLord said:


> thanks alot johnnycasaba for your confirmation!


Your welcome, I have the SNZG15 (same watch on nylon strap). Here it is on a Hirsch Buffalo strap.


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

And in the spirit of the thread, might as well post my other Seiko 5's.

SNKE61 and unknown 5:


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

5s are amazing :-! Such quality for so little cost.

Superb finish & detailing..........


----------



## yoshi27 (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's my orange sea urchin:


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

First of all, hello to everybody!

I have this Seiko 5. No idea of model number.








It belonged to my father-in-law, and it is more or less forty years old. Still working like the first day!

Strap is not original.


----------



## Wim 76 (Oct 28, 2012)

I allready showed my "SNZD27K1", but here is another picture of the lume.


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

And here is my Sea Urchin..


----------



## new2oltime (Feb 20, 2011)

_*
From the SNZ series w/ a Malaysian mfg Seiko shaker*_.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

The yr2011 of black 5s. No 5s this year... duh...


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The answer is black and white.


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

James


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

my 5's:


----------



## e-a-r_l (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, everybody! Here and my Seiko


----------



## geekchick (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 4 so far.


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay ...









another "5"


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Bought this modded SNZG17 from a fellow WUS member. Recieved it yesterday.


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

This SNZG17 is one of my favorite watches:


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

knight427 said:


> This Fifty Fathoms homage is my favorite in the thread. Where did you get that strap?


Sorry for the month late reply Knight. Work started to get busy. The strap is a Shell Cordovan Strap from the International watchman. $15 even. Very good strap for the price


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Flurrpy (Dec 12, 2011)

Had this one for ~6 years now. This cell-phone pic doesn't do the gold color justice. Always gets compliments (or at least comments ;-)). Though all-gold watches are usually a bit much for me, when I saw this one online I had to have it. One young chick said, "That looks like a watch a prince would wear!" :-d


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

Sea Urchin with my hand made jean&leather strap..


----------



## Oldlyme14 (May 1, 2012)

My only Seiko 5 is this SNKH63J1 Yobokies mod:





















Mark S.


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## pidu (Mar 5, 2012)

I've got one to go with me when I go on vacation. Because the last thing I want to worry about is my watch getting knicked or busted. Really needed to put a decent strap on it though:


----------



## Benay148 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got mine in today, absolutely love it, running - 10/24hrs 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m1stert1m (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got this tonight as an early Christmas present!


----------



## Eighteeteewhy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi new member here. Here's some of my '5s'


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just my 2


----------



## Terrence Teh Beng Leong (Sep 15, 2012)

anybody knows the model number for the one with the orange bezel?



aladin_sane said:


> I have made a few non 5 watches into fives. I like to keep my mods Seiko labeled, and I find the 5 line to be a great source of both dials and replacement movements.


----------



## Benay148 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just the classic black, going to do the black bezel mod on it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Terrence Teh Beng Leong said:


> anybody knows the model number for the one with the orange bezel?


I believe it is a SKX031 Seiko Sub
Or 7s26-0040


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is my newest Seiko 5 jomashop had them on sale so why not merry Christmas to me I guess.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)




----------



## tin (May 29, 2009)

Here's my Seiko 5, a quick photo I took on the school post graduation holiday.


----------



## Skyarcher (Nov 24, 2012)

My newest Seiko








I think that this called a Speed Racer.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Swapped strap on my modded SNZG17.

I love it!



















Sent from my iPhone


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2012)

My new Seiko 5 automatic snzh67k1. Finally got a hold of it after intensive searching and following up with Ethos.


----------



## Ludovic Montgomery (Aug 27, 2011)

Another SNZG15K here on brown leather strap. Perfect size and it is pretty much an all arounder watch.


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is my Seiko 5 SNK809 - a military watch for when fighting in the front-line trenches of office warfare. Mine is on a "Morellato" leather band.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

My Seiko 5 (big military)...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## stevenbgs1100 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is my brand new 5 Sports.
Got it on Saturday.
I've already ordered myself a dark chestnut brown leather strap with double keepers. I shall swap over the gold buckle from the rubber band as well.
It's my first automatic watch too and I am enjoying owning it.
The dial is a dark chocolate brown colour and the rotating bezel i s very nice bronze/brown colour....looks great in the right light.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> My new Seiko 5 automatic snzh67k1. Finally got a hold of it after intensive searching and following up with Ethos.


Latest update on performance. My snhz67k1 loses 18 secs a day.


----------



## Brian.Evans (Sep 12, 2012)

AirWatch said:


>


What watch is this?? I like it!


----------



## stevenbgs1100 (Mar 25, 2012)

First day of monitoring my watch lost 10 secs and second day it lost 8 secs. 
Hopefully it shall get more accurate as it beds in.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Got this beauty for Xmas from my fiancée 
















This now takes its rightful place next to various other Seikos in my collection


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Brian.Evans said:


> What watch is this?? I like it!


Seiko SNK381


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

kmusky said:


> I've a couple.


What model#'s are these? Thanks.


----------



## stevenbgs1100 (Mar 25, 2012)

New Chestnut Brown Rally style leather strap just fitted retaining the OEM gold buckle from the black rubber strap.
Thick leather and very comfy indeed. Compliments the Dark Chocolate Brown dial and Bronze bezel.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

stevenbgs1100 said:


> New Chestnut Brown Rally style leather strap just fitted retaining the OEM gold buckle from the black rubber strap.
> Thick leather and very comfy indeed. Compliments the Dark Chocolate Brown dial and Bronze bezel.
> View attachment 922043


Beautiful strap!


----------



## new2oltime (Feb 20, 2011)

Late entry Seiko 5, fairly recent purchase. the _Monster"esque"_ SNZ series.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

new2oltime said:


> Late entry Seiko 5, fairly recent purchase. the _Monster"esque"_ SNZ series.
> View attachment 922264
> View attachment 922265
> View attachment 922266


Lovely watch


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2012)

Latest update on the performance of the watch. If placed dial down, then it loses about 3-4 seconds a day. Rest all other positions (dial up, crown up/down) lose time like 18 secs a day. Need I say more that I am impressed with the performance of the watch.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is my only '5', SNK809:


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

jopex said:


> Here is my only '5', SNK809:
> View attachment 929864
> 
> View attachment 929865


I take it you've done stuff to that as it doesn't look like the SNK809 I'm planning on buying this year.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Beena said:


> I take it you've done stuff to that as it doesn't look like the SNK809 I'm planning on buying this year.


Yes dial and hands have been replaced.


----------



## fsohail (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't have this one but I'm wondering if anyone can identity the model and maybe rate it for me (I'm a noob):
From my research, all I can tell from the photo is it's a vintage Seiko 5, likely a Lumibrite? Anyone?








*Thanks in advance.*


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Just came in the mail today. $116 shipped from Amazon. Supposedly its used but it sure looks mint to me.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

I've been thinking about picking up a 5, and looking through this thread hasn't helped. There are so many models and variants it's hard to decide! At least I've been able to narrow my choices down to, oh, four or five.

Thanks for all the photos, guys! It's been fun browsing the thread in one tab while searching for models that caught my eye in another!

Randy


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Some pics of my new SNK809K2


----------



## deadjr (Feb 1, 2013)

My very first seiko 5. Lovely so far SNZG13K1. looking forwards to change to a black leather strap.


----------



## HJJ1441 (Oct 13, 2012)

This is my only Seiko 5, this is the watch that led me to discover WUS.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Just received this gem in the post. Upon arrival it was placed on a more appropriate NATO strap. I hate to cheat on my AMW 320r (which had become my exclusive work watch) but it may just become a work watch. 








I got this guy in the post almost two weeks ago but didn't like the band it came on and switched it out with an aftermarket SS bracelet.


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

H3RRINGTON said:


> Just received this gem in the post. Upon arrival it was placed on a more appropriate NATO strap. I hate to cheat on my AMW 320r (which had become my exclusive work watch) but it may just become a work watch.
> View attachment 964603


I'd be all over this if it was 40-42mm.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

riffraff said:


> I'd be all over this if it was 40-42mm.


Size threw me off a bit at first. I thought it was going to be far too small for my comfort. However, on the wrist it wears quite nicely.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm just going to leave these here.....


----------



## Jato (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

Just got this today. The watch was in the middle of date change when I pulled out the camera so just snapped a few shot of the the movement.
Already loving this watch after a few hours!
And yes I did notice that dust........but it was too late.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

View attachment 970023
View attachment 970025


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Jato said:


> View attachment 964786


Oooh nice


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Wizkid said:


> Just got this today. The watch was in the middle of date change when I pulled out the camera so just snapped a few shot of the the movement.
> Already loving this watch after a few hours!
> And yes I did notice that dust........but it was too late.


Great pictures! How lovely is that eh?


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

HJJ1441 said:


> This is my only Seiko 5, this is the watch that led me to discover WUS.
> View attachment 961889
> View attachment 961890


What model is that? It looks great.


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

I will be rocking this little arrangement tomorrow.
What are y'all wearing?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

H3RRINGTON said:


> View attachment 970023
> View attachment 970025


That Seiko looks awesome and even better with a Heineken


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

View attachment 973677


----------



## humanboy (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's my SNZH,


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Here's my first entry, the ubiquitious SNK809. 
View attachment 973789

I'm well pleased with the watch, but the strap... well, that will be changed soon enough. The watch wears nicely, but the lug width makes the watch feel a bit small, even on my sub 7" wrist. I almost wish I'd sprung the extra for a SNZG, but the price of these being what it is, I'm not out much on this one even if I do decide on the larger watch.

Randy


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

theinterchange said:


> Here's my first entry, the ubiquitious SNK809.
> View attachment 973789
> 
> I'm well pleased with the watch, but the strap... well, that will be changed soon enough. The watch wears nicely, but the lug width makes the watch feel a bit small, even on my sub 7" wrist. I almost wish I'd sprung the extra for a SNZG, but the price of these being what it is, I'm not out much on this one even if I do decide on the larger watch.
> ...


Doesn't look small at all, in my opinion. I think it's perfect.


----------



## wiarumas (Jun 11, 2011)

theinterchange said:


> Here's my first entry, the ubiquitious SNK809.
> View attachment 973789
> 
> I'm well pleased with the watch, but the strap... well, that will be changed soon enough. The watch wears nicely, but the lug width makes the watch feel a bit small, even on my sub 7" wrist. I almost wish I'd sprung the extra for a SNZG, but the price of these being what it is, I'm not out much on this one even if I do decide on the larger watch.
> ...


I thought the same thing on my 6.5" wrist. I got some leather natos and it no longer feels small. I think any strap change would alleviate the lack of presence feeling of the watch. Here is my blue seiko 5 on black leather nato.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

dasmi said:


> Doesn't look small at all, in my opinion. I think it's perfect.


That's the trick of macro mode, shining through! Though, it's not femininely small, it doesn't look as large in real life as it does here.



wiarumas said:


> I thought the same thing on my 6.5" wrist. I got some leather natos and it no longer feels small. I think any strap change would alleviate the lack of presence feeling of the watch. Here is my blue seiko 5 on black leather nato.


I've been debating on leather NATO or a plain leather strap. Both wouldn't hurt, can't have too many options!


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Bought my first ever mechanical/auto yesterday. Starting at a rational price point. For now...


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Dimman said:


> Bought my first ever mechanical/auto yesterday. Starting at a rational price point. For now...


Looks sharp!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cap10amazing (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Rodrigue (Feb 20, 2013)

Just received my SNZH55 today.


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

First seiko, first 5, first automatic, and first post on WUS!!:


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

zs3889 said:


> First seiko, first 5, first automatic, and first post on WUS!!:


Congrats. You might want to set the date on it though


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Beena said:


> Congrats. You might want to set the date on it though


Thanks! but you see, I got this watch a month ago


----------



## mingsy (Jan 22, 2013)

samael_6978 said:


> I live in small town on the west coast. There is a Seiko dealer that carries Seiko 5 watches. Nothing that I like, and probably at MSRP, but they're there.
> 
> Here is my Seiko 5 from the bay
> 
> ...


sir, what model of seiko 5 is this? i like seikos with numbers, sadly most of them now are just lines and circles.


----------



## mingsy (Jan 22, 2013)

samael_6978 said:


> I live in small town on the west coast. There is a Seiko dealer that carries Seiko 5 watches. Nothing that I like, and probably at MSRP, but they're there.
> 
> Here is my Seiko 5 from the bay
> 
> ...


sir, what model of seiko 5 is this? i like seikos with numbers, sadly most of them now are just lines and circles.


----------



## TheBeardedEagle (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm surprised at how well the seiko fives come up after just putting on a new strap. I purchased my SNKl23 for a little over $60, really just to see if a cheap automatic watch could be any good. The first thing I did was swap out the cheap bracelet for a leather strap, and the watch was immediately transformed. And it's growing on me every day.

View attachment 1002691

View attachment 1002692
View attachment 1002693


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Rivendell said:


>


A Seiko 5 supercompressor/inner bezel!!

What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## esbenmsjensen (Oct 10, 2012)

Dimman said:


> Bought my first ever mechanical/auto yesterday. Starting at a rational price point. For now...


Beautiful! What Seiko 5 is this? Model number?


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Seiko 5 SNKE59 on on a leather nato, sorry for the my cr[email protected] pic


----------



## rog0322 (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's mine with its SKX007 guardian on the right. can any body identify it? Bought 3 years ago and still kept +/- 3sec per 24 hours:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This is my first and currently only Seiko 5. I can see a fifty-five fathoms on my horizon though.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

crosswind said:


> Seiko 5 SNKE59 on on a leather nato, sorry for the my [email protected] pic


I have the exact same model, also on a brown leather NATO. I love it. I'll see if I can get around to posting a pic later.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

My girlfriend got me this SNK809K1 for Valentine's Day.

View attachment 1006017


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

View attachment 1006533


----------



## ninobrn99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ratkillah said:


> Seiko 5 leather strap by Ratkillahs, on Flickr


Looking to get this face. Which 5 is it?


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

My favourite combo - Seiko SNZH53 on Navy/Grey Bond Nato.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

hisaac said:


> My favourite combo - Seiko SNZH53 on Navy/Grey Bond Nato.
> 
> View attachment 1033035


That is beautiful man. Looks like another addition to my want list...


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

My girlfriend got me this SNK809K1 for Valentine's Day.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

hisaac said:


> My favourite combo - Seiko SNZH53 on Navy/Grey Bond Nato.
> 
> View attachment 1033035


Loving the band!!!! Beauty Where did you get it?


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

Seiko SNK617K1.







Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> A Seiko 5 supercompressor/inner bezel!!
> 
> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I'm sorry Bjoern!. I've just seen your question. Truly, I don't remember the model, the watch was sold a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Rivendell said:


> I'm sorry Bjoern!. I've just seen your question. Truly, I don't remember the model, the watch was sold a couple weeks ago.


Hehe ok too bad 

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My gorgeous 5, lol.


----------



## Brian.Evans (Sep 12, 2012)

Dimman said:


> Bought my first ever mechanical/auto yesterday. Starting at a rational price point. For now...


What is the model number of this watch? I like it!


----------



## Brian.Evans (Sep 12, 2012)

Oops


----------



## Brian.Evans (Sep 12, 2012)

Oops


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

a well used seiko 5


----------



## hydra333 (May 29, 2012)

A modest JDM Seiko 5


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I really like the Seiko 5 line and haven't seen one watch pictured that didn't appeal to me.

But I'm not going to buy another watch, I am not going to buy another watch, I am not going to buy another watch... :-d


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Kris040 (Mar 21, 2013)

Seiko SNZH55 with FFF-mod.
Currently looking for a nice brown leather strap with clasp for it.


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

esbenmsjensen said:


> Beautiful! What Seiko 5 is this? Model number?


Not really sure but I think SNXA07, according to Seiko Canada's site. Sorry for the late response. I can double check my receipt if that doesn't turn up anything for you.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Yesterday's photo of my SNK:









I really like the earth tone effect on a medium brown NATO. The soft surface of the nylon isn't as reflective as leather, and the flat and straight-sided band doesn't diminish the apparent size of the already small (by modern standards) watch head like many bands do.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

TheBeardedEagle said:


> I'm surprised at how well the seiko fives come up after just putting on a new strap. I purchased my SNKl23 for a little over $60, really just to see if a cheap automatic watch could be any good. The first thing I did was swap out the cheap bracelet for a leather strap, and the watch was immediately transformed. And it's growing on me every day.
> 
> View attachment 1002691
> 
> ...


I totally agree - I've changed out the stock bracelet/strap on every Seiko 5 I've got and the difference is pretty striking.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are most of mine:

- Patti


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SNSX79

still haven't gotten a leather strap for it... 20mm nylon squeeze in fine.

lol, uh, try to ignore my apparently creepy reflections when I took these, bahahaha


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Zilladon said:


> Here are most of mine:
> 
> - Patti
> 
> View attachment 1059993


What is the model of this one? Looks stunning on the grey strap. Could potentially be my next 5!


----------



## Andrei Ion (Oct 12, 2011)

Does that inner bezel rotates or what's the reason for the 2nd crown?


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

"There are many like it, but this one's mine" on a Bond Zulu.


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

This just arrived today! The SRP277, I call it the Blackout 5, goes great with my car . . . Just kidding that's not my car but I do love the watch. going to be swimming with this all summer, how have peoples 5's held up in the water despite no screw down crown?


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Tighran (Feb 25, 2013)

zs3889 said:


> What is the model of this one? Looks stunning on the grey strap. Could potentially be my next 5!


It's an SNZJ53. Mine is my first Seiko 5 and it's fantastic, though it's on a Nato I'm not totally in love with. That strap does look nice though, might have to look for something like that... And yes, the 9 o'clock crown rotates the internal bezel.
They also come in a few other colors which seem a bit easier to find but I really like the white/silver face of the 53 the best. I'd post a picture of mine but I can't find my camera charger at the moment...


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Trying my SNK807K2 out on a brown leather strap.


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

OCDood said:


> Trying my SNK807K2 out on a brown leather strap.


What leather strap is that and may I know from where did you get it?


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

And damn me! Accidentally dropped my seiko SNZG15 on the floor yesterday, from a waist height, picked it up and it broke my heart to see the 'SEIKO' working came out of the dial ((((

It is still under warranty and I bought it personally from the shop, do y'all know how can warranty help with this case? Would they be willing to exchange a new one for me, or just simply open it up and stick the wording back on the dial? Of course I won't tell them it came out after being dropped on a floor, and it is like 3-4 months old since I bought it.

Also, how would dropping a mechanical watch from that height to a hard floor, damage the movement of the watch? Or what kind of impact would that have on the movement?


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

zs3889 said:


> What leather strap is that and may I know from where did you get it?


It's an 18mm "AllStrap" brand leather strap I picked up yesterday at Walmart for $13. Both it and the black one I have of the same brand have a bit of padding sewed in between the layers of leather and are very comfortable.










It was somewhat lighter when I bought it so I worked it with my fingers a while to use the naturally occurring oil off my hands to soften it and darken the leather a little. After I've had a few days to work it it will be really nice. It has a brushed stainless steel buckle to match the case too. :-!


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

OCDood said:


> It's an 18mm "AllStrap" brand leather strap I picked up yesterday at Walmart for $13. Both it and the black one I have of the same brand have a bit of padding sewed in between the layers of leather and are very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great price and it matches the watch really well, guess I will have visit to walmart to get one of these for my SNZG, just afraid that they don't have this particular one with 22mm width.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

I have to go sign my EPR today so ill be rocking the squadron colors


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Today's shot of the SNZG17, complete with glowing lume:


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

(Seiko 5 snzgo7k1)


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have edited....


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

A friend of mine gave me my first Seiko 5 yesterday and I like it more than I expected. It's the *SNKK79:

*


----------



## baby_bass (May 4, 2013)

Just got this today. Switched out the strap. My first ever Seiko 5.


----------



## FitzroyTom (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Mr_Skoog (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

Not getting as much wrist time anymore.


----------



## MattXCIV (Mar 16, 2013)

My SNZG13 on a leather NATO.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's my Seiko 5 SNZH63 Black "The Piston" with a deBeer's rubber strap:


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

That's a shame! Its got such nice simplicity. On my list since a SARB is out of reach.


Stitches said:


> Not getting as much wrist time anymore.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

ghorn11 said:


> That's a shame! Its got such nice simplicity. On my list since a SARB is out of reach.


Sarb prices have fallen, by the way. They might not be that far out of reach.


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Gave my 5 some fancy new threads today.




























Brown Hirsch rally with single fold stainless deployant that has a brushed finish that matches the case.

Yes, I know it's on 'backwards'. I wanted the operating motion to be the same as the one on my Orient's bracelet. In all honesty I would have probably kept the Seiko's original bracelet if I didn't get my Orient. Clasp just felt flimsy after I switched back to the Seiko.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

I know a lot of people don't like the 5 shield and I have not read through the 300+ posts in this thread, so I don't know if anyone has one of these... but really? on the seconds hand? what a way to ruin an otherwise lovely watch, JMHO of course.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

iceman66 said:


> I know a lot of people don't like the 5 shield and I have not read through the 300+ posts in this thread, so I don't know if anyone has one of these... but really? on the seconds hand? what a way to ruin an otherwise lovely watch, JMHO of course.


do you happen to know the model no of this watch?

TIA


----------



## Deko (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> I know a lot of people don't like the 5 shield and I have not read through the 300+ posts in this thread, so I don't know if anyone has one of these... but really? on the seconds hand? what a way to ruin an otherwise lovely watch, JMHO of course.
> 
> View attachment 1088678


What a nice watch, except for the second which can be replaced. Is it still in production?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

RLROCK said:


> Here's my Seiko 5 SNZH63 Black "The Piston" with a deBeer's rubber strap:


The brown sister (SNZH71) says hello (aftermarket vintage strap)


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> What a nice watch, except for the second which can be replaced. Is it still in production?


It's a SARZ047 and it is an LE*, *the only place I have seen it is on Seiyas (just stumbled upon it last night), there is a black faced version as well (SARZ049)

SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | SEIKO 100 aniv 5 Sports SARZ047 BLUE Limited Edition 500pcs

EDIT: after a tiny bit more research, it appears it is a new JDM release, an LE of 500 pieces.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> It's a SARZ047 and it is an LE*, *the only place I have seen it is on Seiyas (just stumbled upon it last night), there is a black faced version as well (SARZ049)
> 
> SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | SEIKO 100 aniv 5 Sports SARZ047 BLUE Limited Edition 500pcs
> 
> EDIT: after a tiny bit more research, it appears it is a new JDM release, an LE of 500 pieces.


Thanks! Not bad except for the second hand.


----------



## Corrupt (May 22, 2013)

Sorry for bad quality cellphone pics.
Snk789 with black liberty strap. Opinions? Does it match my wrist?


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Corrupt said:


> Sorry for bad quality cellphone pics.
> Snk789 with black liberty strap. Opinions? Does it match my wrist?
> 
> View attachment 1094612
> View attachment 1094613


I think it looks great


----------



## Corrupt (May 22, 2013)

Some better pics.


----------



## baby_bass (May 4, 2013)

Copied from lume pics and nato pics thread.


----------



## domadh (Mar 26, 2013)

johnnycasaba said:


> View attachment 868211
> \


Can anyone tell me what model this is?
I absolutely love that dial!

I ordered my first 5 today.
I'll post a pic when it comes in.

Just read the entire thread.
Lots of nice watches in here!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

cross - posted


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Seiko Frankenmonster:


----------



## Tighran (Feb 25, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> cross - posted
> 
> View attachment 1097181


Wow, I don't usually like watches with more of the date wheel exposed, but this looks really nice with the recesses between the indices. And the color combination is very nice too. What model is this? If it's not too hard to find I might get one myself. The nice thing about Seiko 5s is that this is totally feasible!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Tighran said:


> Wow, I don't usually like watches with more of the date wheel exposed, but this looks really nice with the recesses between the indices. And the color combination is very nice too. What model is this? If it's not too hard to find I might get one myself. The nice thing about Seiko 5s is that this is totally feasible!


srp335 from jomashop...member peatnick gave a heads up and i jumped on it

Seiko 5 Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SRP335


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

I see lots of other folks changed out their bands for leather--me too!


----------



## Corrupt (May 22, 2013)

Carbon strap


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

My one and only.

Had this since 2008


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

SNZF45 (Mini Monster)


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

My favorite of the bunch. I have a few of them...


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got a quick question about the Seiko 5 military. I have several pictures of the black dail version with different day/date colors. White with black letters, black with white letters or black with red letters. 

Are there that many versions available?


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Great looking watch. I have been craving a SARB035 but this is definitely a great (more f71) alternative.


Corrupt said:


> Carbon strap
> View attachment 1100018


----------



## Land Roving (Mar 28, 2013)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> View attachment 1094711


Well, I'm officially $150 poorer now, thanks to that picture.


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know why I haven't posted my sngz15!









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

Seiko 5 SNZF13J1 Sea Urchin


----------



## domadh (Mar 26, 2013)

Finally got my Seiko 5 and loving it.
Nice, comfy watch with just the right blend of style.
Black day and date dials, second language is Arabic (which is what I have it set to display).
I found that interesting for a J model.

I specifically went with a Sport model because I hated the jangly folded steel bracelets all the base 5s seem to come on.

Here it is:


----------



## Corrupt (May 22, 2013)

Sapphire crystal from Yobokies.


----------



## jimdgreat1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Have two.


----------



## meimcounting (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

SNZF29









SNZF17


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

^

SO which do you like better?
I understand the 17 is bigger than the 29, oddly enough.

I have a 17 but the 29 looks to have better proportions somehow. 
Maybe due to being smaller, so all the elements are more densely clustered?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, the 17 is just ever so slightly too big for my wrist and the 29 is just a little too small. 
Wish they made one that sits in the middle size wise!
I lean towards the 29 at the moment. Looks nicer proportion wise.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I love the 5 series. Just incredible watches. The best value in an automatic on the market in my opinion.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Corrupt said:


> Sapphire crystal from Yobokies.
> View attachment 1119822
> 
> View attachment 1119823


NO WAI I was wondering if the yobokester had sapphires for these small Seikos. Would that fit an SNSX79 series?? I think the cases are similar, just different sculpted lugs?...


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

vanilla.coffee said:


> SNZF29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a great looking watch. I'm going to add it to the 5 list.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Got this just last night:

SNZG05K1









I like how the size is over 40mm. And the bracelet is nice and comfy. Not at all cheap feeling.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whetrock (Jun 28, 2013)

My one and only Seiko 5, just a 21 jewel.


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

My SNZG15K1 on non-seiko, but superior metal bracelet. Found it very comfortable to wear, although I didn't like metal straps


----------



## Jolly Green John (Mar 5, 2013)

I love my Seiko 5 SNZG15K1


----------



## johntg (Aug 18, 2011)

downtempo76 said:


> only 2
> 
> View attachment 730160
> 
> ...


Could you tell us the model number of the cream dial Seiko?


----------



## winterwar (May 8, 2013)

Ivanhoe34 said:


> My SNZG15K1 on non-seiko, but superior metal bracelet. Found it very comfortable to wear, although I didn't like metal straps


That's a good looking bracelet. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

winterwar said:


> That's a good looking bracelet. Where did you get it from?


I got it from a local Steinhart dealer. This is the strap on the home pages
Stainless Steel Bracelet 22 mm - metalstraps - Steinhart Watches


----------



## graciesfather (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a Seiko SKJ003 Pepsi I would like to sell. Any suggestions?


----------



## winterwar (May 8, 2013)

You might try putting it in the Sales Corner (f29) with pics and asking price...


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

Today black&white


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

On Maratac from Howard. perfect, the best military strap I've had on my SNZG15...


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

My SNZG wants to join the fun


----------



## Alec J (Jul 20, 2013)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Swapped strap on my modded SNZG17.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> ...


That watch is awesome!


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Seiko SNKL0938mm case
7s26c automatic movement
20mm lug width
Black dial
Luminous hands and marks​


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

What is the WR on those^!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

A few of my new ones


----------



## RaceFace (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm one click away from ordering the SNK807 (blue dial and strap) and I'm also a total newbie. I'd like to change the strap and I want to know what is a good tool for me. I'm ordering from longislandwatch, so I'd be pleased if you linked whatever fits my need. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

RaceFace said:


> I'm one click away from ordering the SNK807 (blue dial and strap) and I'm also a total newbie. I'd like to change the strap and I want to know what is a good tool for me. I'm ordering from longislandwatch, so I'd be pleased if you linked whatever fits my need.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Spring bar tool is what you'll need.

http://www.crownandbuckle.com/accessories/spring-bar-tools/spring-bar-tool.html

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

As much as I like the 3 ring ZULU that I have this on, I feel it could be suited even better. I have a yellow strap from Berttuci coming that I bought from a WUS member. It will fit this watch nicely. Will post pics when its on.

View attachment 1175552


Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Kiz (Jul 26, 2013)

On a croc strap that is a bit silly. Nato on the way.


----------



## Kiz (Jul 26, 2013)

And now on a nato from natostrapco.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

After spending 30mins trying to get rid of the crappy bracelet, I think I improved the look of my Seiko 5:


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Pulled the trigger on a Seiko SNZH60 last night. Can't wait till it arrives! I'll be pairing it with a black nato with gold hardware to lessen the bracelet bling.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is my Seiko SRP269 that I have had for a couple of weeks. Ditched the metal bracelet and threw on a 2-piece zulu. I love this watch; it is my everyday/around the house/outside/watch-I-wear-when-I'm-not-wearing-any-of-my-other-watches, watch.


----------



## winterwar (May 8, 2013)

^^ I like all the watches in that series. I'm even thinking about getting a couple more of them to wear. Here's my SRP271 with the green dial and orange second hand.


----------



## watchcmo (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## matthew85 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dapper said:


>


What is this model


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Here is my Seiko SRP269 that I have had for a couple of weeks. Ditched the metal bracelet and threw on a 2-piece zulu. I love this watch; it is my everyday/around the house/outside/watch-I-wear-when-I'm-not-wearing-any-of-my-other-watches, watch.
> 
> View attachment 1178989


The chapter ring adds a lot to the watch. Really nice.


----------



## Kiz (Jul 26, 2013)

Originally Posted by *Dapper*  








What is this model

Looks like an SNKE59 (green) or SNKE63 (black). I can't tell on my monitor.


----------



## temuchin (Aug 10, 2013)

bought mine off amazon and replaced the fabric strap with a leather one, it's losing less than -1 sec per day after 1 month quite amazing. Sorry for the poor image quality had to use laptop camera








My eldest:
View attachment 730057


And my newest:
View attachment 730058
[/QUOTE]


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

A few of my vintage 5s...

6119-7183 (November 1973)









5Actus 7019-8010 (February 1972)









6119-6000 (April 1969)


----------



## vithicon (Mar 10, 2013)

*SNKL41K1*.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Atlas
















Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## jsp21 (Mar 5, 2013)

I added a brown leather strap to mine


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

My shameless pitch that if anyone is looking for one, I am parting with mine. I love this watch, but I am upgrading to a Hamilton and just won't wear both. Also on the sales forum. Seiko 5 Sport SRP269J1 Automatic Flawless Condition Plus Extra Strap | eBay


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

My green SNK543 - doing its best poor man's Alpinist impression.


Seiko SNK543 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


Seiko SNK543 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


Seiko SNK543 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My SNZH60 has arrived! First Seiko ever!


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

plot said:


> My SNZH60 has arrived! First Seiko ever!


A very nice choice !!! This checks a lot of boxes for a "5" ... nice pick up plot !!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

A newer pic of my Seiko 5


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Seiko SNZG15 and my Nato strap collection.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Seiko SNZG15 and my Nato strap collection.
> 
> View attachment 1191318


Is that the new one or before you sent the defective one back? Looks good. I have that same strap.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

ViperGuy said:


> Is that the new one or before you sent the defective one back? Looks good. I have that same strap.
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


I just got my new replacement Seiko SNZG15 from another eB*y seller in the mail today. It's working 5 x 5 so far. I just had to add the Lumberjack Nato strap to my collection after seeing your SNZG15 photos.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> I just got my new replacement Seiko SNZG15 from another eB*y seller in the mail today. It's working 5 x 5 so far. I just had to add the Lumberjack Nato strap to my collection after seeing your SNZG15 photos.


Glad to hear it came in and that its working properly.:thumbup:

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Beautiful SNZ chriscentro, if I didn't already have the H60 and a blue diver on the way, that one would definitely be a contender.

Here's another shot of the SNZH60, now in better lighting!


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 28, 2012)

My Seiko 5 has been living in a drawer for a while and not getting much wear recently, so I have bought a tan strap to see how it would look. I think I like it ...


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

Bought a new strap, Rios Albatros


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My (very) early birthday present from my wife arrived today. Let's see what I'm about to unwrap...

Hey a box!








It's well protected.








I guess it's a Seiko.








Still a Seiko.








It's the Seiko 5 50th Anniversary World Time






















Very pleased with the look of this watch. It's a large one at about 45mm without the crown. I'll re-size it tonight to wear tomorrow.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Old 5, new to me...


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Picked this up last Friday...


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Kev67 (Aug 22, 2013)

Jato said:


> View attachment 964786


Can someone tell me the exact model number for this watch? I think it looks fantastic. Thanks


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko SNZJ53 with some new Nato Straps from NATO Strap Co. Thanks Jason.


----------



## RichieW87 (Sep 8, 2013)

Corrupt said:


> Carbon strap


Can anyone tell me what model this is? Is it still available?


----------



## Conrad Logan (Feb 17, 2012)

This has always been one of my favorite


----------



## houser52 (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like an SNK case possibly snk793


RichieW87 said:


> Can anyone tell me what model this is? Is it still available?


----------



## maz3 (Sep 5, 2013)

SNK803 with aftermarket leather band









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Best photos I've managed of my SNK543.


IMG_3061.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_3060.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## spenr002 (Sep 12, 2013)

temuchin said:


> bought mine off amazon and replaced the fabric strap with a leather one, it's losing less than -1 sec per day after 1 month quite amazing. Sorry for the poor image quality had to use laptop camera
> View attachment 1185145
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know this post is a bit old but I was wondering where you got the black strap with the white stitching? I've been looking for one for my seiko 5


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

I think this is the SNZE99, aka the "baby" tuna.


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

This thing goes well with every nato that I have!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko Military (snzg07k1)


----------



## chiran_g (Sep 5, 2013)

This is my first Seiko 5. Got it in April of this year. Its still on the stock bracelet.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yonutz25 (Apr 13, 2013)

This just in, looking for some straps now


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Sandwich dial Atlas...


----------



## Lil' Foo (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Aitch said:


> Best photos I've managed of my SNK543.
> 
> 
> IMG_3061.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr
> ...


That's a beautiful watch!


----------



## spenr002 (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got my seiko 5 snke53k and the first thing I did was change the band to a leather band


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Great looking combo ^


----------



## yonutz25 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I was looking for a leather strap for my 07 and i narrowed it down to those two. Which one do you think fits best this watch? I'm really confused ) 
Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^The one on the right looks like the Camden from Crown & Buckle. If so, that is an outstanding strap that would look great on your Seiko.


----------



## Chattan (Sep 26, 2013)

Just a quick cell shot (sorry for the lousy quality) of mine!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

SNK805 on a leather strap that costed almost the same as the watch 

Oh, and I LOVE THE 5 LOGO!!! Yes, I dared to say it!!!!



Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here are some of mine ....


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Marrin said:


> Oh, and I LOVE THE 5 LOGO!!! Yes, I dared to say it!!!!


You're not alone, I like the logo myself. I don't see why it gets so much hate. :shrugs:


----------



## Chattan (Sep 26, 2013)

Those are some beauties!


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought it some years ago. It was my first mechanical watch. I still totally love it!










Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## LLK (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anyone have a Seiko *SNK803 or SNZG07K* for sale?


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> After spending 30mins trying to get rid of the crappy bracelet, I think I improved the look of my Seiko 5:
> 
> View attachment 1178827


What's the model number?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Late to this party! See my avatar... "SportTimer" automatic chronograph. 

I purchased it on the Ginza in Tokyo for $40 new in 1969 while on R&R from U.S. Army duty with the 7th Division in Korea. It's the 21 jewel version never sold in the USA. I've been told that this was only the second chronograph model produced by Seiko.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

gdest said:


> What's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


SNKK79 on a blue Hadley-Roma strap.


----------



## Scsu74 (Sep 28, 2012)

Is the only difference between the snzg15 and snzg17 the case color?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## jakonovski (Sep 2, 2012)

SRP201. Last summer was a good one with this.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> View attachment 1261913


That's a really interesting dial. What model is this?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

jakonovski said:


> SRP201. Last summer was a good one with this.


I gotta say this is a very cool combination. Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## jakonovski (Sep 2, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I gotta say this is a very cool combination. Where did you get the strap from?


Thanks for the compliment! It's Hirsch Carbon, should be easy to find just about everywhere.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> That's a really interesting dial. What model is this?


jason, it's an srp335. picked it up at jomashop - here are the specs
Seiko 5 Silver Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SRP335

member peatnick steered me to it. i haven't seen him here lately, wonder if he still has his?


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, so many nice looking Seiko 5s.
This just arrived today, and I'm wearing it right now.
Seiko 5 model SNK607


----------



## justacollector23 (Oct 24, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> View attachment 1190185


What model is this? I love the face on this.


----------



## Wasper (Sep 16, 2013)

SNKL43K1


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

jakonovski said:


> SRP201. Last summer was a good one with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

40th LE diver in Ti


----------



## jakonovski (Sep 2, 2012)

the_chang said:


> This could possibly be my next watch. Love the watch/strap combination.
> 
> I've checked the specs of this watch online. Seems a bit big and chunky. How are you finding it ?
> I have a 6.75" wrist.


I have a roughly 7.5" wrist. The watch is big but comfortable and wears thinner than it is. It's also not too heavy, which I like in a summer watch.


----------



## jakonovski (Sep 2, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> 40th LE diver in Ti


Oh my. Is that model still available somewhere?


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

jakonovski said:


> Oh my. Is that model still available somewhere?


There's one on Ebay for $ 2,399.33.
Currently it's a bit out of my price range...


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's my SNK809 on a new strap.


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is mine with new shoes!


----------



## CharlieTHEmaltese (Nov 15, 2013)

One of my seiko's 
The bugger needs a new glass


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

here's mine


----------



## stratax (Oct 21, 2013)

I just got my Seiko 5 SNK807 a week or so ago, and i couldn't be happier. I had a Skagen Ceramic before this watch, and couldn't really deal with the quality of the watch. Everything about this watch is better, and was $20 cheaper! I love the way the second hand moves, super smooth. I also love the Lum it has, and the ticking noise it great. I noticed a lot of people dislike the band it comes with, i thought i wouldn't either from what i read, but i am actually very happy with it, it blends with the watch dial very well; however, i do plan on getting a nice leather Zulu sometime in the future.






















The lum:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I've worn the SNZG17 on leather before, but I don't think I've ever posted a photo. For posterity, here's the shot I put in the WRUW thread today:









(Someday I'll complete my light box project and be able to take less terrible photos.)


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice to see the thread still trucking on. 

Sent from my rooted Nexus 4 with CM 10.1


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

SNK803


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

6309-8890 from Sept. of 1983? 93?


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's one.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Over time, this thread will be bumped many times, so I suppose these shots belong here, even though I've posted them elsewhere a few times today already.

This is the SNZG17 again, but now on a 22mm Crown & Buckle Marina, with a C&B black PVD buckle. Much, much nicer strap than the stand-in I posted last time.


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

vinylgreek said:


> Here's one.


Which Seiko model is this ?
Ive got something similar coming to me from eBay.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

My franken 5 (defived actually - botched work)

Case is SNKE
Dial is from SNX805
Hands are from SNZG15


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)

I love the band color with the emerald dial. What kind of band?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ktb615 (Dec 9, 2013)

Christmas gift for myself.


----------



## watchcmo (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Here is the one I bought for my wife today,


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko 5 Military (snzg07k1)


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

SNKL41 on burgundy strap.


----------



## Average-Joe (Jan 2, 2014)

7s26-6000 from Feb 2000


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

cor....that's a very nice strap!









watchcrank said:


> Over time, this thread will be bumped many times, so I suppose these shots belong here, even though I've posted them elsewhere a few times today already.
> 
> This is the SNZG17 again, but now on a 22mm Crown & Buckle Marina, with a C&B black PVD buckle. Much, much nicer strap than the stand-in I posted last time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivanhoe34 (Apr 3, 2013)

my SNZG15K1 on the G10 TSS nato strap very comfortable to wear...


----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 8trackmind (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## mrlongtree (Dec 26, 2013)

Snap !!


----------



## ciba (Jan 14, 2014)

My 6119 - 8160

Just got from flea market few weeks ago, then light repaired and relume. It has unique second hand. It looks like tudor style and running smoothly like a ferrari ))). I guess the original dial colour is silver and now is becoming gold colour because of aging. This is the most comfortable seiko 5 i've ever had.

















Sent from my New Andromax-i using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

Seiko 5s are unreasonably priced in Australian watch stores. What you can find, the most basic models on eBay that sell for 50$ is being sold for more than 400AUD here. Just fricking madness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QualityLeader (Jan 29, 2014)

Seiko 5 Sports "Pepsi" Bezel









I've been having Seiko 5 Sports For quite a while, it has been keeping good time and it's total Eyecandy!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Snzg17 modded dial on green NATO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

⌚?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

My newest. SNKM77:









I think it needs different hands.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a very generic looking Seiko 5 that I've had for years, but don't have a picture handy. However, this one I purchased just before Christmas and I just really like this watch. Love the dial.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

tslewisz said:


> My newest. SNKM77:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8926 hands and a band switch.


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

Love this gunmetal Seiko5 mini-monster! It's my go-to 'beater' for everything from changing out kegs to kayaking trips! This one always gets packed on trips and has fantastic lume!
http://i.imgur.com/SCCmj1ul.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/vf7LHswl.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/i5VCCS1l.jpg


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## waldynp (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 1370187


Nice strap, what is it?


----------



## haveyouethan (Jan 12, 2014)

My SNZG15 on a Crown & Buckle NATO. Pretty damn good for the first watch that I've ever bought myself.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

haveyouethan said:


> My SNZG15 on a Crown & Buckle NATO. Pretty damn good for the first watch that I've ever bought myself.


The strap is well matched to that shirt too!


----------



## CarGuyR35 (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's my 50th anniversary Seiko 5, purchased after seeing a thread on here....


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 1370187


holy crap I've been cloned


----------



## DelbertQ (Dec 25, 2013)

SNKL07 on Crown and Buckle strap:

























Nice lume... Stood by open front door for 10 seconds (the pic above), and then went into a dark room to take a lume shot:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just received my snzf17k1 now; adjusted the bracelet and put it on immediately  

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

NATO Strap Co band


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

had now for 2 days, Seiko SNKL45:

















I can rarely afford to impulse buy but I saw this and it struck me in an odd way and I had to have it immediately. Not typically a small/dressy watch guy but I have a certain spot for the occasional Seiko 5. The little bits of red really stand out. And I of course had to get it on something besides the bracelet. A strap usually improves a lot of these 5's.


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> had now for 2 days, Seiko SNKL45:
> I can rarely afford to impulse buy but I saw this and it struck me in an odd way and I had to have it immediately. Not typically a small/dressy watch guy but I have a certain spot for the occasional Seiko 5. The little bits of red really stand out. And I of course had to get it on something besides the bracelet. A strap usually improves a lot of these 5's.


That is a very nice watch!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

HEY YOU GUYS! 

Seriously I love the look of the above (SNZG15K). Mine arrived today and I quickly placed it on a bond NATO and I think it goes great. BTW I'm no longer a NATO virgin!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SRix said:


> HEY YOU GUYS!
> 
> Seriously I love the look of the above (SNZG15K). Mine arrived today and I quickly placed it on a bond NATO and I think it goes great. BTW I'm no longer a NATO virgin!


I got one of these too haha


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is min on a black nato









Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## zooshooter (Jan 24, 2014)

Got this one off the bay for $25 because the owner, who never wore it, thought it was broken. Claimed he wound it but that it didn't help. I kind of feel bad for not informing him that he just needed to wear it more.


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

Chris19delta said:


> View attachment 1380271
> View attachment 1380272


I really like that white one


----------



## Tabaka (Jan 2, 2014)

Sent from my XT1056 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## SrPaco (Oct 11, 2013)

Seiko SRP277


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

My first, thanks to my lovely wife, as an early birthday present.

SRP409:










Time to size the bracelet and check it out on the wrist. It's a beautiful watch with a really nice feel and finish. I can see this one getting a lot of wrist time.

"Thanks, honey!"


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's a Crown and Buckle Silas that I darkened with mink oil.



alex2000 said:


> Nice strap, what is it?


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

here is my Seiko 5 Sport, wich i bought from our collega-WUSie dvhulten .


----------



## vene_lin (Dec 11, 2011)

My favorite SNK803 on leather strap


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's my SNXS73


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

This is the first half-decent picture I've ever taken of one of my watches: the SNKE59. I'm starting to think that maybe I shouldn't be selling it...


----------



## MarktheStampede (Feb 23, 2014)

My Desk Watch


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I know some people are completely against brown strap/black dial, but whatever, I think this looks pretty darn sharp. =)


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

My most recently acquired Seiko 5:


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Added a little something to my SNKL45...


----------



## phdavenport (Oct 23, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 1400183
> View attachment 1400184
> 
> 
> I know some people are completely against brown strap/black dial, but whatever, I think this looks pretty darn sharp. =)


I agree, that is a sharp look. What strap is that? I just bought the same watch intending to try a mod in the future, but I may throw a strap on it and get some wear out of it in the meantime after seeing this.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

phdavenport said:


> I agree, that is a sharp look. What strap is that? I just bought the same watch intending to try a mod in the future, but I may throw a strap on it and get some wear out of it in the meantime after seeing this.


It was kind of just a generic leather strap. Lemme look it up.

Men's Genuine Italian Leather Watchband Brown 19mm Watch Band: Watches: Amazon.com

It's a 19mm band I bought for a 19mm watch, but wanted to see it squeezed into the 18mm SNKL.


----------



## phdavenport (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## blooper (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

SNZF15J1


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

One Pepsi Bezel deserves another, although that one is in much better shape than mine.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

My first Seiko and it is the venerable SNK803. It's the law that you have to have a Seiko 5, right?

I swapped out the band for an HR881 and now it is everything I was looking for in an everyday watch.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

beautiful watch*, *emaja! the leather strap looks great.

Though I must admit, the 18mm lugs on most seiko 5's is kind of a buzzkill.


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

One that has been on the move command a few times but I always pull it out.. I think it´s a keeper.


----------



## ITFighter (Apr 12, 2013)

my favourite seiko 5









Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## blooper (Mar 3, 2014)

Ive been looking for a white face auto or solar just like that.


----------



## Legger (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

SNZF45k1


----------



## Domagoj Stunic (Jan 11, 2014)

lorsban said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


What model is that? Very nice! I like Longines Legend Diver, but it's a bit out of my price range ;-)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

emaja said:


> My first Seiko and it is the venerable SNK803. It's the law that you have to have a Seiko 5, right?
> 
> I swapped out the band for an HR881 and now it is everything I was looking for in an everyday watch.


Looks great on that strap. Welcome to Watchuseek!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is another strap options, 007 Nato 









Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Black Nato

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6025 (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## blooper (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Legger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have nearly pulled the trigger on this one a a few times  gorgeous!


----------



## Negiking (Jul 3, 2013)

Love the contrast of that baby tuna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I love this one, might pull the trigger very soon, still considering the blue one as well 

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I love this one; it is actually on my top list 

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## blooper (Mar 3, 2014)

Swapped the band again to this SS bracelet I got from 93EXCivic. I really like the robustness (width) of the bracelet. The ends widen to match the outside width (~23mm) of the lugs and makes the bracelet look and feel more broader. My only gripe is that the end links aren't made for this watch so it obviously doesnt have that fit/finish look of the original SS bracelet this watch comes with. It leaves small gaps by the case and lugs. But theyre most noticeable when looking directly at the dial and easy to ignore most other angles.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

SNKE63.

I'm sort of in love with it. I'll take some non-phone pics of it soon. It's much. Nicer looking than this photo would have you believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Centropolis (Dec 30, 2011)

Chris19delta said:


> View attachment 1380271
> View attachment 1380272


I really like these two. Can you tell me the model numbers?


----------



## Centropolis (Dec 30, 2011)

Inca Bloc said:


> here is my Seiko 5 Sport, wich i bought from our collega-WUSie dvhulten .
> 
> View attachment 1394971
> 
> ...


Which model number is this one? I having been looking for a blue dial after someone stole my Orient Mako.


----------



## Centropolis (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi....I am really loving the Seiko 5s right now but what would really help people like me is if you also post the model number of your watch when you post the picture(s). Then we can also look for it if we want buy one. 

I find myself asking that question all the time. Where can I find this....


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The blue dial one is SNZH53; it is a wonderful piece

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Swapped out the bracelet for this NATO and I really like the look.


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

SNKL07 on Hadley Roma oil-tan brown strap.

I'm really enjoying this combo. Sort of a retro feel, just like dad would have worn.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

only have a couple of older one... hope someday i could aquire the modern seiko 5.

1996
on leather



on bracellet


1997 seiko 5 superior


on nylon


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

> hope someday i could aquire the modern seiko 5.


Iyonk,

You don't need a modern Seiko 5. Both of those you have are real beauties. Newer models should look as nice as those. I especially like the first one.


----------



## camaustralia (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Domagoj Stunic said:


> What model is that? Very nice! I like Longines Legend Diver, but it's a bit out of my price range ;-)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Seiko 5 SNZG05.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

wadefish said:


> Iyonk,
> 
> You don't need a modern Seiko 5. Both of those you have are real beauties. Newer models should look as nice as those. I especially like the first one.


Thanks a lot buddy... i appreciate it... =)


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

wadefish said:


> Iyonk,
> 
> You don't need a modern Seiko 5. Both of those you have are real beauties. Newer models should look as nice as those. I especially like the first one.


agreed. i'd totally mug you for that 1st one.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

My one and only


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

My gateway drug to horology, SNKK79 on a Hadley-Roma leather+khaki strap.










My collection of five 50th Anniversary 5's. The one in the middle was my previous daily.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chattan (Sep 26, 2013)

Salut Mollari 2261!

Nice collection of 5's! -Especially like the 50th anniversary versions and picked up the SRP431 recently myself. Such terrific watches for the money. How are you finding the accuracy of the 4R36A's? Thus far, mine varies by +/-3 seconds daily... so is either a big improvement over the 7R26A or just dumb luck.

Here's a couple shots of my SRP431 on chocolate leather. Wear yours in good health!

















EDIT: .. Just a quick note regarding it's mechanical accuracy for the first week of wear.

After owning this piece for a brief time, I suspect this short-run edition had undergone some adjustments before leaving the factory. Mine's consistently running an average of +2 seconds daily out of the box.

I'm rather impressed (surprised) overall with build quality and value. Of course as the years pass, I'll affectionately imagine there being "added value" due to my SRP431's potential rarity(?)

For pretty much all of my day-to-day outdoor sport/leisure needs (and more to grow into), this really is everything I want. For the price, it's a seriously executed timepiece. Even by comparison to some of my higher end pieces. Well done Seiko. 

If you can still find one new with box and papers... I'd suggest to get one. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## pf123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all, this is my first post here. I had been looking at these forums for inspiration to help with deciding on which watch to buy, not having owned a watch since I was about 12 years old (it was a military style Timex with a khaki woven nylon strap that I was quite fond of). I finally decided upon this SNK801k after seeing one that forum member photoshooter posted. I ordered a brown leather strap to go with it (Hadley-Roma MSM881RB-180 which fits my 6 1/2" wrist perfectly) and I quite like the look, although I am just as happy with the original steel bracelet. It's nice to have a choice between the two, but I can't picture myself changing them all that often since it is such an unexpectedly finicky job!

Mostly I am just very happy that I will no longer have to pull my phone out of my pocket just to check the time. I also like the cool mechanical ticking noise from this watch when I put it up to my ear. Now I want to get a silver faced SNKK65 as well and put a black band on that one. And then maybe a vintage Seamaster DeVille or Geneve... Uh oh, I can see a potential problem in the making!!!


----------



## Uncle Mel (Feb 28, 2014)

SNZG17 on Strapjunky "camel" leather 5 ring zulu. this was taken when it was brand new, now (2 weeks later) it looks absolutely wonderful.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Not exactly a new pic, but when the shoe fits...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Here is my daily beater







and my first proper watch,magic belonged to my dad. I keep it for sentimental reasons as it is really really cheap, but I could not bring myself to part with it.









Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

As of this afternoon's strap swap (mail came in!) I am rocking my SNK803 with an oiled Hadley Roma square. 
Beautiful!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

pf123 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post here. I had been looking at these forums for inspiration to help with deciding on which watch to buy, not having owned a watch since I was about 12 years old (it was a military style Timex with a khaki woven nylon strap that I was quite fond of). I finally decided upon this SNK801k after seeing one that forum member photoshooter posted. I ordered a brown leather strap to go with it (Hadley-Roma MSM881RB-180 which fits my 6 1/2" wrist perfectly) and I quite like the look, although I am just as happy with the original steel bracelet. It's nice to have a choice between the two, but I can't picture myself changing them all that often since it is such an unexpectedly finicky job!


Great looking watch, and well-chosen strap. Welcome to Watchuseek!


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

Dropped my SNK807 onto an 18mm C & B Bomber, thanks to the recent C & B sale.

I was wondering if a 4mm thick strap might be too much for this watch, but it seems to work.

And the bomber has a tapered width, which I think for this watch works better than would a strap of uniform width.


----------



## SCourt (Apr 23, 2013)

An oldie that I picked up last year.









I was really taken with the dial.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

pf123 said:


> View attachment 1464982
> 
> 
> Hi all, this is my first post here. I had been looking at these forums for inspiration to help with deciding on which watch to buy, not having owned a watch since I was about 12 years old (it was a military style Timex with a khaki woven nylon strap that I was quite fond of). I finally decided upon this SNK801k after seeing one that forum member photoshooter posted. I ordered a brown leather strap to go with it (Hadley-Roma MSM881RB-180 which fits my 6 1/2" wrist perfectly) and I quite like the look, although I am just as happy with the original steel bracelet. It's nice to have a choice between the two, but I can't picture myself changing them all that often since it is such an unexpectedly finicky job!
> ...


And with this, i'm probably out another 100. Very nice.


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

snx997. sporty, comfortable, an excellent daily ride. my only compaint is i hate day windows.


----------



## mercyboy (Apr 22, 2014)

shemp55 said:


> snx997. sporty, comfortable, an excellent daily ride. my only compaint is i hate day windows.
> 
> View attachment 1468530


nice and clean, sir!


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

SSA069. Got it off the Bay new for under $100USD. Excellent value IMO and I wear it to work almost daily. I can't believe how many different Seiko 5 models there are! Keep em coming.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Put the Brady on my Halios, so this one is back on steel.


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

Just changed the strap on my Seiko 5 to leather. Except there's a scratch on the leather =/.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is mine, changed the hands and added a nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisrun (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nfmoreira (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice combo.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

I had posted this a while ago but it seems the movement has kicked the bucket.










The watch runs fine while on wrist, but the power reserve doesn't make it overnight. The price of a replacement movement (7S26 / 7S36) was $50 on 10watches.com, more than what I want to spend on this beater. Too bad as this was a really fun watch.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

posted this somewheres else and remembered seeing this thread so here ya go...love this watch its my workhorse!


----------



## hyuaki (Apr 19, 2014)

This is my Seiko 5 SNKL31. Gotta show it off. Love it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DelbertQ (Dec 25, 2013)

This is my SNKL23, which I bought from Amazon.com back in December 2013 for a grand total of $65 (It's even cheaper now). I've bought and sold several other watches since then, but I keep wearing this one! It is comfortable, looks decent with business casual clothing, fits easily under the shirt cuff, and keeps great time (usually slow by 7-9 seconds per day).


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

A more recent addition: SNZJ05J1


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

On NATO


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

My only Seiko 5. I wanted a white dial watch, but didn't find one I really wanted until this one.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Have this beater for just over 10 days now. It's the SNK615K1.










I was looking for something cheap and reliable to wear when I'm working on my car, but it's very accurate and comfortable, so I've been wearing it to the office as well. The weight took some getting used to. This watch is 106 gram, as my heaviest watch before the 5 was only 79 gram.


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

I've recently just picked up my first seiko 5. I have been looking through this forum for a few weeks now while trying to get some information on a new purchase, something reasonably expensive. I didn't want to dive in without doing my research first. Anyway I also wanted something good to have daily and something a bit cheaper that I wouldn't worry about. This lead me to a Seiko 5.

I've got to say, it's a superbly nice watch for the money I paid (£40). Since then I've added a hirsch band though which cost just about the same as the watch. Anyway, the pictures...



















And a few on the new band, totally transformed and looks better IMO!




























If someone could tell me the model number that would be very much appreciated.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Campbelloni said:


> I've recently just picked up my first seiko 5.
> 
> And a few on the new band, totally transformed and looks better IMO!


Looks like a SNXS73....no, maybe a SNX111? It's neither I think, but the SNX111 is a close match.

7009-3100...Older Seiko 5 watches tend not to have model numbers (that are memorable).

Nice watch BTW.

How's the piping isometrics?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> I've recently just picked up my first seiko 5. I have been looking through this forum for a few weeks now while trying to get some information on a new purchase, something reasonably expensive. I didn't want to dive in without doing my research first. Anyway I also wanted something good to have daily and something a bit cheaper that I wouldn't worry about. This lead me to a Seiko 5.
> 
> I've got to say, it's a superbly nice watch for the money I paid (£40). Since then I've added a hirsch band though which cost just about the same as the watch. Anyway, the pictures...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like it on that band.


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

shokka9 said:


> Looks like a SNXS73....no, maybe a SNX111? It's neither I think, but the SNX111 is a close match.
> 
> 7009-3100...Older Seiko 5 watches tend not to have model numbers (that are memorable).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, yeah it appears to be very similar to the 111, the dial mainly is almost identical.

The ISOs were less than entertaining by that point in the day. Your field?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Fell in love with this black and Tan Leather strap from yellow dog watch straps on my Neo Monster


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Got this







through an impulse purchase on the bay for 41$ arrived after 7 days; I love it so far 

Excuse me for the low res pic, will try to get a better one later!


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Campbelloni said:


> Your field?


Document Controller (main job); CAD creationist (from sketches); IT support; Translator and other ad hoc things.....

I'm currently putting together a spool control list for incoming deliveries to site; but the documentation (isometrics) is not the most accurate. So I am now looking at every batch, every iso to figure out number of spools.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2014)

Added 2 more (and switched to NATO straps) as part of my Summer collection, SNZH71 and SNZG07.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stepper (Jan 10, 2013)

Can't believe I haven't replied to this thread:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

Besides the "piston" are there any 5's with automotive or auto racing styling?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Stepper said:


> Can't believe I haven't replied to this thread:
> 
> View attachment 1551531
> 
> ...


Which seiko is that with the brown rally strap. Has it been modded ?


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

the_chang said:


> Which seiko is that with the brown rally strap. Has it been modded ?


Bone stock SNZH55. I have one too, great looking watch!

My latest seiko 5 addition:








SRP409


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

My seiko5 snx997. So far impressed with the power reserved, wich last more than 36hrs. The accuracy seems pretty good too, didn't notice changes for last 2 days


----------



## Stepper (Jan 10, 2013)

Gisae said:


> Bone stock SNZH55. I have one too, great looking watch!


Correct. Aside from the Hirsch Rally Strap that is.


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> Got this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!

What was the code / number for this Seiko5 model? Looks simple and nice :-!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

CheapThrills said:


> Hi!
> 
> What was the code / number for this Seiko5 model? Looks simple and nice :-!


This is SNK355; I love it so far! Very accurate compared to my other Seiko5, around -10 Sec a day. The bracelet is ok but nothing fancy, I've ordered one leather band from c&b, will try to post some photos later.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JP71624 said:


>


Wow this is a great one; is this the SNK795? Did u replace the hands?


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Wow this is a great one; is this the SNK795? Did u replace the hands?


Thanks, man!
It isn't the SNK795, but I can't find the exact model number since I bought this back a number of years ago. I've searched a decent bit and never even found a picture of one exactly like it, either. So...I dunno!
These are the original hands I bought it with, though.


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

A custom one. New dial (snx111) for this beautiful seiko 5 case.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

spardas2 said:


> A custom one. New dial (snx111) for this beautiful seiko 5 case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking one! What is the original case?


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Snkk87, snkk89, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

spardas2 said:


> Snkk87, snkk89, etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, wear yours in good health!


----------



## topsailstar (Jun 3, 2014)

SNK801 with a Hirsch Kansas strap.


----------



## TimeWatcher (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My newly acquired snk355 on a leather strap from c&b! I love it. Can't believe I paid 60$


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> Thanks, man!
> It isn't the SNK795, but I can't find the exact model number since I bought this back a number of years ago. I've searched a decent bit and never even found a picture of one exactly like it, either. So...I dunno!
> These are the original hands I bought it with, though.


looks like 8760 case - on google pics


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Scarface3133 said:


> looks like 8760 case - on google pics


I agree, it does!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I have several "5s" but my fave is the SNZF 47 or "Baby Monster" with the S736 engine. Not the most accurate movement. But do I have an appointment to keep?
This bad boy (like my Black Monster) has wrist presence up tha wazoo.
Never flip one of my 5s. But would to have one of the 2nd generation monsters (SRP309)

X traindriver Art.


----------



## Nic1930 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

TimeWatcher said:


>


What models are these? They look great. I especially like the blue one and the black one above.


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

soulbazz said:


> What models are these? They look great. I especially like the blue one and the black one above.


I believe they are the SNZE93 (blue) and SNZE99 (black).


----------



## dsmcastro (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Here's the Seiko back on the bracelet:


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Japanese food with Japanese watch =)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Japanese food with Japanese watch =)


Great combo  which model is this one? Looks awesome by the way


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Seiko 5 SRP275 on a Timex Expedition leather strap.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I've been debating putting this one on a leather strap:


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)

[


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Great combo  which model is this one? Looks awesome by the way


Not really sure what model it is, it's my dad's from the 80s.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

twincity said:


> Seiko 5 SRP275 on a Timex Expedition leather strap.


what a lovely combo.. i like it a lot! enjoy it in great health!


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

How did I miss this topic..

















(SNKM77)


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

SKZ247


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wearing this beauty to work today, happy Friday everybody


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Same dial, different case. Have a nice weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

How about a Seiko 5 hybrid?

P3010002 by vinylgreek, on Flickr


----------



## nerdz1 (Jan 15, 2014)

May I ask what model this one is?


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

5 superior on leather


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Iyonk said:


> 5 superior on leather


Have you a closer shot if the dial pattern? It looks great.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Have you a closer shot if the dial pattern? It looks great.


sure...








caseback


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Iyonk said:


> sure...
> View attachment 1576051
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, wow, I have never seen that dial pattern before it looks really classy. I might have to seek one out to replace my boring plain Seiko dress watch!


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

DelbertQ said:


> This is my SNKL23, which I bought from Amazon.com back in December 2013 for a grand total of $65 (It's even cheaper now). I've bought and sold several other watches since then, but I keep wearing this one! It is comfortable, looks decent with business casual clothing, fits easily under the shirt cuff, and keeps great time (usually slow by 7-9 seconds per day)
> 
> View attachment 1515043


I have this box brand new sitting in its box yet because I can't decide if I am going to keep it or exchange it for a white faced similar styled one. And I see no decision in sight!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys, I've added a short article about Seiko5 in my personal blog, please have a look, and feel free to leave comments;
http://danielnessim.com/2014/07/31/why-all-the-hype-about-seiko-5/


----------



## Khoi Nguyen (Aug 1, 2014)

supersong115 said:


> Here is my SNZG15J1 on C&B Lotus strap
> 
> View attachment 834523


Hi Supersong,

Love the look of your watch -- I'm purchasing the same exact watch and strap.

Could you tell me if that C&B strap is the "Bomber" style? Thanks!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

1988, I am fairly certain. I hoped it was 1978 (my birth year) but don't think the 6309 movement or this model was produced until 1981.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

My 1969.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ice Monster


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Woops..that alpinist slipped in there. I don't know how to edit with tapatalk...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A new acquisition  wonderful blue sun-burst dial with a vintage barrel shape case.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry for the horrible cell phone pics, will take some decent ones in the weekend!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Custom blue dial Seiko 5. Subtle yet elegant.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I love blue dials!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Gripp (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi, New member here. I was looking at the Brady Straps website (Bradystraps.com) and there is a seiko 5 there that I adore. I wonder if anyone here can tell me what it is and how to find it? Thanks in advance. Gripp I might add that there are some very nice looking watches here, I think I have become a fan of Seiko 5s.


----------



## Sebastian Torres (Feb 27, 2007)

Could you tell me the lug width on that model, please? Is it 18, 19 or 20mm? Thanks in advance.



samael_6978 said:


> I live in small town on the west coast. There is a Seiko dealer that carries Seiko 5 watches. Nothing that I like, and probably at MSRP, but they're there.
> 
> Here is my Seiko 5 from the bay
> 
> ...


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Sebastian Torres said:


> Could you tell me the lug width on that model, please? Is it 18, 19 or 20mm? Thanks in advance.


It's 18mm. I have the same one. (Contemplating selling it because I have way too many watches.)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Gripp said:


> Hi, New member here. I was looking at the Brady Straps website (Bradystraps.com) and there is a seiko 5 there that I adore. I wonder if anyone here can tell me what it is and how to find it? Thanks in advance. Gripp I might add that there are some very nice looking watches here, I think I have become a fan of Seiko 5s


I remember seeing this beauty somewhere, but can't remember the exact model. Probably a seller on ebay carry those. I think it was "dbrands" if I have more details I'll post them here


----------



## Bonka (Jul 2, 2011)

Gripp said:


> Hi, New member here. I was looking at the Brady Straps website (Bradystraps.com) and there is a seiko 5 there that I adore. I wonder if anyone here can tell me what it is and how to find it? Thanks in advance. Gripp I might add that there are some very nice looking watches here, I think I have become a fan of Seiko 5s.


It's a combination SNK791 dial/SNKE53 case.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/bra...tch-anyone-have-one-605619-3.html#post4943506


----------



## Gripp (Aug 18, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-snke-*unique-mod*-838177.html

Found it here. Turns out it's a beautiful mod by a member here cold_beer839 (it sold ! Grrr)

(Thanks Bonka)


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got my first one. Don't know what model it is, but I'm sure it's vintage and I love it.









Love the 5's.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Askofu said:


> Just got my first one. Don't know what model it is, but I'm sure it's vintage and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 1602422
> 
> ...


Askofu my man, you are wearing a Seiko SKZ211K1, it is know in WIS circles usually as the Seiko "Atlas" or the Seiko "Landshark". I "believe" they are still made, or they might be in that gray period of not being produced any more, but can still be found to buy. It is one of my favorite watches period! Seiko really hit a grand slam with this one IMO. If Seiko ever decided to make that 120 click bezel as common as the ones they install on the SKX's I don't think I would ever buy a dive watch from another company(not named Vostok).

Its brother up in NYC says welcome.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> Askofu my man, you are wearing a Seiko SKZ211K1, it is know in WIS circles usually as the Seiko "Atlas" or the Seiko "Landshark". I "believe" they are still made, or they might be in that gray period of not being produced any more, but can still be found to buy. It is one of my favorite watches period! Seiko really hit a grand slam with this one IMO. If Seiko ever decided to make that 120 click bezel as common as the ones they install on the SKX's I don't think I would ever buy a dive watch from another company(not named Vostok).
> 
> Its brother up in NYC says welcome.


Thank you. Your pictures are better, but then so are everybody's except the blurry ones and for those I am grateful because they keep mine from being the worst. I just knew I really liked this Seiko 5 and now I know why. I will take good care of it.


----------



## Vincent Chen (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's mine. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronocat (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, I can finally join the cool kids' club now that I've found one with sizing that works for me. 50th anniversary SRP427:


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 1370187


great combo.... anyone know what band that is. hirsch liberty?


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SNX809 Fantastic lume. Glows all night without charging it.


----------



## EvanMax (Jul 31, 2013)

Decided to order a Seiko 5 last weekend while my daily driver is getting repaired, so my wrist wouldn't feel naked. I've got large wrists (about 9.75", or so) so I ordered a few 12" straps from NatoStrapCo at the same time. Everything arrived Wednesday, and I've been pretty pleased.


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

Recently dove in with a snke63, had purchased a beautiful black faced dressier version but liked the snke63 styling a little more, although my finger is itching to scratch the keyboard and get another 5.

Are their other Seiko 5 models that are 20mm? That really sold me on the watch I picked up versus one I returned.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

akahrt said:


> Recently dove in with a snke63, had purchased a beautiful black faced dressier version but liked the snke63 styling a little more, although my finger is itching to scratch the keyboard and get another 5.
> 
> Are their other Seiko 5 models that are 20mm? That really sold me on the watch I picked up versus one I returned.


20mm lug width?

The database shows 372 matches... 
SEIKO 5 Finder - Search Tips

and search by 20mm lug width


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> 20mm lug width?
> 
> The database shows 372 matches...
> SEIKO 5 Finder - Search Tips
> ...


wow, I didn't think there would actually be a way to search. Typically it is so hard to find lug width on some watch makes.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

akahrt said:


> wow, I didn't think there would actually be a way to search. Typically it is so hard to find lug width on some watch makes.


This database is news to me... and I can forsee too much time spent down that rabbit hole!


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

akahrt said:


> wow, I didn't think there would actually be a way to search. Typically it is so hard to find lug width on some watch makes.


You're right about it being hard to find accurate lug widths. I cannot guarantee all of the measurements in the Seiko 5 Finder database are correct. Sometimes I have to make semi-educated guesses. If anyone sees any that they know are wrong I hope they'll let me know either with a message on WUS or by using the feedback form on the site.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Regardless-- I definitely need to tip my hat to shellerik's database. If other brands had anything half as good, it would be brilliant. Searching by characteristic is much harder than it needs to be, and there's so much inaccurate info out there (or accurate info that needs to be gathered in one place.)

Anyway-- sorry for the derail and back to pictures of watches


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

shellerik said:


> You're right about it being hard to find accurate lug widths. I cannot guarantee all of the measurements in the Seiko 5 Finder database are correct. Sometimes I have to make semi-educated guesses. If anyone sees any that they know are wrong I hope they'll let me know either with a message on WUS or by using the feedback form on the site.


I believe the snkl23 is 18mm. I had one but never took it off the pillow before returning it. Now I want it again, and the only thing holding me back is that it is 18mm instead of 20mm (which doesn't make sense because I would end up dedicating a band to it instead of throwing all my 20mm bands on it). I love the multiple texture dial on that.


----------



## DelbertQ (Dec 25, 2013)

akahrt said:


> I believe the snkl23 is 18mm. I had one but never took it off the pillow before returning it. Now I want it again, and the only thing holding me back is that it is 18mm instead of 20mm (which doesn't make sense because I would end up dedicating a band to it instead of throwing all my 20mm bands on it). I love the multiple texture dial on that.


Yep. I have a snkl23 and it definitely has 18mm lug width.


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I did a few searches and I'm getting the impression that all SNKLs have 18mm lugs so I updated the database accordingly.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

'96 seiko 5


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

One of these days I'll start a new thread to get input for my Seiko 5 Finder database, but this thread is for showing off your Seiko 5s so here is a lume shot of my SNZG15K1.


----------



## makinao (Feb 22, 2009)

snx111


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

C


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Iyonk said:


> '96 seiko 5
> View attachment 1618815


D'you know what model number is this beauty?

Is the bezel rotating?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

Replicating a look I found online really sold me on this one. Now undecided on whether I want a black or white dress type one.


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Seiko 5 case, Seiko 5 Sports dial and Dagaz Mercedes hands.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ElMilkMan (Sep 4, 2014)

Recently bought my first automatic watch from a local WUS member, already on the hunt for another.

Behold, my SNK809!


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

OvrSteer said:


> 20mm lug width?
> 
> The database shows 372 matches...
> SEIKO 5 Finder - Search Tips
> ...


Oh my.. That database is going to end up costing me some money!


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

romseyman said:


>


I'm soooo close to pulling the trigger on one of those. It's sitting in my LIW shopping cart awaiting checkout as we speak. I'm just concerned that it will be too similar to my blue Mako XL


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

First Seiko 5! Grabbed it off of f29, was looking for one that had that Sinn homage look to it.

Bet this one'll be a nice workhorse for years to come!


----------



## Thomashek (Oct 29, 2010)

SRP483K1


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

SNZH55 FFF mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just changed the dial and hands. Otherwise, it's still all Seiko 5.





















And an SNZJ model... perfect the way they made it. Just changed out the bracelet to a strap.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

daniel_h said:


> A new acquisition  wonderful blue sun-burst dial with a vintage barrel shape case.


Love it. Model #?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A bit cannibalized, but still using all Seiko 5 parts: 
Coupla mellow monsters...


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

I was drawn to the basket-thatch texture on the black dial. At a Seiko5 price yada yada yada.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

SNKL41K1 on a Hirsch Duke strap.


----------



## Sebastian Torres (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's my Seiko SNX427K with an 18mm black leather strap. Even though it doesn't have the shield on the dial, it's technically a Seiko 5. By the way, this model it's discontinued and is very hard to find on the net.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

SKX009 on bond nato


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Sebastian Torres said:


> Here's my Seiko SNX427K with an 18mm black leather strap. Even though it doesn't have the shield on the dial, it's technically a Seiko 5. By the way, this model it's discontinued and is very hard to find on the net.


It's a pity that one is discontinued. I like the field watch dial, 4:00 o'clock crown, and the lack of "5" shield logo.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

JLesinski said:


> I'm soooo close to pulling the trigger on one of those. It's sitting in my LIW shopping cart awaiting checkout as we speak. I'm just concerned that it will be too similar to my blue Mako XL


The only similarity will be blue colour. Go for it. It's a very nice watch.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## raghu sankar (Aug 29, 2014)

My thirty year old Seiko 5-6309 7270 A5. Vintage? I got it as gift from my uncle who brought it from UAE. I wore it daily for twenty years as it was my only watch. For the past ten years it was lying in the drawer unattended. I thought the times of automatics have come to an end with the advent of quartz. Now my new found interest in watches forced me to salvage the 6309. To my surprise the Seiko started working the moment I had buckled it. I am sending it for Seiko service.


----------



## raghu sankar (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry, the photos of Seiko 5 6309 7270 didn't get loaded. Here they are:


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Eviesdad (Nov 24, 2013)

Very happy with this watch

Also due delivery of a Seiko 007 tomorrow. Hopefully manage to keep it hidden from the wife for a while 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's my SKX009 on a new jubilee. .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)




----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


What model is that? Is that a special edition Sea Urchin?


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have four 5's. Clearly I need to add one more to round out the collection.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

WatchNut22 said:


> I have four 5's. Clearly I need to add one more to round out the collection.


Wow! They all look great; which model is the green dial one? (The third pic)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> Wow! They all look great; which model is the green dial one? (The third pic)


And the 4th one, if you please!


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Wow! They all look great; which model is the green dial one? (The third pic)


The green one is a vintage I got off eBay. Bought it from a Franken shop in India Perfectime. Bought it for 25, spent another 25 getting it to work. Not sure if it's a model number, but the codes on the back of the case are 6309-8840.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> And the 4th one, if you please!


It was originally an SNKE, but it was modified. I bought it on eBay from Dunnos9427. Pretty sure he just changed the hands for a Grand Seiko look. Love the watch. He usually has a couple of watches for sale, I paid $95 for this one and it came with a leather strap, but I put an oyster bracelet on. Good guy and easy to deal with.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WatchNut22 said:


> It was originally an SNKE, but it was modified. I bought it on eBay from Dunnos9427. Pretty sure he just changed the hands for a Grand Seiko look. Love the watch. He usually has a couple of watches for sale, I paid $95 for this one and it came with a leather strap, but I put an oyster bracelet on. Good guy and easy to deal with.


Thanks! What intrigues me is that I can't identify the case, which I particularly like. All the SNKE I have seen have the crown at 4.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks! What intrigues me is that I can't identify the case, which I particularly like. All the SNKE I have seen have the crown at 4.


I found this on The Bay, looks like same case (SNKL) but different dial and hands. I must say, the blue dial on mine is mesmerizing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331154398765


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WatchNut22 said:


> I found this on The Bay, looks like same case (SNKL) but different dial and hands. I must say, the blue dial on mine is mesmerizing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331154398765


The plot thickens... It is a lovely dial. I wonder what model it is from.

If they could only make this watch using this dial, this 39mm case, and the new hacking/hand wind movement, I'd be ecstatic.

Word of warning, that case was originally rated 30M WR, so I might consider not swimming with it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko 5 Sea Urchin/mini-Sumo, made in Japan version, on SNPR strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> What model is that? Is that a special edition Sea Urchin?


SNZJ21 found on Amazon


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> SNZJ21 found on Amazon


Mine says hi! Mine is the k1 non Japanese one, have it on shark grain strap from F & E BNB. love it


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's quick and not so good shot of my 5 hanging at the office today. I think i like the natural leather band as much as the watch....cured by the sun and rain....


----------



## stefpix (Aug 15, 2013)

I am so undecided between the SNKL09 and SNKL45

I really want a Seiko 5 (i mostly collect vintage watches),

I like also the SNZH55 / SNZH57

it is twice as expensive and my concern it is a "fake" diver. I love the looks. but I wish it had a screw down crown and a lumed dot on the bezel.

Which one would you guys suggest?

Seiko SNZH55 Sports 5 watch features Seiko's 23-jewel caliber 7S36 automatic movement with a day and date display, highly luminous lumibrite treated hands and markers, a uni-directional bezel and an exhibition case back.
Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNKL45 Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Seiko: Watches

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKL09-..._watch_25?ie=UTF8&refRID=1T5YYJCB1S6W92BPXD68


----------



## kmlin1981 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Where did you get this strap? looks cool 



toolonginexile said:


> Here's quick and not so good shot of my 5 hanging at the office today. I think i like the natural leather band as much as the watch....cured by the sun and rain....
> 
> View attachment 1645190


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

My Seiko 5 world-timer again. I realized that it was my first "keeper." I've worked it back into my daily rotation, representing the day/date complication.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## stefpix (Aug 15, 2013)

which Seiko is it? why not post the model name / number?



AirWatch said:


>


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd guess that's the SNZG17. It's siblings SNZG07-15 don't have lumed numbers.


----------



## Fonseca (Jul 22, 2014)

Just picked this up with the two additional straps!


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Freshly restored, my fathers old Seiko 5 circa 1980:


----------



## rokai2007 (Apr 9, 2013)

My only one.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Might as well throw mine in. SNKE51 (technically SNKE51K1) on 20mm shark mesh, my first automatic and one of my favourites. The blue dial is amazing and looks even better in person, so much that I don't feel the need to go for a similar blue dialed SARB045.







Love it on shark mesh, the original folded link bracelet came off with tags still attached within 5 minutes of opening the box. It has done double duty as a dress watch, and I've received compliments from non-WIS strangers. It also has amazing accuracy, I'm just blown away by the value and function of this little Seiko 5.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

SNZH61








Edited to add a better picture showing the case from the side.


----------



## k1200s (Sep 29, 2014)

Blacktocomm said:


> One Pepsi Bezel deserves another, although that one is in much better shape than mine.


Can you please tell me what the model of this watch is? It seems a little bit larger than SNZF15J2...


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got this SNKM65 on bracelet but was swiftly swapped to leather band.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Just showed up this afternoon


----------



## chronocat (Oct 8, 2012)

Just got my second 5 and am pleased as spiked punch! Have to check again, but i think this one is gaining 3-5 sec/day. Impressive for $67+shipping!


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## herseil (Jun 26, 2014)

hi just got my first watch 










can anyone here give me recommendation for a dressy look seiko 5? Something goes well with aftermarket black leather straps  I prefer something with 4r36 movement


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi..

This is my 7009-3040.





































Not a brand new seiko5 but I love it very much.


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

whoa said:


> Where did you get this strap? looks cool


choice cuts. joel had a thread on the strap forum. i think he runs a etsy shop too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

This was my second automatic watch purchase. I thought it looked great in the pictures, but in reality it's a little small on me so it never gets worn.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Orange Monster in the house!


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

My SNZJ53K arrived yesterday. Wanted the Black-red version but was out of stock over the whole net. Thank God I found this one. What a beautiful piece of art! Hoping to keep it for ages! b-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

@Chronopolis Thanx sure I will..and post few more pics soon...


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

My 5yr old


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just hanging out..


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

This is my latest seiko 5. Saw it somewhere in this thread and i liked it so much! It is one of the most beautiful watches i've ever seen. It is SNK801K.
I tried to show the beauty and the exact color of the dial. It was a difficult task. Took me 2 days under various lighting conditions.
It is not blue, it is not green, it is teal. Or a greener shade of teal.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Finally got my self a modern seiko 5 (snzg13)... it not perfect, but i got good price for it and i like the style.


----------



## BlakeL (Feb 6, 2014)

Iyonk said:


> Finally got my self a modern seiko 5 (snzg13)... it not perfect, but i got good price for it and i like the style.


What is the leather strap you have in the second set of pictures?


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

BlakeL said:


> What is the leather strap you have in the second set of pictures?


it is a self made leather strap.


----------



## hooperjaws (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## xstreamfire (Sep 12, 2014)

Does this count? It's a 1976 tv style seiko 5. Model no is 6119-5401


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

My first Seiko and only 5 so far, but another is on it's way in the mail. I also have the below leather band coming in the mail for this one that I think will look really classy. This was also what turned me onto the Orange Monster that is in the mail.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

hooperjaws said:


> View attachment 1726418


I wish they made this one in a 40 or 42mm size. Love the styling but it just won't look good on my large wrist


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

kostependrhs said:


> This is my latest seiko 5. Saw it somewhere in this thread and i liked it so much! It is one of the most beautiful watches i've ever seen. It is SNK801K.
> I tried to show the beauty and the exact color of the dial. It was a difficult task. Took me 2 days under various lighting conditions.
> It is not blue, it is not green, it is teal. Or a greener shade of teal.
> 
> View attachment 1707274


Love the color on that one!


----------



## hooperjaws (Sep 27, 2014)

kostependrhs said:


> This is my latest seiko 5. Saw it somewhere in this thread and i liked it so much! It is one of the most beautiful watches i've ever seen. It is SNK801K.
> I tried to show the beauty and the exact color of the dial. It was a difficult task. Took me 2 days under various lighting conditions.
> It is not blue, it is not green, it is teal. Or a greener shade of teal.
> 
> View attachment 1707274


Wow what a great find that strap is, its 18mm and has the fleiger look. Please tell where you bought that lovely strap.


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Really like that strap! Where did you find it?



d3nzi0 said:


> Just hanging out..


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

ciclismosam said:


> Really like that strap! Where did you find it?


Thanks it actually came with it along with a mesh on a sale here


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

My new seiko 5... just want to try green dial.. for 1/10th of the price of the alpinist... not bad at all for the price and running very accurate too.
I dont like the bracelet, so i switch to leather and it is superbly comfy. luv it!


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

With selfmade leather strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fifty-Five Fathoms


----------



## Mppi (Oct 12, 2014)

I just bought a Sieko 5, my first Seiko in fact and very surprised and pleased with the quality.


IMO sent from my IPone


----------



## Mppi (Oct 12, 2014)

IMO sent from my IPone


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Fifty-Five Fathoms


Looks fantastic? Did you put it together? Or got is from someone like yobokies?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Looks fantastic? Did you put it together? Or got is from someone like yobokies?


Bought it complete on the f/29 sales forum and don't know it's history. Just know it is a looker without bling, different from anything else I have. Don't usually like the typical Seiko FLAT bezel, but it works here perfectly. And the sword hands.....wow! This is a good "Homage" that one doesn't see every day and I'm into homages.

actually, I put that band on it....from Obris Morgan.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> I wish they made this one in a 40 or 42mm size. Love the styling but it just won't look good on my large wrist


The SNZG15 is similar though, and 42mm.

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNZG15 Seiko 5 Automatic Black Dial Nylon Strap Watch: Seiko: Watches


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> The SNZG15 is similar though, and 42mm.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNZG15 Seiko 5 Automatic Black Dial Nylon Strap Watch: Seiko: Watches


Yeah, I have an SNZG15. I like the face and the crown placement on the smaller version slightly more. I just can't make it work on my 8.25" wrist


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> Yeah, I have an SNZG15. I like the face and the crown placement on the smaller version slightly more. I just can't make it work on my 8.25" wrist


Same. The 37mm models look like kids' watches on my wrist.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Bought it complete on the f/29 sales forum and don't know it's history. Just know it is a looker without bling, different from anything else I have. Don't usually like the typical Seiko FLAT bezel, but it works here perfectly. And the sword hands.....wow! This is a good "Homage" that one doesn't see every day and I'm into homages.
> 
> actually, I put that band on it....from Obris Morgan.


Wear it in good health


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Bought it complete on the f/29 sales forum and don't know it's history. Just know it is a looker without bling, different from anything else I have. Don't usually like the typical Seiko FLAT bezel, but it works here perfectly. And the sword hands.....wow! This is a good "Homage" that one doesn't see every day and I'm into homages.
> 
> actually, I put that band on it....from Obris Morgan.


a-ha...you're the one that got it off f29...i had been looking at something similar and this caught my eye. guess i'll have to get my own modded...it was either this or the steinhart ovm...no date on the steinhart though so fff it is...thanks for posting!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ciclismosam said:


> My first Seiko and only 5 so far, but another is on it's way in the mail. I also have the below leather band coming in the mail for this one that I think will look really classy. This was also what turned me onto the Orange Monster that is in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 1764754
> View attachment 1764770
> View attachment 1764794


I just out this exact watch on my wishlist. Would you mind posting a pic once you get the strap on it? I'm trying to decide between this and the SNKL41, but can find any images of the SNKM41 on leather n


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Swapped out the bracelet for a Hadley-Roma leather band on my first 5, also received my second 5 in the mail and thought I would snap a quick shot of the pair together. Pardon the background, deployed life means lack of space.


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> I just out this exact watch on my wishlist. Would you mind posting a pic once you get the strap on it? I'm trying to decide between this and the SNKL41, but can find any images of the SNKM41 on leather n


Excellent choice, definitely a good watch for the price. I ordered the SNKL41 for my brother after I tried out the SNKM41 for myself. I like it better on the leather strap personally, but I'm not a huge fan of bracelets. Few watches I have stay on their bracelet. Hope the above picture helps you out.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

It does, thank you! I think I greatly prefer the shape of the M41. I'm planning on ordering the M41 and putting it on a black band as a dress watch.


----------



## nitro069 (Oct 25, 2014)

I just received this in the mail yesterday............Love it!!!!!!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's on a 18mm leather nato, wasn't really happy with how "feminine" it looked.








On a 22mm rubber strap notched to fit. LOVE how it beefs up the look of the 37mm case.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Some of mine.


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Some of mine.


What's that first watch in your list of pics? I like the look of that model!


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

1971 Seiko 5 6119-8440 (the watch my Dad was wearing when I was born  )


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Some of mine.


Awesome!!! great collection!! I luv them all =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

My latest: SNX993

took a long time to try something with a silver dial


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

The now rare Seiko SNZJ53 cap in dim light. 
Its been one month now. 
What I really like about this model is its gradual depth and font style. Looks more like a speedometer on my wrist. b-)
Extra crown is what gives this watch a unique look.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I have plans to get a custom leather strap with a light grey a red racing stripe like the dial. For now it's on the bracelet it came on.


----------



## M4rheeo (Jan 23, 2013)

Headrush said:


> The now rare Seiko SNZJ53 cap in dim light.
> Its been one month now.
> What I really like about this model is its gradual depth and font style. Looks more like a speedometer on my wrist. b-)
> Extra crown is what gives this watch a unique look.


Why is "speedometer" upside down? 
Or are they rotatable via the extra crown? Anyway it looks great, really great. Before the pic loaded I read the "unique look, rare etc" and those dont usually looke great. But this one is just great


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

My first auto SNK795. I have a black leather strap with white stitching to replace the cheap bracelet.


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes M4rheeo, the inner bezel is rotatable via the left crown. Not many seiko 5 are made that way. That's what made me buy this watch! And yeah that's more than a view for $150 watch!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I love Seiko 5's! Here's my SRP433 I bought to replace the SRP431 I stupidly sold. Love the world map on the dial.


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

I hope to be posting a pic in this thread soon!


----------



## rp118758 (Oct 12, 2014)

Very close to putting down the money on the 801 but concerned about the textured dial - does anyone have any more pics?


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Dark brown watch strap? I bought a black with white stitching vintage from strap co but don't care for the style of buckle. I got this off a old timex expedition.


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

kostependrhs said:


> This is my latest seiko 5. Saw it somewhere in this thread and i liked it so much! It is one of the most beautiful watches i've ever seen. It is SNK801K.
> I tried to show the beauty and the exact color of the dial. It was a difficult task. Took me 2 days under various lighting conditions.
> It is not blue, it is not green, it is teal. Or a greener shade of teal.
> 
> View attachment 1707274


Looks incredible! I love it! Any idea about the case diameter?


----------



## raghu sankar (Aug 29, 2014)

Two vintage and one new


----------



## Sylvek (Nov 20, 2014)

My first Seiko 5


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just got my first Seiko 5 also. Hope to come up with better pictures soon. My HTC One phone is great..........camera not so much.




























Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been experimenting with the NATOs on this one. Here's one that's new (from Crown & Buckle) that I especially like. I've also got the stitched leather band from Hirsch.


----------



## ludsnpr (Sep 8, 2014)

The new one and the vintage..


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

My new SRP 363


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice catch!

PS: I hope you actually wear it like that - WITH the tag + plastic ON... for that super badass look. ;-)



leandroide said:


> My new SRP 363


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> PS: I hope you actually wear it like that - WITH the tag + plastic ON... for that super badass look. ;-)


I don't think so ... I'm not so badass!!! LOL


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

My Seiko 5 SNZG13.
Replaced metal bracelet with Hadley-Roma 22mm tan leather strap.
Replaced hardlex crystal with yobokies domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## Iamtime11 (Nov 1, 2014)

My SNK809 on a Hirsch strap.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sam-e said:


>


That is a cool one! What is the model number?


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> That is a cool one! What is the model number?


Looks like the SRP189


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this blue dial. Beauty in a budget watch.😊


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally got me one and changed it up a bit!


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

my only one SEIKO 5



















E52


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

So I got a black Hadley Roma strap for my Seiko 5 SNKL41... and it just looks TINY. 

Any recommendations for a black leather strap that looks a bit wider? 18mm looked fine with the bracelet, but the strap just looks so skinny...


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> So I got a black Hadley Roma strap for my Seiko 5 SNKL41... and it just looks TINY.
> 
> Any recommendations for a black leather strap that looks a bit wider? 18mm looked fine with the bracelet, but the strap just looks so skinny...


I think it is definitely more of a narrow classic look. The older stuff used to be narrower and taper, I would say maybe look for an 18mm that doesn't taper. Unfortunately I'm not sure of a good one off of the top of my head.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, thought I should post this here too. After a couple days on the wrist, it doesn't feel as small as it did at first. Partially because it looks way better with a suit, and partially because I originally tried it on after having worn nothing but my Orient Ray for a few days, so the Seiko felt too small by comparison.

At any rate, I'm falling in love with this watch more and more. Makes a pretty suitable dress watch, I think. Kinda has that old-school, classic feel to it.


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Well, thought I should post this here too. After a couple days on the wrist, it doesn't feel as small as it did at first. Partially because it looks way better with a suit, and partially because I originally tried it on after having worn nothing but my Orient Ray for a few days, so the Seiko felt too small by comparison.
> 
> At any rate, I'm falling in love with this watch more and more. Makes a pretty suitable dress watch, I think. Kinda has that old-school, classic feel to it.


What a nice shot.. You should sell this photo!


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Headrush said:


> What a nice shot.. You should sell this photo!


Thanks! If I thought anyone would pay for it, I'd sell it in a heartbeat.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Seiko 5 Sports SNZB23J1 with a SARB leather band


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

E52 said:


> my only one SEIKO 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that one. What model is it?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> I really like that one. What model is it?


http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/search/?MOD=SARZ021


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

Did someone ask for an ID on a Seiko 5 model? 

Looks like the SSA061, nearly identical to the SARZ021.

Side-by-side comparison


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> I really like that one. What model is it?


SSA061J1

one more photo 










Best regards
E52


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ great model in the sunlight - nice sunburst


----------



## Dalsvzla (Sep 1, 2014)

Love Seiko.... Very affordable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the ID (SSA061J1) from multiple people. It's on the wish list. If I didn't just spend about $800 on a couple watches this weekend it'd be in the cart.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

some 18mm Natos arrived the other day and now








(and now bad pictured happen haha)


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> So I got a black Hadley Roma strap for my Seiko 5 SNKL41... and it just looks TINY.
> 
> Any recommendations for a black leather strap that looks a bit wider? 18mm looked fine with the bracelet, but the strap just looks so skinny...


I agree entirely, the 18mm lugs with a 37mm case can look really small. I tried a leather nato on my snk809 and it looked way too "unisex" for me. Recently I put a super cheap 22mm rubber strap from ebay on it with it notched down to fit the 18mm. I've been wearing it a lot more lately, beefs it up a bit.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> I agree entirely, the 18mm lugs with a 37mm case can look really small. I tried a leather nato on my snk809 and it looked way too "unisex" for me. Recently I put a super cheap 22mm rubber strap from ebay on it with it notched down to fit the 18mm. I've been wearing it a lot more lately, beefs it up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 2267394
> 
> View attachment 2267386


Yeah I saw you had posted that elsewhere, and thought it was a great idea!

I thought about notching a 20mm black leather band I have, but haven't found the courage to try yet.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Yeah I saw you had posted that elsewhere, and thought it was a great idea!
> 
> I thought about notching a 20mm black leather band I have, but haven't found the courage to try yet.


Meh, just do it. Or pick up a cheap $10 band on eBay to experiment with first. I just ordered another rubber 22mm with red stitching to play with, $4 shipped from China. Cheap entertainment at the least.


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like seeing the 5's so I'm bumping this up.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A slightly modded Seiko 5: I had to debadge the '5' off the dial. Just had to. Sorry. :-d


----------



## Willbuckos (Dec 20, 2014)

Please does anyone know what watch this is and if it is worth anything


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Lachrymosa (Nov 29, 2012)

Seiko SNK809 on a leather band from Crown and Buckle. My second of only three watches...but I'm starting to really get sucked into this hobby now and I think my husband is starting to panic lol.


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> I like seeing the 5's so I'm bumping this up.


That brown n blue band looks great


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

SNK807 in a SKX009 case with wjean super oyster.


----------



## ianjw (Oct 2, 2014)

SNK809, though the only bit that's left unmolested is the movement 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

ianjw said:


> View attachment 2440057
> 
> 
> SNK809, though the only bit that's left unmolested is the movement
> ...


This approaches sinn 565 territory. Nicely done


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice watch!
Did you PVD it yourself?



ianjw said:


> View attachment 2440057
> 
> 
> SNK809, though the only bit that's left unmolested is the movement
> ...


----------



## ianjw (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks, it's cerakote. I wanted to do that myself but it's hard to get in the UK without being an approved applicator and going through the training, even though it looks relatively simple).

I sent the parts to hi-speccoatings.co.uk. Did a nice job

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

It's been awhile since I participated in this thread! Here's a few pict. of a recent acquisition SRP561:


----------



## Mavicarus (Dec 18, 2014)

New to the forum as well to the world of watches. Decided to slowly build up a watch collection so decided with the ones I can afford first 

Just bought this the other day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

SNKK87 with Dagaz hands/dial. No date. Superluminova C3. Hope you like it.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Seiko snx115k with jubilee aftermarket bracelet:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine says high


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I have four Seiko 5s and no photography skills. Not one
Hence no pics of mine.
Seiko made a huge leap when the began putting the 4R36 engine in some 5s.
Just my opinion i.e. 

X traindriver Art


----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

SNZH57. Just arrived today.


----------



## John10 (Dec 28, 2014)

I've had this SNK805 since summer and wanted to give modding a shot so ordered cheap tools and custom dial/hands. Work got busy and I didn't feel ready to open up the watch and start messing with replacing the dial/setting hands but I have some time off lately and finally got around to it today. The before and after Seiko 5, not perfect but I'm really happy with this thing and just glad I got it all together (especially getting the second hand back on).


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

John10 said:


> I've had this SNK805 since summer and wanted to give modding a shot so ordered cheap tools and custom dial/hands. Work got busy and I didn't feel ready to open up the watch and start messing with replacing the dial/setting hands but I have some time off lately and finally got around to it today. The before and after Seiko 5, not perfect but I'm really happy with this thing and just glad I got it all together (especially getting the second hand back on).
> 
> View attachment 2466306
> View attachment 2466314
> View attachment 2466322


That is cool, looking great. Wear it in good health.

Happy new year everybody


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

New arrival SRP563J1 :-!


----------



## MIKETOM (Dec 26, 2014)

John10 said:


> I've had this SNK805 since summer and wanted to give modding a shot so ordered cheap tools and custom dial/hands. Work got busy and I didn't feel ready to open up the watch and start messing with replacing the dial/setting hands but I have some time off lately and finally got around to it today. The before and after Seiko 5, not perfect but I'm really happy with this thing and just glad I got it all together (especially getting the second hand back on).
> 
> View attachment 2466306
> View attachment 2466314
> View attachment 2466322


Man that looks good. How hard was the mod? I know nothing about modding watches but have been curious about messing with my SNK803.


----------



## John10 (Dec 28, 2014)

MIKETOM said:


> Man that looks good. How hard was the mod? I know nothing about modding watches but have been curious about messing with my SNK803.


Thanks, most of it wasn't incredibly difficult aside from setting the seconds hand back on, that was really hard and took a little time/luck. Dial and hour/minute hand are from Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.. I read through the tutorial posted here which was pretty helpful - https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/mod...ecifically-tutorial-1046760.html#post11235314

I think the things to be aware of are crown position (has to be at 0 (pushed all the way in) to depress the holder/release and you'll have to put in/take it out a couple times so be aware), wearing gloves while handling/pushing in the dial to minimize smudges, and just being really cautious with the hands. I used Rodico on the end of a pin push to stick the hands into and then the metal piece from my hand press tool in my other hand to get them in position, then pressed the hands in fully with the tool (being careful not to push too hard).

Most of my tools are just the cheap generic ones you can find on ebay/Amazon (also got one of those $20 watch tool sets which some of this comes from). The nicest thing I have purchased/on the way is a Bergeon 6767 spring bar tool which I think is definitely going to be worth the $25 to make band/bracelet changes on all my watches smoother.

View attachment 2472370


I'd say give it a shot, I got my SNK805 for $55 off of Amazon so I wouldn't have felt too bad messing it up. Also, worst case scenario a watch repair/jeweler could probably put the hands on for you for a small fee.


----------



## Vincent Chen (Oct 28, 2012)

Here is mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

My new SRP363


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dapper said:


> New arrival SRP563J1 :-!


Love that one Dapper. I'm torn between th a green dial and the black dial. Your pic is swaying me to the black dial.


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)

My Desert Pilot:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)

XXX


----------



## elbisivni (Mar 26, 2009)

Willbuckos said:


> Please does anyone know what watch this is and if it is worth anything


Judging from the numbers of the back it's a Seiko 7N29-8A00. A nice watch (if it is still working), but, when googling that particular model, not particularly valuable.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a wonderful model - a nice homage to Omega.
I took the same and did a little more to it.











Triton9 said:


>


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

EN G


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

barto said:


> EN G


Who knows you might have just inspired a new model! Maybe not! With as many different models that Seiko has put out over the years there's a strong likely hood that the EN G has already been done! If not I say you put together a mockup of the Barto EN G and do a presentation for a WUS ya...y or nay vote! How about this, for the eerrrr....or of your app ways you have to show off three of your Seiko 5's in this most sacred of Seiko threads? Some penitence must be met ;-)!


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

watchobs said:


> Who knows you might have just inspired a new model! Maybe not! With as many different models that Seiko has put out over the years there's a strong likely hood that the EN G has already been done! If not I say you put together a mockup of the Barto EN G and do a presentation for a WUS ya...y or nay vote! How about this, for the eerrrr....or of your app ways you have to show off three of your Seiko 5's in this most sacred of Seiko threads? Some penitence must be met ;-)!


Here is my penitence then!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

barto said:


> Here is my penitence then!


You have not only been forgiven my son!!!!!!!...... but with these noble admissions you've also met the criteria for Seiko Sainthood! Now go...... and continue to pass on the Seiko light onto all :-!!


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

2008 seiko sports


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

1980 seiko 5


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

1977 seiko 5


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

2014 seiko 5


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

onek00lj4y said:


> View attachment 2528138
> 
> 2008 seiko sports


Mine says hi  
££


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^^ Looks familiar. I love this watch










Wish my GS3 took better pictures though.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Seiko snx 118k with original bracelet and with a cheap calf strap:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Posted it here as well, I really love this blue dial and case


__
http://instagr.am/p/xmLS9bCYjI/


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

djkay:
Your watch is the SNZF15? (I think)
I have the SNZF 47 (black dial. 7S36 movement 24 jewels)
Enjoy it and wear it.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## rhohit (Jan 1, 2015)

What is the model? Very nice watch!



samael_6978 said:


> I live in small town on the west coast. There is a Seiko dealer that carries Seiko 5 watches. Nothing that I like, and probably at MSRP, but they're there.
> 
> Here is my Seiko 5 from the bay
> 
> ...


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

rhohit said:


> What is the model? Very nice watch!


Looks like the SNK381


----------



## rhohit (Jan 1, 2015)

Very good looking watch!



ianjw said:


> View attachment 2440057
> 
> 
> SNK809, though the only bit that's left unmolested is the movement
> ...


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

watchobs said:


> It's been awhile since I participated in this thread! Here's a few pict. of a recent acquisition SRP561:


I came across this online today. What's L2L distance? Nice looker!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Black ion plated, full lume numbers&markers Seiko 5 (SNZG17) with 7S36 movt.
Probably this one is the worst quality SNZG17 picture ever


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Here's my Seiko 5 I added an acrylic domed crystal to:


----------



## paullyjay (Oct 8, 2014)

I saw this on f29 - had to have it! (Sold by Tom_DS - really nice guy - a pleasure to deal with and he has a couple more Seiko 5's for sale!)
It's an SNKK69 (dude!)


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

sorry; douple tap!


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Dapper said:


> New arrival SRP563J1 :-!


I have been thinking about one of those. How is the lume on it?


----------



## Ben Morgan (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko SNKK87 with a Hadley Roma band


----------



## Edinburgh1066 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thought I'd post a quick pic of my SNKK27. I wear this a lot, as you can probably tell from the scratches. I still have my first 5 from 1990 and you can tell it's a bit heavier and more substantial. No complaints though, love the deep blue dial and '70's looking yellow/gray.


----------



## Edinburgh1066 (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's my old 5. It's still running fine after 25 years but I can't wear it as the band has gotten too short and the clasp won't stay shut. Can anyone suggest a replacement band which'll fit this case style?








Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

Edinburgh1066 said:


> View attachment 2643970
> Here's my old 5. It's still running fine after 25 years but I can't wear it as the band has gotten too short and the clasp won't stay shut. Can anyone suggest a replacement band which'll fit this case style?
> View attachment 2643842
> 
> ...


Wow 25 years! 
Here's mine.. I love this watch!


----------



## Edinburgh1066 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi, cool watch. What does the left hand crown do?

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Turns the chapter ring. Notice the red triangle index at the 6:00 position.


----------



## bauhausler (Dec 30, 2010)

First Seiko, not a '5' but my first automatic and first decent watch.
Purchased in Hamilton Bermuda, 7/6/1979. I needed a new timepiece, and a WATERPROOF one after I fell off a dock into the Atlantic and ruined my Fairchild Timeband LED watch.
I was only a little drunk on black rum at the time.
ETA: the $80 I paid for this at the time is roughly $275 in 2015.
You're getting a MUCH better deal these days.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

I've got a couple others I found through this thread, so thanks for the motivation, folks! I thought this one is pretty unique and I don't recall seeing it...SNXK95J1. A Japanese model with a retro-70s vibe to it. I ended up bending the original bracelet trying to get the darn clips out while resizing o|, so I threw it on this brown Rios strap that I think kinda adds to the 70s theme.


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

Edinburgh1066 said:


> Hi, cool watch. What does the left hand crown do?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matthew


Yea as Thrax said.. It rotates the inner bezel. SNZJ53 btw..


----------



## rainguy (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got this one today, SNK543K1. Absolutely freaking GORGEOUS; a much, much deeper and more lustrous emerald green than shown in the best-I-can-do photos. Seriously. It looks like a tide pool somewhere in Tahiti. Can't stop looking at it. Of course, I immediately removed the steel linked bracelet (to leave it on this watch would be an abomination) and replaced it with a Banda genuine alligator strap in dark brown. I've seen this watch referred to in several places as the "Poor Man's Alpinist" minus the compass function. I'm sold. This is unlike any other watch I have, and I have way too many.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rainguy said:


> Just got this one today, SNK543K1. Absolutely freaking GORGEOUS; a much, much deeper and more lustrous emerald green than shown in the best-I-can-do photos. Seriously. It looks like a tide pool somewhere in Tahiti. Can't stop looking at it. Of course, I immediately removed the steel linked bracelet (to leave it on this watch would be an abomination) and replaced it with a Banda genuine alligator strap in dark brown. I've seen this watch referred to in several places as the "Poor Man's Alpinist" minus the compass function. I'm sold. This is unlike any other watch I have, and I have way too many.


This one is gorgeous, where did you find it, ebay?


----------



## rainguy (Dec 27, 2014)

Like seemingly every other forum member I, too, bought the now ubiquitous Seiko 5 Flieger. I wore it stock for a few days, then switched out the fabric strap with a Hadley-Roma oiled leather in Honey Brown which I think does two things: 1) offers some nice contrast, the medium brown a nice complement to the yellowish-tan dial, and 2) gives this watch even more of a WW II-era vibe as many watches in the 1930s anbd 1940s came with basic, smooth leather straps such as this H-R.

I also did a little Googling and found (somewhere, have now forgotten the source and it was a single obscure line or two) that that there were two Flieger watches, upon which this Seiko is based, issued to Luftwaffe pilots, the first iteration in 1940, the second in 1941 and that most had black dials. But also that there were some in the SNK903 beige/khaki colors that were issued to some pilots attached to the desert armies in North Africa, most likely near or part of Rommel's Afrika Korps. I am not claiming this as fact, rather something I read in what had the appearance of an authtoritative site.

Whatever, here is my Flieger in its new vintage-esque shoes.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Late to the party, but here are mine:

_Model SRP279K1. Not as clunky as an SKX, adequate WR, easy non-screw-down crown, and the excellent 4R36 movement.:


Model SNK795. Got this in trade for a Fauxlex. It has uses the tried & true 7S26:_


Seiko 5s are the benchmark for affordable, yet high quality mechanical watches.


----------



## tmronin (Dec 11, 2014)

put my khaki green seiko 5 sport on a red NATO before skating around running errands.


----------



## rainguy (Dec 27, 2014)

daniel_h:

Yes, eBay. $73 w/free shipping. The seller is watchsurplus in SoCal. Excellent seller. Fast shipping, great prices, and the one return I had was fast, cordial and no hassle.


----------



## blackhawk163 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just got it today. I think these watches need to be broken in, right? It's not keeping time well at the moment.- 6 seconds two hours ago to 4 seconds fast this past half hour. :-s


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

blackhawk163 said:


> Just got it today. I think these watches need to be broken in, right? It's not keeping time well at the moment.- 6 seconds two hours ago to 4 seconds fast this past half hour. :-s


I am sorry to read of your trouble.

If I read that correctly, you're seeing the watch run 10 seconds faster over ninety minutes, or 160 seconds fast per day. If so, there is certainly a problem with your watch. It's possible that it has been magnetized, so if you can find inexpensive access to a demagnetizer, you may solve your problem relatively simply.

If the problem is not magnetism, it may be possible to regulate the movement if you have the tools to open the case, but I wouldn't be surprised to learn that such a gigantic variation is outside the realm of what can be regulated. If the watch is under a warranty, I wold think the best course simply to return it. Likewise, if it is older but you are not comfortable working on it yourself, you should return it. A watch this inexpensive is not worth paying anyone to repair.

Edit: If I've misunderstood, and the watch has gone from 6 seconds fast to 4 seconds fast in 90 minutes, that's only a variation of 32 seconds per day, which is not good but probably not far outside of the design tolerance for this movement. 32 seconds could probably be regulated to a more acceptable number with careful nudging of the regulator arm (google: 7s26 regulate).


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

rainguy said:


> Just got this one today, SNK543K1. Absolutely freaking GORGEOUS; a much, much deeper and more lustrous emerald green than shown in the best-I-can-do photos. Seriously. It looks like a tide pool somewhere in Tahiti. Can't stop looking at it. Of course, I immediately removed the steel linked bracelet (to leave it on this watch would be an abomination) and replaced it with a Banda genuine alligator strap in dark brown. I've seen this watch referred to in several places as the "Poor Man's Alpinist" minus the compass function. I'm sold. This is unlike any other watch I have, and I have way too many.


Love the dial colour but hate where the crown has been placed...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Parnis Lover said:


> Love the dial colour but hate where the crown has been placed...


It is their seiko 5 signature!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

This all week since my daughter was born...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

d3nzi0 said:


> This all week since my daughter was born...


Congratulations!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Congratulations!


Cheers!


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

> Here's my old 5. It's still running fine after 25 years but I can't wear it as the band has gotten too short and the clasp won't stay shut. Can anyone suggest a replacement band which'll fit this case style?


You might investigate the model linked below (SNKL71), which appears to have a similar lug design. So, there may be other current Seiko 5's with that style lug, with a bracelet more similar in style to the case on yours.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKL71-...m_watch_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0QHJSV4PAEP9H6X84GZ3


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

daniel_h said:


> It is their seiko 5 signature!


Fortunately they also make some with crown at the traditional place.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Update from yesterday ?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

rainguy said:


> Just got this one today, SNK543K1. Absolutely freaking GORGEOUS; a much, much deeper and more lustrous emerald green than shown in the best-I-can-do photos. Seriously. It looks like a tide pool somewhere in Tahiti. Can't stop looking at it. Of course, I immediately removed the steel linked bracelet (to leave it on this watch would be an abomination) and replaced it with a Banda genuine alligator strap in dark brown. I've seen this watch referred to in several places as the "Poor Man's Alpinist" minus the compass function. I'm sold. This is unlike any other watch I have, and I have way too many.


I've always said the same. I still miss mine. I often tweaked my photos to better represent what it looks like in real life.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

d3nzi0 said:


> This all week since my daughter was born...


Congrats!

...but that's not a 5. Now go and change that diaper. ;-)

-Jeremy
(Sent from Tapatalk)


----------



## LadyTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi...this is a gift from my dad...I love him to bits, but I never expected this...









I'm speechless right now...it's been 2 days and I still can't believe that he would give such a gift to me...


----------



## NastySquirrel (Jan 18, 2015)

nice present! congratulations.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's the very affordable white dial with Roman hr. markers that I'm a big fan of!


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

5eiko SNX123:


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Giuseppe Verdi (Jan 26, 2015)

*SNK617*


----------



## jsavis (Oct 16, 2014)

SNKE59 on an olive green nato. My first mechanical watch, and also my first nato strap. I like them both...


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

SNKL09


----------



## mancso (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi all,

after doing my research I got my SNKK65 (SNKK65K1) from Singapore via Ebay...

Inspired by Ratkillash (

__
https://flic.kr/p/7253435912
), I changed the strap to a leather one, namely rios1931 Pensa M, 18mm width, cognac color... (rios1931 is a german leather strap manufacture, on amazon.de they are pretty much valued, I have not seen any bad feedback there)

so, here it is:


----------



## rainguy (Dec 27, 2014)

Beautiful combination! You certainly made the most of your first post.

Doug


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

never get tired of seiko!
keep the pics coming guys! =)


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

SRP265...plus some modifications










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cpl said:


> SRP265...plus some modifications
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## Galeocerdoshark (Feb 4, 2015)

I love this thread!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Modded SNZF 17


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

onek00lj4y said:


> View attachment 2765794


Awesome watch! What is the model number of this Seiko 5 "Stargate"?


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Best eBay find in a while.....a 77 7009 in almost perfect shape......put a band I had on it, some polish......and the best $15.59 watch around!


----------



## Jwon (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,








This is my Seiko 5 SNK665k1

I've replaced bracelet with a leather strap, nicer look now.


----------



## emiller140415 (Apr 28, 2010)

onek00lj4y said:


> View attachment 2765794


Just picked up this watch about a week ago. 
I just cant stop wearing it!
Do you have any other pictures showing more of the strap? Looks like a leather NATO?
Anyways, very nice watch!










A picture of mine (probably huge....sorry)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

emiller140415 said:


> Just picked up this watch about a week ago.
> I just cant stop wearing it!
> Do you have any other pictures showing more of the strap? Looks like a leather NATO?
> Anyways, very nice watch!
> ...


I have mine on a bond nato








Also on a shark skin strap


----------



## rainguy (Dec 27, 2014)

Handsome watch.


----------



## rainguy (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice watch, Admof! I have a SNK543 that looks almost identical to yours; love the dark emerald green dial whose exact hue changes with every change in light or viewing angle. Like you, I swapped out the linked steel band for a brown leather strap, in my case alligator. Thanks for posting.

Doug


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

I love older Seiko 5's! In this case, a 7009-8710.


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

rainguy said:


> Nice watch, Admof! I have a SNK543 that looks almost identical to yours; love the dark emerald green dial whose exact hue changes with every change in light or viewing angle. Like you, I swapped out the linked steel band for a brown leather strap, in my case alligator. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Doug


Thanks!  I have soft spot in my heart for these green dials, I've thought also about buying an Orient Crystal with a green dial but Seiko was cheaper and more cool looking with green dial full of textured meridians like a green globe. SNK543 is a pretty one too. Congrats.

Wysłane z mojego SM-T210 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)

The one I wore yesterday...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This was my first mechanical watch. It is still going strong, and the value cannot be beat.
Shown on longhorn leather nato from natostrapco.


----------



## Wazz (Feb 15, 2015)

Here is my new SNXS75 and an old 7009-876A that belonged to my dad.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wazz said:


> Here is my new SNXS75 and an old 7009-876A that belonged to my dad.


Welcome to Watchuseek. Nice Seikos, especially the one from your father. Great first post.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## phishie (Aug 17, 2012)

With a new leather band and deployment clasp I'm lovin' it.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko 5 military black SNZG17 today


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

SNZF59J Lumibrite






























Still working the kinks out of getting good lume shots.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

For some reason nothing else I own looks better in a pub at night.

Also if I knock or scrape it, it won't matter too much.

Perfect Friday/Saturday night watch.









(Would be even better if the NATO wasn't too small, but I guess if it worked for James Bond then it's also fine with me.  )


----------



## ohmyhead (Mar 31, 2013)

My first Seiko! Prospex SRP637. I eventually put an Super Engineer II bracelet on it. I LOVE IT. And yeah, I'm myassandadonut on Instagram.


----------



## Aiden21 (Nov 4, 2013)

Just got mine today! The dealer told me its a new arrival! Saw it, love it, bought it instantly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Two week old SNKK79. Brand new won on eBay for $42...best,deal,EVER!


----------



## 1994oilers (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you have a model number... That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Aiden21 (Nov 4, 2013)

1994oilers said:


> Do you have a model number... That is gorgeous!!!


If you're talking bout mine, its SRP625.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

Aiden21 said:


> Just got mine today! The dealer told me its a new arrival! Saw it, love it, bought it instantly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice texture!

Sent from my GT-I8160L


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

BarisKiris said:


> Seiko 5 military black SNZG17 today


High five, gunmetal buddy! Beat up SNZG17J1 here:


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

Bodyblue said:


> Two week old SNKK79. Brand new won on eBay for $42...best,deal,EVER!
> View attachment 3065674


what are those kinds of straps called?


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

New_World said:


> what are those kinds of straps called?


Either 'military cuff' or 'wrist pad' watch band seems to be the most common names.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

kymar said:


> Either 'military cuff' or 'wrist pad' watch band seems to be the most common names.


Bund


----------



## Samiaani (Feb 6, 2015)

Latest addition to my humble collection. 
Snzf17


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

just came in today...
..my new..........* "SEIKO STAR" *
















(reference pic)


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

Samiaani said:


> Latest addition to my humble collection.
> Snzf17


High five, desk diver buddy! My latest addition as well:


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

kymar said:


> Either 'military cuff' or 'wrist pad' watch band seems to be the most common names.


Actually many call them "Biker Style" That is what I call them since I grew up in a family of motorcycle nuts. I love them and also love the Russian Military style ones like this one,


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)




----------



## bossinis (Mar 3, 2015)

hi from GREECE 
my latest Seiko 5 skz211j1 Atlas


----------



## bossinis (Mar 3, 2015)

b


----------



## eugenelim (Mar 6, 2015)

double post


----------



## eugenelim (Mar 6, 2015)

tobiasvl said:


> High five, gunmetal buddy! Beat up SNZG17J1 here:
> View attachment 3094442


Hi, just wanted to know if this model has hand winding feature. If it doesnt, how do you go about winding it up if its in a "dead state" after keeping it in storage for a couple of months?


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

eugenelim said:


> Hi, just wanted to know if this model has hand winding feature. If it doesnt, how do you go about winding it up if its in a "dead state" after keeping it in storage for a couple of months?


No, it's an automatic. It will be wound up by movement. I usually just wave it in a circle a few times.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

djkay:
I have 5 Seiko 5s.
I believe that is a Seiko SNZF45 pictured. I own the same watch in the black dial (SNZF47)
It has the 7S36 movement. But bought a more preferred SRP 357 with the 4R36. Much better Seiko
5. Hand winds and hackable.

X traindriver Art


----------



## caerphoto (Aug 17, 2012)

Howdy  Here's my SNZG13, on a (really stiff) Di-Modell strap:










I used to have it on a light brown flieger-style strap but kinda felt it didn't work that well:










Maybe a darker brown (or black) would work better.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

eugenelim said:


> Hi, just wanted to know if this model has hand winding feature. If it doesnt, how do you go about winding it up if its in a "dead state" after keeping it in storage for a couple of months?


No handwinding (and also no hacking to stop the seconds hand). To start it up, I just twist it around the rotor axis quickly in my hands a few times to give the rotor a few spins, set the hour and minute, and strap it on the wrist. Once it's being worn, it will keep running and gradually charge.


----------



## eugenelim (Mar 6, 2015)

tobiasvl said:


> No, it's an automatic. It will be wound up by movement. I usually just wave it in a circle a few times.


Ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## Janesy B (Jan 31, 2015)

SNKL09


----------



## Phil J (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi all,

New the the forum. Just bought my first automatic based on recommendation from the forum. In particular the sticky post with pics of the forum favourite affordables. Great Post.

Anyway, here's a pic of my Seiko 5 SNK809 with her new strap. Hope you like.


----------



## Mangler0075 (Oct 5, 2009)

Love my white urchin( and urchins in general ) .. One of the most underrated watches out there..:-!


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

Just got this one! Really like the color combo.

The guy who posted above me has set the day wrong. lol! Loser!


----------



## Nordlander (Mar 3, 2015)

I got my first Seiko 5 today and am impressed with the quality for the price. And it's probably not going to be my last 5. The SS band seems nice but looks better on a blue Nato.


Seiko 5 - SNZF15 on Flickr


----------



## 25Jewel (Feb 1, 2015)

My Seiko 5 SNX121. This watch is awesome after it has been regulated. It was running at +5 minutes per 12 hours. Now, it is at +3s/24hrs. Love it. Does anyone know why some of Seiko 5 says "Malaysia movement"? This is not one of them.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

I just saw the Seiko 5 SRP567:









Very "Sinn/Damasko-esque" - does anyone own this watch?

Best,


----------



## kapeee (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Blueox4 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## TheTranceMachine (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

That's a great color combination!



TheTranceMachine said:


>


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Not to happy that the movement doesn't hack. But for the price it has great construction and the look is very unique. Gets alot of compliments and wrist time.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

moneysworth said:


> Not to happy that the movement doesn't hack. But for the price it has great construction and the look is very unique. Gets alot of compliments and wrist time.


I did not care for the bracelet at all but I dont like bracelets much anyway....so I got this one that looks very nice with or without the cuff. I have had it since Feb and love it.


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

One of my the four "5s" my wife owns.








And here is one that I picked up at an estate sale a while ago. The crystal is trashed but it runs so well I wont sell it.


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Bodyblue said:


> I did not care for the bracelet at all but I dont like bracelets much anyway....so I got this one that looks very nice with or without the cuff. I have had it since Feb and love it.
> 
> View attachment 3313746
> View attachment 3313762


Hey... Nice watch. I think the bracelet makes it look more expensive than it is. Most people think a Seiko is a Seiko i.e expensive. They freak when I tell them I paid $50 for it. The brown face is very unique, draws attention. The hands and markers luminate in the dark very well. The smallest watch in my collection. But big on value.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

moneysworth said:


> Hey... Nice watch. I think the bracelet makes it look more expensive than it is. Most people think a Seiko is a Seiko i.e expensive. They freak when I tell them I paid $50 for it. The brown face is very unique, draws attention. The hands and markers luminate in the dark very well. The smallest watch in my collection. But big on value.


I bought two from the same vendor on eBay, one for my sons Graduation on auction for $53....when I got it I liked it so much I had to get one so I looked for and found another one and got it for $43. There is no other watch on the planet in that price range that is better.

I dont like metal bands much so they have to be really special for me to like them and although the one that came on it was ok, I already knew I wanted the one above for it.


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

While this isn't technically a picture of my SEIKO 5, I think people subscribed to this thread will enjoy it. At least my watch is in there (the SNZG15). You can see all of the most popular models at the SEIKO 5 Finder, my little labor of love which was inspired in large part by this thread.


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

New leather watch band arrived today









It's just what I've wanted for casual watch that looks expensive but is down right affordable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samiaani (Feb 6, 2015)

Another day at the office.


----------



## maximme (Aug 14, 2013)

AirWatch said:


>


which model is this ?
Very nice. I want to buy.


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

maximme said:


> which model is this ?
> Very nice. I want to buy.


It looks like a Baby Monster - SNZF53


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Just got my Seiko 5 SNK809K1 but changed to leather strap right away. It's really small. But hope it will grow on me soon. I really liked it though, my first ever automatic watch. Don't think I can stop now.


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

1971 6119-6400









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZJ21


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Slightly modified. Added a sapphire crystal and a leather band for comfort.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

1970. Seiko Sport 70m Water-Proof. 7017-6020.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's my one 5. And my one Lakland.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 3370450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370458


Nice! What model is this?


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Nice! What model is this?


It's the SRP561


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice !!

All from the 70's?
What an immaculate collection!

I keep thinking: Why don't Seiko reissue these as "retros" - with better movement of course? 
They'd clean up! (Not that they're not cleaning up today.)



dobber72 said:


> View attachment 3395490
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395466
> ...


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice !!
> 
> All from the 70's?
> What an immaculate collection!
> ...


I do admit to having a soft spot for 70's Seiko's, they managed to find a comfortable balance between edgy and attractive design. Not keen on what they are doing nowadays so I'm sticking with the 70's autos and 80's divers. Easy to collect and there are a lot of nice ones out there, if you're patient.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dobber72 said:


> I do admit to having a soft spot for 70's Seiko's, they managed to find a comfortable balance between edgy and attractive design. Not keen on what they are doing nowadays so I'm sticking with the 70's autos and 80's divers. Easy to collect and there are a lot of nice ones out there, if you're patient.


If I could do time travel, that's what I would do: go back to the 60's 70's - two trips - 
and buy me a busload of Seikos (3 handers and chronos) and put them away in a salt mine for 50 years.
And resell them now.

Oh, and some Heuers too before they went TAG Heuer.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

shellerik said:


> It's the SRP561


dang, I guess I had not had enough coffee yet and didn't notice that the face was green. I thought it was black somehow.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Nice! What model is this?


SRP561

Edit: D'oh, guess shellerik beat me to it.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> dang, I guess I had not had enough coffee yet and didn't notice that the face was green. I thought it was black somehow.


Funny, I saw white and gold.


----------



## Samiaani (Feb 6, 2015)

My first automatic. Still loving it after years.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

modded SNK







Plus a couple of originals I may switch to modern cases. While I have some monsters and other divers I like how the 37mm cases wear too. I find the classic watches are more colorful.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I keep thinking: Why don't Seiko reissue these as "retros" - with better movement of course?


That's what they are doing with the "Recraft" collection. Going retro on design.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

7009 - 8030


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

GUTuna said:


> That's what they are doing with the "Recraft" collection. Going retro on design.


Oh~~~ !!
If that is what that is, it looks to me like it should be called the "Regression" collection.
It has none of the elegance of their designs from the 70's.


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## mikewood (Mar 7, 2015)

This is my Seiko 5 model SNK381K1 that I got yesterday in the mail from Rakuten of Japan. I will update the thread when I study it more but it came flawless and I am really happy with the minimalist design lum is very good. When I got it I thought I wanted a leather strap and I may get one but right now I am happy with the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

I learned that if I get enough NATOs in weird colors, my wife will wear just about any watch with them.


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

mikewood said:


> This is my Seiko 5 model SNK381K1 that I got yesterday in the mail from Rakuten of Japan. I will update the thread when I study it more but it came flawless and I am really happy with the minimalist design lum is very good. When I got it I thought I wanted a leather strap and I may get one but right now I am happy with the bracelet.
> Ed to say the watch it lost 30 seconds the first day and didn't advance the day or date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just here to nudge you. These watches look great on leather!


----------



## dancamby (Mar 25, 2015)

Second that. Looks great on leather. Shown here w/a crown and buckle horween leather nato. This was my first automatic and holds a special place in my heart. Bang for buck for days.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Got my new strap. This will stay on the watch for a long time ! Love it !! Cost about us$6 only. From China


----------



## GhostSeven (Mar 3, 2015)

Good morning  My 5 for the day


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

yvliew said:


> Got my new strap. Cost about us$6 only. From China


What a good deal for such a good looking strap!
Ebay?
If so, can you PM me the link?


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> What a good deal for such a good looking strap!
> Ebay?
> If so, can you PM me the link?


It is not eBay. it's TaoBao. I don't think they ship to US, mostly Asia. 
If you wanna have a look.. 20/22/24 NATO ±±Ô¼¿î ÕæÆ¤±í´ø Ê±ÉÐÐÝÏÐ Å£Æ¤ Â³ÃÀÅµË¹ ÌìÃÀÊ±-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## crafted (Mar 20, 2015)

My Seiko 5 with its new domed mineral crystal and green cordura band. Looking into a new dial as the next project on it.


----------



## mikewood (Mar 7, 2015)

bwperdue said:


> I'm just here to nudge you. These watches look great on leather!


I picked up a Nato from the Fossil store in the mall. I have to admit, it's growing on me in a big way.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## blabla99 (Mar 7, 2015)

I made my son a present for his 10th Birthday...
As you can see he is a better collector then me.


----------



## WatchPuffy (Apr 1, 2015)

I ordered a Seiko SRP263 and a Teju lizard grained leather band. This morning I took a few pictures of the watch as I received it and as I was switching the bracelet for the band and a final "on the wrist" photo.

In the box:









Out of the box. Still with the protective plastic on the bracelet:









With the bracelet removed:









With the band attached:


















And finally on my wrist:









For just over $140 for both the watch and band I am very happy with this purchase thus far. My daily wear is an Omega Speedmaster Day-Date Automatic that I have been wearing daily for about ten years. I need to send that watch off for an adjustment and a good cleaning. I just couldn't be sans a watch so I spent a few weeks (or maybe two months) looking for a nice inexpensive alternative. Definitely inexpensive and I think nice also. What do you think?


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

wrong thread, sorry about that. Apparently you can't delet a post.W


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

WatchPuffy said:


> What do you think?


Great looking watch, and nice strap combo too. Well done.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

WatchPuffy said:


> What do you think?


I think it's awesome! Love the strap!!!


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

I love these things, only payed $60 for it on amazon, it's my "beater" watch, I love it!


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

arsenic said:


> wrong thread, sorry about that. Apparently you can't delet a post.W


Yes, reminds me of the Soviet Union.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

nross33 said:


> Yes, reminds me of the Soviet Union.


"In Soviet Russia, post deletes you."


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi everyone. I think this is the best thread to ask. 
I'm looking for a 40mm (or bigger) Seiko 5, with dressy looks. (not diver or military style) 
Something like SNKL41.








Is there any Seiko 5, fitting into this criteria?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

I finished the Fifty Five Fathoms mod on my SNZH60. I like having a gold "dressier" watch, but do not like gold bracelets. I think the PVD bracelet and FFF dial took the watch to a higher level.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Still keeping time very well after 6 years. Never been serviced, no battery change, truly a beater.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

Just got this yesterday. Turns out it was pretty difficult to get brand new. It is an SRP271.


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

Changed out the brown leather for this NATO strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Modded my Seiko 5


----------



## Pieceratops (Apr 18, 2015)

Beautiful combination! Can you give me the name of that stap? It looks awesome.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

The round 1984 6309 I back today from getting a new crystal (and new strap I got yesterday for it) and the square-ish 83 6309 I just got out of the mail yesterday. I love the black mesh on the 83.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP605


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

Pieceratops said:


> Beautiful combination! Can you give me the name of that stap? It looks awesome.


The strap is from Amazon retailer clock work synergy, they are out of that tan and the watch is a SNZG15k1. NATO straps are so fun to play with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> SRP605


...super


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm honored I finally get to contribute to this thread 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Here are some more photos


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

My wife decided to sell one of hers.....she likes it but just has too many. Its a teeny one.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Love my Seiko 5


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

galliano said:


> ...super


Nice straps! The NATO blocks the display back tho.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

my new Seiko 5 SRP435K1 just arrived.








I needed to scratch my Seiko 5 itch, so this one was the most suitable for my taste. Big size 43mm, nice airport style city names.
Also it's a limited edition watch, celebrating the 50th Anniversary of Seiko 5 (1963-2013) and Anniversary of Seiko's 100 years watchmaking (1913-2013). I consider myself lucky to find it with good price, after 2 years of it's release, a brand new one with warranty, tags, box, manual...








It has a 4r36 movement, with second hand halt & hand wound mechanisms.
As most recent Seikos, it has an open case back, with a nice touch of Seiko 5 anniversary being mentioned. Nice bracelet too.








Hope you guys like my new watch and this mini review.


----------



## mzmtg (Oct 1, 2014)

Bone stock SNZH53K1:

IMG_20150415_110633 by ben.garner, on Flickr


----------



## GhostSeven (Mar 3, 2015)

5 on orange NATO, out for a drive


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Changed the black mesh on the 84 that I got on Friday to silver and like it better. I have a 20mm arriving soon for it.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

My 84 just back with its new crystal.


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

crafted said:


> My Seiko 5 with its new domed mineral crystal and green cordura band. Looking into a new dial as the next project on it.
> View attachment 3498114


Awesome....


----------



## IndyMac (Apr 17, 2015)

BarisKiris said:


> Hi everyone. I think this is the best thread to ask.
> I'm looking for a 40mm (or bigger) Seiko 5, with dressy looks. (not diver or military style)
> Something like SNKL41.
> 
> ...


The SNKE49 looks pretty similar, if you can find one.

SEIKO 5 Finder - SNKE49 Automatic Watch


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

IndyMac said:


> The SNKE49 looks pretty similar, if you can find one.
> 
> SEIKO 5 Finder - SNKE49 Automatic Watch


Thanks for the suggestion, appreciate it. But it's 36mm without crown (38mm with crown) according to most websites.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

I bead blasted the SRP271 I posted a few days ago.

Edit: More pics


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's an SNXA21 that I modded with an Explorer dial and the Invicta hands from a previous mod. I really like how it turned out.

The before (sorry for the vertical view. Didn't think to rotate it before uploading.)









I mocked up the hands and dial next to the base watch to get a final idea before I was committing. (Also waiting for the power reserve to deplete.)

That was yesterday. After work tonight I got some stuff together...









and voila!

















As I'm uploading these pictures, I check the time and notice that my second hand is barely dragging against the minute hand. *#[email protected]%! Tore it back down, re-set the second and minute hand, CYCLED THROUGH ALL HOURS, then put it back together.

Lesson: ALWAYS CYCLE THROUGH BEFORE PACKING UP.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome set up! Does the camera help much?



Mrilk said:


> Here's an SNXA21 that I modded with an Explorer dial and the Invicta hands from a previous mod. I really like how it turned out.
> 
> The before (sorry for the vertical view. Didn't think to rotate it before uploading.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

JAndrewC said:


> Awesome set up! Does the camera help much?


?

The laptop screen is just a chrome window (SNK80X Mod Tutorial - Album on Imgur) with a tutorial I was using to follow along.

Using a dedicated camera's zoom and monitor to check out watch innards *would *be pretty baller, though... hmm...


----------



## JohnVidar (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheaper than Amazon/grey market at the Seiko Company Store this week.


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

SteveTomatoes said:


> Cheaper than Amazon/grey market at the Seiko Company Store this week.


Great shots m8

Sent from Xperia Z2 6303


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

BasilofBakerStreet said:


> I bead blasted the SRP271 I posted a few days ago.


Nice! I'm thinking of having some work done, maybe MotorCity. I'd like my SNK803's case to be all bead blasted; match the polished sections to the current finish (or a close overall match).

















Would like to preserve the serial number if possible.









Cross-posted from the WRYW thread because I like it and it does illustrate how shiny the case is between the lugs:









Does anyone have suggestions other than MotorCity to do the work?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

devilsbite said:


> Does anyone have suggestions other than MotorCity to do the work?


Duarte at NEWW (North East Watch Works) does an excellent job. He completed a mod for me and the bead blasting was flawless.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Late '70s. This belonged to a relative of mine. Recently serviced and works fine. -8secs/day.
Too bad, lume is gone...


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Received this today SNZD27K1 for $80


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)

... with handmade strap...


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

It seems I've joined the Seiko 5 club. Here's my SRP621.









It was a choice between this and the SNZG in green, but the updated 4R36 movement convinced me to go with this one. I don't have a watch with the 7S26, and I'm sure I would have liked it, but I do like being able to handwind. When I first set the time, I had a moment of panic when the seconds hand stopped! This is my first mechanical watch that hacks - not essential for me, but again, I like it. In the first two days, it has gained about two seconds. So far, so good!















I put off this purchase for a while, mostly because I don't much care for the word "Sports" on the dial. I have no hostility toward sports, but but also not much interest. I might feel the same if the dial had the word "Pets" on it, or "Cooking." Nothing wrong with those things; they just aren't a part of my life. But my concern was unwarranted - the word is mercifully small, and without my reading glasses it looks like a tiny red accent. The green of the dial is flat olive drab, very subtle. Still thinking about strap options, though the original nylon strap is fine.

Starting to worry that I might need the blue version as well.


----------



## Galeocerdoshark (Feb 4, 2015)

In the "Trench of Death", near Diksmuide, Belgium. WW1 heritage site.


----------



## 604Yarks (Nov 14, 2013)

keep finding this little guy on my wrist!

(I've gotta figure out how to scale down these cellphone pics)


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

wtma said:


> Still keeping time very well after 6 years. Never been serviced, no battery change, truly a beater.
> View attachment 3588602


Well it's an automatic right? So no batteries period.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

found older photo of one of my 1st 'small' 5's, before i took it's hands for a mod =) :









thought the lighting made the dial light up


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## actorius (May 26, 2014)

You guys think the SNZH53 would look nice on a blue or orange rubber?



I want something summer-y and happy for wearing on the beach.
I'm not interested on a nato strap or doing any mods.

Sorry if there are any such photos here that I missed, I did a (quite hurried) search and didn't find anything...


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZG13 with yobokies sapphire crystal and 22mm croc leather strap


----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

SRP430 on a gray NATO


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

ive only got the two


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

My first business trip with Seiko 5 SRP435. Just noticed that, today there are 5 different 5s inside the dial


----------



## Meedmo (Apr 25, 2014)

My daily beater.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Grew with quartz watch both digital and analog, today I start to wear an automatic......feel so good.


----------



## CollinStCowboy (Mar 20, 2015)

Tossing up between getting an SNK809 or an SNK805.

I like the green band of the SNK805 but prefer the face of the SNK809. I also think it would be more vertsile with a leather strap.

What did most of you guys get?


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

If you prefer the face of the 809 definitely get that one. The bands are easily changed, you can always add a green canvas strap to the 809. And yes, I think it'd look great on a leather strap!


----------



## Theeskipper (Dec 6, 2014)

The two that I own.


















The latter one I just got and needs a bit of TLC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vision009 (May 12, 2014)

These are my 2 Seiko 5's. The have both been heavily modded. The one on the left is 656 mod, and the other with the black DLC finish is modded to look like a Hamilton Khaki titanium (even though it is stainless and not titanium).


----------



## havok_watch (May 19, 2015)

i wanted to get my sister something nice so i jumped on this deal - $56 for the watch and $24 for the leather band, free shipping, all from amazon. i say its pretty unique looking


----------



## nscampos (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's my old beater SNFX11.


----------



## arunk6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, This is my first post. My lovely SEIKO 5 watches. One more[SRP421J1] is on its way.


----------



## MrMoonbeam (Jun 1, 2015)

My first 5 Sports, but not first Seiko, nor my last 
SRP611 K1
Stumbled across a sale and got this for about $125 shipped.
All stock, and a beauty. The orange glows from the ring and brings out all the highlights.
Not everyone likes the faint central burst pattern but I love it.
45mm dia, but seems smaller to me.
12mm thickness feels just right to me for an automatic.
Newer 4R36 24 jewel caliber.







There are other versions in Tan/green SRP615, black/red SRP613, black/gold SRP618 and black/green SRP617.
SEIKO 5 Finder - SRP611 Automatic Watch 
I would have loved this if they combined the outer ring of the SRP615 or the SARZ033, putting it on the SRP617 model, but one can only dream


----------



## coores14 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My just-arrived SRP563K1. Love at first sight with this watch. To offset the gray dial, I've swapped out the bracelet with a blue "bomber jacket" leather strap from Strapped For Time.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

My Seiko 5


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arunk6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are my SEIKO 5
SNZG17J1 & SNZF17J1:-!


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

My first post and my first mutation, a Seiko SNK803 under the dial:


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

electroken said:


> My first post and my first mutation, a Seiko SNK803 under the dial:
> 
> View attachment 4368082


Good mod.. Orange is best!

Sent from Xperia Z2 6303


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Guys does anybody know if there are any 44mm+ seiko 5 divers?
cheers and thanks


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Guys does anybody know if there are any 44mm+ seiko 5 divers?
> cheers and thanks


Here you go


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Sapphire crystal and Mercedes hands!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

TZWang said:


> Sapphire crystal and Mercedes hands!


Is that crystal domed? Those hands look great, very nice looking watch.


----------



## dsmcastro (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

carlowus said:


>


Wow! Looks amazing, which dial is that?

Instagram: the_watchier
& watchier.com


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My first Seiko Auto








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## dzl6000 (Jun 10, 2015)

First Seiko 5, first auto, first post...


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I am down to two "5s" now and I know I have posted this one in this thread before, but I put it on today and every time I wear it I remember why I like it; small and classy, not huge and gross......


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Bodyblue said:


> I am down to two "5s" now and I know I have posted this one in this thread before, but I put it on today and every time I wear it I remember why I like it; small and classy, not huge and gross......
> View attachment 4431138


I have (almost) the same one, it also looks good on leather. This is what it looked like before I modded it:


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> I have (almost) the same one, it also looks good on leather. This is what it looked like before I modded it:


I have a rotation of three or four bands for it...I like it on leather. I also have a silver mesh with buckle that it looks nice on.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

My work watch, SNK803, sorry to post about it so much. We see so many brand new watches I thought it would be interesting to document its summer of torture.

Put in a fiberglass swimming pool today and spent a fair amount of time moving sand. Was under the steps packing sand in by hand, it's that little cave to the left of helper guy's butt.









So sand under the band turned into sandpaper; not fun! This is right before I chucked it into the truck.

Here it is a couple hours later just before heading home.









And the back.









Rinsed it off in a Meijer bathroom and strapped it back on. Back home I see sand packed into every nook and cranny, I may have to give it a good cleaning earlier than expected!

The band is beginning to wear and I'm guessing will be wrecked by season's end.


----------



## Bill_KS (Oct 8, 2014)

sexy blue dial


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Does this count? 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

onek00lj4y said:


> 1980 seiko 5
> View attachment 2528178


Awesome Seiko 5

I have the same Seiko 5 in Red ... Just bought the watch on eBay and posted pics on a Seiko FB Group . A couple of members commented that the watch Dial was not a real a Seiko Dial and that my watch was a Fake ?
I was a little taken back ... Did not want to argue with them , I see you have the same watch ... They must be wrong !


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> View attachment 4446250
> 
> 
> Rinsed it off in a Meijer bathroom and strapped it back on. Back home I see sand packed into every nook and cranny, I may have to give it a good cleaning earlier than expected!
> ...


Please let us know how your SNK is doing at the end of the season. My watches have the easy life by comparison.


----------



## jk_riles (Jun 17, 2015)

This is my Seiko 5 SNK809 with a new Hadley-Roma leather band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

electroken said:


> Please let us know how your SNK is doing at the end of the season. My watches have the easy life by comparison.


Will do! 

I broke down and cleaned it on Thursday and went all camera crazy. Here's the best.









New scratches on the surface of the bezel as well as a crystal scratch, fuzzily in front of the 25. Didn't notice it until today, was surprised to find them in the photos.









Here's a decent view of the case damage. I've got to make a lightbox.









And here's the back after de-sanding.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bill_KS said:


> sexy blue dial
> 
> View attachment 4450906


Which model?


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Which model?


This is a tough one. They make so many similar looking blue dial models.

My first guess is the SNXS77.
My second guess is the SNKH27.
My third guess is the SNKE85.

Hopefully Bill_KS will confirm.


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

^^^ That's a survivor! How's the movement/performance?

Any history?


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

*Watch from Amazon with ss mesh band from ebay. Very happy with this combination*.






*






*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP605


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

devilsbite said:


> ^^^ That's a survivor! How's the movement/performance?
> 
> Any history?


Thanks! I bought it from a eBay seller in India last year when I was on a HMT kick. Paid $17 for it shipped i think. I was originally thinking of reluming the dial and getting a MilGauss hand set to put on it to make sort of an homage, but I have really grown to like the "beaten but still standing" look of him. It winds properly and runs strong (7109 movement). i haven't formally timed it but it stays to within a couple seconds fast a day.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

And now for something entirely different. SNK607

































It's a small watch and the integrated bracelet may not be to everyone's taste, but I love it.


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Good value for money these Seiko`s,............
























.....not that i would part with them.


----------



## Mattias Carnerheim (Apr 21, 2015)

Mine with Nato strap. 

Skickat från min A0001


----------



## 1986red5.0 (Jun 9, 2015)

Gave this one to my Dad recently. Loved it.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

wmaker said:


> Here are mine - the familiar ones: SNKL09, SNX123, SNK809


Hello,
May I ask what and where you got the brown leather strap for your SNX123?

It looks a lot better than the stock :-!

Many thanks!


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

New one, SNKL41K1.  Really cool watch.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> SRP605


How big is this and how big is your wrist?


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoong Loong Jin (Sep 15, 2014)

My SNKL41, before and after pics after adding a cheap ebay leather strap


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PR1234 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've long appreciated the great value this line offers, but the day complication is a deal breaker for me on any watch. So, I was delighted to stumble upon the SSA models without day:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

Twotone60 said:


> I've long appreciated the great value this line offers, but the day complication is a deal breaker for me on any watch. So, I was delighted to stumble upon the SSA models without day


That is indeed rare in the Seiko 5 line. I'm currently only aware of 20 models out of over 1,600 that do not have the day of week complication.


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

From Phuket, Thailand.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

shellerik said:


> That is indeed rare in the Seiko 5 line. I'm currently only aware of 20 models out of over 1,600 that do not have the day of week complication.


Which models? Id love to know.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

soulbazz said:


> Which models? Id love to know.


Click on his link and you'll see


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

taike said:


> Click on his link and you'll see


Right, haha. Didn't notice it on my phone.


----------



## Bill_KS (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## wisconsinwalter (Feb 25, 2006)

My new Fav


----------



## caerphoto (Aug 17, 2012)

My pretty beat up SNZG13 on a Geckota flieger strap.


----------



## wadh94 (Dec 21, 2014)

Goodnight from Cambodia!


----------



## Serkanky (May 2, 2015)

My New Seiko 5


----------



## M4rheeo (Jan 23, 2013)

Omg this is B-E-A-Utiful 
What program/app you used?
The watch itself is great looking as well..


----------



## Serkanky (May 2, 2015)

M4rheeo said:


> Omg this is B-E-A-Utiful
> What program/app you used?
> The watch itself is great looking as well..


Thanks M4rheeo  I'm using the aviary photo editor program you can download from the Android Playstore


----------



## APorter1911 (Jul 6, 2015)

Just received this beauty!


----------



## lantis_cooper (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Serkanky (May 2, 2015)




----------



## mgoblue09 (Jul 16, 2015)

This was my first automatic a few years back.


----------



## havok_watch (May 19, 2015)

well, my wife wanted a watch after her anne klein fashion watch ($20 from nordstrom rack) died... so i went and bought her a snk807 with a baby blue hadley-roma leather band.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZG13 on a perlon strap


----------



## LeatherMan64 (Oct 16, 2013)

This was my first decent mechanical, and a gift from my parents on my 17th birthday. 1 year later they presented me with another, very similar box, in which lay an SKX007, which I thought was about the most beautiful thing I'd ever beheld. Those two watches are responsible for my search for WISdom. The SNK805 still gets wrist time, and will hopefully be replaced someday by one of my grails, a black dial Hamilton Khaki (seen leering out of the shadows in this hastily snapped pic)


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Joining the "Fantastic 5" club...b-)





























Cheers.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

SNK803 torture update:

The aftermarket "waterproof" band I bought is getting to the point where I need to repair it or replace it. I've had some success with Shoe Goo repairing seams of tablet cases, going to give it a go.

Here's the current state:





































As you can see it's been bashed around plenty. Also spent enough time in the water, including a lazy river at a water park, that I'm completely confident in its water resistance for swimming. Still runs about 20 seconds slow a day.

After wearing it pretty much every weekday since May I'm still in love with it. Perhaps most of all with the hands, this watch is super quick and easy to read precisely. For me, it's been the perfect work watch.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Got the bracelet for my SNZG15 the other day. I like it. Sometimes I think lug to lug it's a little wide for my wrist but getting used to it. I really like how the bracelet fits my wrist though, although a little rattlely.


----------



## kweisner (Feb 22, 2015)

Arrived yesterday from Massdrop and did a quick swap from bracelet to NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

kweisner said:


> View attachment 5092554
> 
> 
> Arrived yesterday from Massdrop and did a quick swap from bracelet to NATO.
> ...


Awesome Seiko 5 and Strap Mod !

How does one get in touch n the Mass Drop for Seiko and if I may ask how much was the Watch ?

Thank You

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kweisner (Feb 22, 2015)

Governor said:


> Awesome Seiko 5 and Strap Mod !
> 
> How does one get in touch n the Mass Drop for Seiko and if I may ask how much was the Watch ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment!

It was $124 shipped in the US, but I don't really know if that represents a great deal! I liked the watch and figured I would not find it much cheaper no matter how much I looked so I pulled the trigger. I have a couple of Orients, but wanted something a little more "diver standard" even though it's limited depth. Will be my waterskiing watch"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks so much Sir Kweisner for the response . 

It is am awesome Seiko 5 and i really like that particular model . I have read so much about the Mass Drop in the Forums and on FB. I just was wondering about the pricing. That was a good deal , especially shipped in the U.S. . 

Enjoy and wear in Good Health ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Seiko 5 ... 50th Anniversary

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko SNZH53K1 on a blue nato strap


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Two of a few 5's that I own: an SNX807 "field" on a two piece NATO, and an SNKM99 "speedracer" on leather.


----------



## kweisner (Feb 22, 2015)

After a couple weeks on a NATO, I felt the two layers of strap made the watch sit too tall on my wrist. Went back to the original bracelet for now and happy with the swap. Love the lume!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I have settled on a permanent strap for my SNZG15


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SNKN27 on a two piece Zulu.


----------



## spgary (Apr 26, 2011)

My SNZG17 on leather strap.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vhsu (Aug 21, 2015)

just another SNZG15 with hirsch strap


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Snzg11 on stock. I like it.









Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

My latest - but definitely not my last - Seiko 5. It's an SNKM41 - not to be confused with the gorgeous blue-dial SNKN41, which has nothing really in common.









This is my first Seiko 5 with the crown at 3, rather than 4. I quite like that, even if it's not a "classic" Seiko 5 design touch. I have a nice brown leather strap coming in the mail - I plan to wear this as my office beater. Pretty happy with it so far - the 7S26 is keeping crazy accurate time, with plenty of power reserve.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

no-fi said:


> My latest - but definitely not my last - Seiko 5. It's an SNKM41 - not to be confused with the gorgeous blue-dial SNKN41, which has nothing really in common.
> 
> View attachment 5561026
> 
> ...


Very nice. It's like the white brother to my black SNKM47. It would look great with the leather strap and a blue seconds hand.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

mozatihom said:


> Very nice. It's like the white brother to my black SNKM47. It would look great with the leather strap and a blue seconds hand.


Thanks. Hadn't even thought about modding it - I haven't got round to modding any watches yet. But you're right, a blue seconds hand would be great. Know any good suppliers?

Would love to see pics of your SNKM47!


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

no-fi said:


> Thanks. Hadn't even thought about modding it - I haven't got round to modding any watches yet. But you're right, a blue seconds hand would be great. Know any good suppliers?
> 
> Would love to see pics of your SNKM47!


You can try Ofrei for hands: http://www.ofrei.com/page483.html

And I made a thread about my SNKM47 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2390914


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

mozatihom said:


> You can try Ofrei for hands: Hands, Watches
> 
> And I made a thread about my SNKM47 here: Seiko SNKM47...the poor man's Seiko SARB033


Thanks for the link. Your watch looks stunning! I am very, very tempted to get a sapphire crystal for mine also. Did you fit it yourself?


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

no-fi said:


> Thanks for the link. Your watch looks stunning! I am very, very tempted to get a sapphire crystal for mine also. Did you fit it yourself?


Thanks mate. I had the sapphire crystal fitted by a watchmaker.


----------



## rafiki (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi, here is one rare Seiko 5 from 1979. Crystal is in bad shape - my dad used to wear this watch even while doing some welding and other stuff..









BR


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't see these very often anymore, SNZF25 is less than 38mm and so is a diminutive men's model that is the smallest I care to strap to my 7.5 inch wrist. Been looking for one for quite a long time, as they are now scarce and HTF. Certainly paid too much for it, but am very happy with it's excellent condition and just think it is the cat's meow.





































SNZF17 is 41mm vs. SNZF25 is 37.7mm


----------



## PR1234 (Apr 5, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Don't see these very often anymore, SNZF25 is less than 38mm and so is a dimutive men's model that is the smallest I care to strap to my 7.5 inch wrist. Been looking for one for quite a long time, as they are now scarce and HTF. Certainly paid too much for it, but am very happy with it's excellent condition and just think it is the cat's meow.


Like that - I would like a small dive watch.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Enjoying this beautiful Sabbath afternoon while the family naps.


----------



## MDSWATCH (Aug 5, 2015)

This arrived in the post today. It's an SNXA11.

I ordered it from Singapore about two months ago and up until this morning I thought it had gone missing in the post.

I'd been looking for a blue dial Seiko 5 with no numerals and I stumbled upon this one.
The copper coloured dial looked a little bit unusual.

This is going to be my everyday watch.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

StogieNinja said:


> Enjoying this beautiful Sabbath afternoon while the family naps.


Awesome Seiko 5 , which model is it ? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Governor said:


> Awesome Seiko 5 , which model is it ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SNKL41 with a Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dct876 (Sep 2, 2015)

My first Seiko and i'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

First Seiko for me, too.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

dct876 said:


> My first Seiko and i'm really enjoying it.





Anatole Sturgeon said:


> First Seiko for me, too.


And so it begins. At first it doesn't seem like a bad addiction, with watches around $100 or cheaper. But 20 Seikos later...


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Another of my Seiko 5's here that I'm wearing today (I believe I'd posted an SNX807 and SNKK27 Speedracer some pages back).

SNZF47 on OEM bracelet. More heft/presence than any monster in my view.


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## miike501 (Dec 20, 2012)

spgary said:


> My SNZG17 on leather strap.
> View attachment 5368482
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Handsome watch. What strap is that?


----------



## miike501 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Got the bracelet for my SNZG15 the other day. I like it. Sometimes I think lug to lug it's a little wide for my wrist but getting used to it. I really like how the bracelet fits my wrist though, although a little rattlely.
> 
> View attachment 5092394


looks good on your wrist. what is the lug-to-lug measurement? what is your wrist size? i am thinking of getting one.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

My SNZH53 on black leather strap









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

First Seiko ... was not a fan of the 5-shield, so popped in a FFF dial and hands. Really enjoy this watch.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

miike501 said:


> looks good on your wrist. what is the lug-to-lug measurement? what is your wrist size? i am thinking of getting one.


My wrist is 6.5", not sure about lug to lug, but I'll measure when I get a chance.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## spgary (Apr 26, 2011)

miike501 said:


> Handsome watch. What strap is that?


Got that strap at my watch dealer. It just says Evi's Italy. Genuine Leather waterproof. It seems to go quite well with the watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Admof said:


>


What model is that?


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

1986red5.0 said:


> Gave this one to my Dad recently. Loved it.


Model?


----------



## titov (Sep 7, 2009)

New strap for my SRP355


----------



## PR1234 (Apr 5, 2015)

PR1234 said:


>


I bought the above watch off ebay back in July, after a week I realised I'd bought a dud (kept stopping, loud scraping from the rotor etc.) despite it being described as in perfect condition so sent sent if back for a refund. That finally came through this week, so treated myself to a new Seiko 5 bought off the internet! Made sure I was buying new off Amazon this time though!

So this is what I've got now:





It's an SNKD99K1, haven't seem very much written about them on here or on the internet generally. Very similar looks to one of the Grand Seikos. Very happy with it, except that the lugs are very wide so where the springbar that the strap attaches to is only about 10mm wide at most. Unfortunately this means I can't put my NATO strap on it, which was a consideration when choosing the style of watch. Going to try and source a suitable blown leather strap instead, if any suitable ones exist?


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

SNZG13 on Super Engineer bracelet (straight lugs).


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

SNKL53... Japanese automatic movement proudly manufactured in Malaysia. Loved the unique brown dial though and the lume is radioactive or something. 10 minutes in the sun and it glows forever. Decent piece for $52.


----------



## petevig (Jan 4, 2015)

Collection of Seiko 5's, some original, some with mods, from left to right.
1. SNZG13; 7S36C Movement, 7S36-04Y4 Dial, 7S36-03J0 Case, Oyster Bracelet, all original
2. Unknown Seiko 5; 6309 Movement, 6309-829 Dial, 6309-8880 Case, English-Arabic Day Wheel. Aftermarket BOR SS Bracelet .
3. SKX031 w/mods; 7S26A Movement, 7S26-0040 Case, 7S26-1154 Dial (from SNKK89), Dagaz PO Bezel Insert, Brushed Aluminum Chapter Ring, PO Hands, and Tan Perlon Strap. ID of Chapter Ring enlarged to clear lume pips outside of hour bars and polished to reflect minute markers.
4. SNK803 w/mods; 7S26C Movement, 7S26-02J0 Case, 7S26-0474 Dial (from SNXQ47), with Dauphine Hands, Aftermarket BOR SS Two-Tone Bracelet.
5. SKX007 w/mods; 7S26C Movement, 7S26-0020 Case, 7S26-05T4 Dial (from SNK603), with Dauphine Hands, Murphy Coin-Edge Bezel, Dagaz Silver Pepsi Bezel Insert, Crystal Times Sapphire crystal and original SKX007 Jubilee Bracelet.


----------



## petevig (Jan 4, 2015)

oops, picture upload delay caused double post..... moderator please delete


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

petevig said:


> Collection of Seiko 5's, some original, some with mods, from left to right.
> 1. SNZG13; 7S36C Movement, 7S36-04Y4 Dial, 7S36-03J0 Case, Oyster Bracelet, all original
> 2. Unknown Seiko 5; 6309 Movement, 6309-829 Dial, 6309-8880 Case, English-Arabic Day Wheel. Aftermarket BOR SS Bracelet .
> 3. SKX031 w/mods; 7S26A Movement, 7S26-0040 Case, 7S26-1154 Dial (from SNKK89), Dagaz PO Bezel Insert, Brushed Aluminum Chapter Ring, PO Hands, and Tan Perlon Strap. ID of Chapter Ring enlarged to clear lume pips outside of hour bars and polished to reflect minute markers.
> ...


Very nice. Love the third one in particular. If you ever grow tired of it I can help you find it a new home


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Double post sorry, mods please delete.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Figured it was time to swap out the leather strap on my SNK803 so went looking for a matching bracelet. A little Internet sluthery turned it up on chronograph.com for $33. I'd read some reviews that prepared me for the basic Seiko folded link cheapness.

I have to admit that I'm not fussy about bracelets and really like the integrated one on my SNK607. What I wasn't prepared for, and am not terribly fond of is the poor fit to the case/lugs. At any rate, I'm quite happy with it and find it very comfortable and easy to find the right fit.














































This is dumb but I love the way I can plop it down in "display mode" and make it into a little clock.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

devilsbite said:


> Figured it was time to swap out the leather strap on my SNK803 so went looking for a matching bracelet. A little Internet sluthery turned it up on chronograph.com for $33. I'd read some reviews that prepared me for the basic Seiko folded link cheapness.
> 
> I have to admit that I'm not fussy about bracelets and really like the integrated one on my SNK607. What I wasn't prepared for, and am not terribly fond of is the poor fit to the case/lugs. At any rate, I'm quite happy with it and find it very comfortable and easy to find the right fit.
> 
> ...


Personally I would have spent $20 more to get the SNK809 on a bracelet, and then shared the bracelet between the two watches. It fits much better than the one in your pics. Plus then you'd have the watch with both cream and black dials.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

no-fi said:


> Personally I would have spent $20 more to get the SNK809 on a bracelet, and then shared the bracelet between the two watches. It fits much better than the one in your pics. Plus then you'd have the watch with both cream and black dials.


Where can you get the 809 on bracelet for $53? The cheapest I'd seen was about $70.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Seiko Sunday ... Seiko 5 ... 50th Anniversary









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

A little update to my SNKL41: I swapped the case for one that fits a 20mm strap. The 18mm was just too skinny. The skinny style works for a skinny dude. That ain't me 










Loving the way it looks now. The snkl41 is the best dial out there, love the modern look of the no-border day/date window and the sheen of the dial. I do slightly miss the wider lugs of the original case, but getting 20mm instead of 18mm is worth the trade off to me.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Really enjoying this one...


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

devilsbite said:


> Where can you get the 809 on bracelet for $53? The cheapest I'd seen was about $70.


Skywatch has them perpetually at $59. Can often find them at other grey market sellers for slightly cheaper from time to time.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Tak Suzy (Sep 26, 2015)

Autumn day!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Tak Suzy said:


> Autumn day!
> 
> View attachment 5879330


can anyone tell me the model number of this one ..the large dial markers would be perfect for my dad who has not the best vision at this point.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

atarione said:


> can anyone tell me the model number of this one ..the large dial markers would be perfect for my dad who has not the best vision at this point.


SNKL93. Case is 38mm 18mm lugs. I would honestly go for the SNZG11 style.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## PR1234 (Apr 5, 2015)

PR1234 said:


> I bought the above watch off ebay back in July, after a week I realised I'd bought a dud (kept stopping, loud scraping from the rotor etc.) despite it being described as in perfect condition so sent sent if back for a refund. That finally came through this week, so treated myself to a new Seiko 5 bought off the internet! Made sure I was buying new off Amazon this time though!
> 
> So this is what I've got now:
> 
> ...


The metal band was a bit too tight on me so decided to take some scissors to the NATO strap - don't have any other suitable watches for it and it's no use sitting on my desk! I'll admit it's a bit of a scrappy job, but perhaps that adds to the 'outdoors' look....


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> SNKL93. Case is 38mm 18mm lugs. I would honestly go for the SNZG11 style.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


thank you... yeah i think the SNZG11 is maybe better with being a bit bigger my dad is a pretty big guy and the 38mm might be a bit small.


----------



## Tak Suzy (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi atarione.Thanks reply.

This model is SNK381 but I changed strap to NATO style.
Yes,its large index and hands make it easy to read day and night.

I do LOVE it.

Today,on the black NATO.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just got this one. I really love the red dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP607



















SRP 605 and 607


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

SNKL07


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ditothegreat (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice. I have the black version, but that is slick!



Chris Duncan said:


> Just got this one. I really love the red dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikeWatchez (Jan 27, 2015)

What Seiko 5 is this?
It's somewhere from between the 80's and early 90's I'm pretty sure.
Need a new crystal for it


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's one of mine I took a few years ago after putting a black light up to it.









And the one I don't have anymore.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey Dimman,
very nice watch! I will receive mine (SNX123K) at Xmas 2015... But according to my order, the crown is at 3 o'clock?? Yours SEEMS to be at 4 o'clock?
Also see here a Pub photo with some "questions":







Thanks for some information!
Jo (Greece)


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

And this one for today: blue and white, the Greek colors! The SNK807K1.







greetings,
Jo (in Greece)


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I posted one of these elsewhere, and I think I got more "leg likes" than watch likes. I finally got my wife into seiko 5's, and she immediately got two!!


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Seiko 5 World Time 50th Anniversary

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorManhattan (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DoctorManhattan said:


> View attachment 5998498
> 
> View attachment 5998514
> 
> View attachment 5998530


very classy!


----------



## DoctorManhattan (Apr 17, 2015)

taike said:


> very classy!


Thanks!


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

DoctorManhattan said:


> View attachment 5998498
> 
> That's nice. What is it? Thanks


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

That's nice. What is it? Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't post here very often but I happened to have this watch that belongs to my son today.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Waiting for the day to flip over on my well-worn SNZE95.









On a modified Timefactors Rhino (zulu) strap.

Edit: Just noticed the bezel isn't aligned - I can only apologise, normally my bezel OCD would've caught that!


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

CristobalGordo said:


> DoctorManhattan said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 5998498
> ...


----------



## Tak Suzy (Sep 26, 2015)

SNK381


----------



## DoctorManhattan (Apr 17, 2015)

no-fi said:


> CristobalGordo said:
> 
> 
> > PMC. (Poor man's cocktail.)
> ...


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

My second 5 arrived today. Now I want a blue one... it's a sickness! I like how these are lighter and thinner than my fleet of Monsters for a change of pace.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

This is a great thread. I have seen so many great Seikos on here. My first and only Seiko 5 (so far) is the Snxj89.



















I love this watch because I love the fluted bezel and jubilee band look. 
My next Seiko 5 will be my experiment watch (swap the band for various looks, maybe even quick release bands like on smart watches so I can switch up often). I have been looking at the Snk355, very shiney casing.


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

Seiko Datejust?


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Admof said:


> Seiko Datejust?


Seiko daydatejust...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

On the stock bracelet:


on a custom made 1050d strap:


How it looked out of the box:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

zed073 said:


>


Hey Zed, what model number is this piece ? I'm loving it. Might be my Xmas gift to myself. Thanks.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

SNK809 Sinn mod.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> My second 5 arrived today. Now I want a blue one... it's a sickness! I like how these are lighter and thinner than my fleet of Monsters for a change of pace.


What bracelet is that? Looks great


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

moneysworth said:


> Hey Zed, what model number is this piece ? I'm loving it. Might be my Xmas gift to myself. Thanks.










Here is mine. 7S36-03D0. Mine is the made it Japan model

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

djkay said:


> Here is mine. 7S36-03D0. Mine is the made it Japan model
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks... Go Bengals ! Browns are clueless... Again.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

moneysworth said:


> Thanks... Go Bengals ! Browns are clueless... Again.


Thanks. Who Dey!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

djkay said:


> Here is mine. 7S36-03D0. Mine is the made it Japan model
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Kinda new to the Seiko 5 thing. Have an SNKL53. Cheap. Folded link bracelet. Malaysia movement.
So, the difference being that the movement in your watch is made and assembled in Japan versus Zed's being a Japanese movement assembled in Malaysia ? Or is it not only the movement but the whole watch ?


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

moneysworth said:


> Kinda new to the Seiko 5 thing. Have an SNKL53. Cheap. Folded link bracelet. Malaysia movement.
> So, the difference being that the movement in your watch is made and assembled in Japan versus Zed's being a Japanese movement assembled in Malaysia ? Or is it just not only the movement but the whole watch ?


No real difference. Same movement. Same everything. Mine just says made in Japan.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

djkay said:


> No real difference. Same movement. Same everything. Mine just says made in Japan.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I've been looking for a new one. I've become enamored with the "Baby Monster". How come the made in Japan J1 7S36 costs more than the non-J1 7S36 even though the watches appear to be the same ? There must be some sort of difference.
I've been in QC for a long time and know that assembled in Malaysia is a far cry from assembled in Japan. That has to be it. I'm buying the made in Japan version.
I'll post pics when it comes in.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

I did it because it was a Seiko and I wanted my Japanese watch to be made in Japan. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

djkay said:


> I did it because it was a Seiko and I wanted my Japanese watch to be made in Japan.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Bought a brand new SNZF49J1 "Baby Monster" for $139. Did I get robbed ? Thanks. Its soooooooo orange.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

moneysworth said:


> Bought a brand new SNZF49J1 "Baby Monster" for $139. Did I get robbed ? Thanks. Its soooooooo orange.


Good deal! Enjoy!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praetor (Jul 28, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me the model numbers for the two blue and white dial military watches?


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> What bracelet is that? Looks great


That's the stock K1 bracelet - it's lightweight and a little rattly, but it's serviceable.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> That's the stock K1 bracelet - it's lightweight and a little rattly, but it's serviceable.


Ah that's 18mm then right? I was looking for something less oyster like than the one mine came with.


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

Praetor said:


> Can anyone please tell me the model numbers for the two blue and white dial military watches?


These look like mods to me, as if someone took the SNZG11 and the SNZG03 and swapped the chapter rings. The second hand on the SNZG03 may have been swapped out as well.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you. Makes sense know that I see both models on sleuth. Still, killer looks.


----------



## dfivered (Apr 18, 2014)

Got to see all the beats over 4 seconds


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I bought a joblot of spares /repairs on the bay, this is the third one to come back to life. Good time keeper and power reserve about 30 hours, probably the most affordable watch I'll ever own at £5!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

StogieNinja said:


> A little update to my SNKL41: I swapped the case for one that fits a 20mm strap. The 18mm was just too skinny. The skinny style works for a skinny dude. That ain't me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Where do you find the cases? Do you buy a new watch and just swap the case?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm looking at amazon and they have the SNK381K for $80 and the SNK381KC for $65
Are they the same watch??? 
I'm confused.

I'm also interested in the green dialed. SNK379K, any pics of that on some straps?


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry, double post


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Looks great! Where do you find the cases? Do you buy a new watch and just swap the case?


Yep. Bought the second watch on eBay with some credit I had, swapped the cases, and sold the other one, an SNKE75, which actually turned out quite nice as well.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

SRP555


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Ah that's 18mm then right? I was looking for something less oyster like than the one mine came with.


Correct -18mm.


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Baby Monster came in today. SNZF49J1. Just adjusted the band. I don't think that this baby will be coming off my wrist for at least a week. Can't wait to see the lume on this one. Looks like there is plenty of it.


----------



## Austonianboy (Dec 3, 2015)

here is mine&#8230;.1st day on the wrist.


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Atlas


----------



## DoctorManhattan (Apr 17, 2015)

SgtPepper said:


> Atlas
> 
> View attachment 6270786
> 
> ...


what a beaut


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

SgtPepper said:


> Atlas
> 
> View attachment 6270786
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos!


----------



## aguilaba (Aug 13, 2015)

7S26-02J0 on a bund of my own design and construction.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

SNZG13 with sapphire and SNK381 dial.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Mark.W said:


> View attachment 6439801


Did you just swap the dial from the SNK? Was it an easy switch?


----------



## MrBlandings (Jul 31, 2015)

Ditched the strap that came with it for this one.


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Mark.W said:


> View attachment 6439801


Which model is that?? I love it!!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Texas_Esq said:


> Which model is that?? I love it!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Looks like an SNZG13 with an SNK dial swap.


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's my SNZH53 on a Fluco silicone strap with blue highlight stitching. I struggled through the stock bracelet, a Brady sailcloth and a Hirsch leather strap before finding the Fluco made this a daily go-to wearer for me. The other straps never provided a good fit for my wrist. But, I'm happy to throw up a pic for the forum!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

OK AirWatch... Give up the model number. I want one. That baby is sweet. With radioactive lume. Love it. :-!


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

That is the frankenmonster - got one in the mail.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

moneysworth said:


> OK AirWatch... Give up the model number. I want one. That baby is sweet. With radioactive lume. Love it. :-!


It does appear to be one of the six frankenmonsters (as sunny27 said) - the SKZ255


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

sunny27 said:


> That is the frankenmonster - got one in the mail.





shellerik said:


> It does appear to be one of the six frankenmonsters (as sunny27 said) - the SKZ255


Thanks fellas... AirWatch, not so much.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

moneysworth said:


> Thanks fellas... AirWatch, not so much.


By the time I got around to this earlier today, the question had already been answered twice. In any event, finding out the model number just might be the easiest part. Finding an all-black Frankenmonster for sale that's in good shape and reasonably priced might prove to be a long, drawn-out affair. Good luck to you just the same and please, no hard feelings.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Alan Bender (Jan 4, 2016)

This will be my new watch soon.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drgnclwk (Dec 7, 2015)

After putting it on a nato, I'm questioning why I picked up a Brady strap. I'll see what happens when it actually comes in.


----------



## STCSTC (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi. New to the forum. I hope this is the right place to post. I have aquired an old Seiko 5 Automatic watch and am after some information about it.

Case number 6319-611A (and an A in a square)
Serial number 585462.

When was it made? Rare?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

STCSTC said:


> Hi. New to the forum. I hope this is the right place to post. I have aquired an old Seiko 5 Automatic watch and am after some information about it.
> 
> Case number 6319-611A (and an A in a square)
> Serial number 585462.
> ...


Welcome aboard.

Nice colour dial!

By the way, your watch was made in August :-d. But I don't know if it's rare or not.

You can decipher Seiko serial numbers -the first two digits indicate a year and a month. YMxxxx. 
The trick is knowing which decade it's from. So if your watch is from the 1980s for example (and my uneducated guess), it was manufactured in August 1985.

If you get no further help here, there's a specific Seiko forum on watchuseek, and another Seiko-Citizen forum on the greater internet. I'm sure somebody knows your watch.


----------



## STCSTC (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you.:+1::grinning:


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Possible that it is august 1975 too, judging by the case style, can you post a photo of the movement?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Favorite shot my my Seiko 5


----------



## STCSTC (Jan 4, 2016)

I've been told elsewhere that it is probably a redial or even completely fake. Shame, but it keeps great time, not gained or lost any time in the last 3 days of wear.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

STCSTC said:


> I've been told elsewhere that it is probably a redial or even completely fake. Shame, but it keeps great time, not gained or lost any time in the last 3 days of wear.


If it's a re-dial, fantastic, you've got a fresh dial without stains or corrosion visible. And it would be great work, seeing as it all looks OK around the logo and date window bezel.

The dial colour reminds me of Indian HMT watches, and I thought the hands looked a bit un-Seiko. But I'm no expert in this field. _If _your watch is not in its original state, I'm just taking a guess it was refurbished and sold from India, where there are lots of refurbished old watches.

But whatever, for all intents and purposes, you've got an old Seiko 5 strapped to your wrist, it looks cool, and you've done a good thing by recycling and re-using.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi guys..Just for fun.. Here is a one minute timelapse video of my SNZJ 53k1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STCSTC (Jan 4, 2016)

Compared some pictures of my watch mechanicals to the archive image of what a 6319A mechanics should look like. They look identical. Maybe this has just had the face replaced.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> Did you just swap the dial from the SNK? Was it an easy switch?


It also has a sapphire crystal, but yes, the SNK809 dial was basically just installed onto a standard SNZG13J. It works because the dials are the same size (as is the case with most Seiko 5s for the 7s26), so the existing date wheel, etc., worked fine. The outer chapter ring from the SNZG is a separate part, which makes the SNZG is very good platform to install all kinds of standard Seiko 5 dials.

Alex from Artifice Horoworks (Seiko Mods :: Artifice HoroWorks :: Seiko Watch Modification) did the actual work on it. He apparently had to do some tinkering to fit the SNK dial fit within the chapter ring, but he got it to work and the result was very classy piece and something truly unique.


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

The SRP481K1 Baby Ice Monster has cometh... Just in time for winter. The 24 jewel 4R36 is a vast improvement over the 7S series. Hand winding and hacking brings the Seiko 5 into real watch territory. Big time power supply and lume combined with typical excellent Seiko construction makes for a great affordable investment.


----------



## Scrowl (Nov 19, 2015)

Quoting myself from another thread. 6 months old SNK807.


Scrowl said:


> New Hirsch strap on my SNK


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

my only Seiko,great value watches .


----------



## magiccityburn (Jan 7, 2016)

Seiko 5 SNZG15 on a 22mm NATO strap.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

magiccityburn said:


> Seiko 5 SNZG15 on a 22mm NATO strap.


These SNZGs are great looking watches and great price too.


----------



## magiccityburn (Jan 7, 2016)

Shockwave said:


> These SNZGs are great looking watches and great price too.


Yeah they are. Wife got it for me for Christmas and it's mainly the watch I wear when I go to the gym or am going to be outside. I've got dressier watches and watches that keep better time, but at the price point, the Seiko 5 field watch is hard to beat. As far as Seiko 5s go, I like this one much better than the SNK809 and friends.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 6746306


This is a beauty, did you mod it? What is the model number, details details please!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> This is a beauty, did you mod it? What is the model number, details details please!


SBSS003 new old stock. Just happened to see it just after it was listed for sale and had to jump on it. The day wheel is interesting as it lists Roman numerals in addition to Mon-Sun, I II III...to the red square shown for Sunday.


----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

Don't own one, but can't think of a better value watch. Bought one as a gift for a departing employee recently. Was very surprised by the quality handling in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> SBSS003 new old stock. Just happened to see it just after it was listed for sale and had to jump on it. The day wheel is interesting as it lists Roman numerals in addition to Mon-Sun, I II III...to the red square shown for Sunday.


Nice catch! Wear it in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Wearing mine today


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SNKN27


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Sea Urchin


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

huwp said:


> Sea Urchin
> 
> View attachment 6769810


Love the urchin, it was the first watch that brought me here 
Mine says hi!










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

SNKE04.

Poor man's (or poor girl's) Datejust. 

The dial has both a pearly shimmer as well as a slight sunburst, which is just insane at this price level.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Sad Kermit Sea Urchin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

SNZG13J with SNK381 dial today. SNZG, still the best Seiko platform for building an awesome custom watch.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My latest mod, I really like it.










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

New to to me today. Always been a big Seiko fan but I've never had a Seiko 5 till now. Here's to many years of service.


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

do you have a lume shot? i have two of these that i am looking to mod.



Mark.W said:


> SNZG13J with SNK381 dial today. SNZG, still the best Seiko platform for building an awesome custom watch.
> 
> View attachment 6801186


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

Snkl07 on hirsch.


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow, not sure why it added some rotated images...sorry.


----------



## Operabuff (Jan 9, 2016)

Yet another SNK800-series...

SNK803 with a Herzog "Soft-Vintage" strap (original Seiko buckle) on top of Bundeswehr Flecktarn (which can kinda-maybe be seen be appropriate, since the watch is military style and since the Japanese armed forces use a variant of that pattern).


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Armored one... ;-)


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

ouija said:


> do you have a lume shot? i have two of these that i am looking to mod.


Mod them up, bro. The SNZG is a badly neglected Seiko watch among the modding community. I think it's a more versatile platform for creating custom looks than even the ubiquitous SKX.

The lume from the SNK381 dial is quote good and covers the entire Arabic numerals.

In daylight:









And lume shot (sorry for the blurriness, especially near the second hand at the 2:00 position; my camera's shutter goes super slow in low light situations):


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

This turned up today, I blame you guys - a few days ago stumbled on this thread and started looking at Amazon and eBay and found this. A bit different to my other watches (some autos, one winder and a couple of quartz TW Steel);


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

spongefactory said:


> This turned up today, I blame you guys - a few days ago stumbled on this thread and started looking at Amazon and eBay and found this. A bit different to my other watches (some autos, one winder and a couple of quartz TW Steel);
> 
> View attachment 6914570


If you don't mind, what model is that?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> If you don't mind, what model is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Meant to mention the model in the original post, Doh.
It's SRP515K1, made for German market apparently.


----------



## vhsu (Aug 21, 2015)

do still make the 38mm sea urchin?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys and gals I'm considering a poor man GS. Torn between the SNKE01 and the SNKF49. I prefer the SNKE01 it looks gorgeous but the integrated end piece is bugging me. Does anyone has any of those and can share pics and mini review?
Thank you

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Integrated kills it for me. Not being able to change the bracelet for a strap would be lame.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Integrated kills it for me. Not being able to change the bracelet for a strap would be lame.


Yeah it was killing it for me for so long. But again the SNKE01 beats the other one in every other department. Amazon was running a special and here was a last one so I jumped on. Should arrive today. Sorry couldn't help it  will post pics tomorrow

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## PR1234 (Apr 5, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Yeah it was killing it for me for so long. But again the SNKE01 beats the other one in every other department. Amazon was running a special and here was a last one so I jumped on. Should arrive today. Sorry couldn't help it  will post pics tomorrow
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Looks like I'm too late to be able to advise, but I've got an SNKD99K1, the blue faced version of the E01, and really like it except those lugs! I didn't realise it had those before it arrived and was particuarly annoyed as I bought the watch with a particular NATO strap I had in mind. Took some scissors to the strap to see what I could do.... 



Messy, but I didn't have anything to lose. Want to buy a cheap brown leather strap now to see if I can get it to fit.


----------



## 001norcal (Aug 7, 2014)

i'm pretty much happy with these and an skx007.









i especially like the sizing for the snkm case since it feels proportional to the skx.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Playing around: SNK803


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

001norcal said:


> View attachment 6967978
> View attachment 6967994
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Where'd you get the jubilee for your SNKM? That looks killer!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

PR1234 said:


> Looks like I'm too late to be able to advise, but I've got an SNKD99K1, the blue faced version of the E01, and really like it except those lugs! I didn't realise it had those before it arrived and was particuarly annoyed as I bought the watch with a particular NATO strap I had in mind. Took some scissors to the strap to see what I could do....
> 
> 
> 
> Messy, but I didn't have anything to lose. Want to buy a cheap brown leather strap now to see if I can get it to fit.


Thank you! I got the SNKE01 it was on special on amazon.ca and it was the last one so I snapped.
I like it but the bracelet and those lugs are lame as expected. Not sure though, the case, dial and hands are awsome










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 001norcal (Aug 7, 2014)

no-fi said:


> Nice. Where'd you get the jubilee for your SNKM? That looks killer!


thanks, i got the bracelet from an ebay seller from china by the name of precision tools. it was less than 20 bux and feels pretty comfy.

the clasp though is from an older 18mm lug seiko 5. even though this bracelet was 20mm they still tapered the same. i think it really completes the look.

here's a bonus pic from an older wruw post in the seiko citizen forum.


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

001norcal said:


> thanks, i got the bracelet from an ebay seller from china by the name of precision tools. it was less than 20 bux and feels pretty comfy.
> 
> the clasp though is from an older 18mm lug seiko 5. even though this bracelet was 20mm they still tapered the same. i think it really completes the look.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Great pic.

I had a look but there were no 18mm jubilees with curved end links, so no good for my SNKM41. I guess I'll have to buy a Seiko 5 with 20mm lugs...


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Snzf 17j


----------



## Kinetic200 (Jul 16, 2009)

My latest with 24J movement, Soooo good.......Bob.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

It took me years since I started this thread to get a new Seiko 5. 









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PR1234 (Apr 5, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you! I got the SNKE01 it was on special on amazon.ca and it was the last one so I snapped.
> I like it but the bracelet and those lugs are lame as expected. Not sure though, the case, dial and hands are awsome
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Why oh why could they not have made it with normal lugs like almost every other 5!


----------



## 001norcal (Aug 7, 2014)

no-fi said:


> Thanks. Great pic.
> 
> I had a look but there were no 18mm jubilees with curved end links, so no good for my SNKM41. I guess I'll have to buy a Seiko 5 with 20mm lugs...


ah sorry to hear that. the exact model of my watch was an snkm61 if you want a similar styled case with 20mm lugs. i basically popped out the complete insides on an snka05 and put them in the snkm61. this is what it looked like before i swapped out the guts.








i really liked the dial and hands of the snka05 but i didn't like how small it felt after receiving it so i did a bunch of research and took a chance on the snkm61. i think it really ticks all the boxes since it has the classic shape and 20mm lug and runs under 65 dollars on ebay.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Been wearing this one 24/7 since it arrived 11 days ago. It's gained 6 seconds in that time! Modded by forum member Carlowus. It's a SNKL07 with SKX007 hour and minute hands, Dagaz second hand. I have two new watches scheduled for delivery tomorrow, but it's going to be hard to get this guy off my wrist.


----------



## supermike (Nov 25, 2015)

SRP605


----------



## dusann (Sep 30, 2014)

This is mine


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

SRP 265 on a Bonetto Cinturini 300D


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SRP713 on a SKX jubilee.


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

Baby Orange Monster today... Love the Arabic day wheel on the Japanese version. Whatever that is stands for Tuesday. Unique language.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SRP713 arrived yesterday. Been wearing my SNKL07 which is 38mm. The SRP713 is 43mm w/o crown so I'll have to get used to the larger size. 1st impressions - dial, day/date window, hands are larger than my SNKL07 which makes it easier for my aged eyes to read. Hacking and hand winding is nice. +3s in 18hrs, looks to be accurate. Lume on the hands is good but very small lume pips. No Seiko 5 logo on the dial . It's now on a SKX jubilee which IMHO looks very good on the watch.


----------



## 13eWa12N (Feb 4, 2016)

My the one and only Seiko 5 "Sea Urchin"


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Cauchy said:


> SRP 265 on a Bonetto Cinturini 300D
> View attachment 6986402


I have the same one. Discontinued so you don't see them around. Pity though cos the case size is a nice 39mm and the large crown is a pleasure to wind.

Mine ended up as an Explorer homage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Yeah, I've really enjoyed it. That looks good! I've been playing around with the idea of doing something along the same lines as what you've done, but I haven't decided exactly which direction I want to go in yet.


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

twincity said:


> View attachment 6977714
> 
> 
> Been wearing this one 24/7 since it arrived 11 days ago. It's gained 6 seconds in that time! Modded by forum member Carlowus. It's a SNKL07 with SKX007 hour and minute hands, Dagaz second hand. I have two new watches scheduled for delivery tomorrow, but it's going to be hard to get this guy off my wrist.


Is this the same size as the SNKK87? I'm getting different measurements from different sellers. Keen to swap a Dagaz Expedition bezel in, gotta make sure the measurements are right first.


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

According to my research the SNKL07 and SNKK87 come in the same case. They should both say 7S26-03T0 on the case back so they should be the same size. I'm not sure what size they are exactly and it looks like I need to clean up my data on WatchSleuth : SNKL07 vs SNKK87. Right now I have them as different sizes but eventually I'll get that fixed. The case codes are a recent addition to my data and they are helping me find lots of size discrepancies like this one.


----------



## Mike116 (May 17, 2014)

Just picked this up for $50us


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Seiko watches are supremely affordable and there's a healthy aftermarket of custom parts to make your Seiko 5 truly unique. I appreciate and respect the fact that Seiko is a vertically integrated watch manufacturer - kudos to them.

Here's my SNZG05 that I modded to make my "Sinneiko" watch. It was my first foray into modding and probably my last as my hands lack the required dexterity and my frustrations often outweighed my patience. The leather strap was from a Texas strap maker (now defunct).



















Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

spongefactory said:


> This turned up today, I blame you guys - a few days ago stumbled on this thread and started looking at Amazon and eBay and found this. A bit different to my other watches (some autos, one winder and a couple of quartz TW Steel);
> 
> View attachment 6914570


I am very interested in your SRP515K1.  Would you please verify for me is the dial is BLACK or Green? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

My wife and brother-in-law recently bought DSLR cameras, so we all trekked out a couple weekends ago to take some nature photos and familiarize ourselves with them.

I snapped this one at sunset. I pulled it down from facebook, so the image quality isn't the best:


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

SNZH53 on a $6 eBay leather strap. Such a cool vintage vibe and just the right size. I've been wanting a blue faced watch and this is perfect. Plus it looks great on the standard bracelet, leather and I'm trying it on a mesh next. Very happy with it, and my snk809 is on the way..... Seiko 5 is an addiction!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree that these things can be an addiction. I'm on the hunt for a silver dial version of this bad boy.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

NedSchneebly said:


> View attachment 7115538
> 
> 
> I agree that these things can be an addiction. I'm on the hunt for a silver dial version of this bad boy.


What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Uberyk said:


>


Cool Mod


----------



## NedSchneebly (Oct 18, 2013)

DCOmegafan said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SNKL07


----------



## Titaniumblue (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi guys!The first post is always best to show off, something I finished cerakoting last week but got assembled now: the baby forrest monster 

View attachment 7123978
View attachment 7124034


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Long story how this came to be.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Shockwave said:


> Cool Mod


Thanks. Trying not to let the imperfectly aligned date window bug me. Luckily it's my wife's so I don't have to see it constantly and have my OCD flare up.


----------



## Titaniumblue (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> Thanks. Trying not to let the imperfectly aligned date window bug me. Luckily it's my wife's so I don't have to see it constantly and have my OCD flare up.


Hahaha fair enough. I saw the date dial and thought it looked allright.


----------



## mrcolonist (Feb 16, 2016)

View attachment 7136634

I bought this on eBay for a pretty decent price. I'm a bit worried that it might be a fake considering the date window doesn't have a silver frame. It looks 100% genuine in all other aspects though.

Oh, and I just switched to that cheap NATO strap. It's a bit uncomfortable, but it looks much better than the very worn original strap I had on.


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

SNK809 just in. I ordered this one on bracelet and picked up a nato too. Such a cool watch for $62. Mine, however, has a few specks of white under the crystal which would typically bother me a lot but... I guess it'll just make for a good excuse to order a domed sapphire... The addiction is real!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Algebraic (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been lurking around here for a few weeks and I finally bit the bullet and got this 2nd hand 7009-3040 on eBay. I have to admit, I'm really pleased with it!

I think I got the wrong size strap for it though, but thought 18mm would be better than squeezing a 20mm in?

That SNK809 is a thing of beauty, that's going on my list!


----------



## Titaniumblue (Feb 18, 2016)

Algebraic:What if the lug size is 19mm, I think some of the older ones have the in between size.
How does the snk809 case feel? I have a quite small wrist but have still thought that the case may feel too 'small'..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Algebraic (Feb 23, 2016)

Titaniumblue said:


> Algebraic:What if the lug size is 19mm, I think some of the older ones have the in between size.


It is 19mm at the lugs, but I can't seem to find a nice RAF/Nato in 19mm, just 18/20. I think I'll look at getting a metal band in 19mm.


----------



## Titaniumblue (Feb 18, 2016)

Atleast on the bay you can find 19mm good quality natos


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Crown and Buckle sells 19mm NATOs as well.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Silverthorne86 said:


> View attachment 7110322
> 
> SNZH53 on a $6 eBay leather strap. Such a cool vintage vibe and just the right size. I've been wanting a blue faced watch and this is perfect. Plus it looks great on the standard bracelet, leather and I'm trying it on a mesh next. Very happy with it, and my snk809 is on the way..... Seiko 5 is an addiction!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just decided what my next watch will be!


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

My new SNZH57 (the 'FF homage') bought through skywatches a couple weeks ago:










Swapped out the bracelet (which is excellent given the $105 I paid) for a deep brown leather Zulu with PVD hardware, courtesy of Monkeyswag.

Sent from my couch


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

These were the first "expensive" (yes, to me they were expensive!) watches I got into after using quartz digitals for a number of years. I have had three of them, though I eventually sold the other two. None has ever given me a problem, nor been for service, though my dad had one in the 70's which only lasted a few years. Almost the only thing I don't like about them is the inability to hand wind, which is a nice thing to be able to do to start off or recharge an automatic watch.
View attachment 7335442


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Ice Monster on vacation in Florida last month.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

snkk45, funky little 5er


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

SNXJ89, fresh from the boat from US of A


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

quirky little piece a had about 2 months ago. kept time horribly and died within a week. good thing I bought it on Etsy with a gift card.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

YungHorologist said:


> quirky little piece a had about 2 months ago. kept time horribly and died within a week. good thing I bought it on Etsy with a gift card.


Very cool! Can you do a movement swap?


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

devilsbite said:


> Very cool! Can you do a movement swap?


not as of now, but it'd be great to learn on! that'll be my project when I go back to school, I guess.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## greyshep (Mar 7, 2016)

Jove said:


> Ice Monster on vacation in Florida last month.


Love that watch! I have the same one. Really enjoy the handwinding option of the 4r36 movement as well.

View attachment 7359946

View attachment 7359962

View attachment 7359970


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Seiko SNZG07J1

With leather strap.






















































With canvas/leather strap.




































b-)​_


----------



## Tak Suzy (Sep 26, 2015)

Love this...


----------



## Pcurtin8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Some very cool seikos on here?


----------



## pigeonbomb (Feb 15, 2016)

View attachment 7366562


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

I got bored of the Uncle Sam NATO I had on my SNKL43, so I decided to stick it back on the original bracelet for a while. It may be a typical cheap Seiko bracelet, with folded links and a little rattly, but it's quite good looking. Maybe I should try to find something similar looking with sold links.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

My small collection , Black IP is the latest addition, waiting for sand color strap for it 

Apologize for having included non Seiko 5 watches


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's a slightly modded SNZH. Dial swap and lume added to the stock Hardlex bezel insert.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone.

It's another affordable kind of day. 
Just a great value timepiece, nothing fancy but gets the job done.

The Seiko SNZG07J1 on NATO




































Best wishes to everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNK607


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Come on guys! Now i need a Seiko 5 thanks a lot for your enticing posts. No really... Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E_Fahlman (Jan 20, 2015)

mooncameras said:


> Come on guys! Now i need a Seiko 5 thanks a lot for your enticing posts. No really... Lol


I feel the same way... must stay out of the Sales Section haha


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi guys
I have a yobokies fff built based upon a seiko 5, pictured below.
The watch was working fine, but it was in a drawer for few months. Took it out today but it was not working. It seems that it doesn't wind up. Does any one have any idea why would the 7s26 movement act like this or suddenly die?
Thanks










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Hi guys
> I have a yobokies fff built based upon a seiko 5, pictured below.
> The watch was working fine, but it was in a drawer for few months. Took it out today but it was not working. It seems that it doesn't wind up. Does any one have any idea why would the 7s26 movement act like this or suddenly die?
> Thanks
> ...


Doesn't hand wind or rotor is not winding the spring? 7s26 doesn't hand wind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cpl said:


> Doesn't hand wind or rotor is not winding the spring? 7s26 doesn't hand wind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 7s26 has no hand winding capability, but it seems the rotor is not winding the spring. 
It is completely dead! Not sure what happened. I would really appreciate any advices

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> The 7s26 has no hand winding capability, but it seems the rotor is not winding the spring.
> It is completely dead! Not sure what happened. I would really appreciate any advices
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Sorry, no idea. Not really worth repairing. You can buy a new 7S26 for ~$30 and swap out the movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asylumxl (Feb 18, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> The 7s26 has no hand winding capability, but it seems the rotor is not winding the spring.
> It is completely dead! Not sure what happened. I would really appreciate any advices
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Is their a chance it has seized or something? Have you tried giving it a good flick from side to side?


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Seiko SNZG11


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

briburt said:


> Seiko SNZG11


That is 1/2 of the Seikos that I would like to have.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> That is 1/2 of the Seikos that I would like to have.


Great watch. Very solid and the blue is just the right shade. Sees a lot of wrist time. Recommended.

What's the other ½? Just curious


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

asylumxl said:


> Is their a chance it has seized or something? Have you tried giving it a good flick from side to side?


Thank you guys for your responses.
There was one advise on another thread to smack it hard as the wheel might be stuck.
This trick didn't work, so I had to open it up and poke the wheel with a tweezer and it ticked off normally. She is keeping time perfectly for 2 days.


cpl said:


> Sorry, no idea. Not really worth repairing. You can buy a new 7S26 for ~$30 and swap out the movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Here's a slightly modded SNZH. Dial swap and lume added to the stock Hardlex bezel insert.


That's awesome. How'd you get the bezel lumed?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Dunzdeck said:


> That's awesome. How'd you get the bezel lumed?


Thank you for the compliment.

A few years ago, another user- NeedAG- posted his lumed bezel. He gave me the information to do this.

The stock bezel is printed with black ink, then silver for the markings, and finally backed with white ink. Working carefully and patiently with Goof Off and Q-tips or an old T-shirt, it is possible to remove the white and (most of the) silver inks without pulling off the black. Progress can be checked against a monitor or tablet to see when light passes through the markings.

Both of us used the NoctiLumina G15F lume to back the markings. I also painted behind the lume with white acrylic paint.

After a few days for everything to cure, I glued the insert back in.


----------



## spongefactory (Feb 2, 2016)

My beater Seiko on a "Bond" Nato.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Just got this back today from the jewelers. The original Hardlex crystal had a deep scratch in it, so I had them install a domed sapphire. Changes the look of the watch and the photos don't do it justice.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> My second 5 arrived today. Now I want a blue one... it's a sickness! I like how these are lighter and thinner than my fleet of Monsters for a change of pace.


Where is the bracelet from?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

N.Caffrey said:


> Where is the bracelet from?


http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-automatic-men-watch-snk809-snk809k1-snk809k.htm


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

SNKK27.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

nachodaddy said:


> Just got this back today from the jewelers. The original Hardlex crystal had a deep scratch in it, so I had them install a domed sapphire. Changes the look of the watch and the photos don't do it justice.


Looks great. It's funny how much more expensive that makes it appear.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

MajorMantra said:


> Looks great. It's funny how much more expensive that makes it appear.


Thanks - I think it gives it just a little more class.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> Where is the bracelet from?


This one was bought with the bracelet, but there is at least one UK seller on eBay that has take-off ones inexpensively. I added a bracelet to the blue one I picked up after my post.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My vintage 5 so far my favorite Automatic.
Well maybe 2nd to my Field Hamilton. Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

^too bad that the dial isn't original. From India/Ebay?


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

LJ123 said:


> ^too bad that the dial isn't original. From India/Ebay?


I figured but I Am happy with it functions great keep very good time so far. The dial i guess is after market? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somery (Dec 18, 2012)

6119-8203


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

somery said:


> 6119-8203
> 
> View attachment 7640658


Wow! Looks great and amazing strap choice. Wear it in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

mooncameras said:


> The dial i guess is after market?


It's probably the original dial, repainted. Likely a 'Mumbai special'.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

From yesterday...


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

djk:
SNZF 45 Right?
I have the SNZF47 (Black Dial) Several times a month wearer.
Alright. So it hasn't got a 6R15 engine. The 7S36 does an acceptable job.

Luv Seiko 5's

X Traindriver


----------



## LAmarillas (May 22, 2015)

Today old school special seiko 5 with new strap, interesting that the day comes in 2 format: English and Roman number Monday is I, II TUESDAY and so, Sunday it's a red square. 



Enviado desde mi SM-A500M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Conorleezw (Apr 7, 2016)

SNKL07 on brown gator strap from SG!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

And an SNKL09.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My fff gilt mod









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sting9154 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

The blue really pops on this one on a sunny day, but otherwise the blue is a bit more subdued. Really like this watch, esp. with an aftermarket strap.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

briburt said:


> The blue really pops on this one on a sunny day, but otherwise the blue is a bit more subdued. Really like this watch, esp. with an aftermarket strap.


That's a very very beautiful blue indeed. Keep it under the light, whenever you can. Perhaps this watch should be your outdoor watch, that military look and that blue, makes me jealous. Wear in good health man.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Finally arrived today, Seiko SNZF11, aka White Sea Urchin, also aka Mini Sumo.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

BarisKiris said:


> Finally arrived today, Seiko SNZF11, aka White Sea Urchin, also aka Mini Sumo.


Wow I can see the resemblance ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert89 (Mar 17, 2012)

My first mechanical watch, got it a few days ago and loving it!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Desert89 said:


> My first mechanical watch, got it a few days ago and loving it!
> 
> View attachment 7760258


That's a sweet one. You have to be careful you are starting a real addiction issue that will hunt you for the rest of your days  
Wear it in good health buddy and post a lot of pics.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

And here are my latest fff mods. Love them both a lot!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

I liked the red one (around Christmas 2015) so much i got the beige one (last Friday







)


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

SBSS015


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Seiko Nautilus ouvahere


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

SNKK27, now seriously considering an SNKK65 as well


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Early 36th anniversary gift from my wonderful wife...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, I need to convince my wife that anniversaries require the buying of watches for me. It could end up expensive, she'll see right through and demand I buy her shoes in return though.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Damn, I need to convince my wife that anniversaries require the buying of watches for me. It could end up expensive, she'll see right through and demand I buy her shoes in return though.
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


Well, that's how it usually works. She got a piece of jewelry.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

SRP487K1

My first Seiko 5


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

xernanyo said:


> SRP487K1
> 
> My first Seiko 5
> 
> View attachment 7871074


Need your opinion/suggestion if I should keep the original SS strap or get a NATO strap... cannot decide :roll:


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

sting9154 said:


> View attachment 7711642


What model # is this?


----------



## ray_f (Jun 7, 2013)

my first Seiko 5


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

"5" face.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

xernanyo said:


> Need your opinion/suggestion if I should keep the original SS strap or get a NATO strap... cannot decide :roll:


Update:

changed to black nylon strap... looks much nicer :-d


----------



## Chris26p (Sep 13, 2014)

Seiko FFF on my 50th birthday


----------



## widgydidge (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's mine! My Sea Urchin, or mini sumo, or whatever you want to call it lol.

Will 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phreeze2k1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice watch!


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Just arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

Vintage gold plated 7009-3110:


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Have ordered a SNKE63 which will look like this stock photo:


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 7943938
> 
> 
> Have ordered a SNKE63 which will look like this stock photo:
> View attachment 7943954


What bracelet do you have on the SNK803 (beige watch)? I've been thinking about getting one for mine


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

rpaar63 said:


> What bracelet do you have on the SNK803 (beige watch)? I've been thinking about getting one for mine


It's actually the stock Seiko bracelet off the SNK809K. I already had it perfectly adjusted on that watch so I just swapped it over to the SNK803.


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

usclassic said:


> It's actually the stock Seiko bracelet off the SNK809K. I already had it perfectly adjusted on that watch so I just swapped it over to the SNK803.


Dou you know how long it was before adjusting it? I have an 8 inch wrist, the original cloth band was on the second to last hole.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

rpaar63 said:


> Dou you know how long it was before adjusting it? I have an 8 inch wrist, the original cloth band was on the second to last hole.


I think you will be alright. I took out one link and have the micro clasp adjusted all the way tighter. My wrist is about 7.5 and the link about .5 so that puts it about 8 with some available loosening of another .25


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

SRP273, my first Seiko 5. Took 15 long days to get here from Japan. Also my first NATO style strap. The band is taking some getting used to, but so far the watch is +2 over 24 hours which is awesome. The handwinding feels nicer than both of my 2824-2 watches. Only nitpic is that the day wheel matches the dial, but the date wheel is white, but I can live with it!


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking for a Seiko 5 that is 40mm or bigger and had hacking. Dies it exists?


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

savagespawn said:


> Looking for a Seiko 5 that is 40mm or bigger and had hacking. Dies it exists?


You need Seiko 5 Finder - SEIKO 5 Finder - Searchable Seiko 5 Catalog


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

savagespawn said:


> Looking for a Seiko 5 that is 40mm or bigger and had hacking. Dies it exists?


SRP563 - 44mm |>


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

after browsing this thread. I had to own a seiko 5.


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## DougG (May 4, 2015)

Posted a shot of my SRP551K1 in today's WRUW thread, but here's another shot from a few weeks ago. Automatic / hand-winding / hacking. Love it.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Show Off your Seiko 5, SRP279, 40mm. Loving it on rubber straps. Exact fit on my 6.5 wrists.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Here is my Seiko SNKE63 running about 7 seconds slow per day. It has spent the most time on my wrist.























My Review here.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Two of these arrived today. I'm getting a bit of a Seiko 5 collection going. 







Clockwise from the left we have a SNK381. Then a SNXM19 with the hands and dial of a SNK809, followed by a SNKN25 and the hands and dial of a SNK621 on a SNK809. 
These are all fun but the SNKN25 is so perfectly utilitarian, it's hard not to love it.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

My "Seiko Explorer" SNKE63 on a swiss army band. Running +4s/day. IMO A great looking dial.


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Apologies for non Seiko 5


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

SNKL03 as a base and dial & hands from (Watches by) Nick.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My favourite Seiko 5.









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

spirit.varun said:


> Apologies for non Seiko 5


Apologies accepted 
;-)


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNK 607


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

On an aftermarket bracelet (from amazon).

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## phreeze2k1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko 5 ftw!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRP279


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I was directed here by one of the members on the deal thread: here is a copy of my post, and I would appreciate if someone can shed more light on this model:



Sabadabadoo said:


> I wanted to share my joy with the forum, I found my first love from high school: the first watch I ever bought was an automatic Seiko 5 that I saved for and bought new in 1978 in blue,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I was directed here by one of the members on the deal thread: here is a copy of my post, and I would appreciate if someone can shed more light on this model:
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never seen a Seiko 5 with what look like Phillips head screws in the bezel. I certainly don't have anything like that cataloged on the Seiko 5 Finder website.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

shellerik said:


> I have never seen a Seiko 5 with what look like Phillips head screws in the bezel. I certainly don't have anything like that cataloged on the Seiko 5 Finder website.


Thank you for the input, yes I searched long and hard on multiple forums and catalogs trying to find this exact model with no luck.

I'm thinking that it was a regional offer targeted for a specific market ( I grew up in the Mediterranean region, where I purchased my original watch)







these two photos are from the seller's listing.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I remembered I had mistakenly purchased a blasted finish Hadley-Roma butterfly deployant clasp thinking it was a typical brushed steel finish. I never returned it so I put it on my Seiko 5 SNK809. It is a little counter-intuitive with the factory strap but it color matches well.


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Seiko 5 SNZG17 today. Probably the best military style Seiko, with ion plated case/bracelet and luminous markers/numbers.



















The 7s36 movement is displayed through a glass case back, which is always nice to see in a mechanical watch.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sea urchin in the house









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

ic3burn said:


> Sea urchin in the house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best values in the watch world. Amazing.


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

This SNKL55 has quickly become my favorite watch









(showing off my latte art as well :-d)

I have a 20mm leather band on it, notched to fit the 18mm lugs. I actually quite like this look and the proportions it yields...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

waterdude said:


>


This one looks great! Is it 42mm?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> This one looks great! Is it 42mm?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


It's 45, and has a large dial. Visually it's big, but because the L2L is relatively short it doesn't wear like it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

waterdude said:


> It's 45, and has a large dial. Visually it's big, but because the L2L is relatively short it doesn't wear like it.


Looks amazing! Wear it in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The fff gilt mod for the day!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

ericcomposer72 said:


> This SNKL55 has quickly become my favorite watch
> 
> View attachment 8174058
> 
> ...


Looks amazing mate! What's the case diameter btw? Plan to get the white dial version.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

Bought this one while on my travels in Asia


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

ic3burn said:


> Sea urchin in the house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love it. I bought it as a gift to my father-in-law and after trying it I almost bought one for myself, but I ultimately found it too big for my 6" wrist :-(


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Panzer971 said:


> I absolutely love it. I bought it as a gift to my father-in-law and after trying it I almost bought one for myself, but I ultimately found it too big for my 6" wrist :-(


Hmm infact my wrist size is around 6.5" it sits nively on my wrist, i think 6" should not be a problem mate.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

ic3burn said:


> Hmm infact my wrist size is around 6.5" it sits nively on my wrist, i think 6" should not be a problem mate.
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


My wrist is quite round so despite being 6" it is not very wide, and the watch being 50 mm long the lugs were almost protruding on each side. Didn't look right :-/ 
Mu father-in law is super happy with his watch though, as he has larger wrists. He even got several compliments about his watch at his office :-D


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*SEIKO 5, SNZJ-15.

*








*Nice weekend to all, friends!!!*:-!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A seiko 5 with Dagaz cathedral hands.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Today on a tan leather strap









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bulls23 (May 15, 2016)




----------



## lesterbelen (May 21, 2016)

Just new to this forum so can't post any pics yet. Got a Seiko SNZH53 and I love it! Lots of beautiful Seiko 5's here and it's making me want to get another one soon! Love seeing all the Seiko 5 here, keep posting guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruby8six (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> Today on a tan leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! What model is that?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Looks great! What model is that?


Thanks! This is the SNK647 but I've replaced the stock hands with DAGAZ cathedral hands. I love the case and the dial, but I hated the original hand!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ic3burn said:


> Looks amazing mate! What's the case diameter btw? Plan to get the white dial version.
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


If that's the same as mine, I believe it's 37mm.










Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Great Thread! I have been spending over one hour to go through all nice photos here! b-)

These are my two Seiko 5's I used to have. Now I need to purchase some again!

The one with silver dial is SNKK65. Yet I forget the model number of the black dial. I bought them brand new in Hong Kong for around US$50 each.


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

The one with the black dial looks like the SNKL23


----------



## lesterbelen (May 21, 2016)

Those are two beautiful dress watches!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a couple of them but this one is my favorite.

















and one of the others


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

ic3burn said:


> Looks amazing mate! What's the case diameter btw? Plan to get the white dial version.
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


I think the case is closer to 36.5, actually...

My wrist isn't very big (6.5"), so it works for me, but it's probably the smallest watch I'd ever wear.

The white one looks beautiful!


----------



## lesterbelen (May 21, 2016)

That Nato sure looks soft and supple. Looks good on your watch!


----------



## lesterbelen (May 21, 2016)

Should've replied with a quote from the post I was replying to. My apologies!


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

Front


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

Back


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

MOvement


----------



## lesterbelen (May 21, 2016)

That's a very handsome watch!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SRP283J1


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

SNX123 with Dagaz hands and a black daydate wheel. Solid bracelet also.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is my Seiko 5 from 1978.


----------



## lesterbelen (May 21, 2016)

Nice! I have the blue version of that. Now I really want that one as well.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SNKE63 One of my favorite Seiko 5's


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My new purchases arrived! I bought three new Seiko 5's !









I also bought some leather straps.









Very excited! I am going to change the straps now.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I put leather straps on these two Seiko 5's.
For SNX111, you need to have 19mm straps.
For SNK381, 18mm.

















Yet for SNK793, I do love the original bracelet.


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

I have my first TV dial watch on the way. It's not as clean as yours but I'm still excited.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I eventually put leather straps on SNK793. What do you think? Which one looks better? The original bracelet or the brown leather straps? :roll:









On my wrist ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I finally decided going back to bracelet. :-d


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Testing the lum. 
Comparatively speaking, SNK793 is not as bright as the other two.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

The venerable Seiko SNZG13 and the some what unpopular (in these parts anyway) SNZG45


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Rosenbloom said:


> I eventually put leather straps on SNK793. What do you think? Which one looks better? The original bracelet or the brown leather straps? :roll:
> 
> View attachment 8283482
> 
> ...


I think they look nice, but would look even better reversed!


----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> I think they look nice, but would look even better reversed!


The SNX111 is the best looking IMO.in fact you should check out the SNX121 or SNX 123. Never did like the look of Seiko 5s with the crown in the 4 o'clock position. The crown in that position is sort of hidden or recessed and that makes the watch look kinda odd. Most of the Seiko 5s with smaller diameters and with the crown in the 4 o'clock position looks weird or ugly to me. But that's my opinion only. Good acquisition though. Enjoy them.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## lesterbelen (May 21, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> My new purchases arrived! I bought three new Seiko 5's !
> 
> View attachment 8282498
> 
> ...


What a nice collection! I want all of them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

My first and only (so far) Seiko 5, SRP781


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 with cathedral hands today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

It pains me to say this but this is battling to replace my skx...... and winning


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I put another brown leather strap on my SNK783. It looks far better than the previous one at #1593. 

















My three Seiko 5's (Oh... Shall I buy more? :-d )


----------



## lesterbelen (May 21, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> I put another brown leather strap on my SNK783. It looks far better than the previous one at #1593.
> 
> View attachment 8309498
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely buy more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

shellerik said:


> I have never seen a Seiko 5 with what look like Phillips head screws in the bezel. I certainly don't have anything like that cataloged on the Seiko 5 Finder website.


It arrived, and looks great on original bracelet :








And on a shark band:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My watch corner. ;-)


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> My three Seiko 5's (Oh... Shall I buy more? :-d )


I think you already know the answer to that question.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

TSheaZ28 said:


> My first post with my new Seiko 5 SNX121K!


I doubt it will be your last. What a beauty. I'm still not sure which to get - SNX 121 or the the 123 (black dial). Both look awesome and value for money. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Operabuff (Jan 9, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> My watch corner. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8338698


May I ask if the Daccord is the ff or non-ff model?

Nice watches also...


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Operabuff said:


> May I ask if the Daccord is the ff or non-ff model?
> 
> Nice watches also...


It's Daccord-ff. I also have Classic-ff. ;-)


----------



## lesterbelen (May 21, 2016)

Just got in the mail today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Picked up a couple of franken5s, I like the dial on the first one but it's so crooked it's hilarious.








The second one is straighter, but has an awfully beat up bracelet that needs replacing.








it will have some nice lume though once I get it into the sun, this is from about 15 minutes of ambient LED light


----------



## warriorsociologist (Jan 9, 2010)

SNZH57 -- my only Seiko 5...
Pardon the dust. b-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

SNK381 with new leather strap. b-)


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not sure if GuessWho or I got there first, but I forgot to post this after receiving it a week ago.









SRP781K1 LE.

I LOVE this watch. The colors are perfect.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Poor man's GS









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

1 & 2: I believe this is a JO4039. It was my dad's watch which he bought in 1972.
3: SSA067K1
4: SRP481K1
5: SRP659J1


----------



## BWSD (Jun 19, 2016)

Fling home, on a 737-800, wearing my Seiko 5 altar blue diver, 2 years since I received it as a birthday present I requested.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I have kept changing the straps for my snk793 these days. Straps with lug width of 18mm normally come with buckle width of 16mm. In my eyes the straps are too slim for a man. No good. :-(

I then tried some 19mm straps, with the buckle width of 18mm. It is not difficult to put the 19mm strap on the snk793. I must say the result is excellent! The watch now looks FAR better! :-!

I am going to throw away all my 18mm straps. From now on I shall only use 19mm straps on my Seiko 5's. b-)

Below is my snk793 with 19mm straps. For comparison, I put 18mm straps next to it.


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

Wizkid said:


> MOvement


WHAT IS THIS wow


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I finally settled down with these straps on my Seiko 5's. ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

SNX111


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Loving the vintage 5's. Here's mine. SNK803 on a pilot style strap, Inspired by some things I saw on the forum.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing Seiko Sea Urchin at Jakarta seaside restaurant.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## the belafonte (Nov 4, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> I put another brown leather strap on my SNK783. It looks far better than the previous one at #1593.
> 
> View attachment 8309498
> 
> ...


Are you just using a bright lamp for the photos? I was wondering if you had photos showing how blue it actually is out in regular daylight?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

the belafonte said:


> Are you just using a bright lamp for the photos? I was wondering if you had photos showing how blue it actually is out in regular daylight?


Yup. I took the photos under my desk lamp.

I just took two more in regular daylight. It depends on the angle you are looking at the watch. Under daylight, for most of the time, the dial is in dark blue. But it sparkles occasionally. ;-)


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

Wizkid said:


> Front


What model is this?


----------



## the belafonte (Nov 4, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> Yup. I took the photos under my desk lamp.
> 
> I just took two more in regular daylight. It depends on the angle you are looking at the watch. Under daylight, for most of the time, the dial is in dark blue. But it sparkles occasionally. ;-)
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to take more photos. The blue is truly stunning.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

pauper said:


> What model is this?



I think it is SNKK65.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Srp279 on BC rubber.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

My vintage Seiko 5, manufactured in ~1985:


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

SNK 809 Flieger.. this watch keeps excellent time, I'm really impressed by it 😀










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

I found this old fogey on ebay. It's not perfect and the hands probably aren't original but I couldn't resist it as my first TV-dial.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

This is a lovely old piece and I can fully relate to your enthusiasm. It will shine on your wrist if it receives some loving care.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Russ82 (Jul 2, 2016)

Here is my latest a 1971 :grin:


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm going to send it in to Jack at International Watch Works to restore it this month hopefully. Will update this thread when I get it back.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

My latest baby SNK803 on a really beautiful wornandwound model 2 horween premium olive strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

mrchan said:


> My latest baby SNK803 on a really beautiful wornandwound model 2 horween premium olive strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like their new strap? I had the older model (non-premium), and found it to be way too thin. After a few months of wear, the leather stretched to the point where I needed to use the next hole.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

futurepx said:


> How do you like their new strap? I had the older model (non-premium), and found it to be way too thin. After a few months of wear, the leather stretched to the point where I needed to use the next hole.


I didn't like the older one that wasn't lined and was unfinished in the inside. This one is actually really really nice and feels sturdier rather than the thinner unfinished other version that you bought. 
I'm actually gonna get another two in different colours because I really really like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

mrchan said:


> I didn't like the older one that wasn't lined and was unfinished in the inside. This one is actually really really nice and feels sturdier rather than the thinner unfinished other version that you bought.
> I'm actually gonna get another two in different colours because I really really like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you had the same impression of their older model 2 strap as me. Good to hear that they improved it on this new one though, I'll have to check it out soon, thanks!


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

Sent from Inner Space


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## OPChagall (Apr 20, 2016)

I've been on the fence for months on getting my first automatic. And then Amazon has a $40 sale for the SNK809 last week. And so here it is on my wrist with a Strapsco. I didn't fully realize that it is polished underneath the case, and I like that touch. Understated but packs a punch without the currently en vogue larger size.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Been slacking with my posts on this thread...

something modded:


something stock (for now):


and a work in progress:


----------



## OPChagall (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice - I didn't even know they put out a red SNK.



rpaar63 said:


> I liked the red one (around Christmas 2015) so much i got the beige one (last Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

OPChagall said:


> Nice - I didn't even know they put out a red SNK.


It's available on Amazon, at $89.99 it's a bit expensive compared to the other colors. But i really like it, especially since i got it on sale for $30.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNKK25 on one piece nylon.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one started its life as a seiko 5!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

My Only Two Seiko 5's


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

I wasn't feeling the Hirsch strap on my SNK809, it was a little too thin. This leather NATO from Cheapestnatostraps seems more appropriate...


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

A few of my recent creations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I only have one, that I got from Frank (BNR) a couple weeks ago, although its modded, I can see that the base watch is pretty high quality. Its my first "5", but 3rd overall Seiko. I really like it. Before I got it , I was Leary about 5's, but this has changed my mind.

















Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## phreeze2k1 (Oct 28, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8859010


Looks great!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My Seiko SRP279 on BC straps.


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sent from tin cans connected by waxed string pulled real tight...


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

Waiting a black leather strap.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I give you...









The SNK80x twins, de-twinified.









Half way through.









+Dremmel (B&D Wizard)
+$17 department store strap - I bent the bejesus out of it before putting it on, think that helpped.
+$2 Chinese deployant









= awesome ?!?!


----------



## ankitblanket (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello! Long time WUS lurker. Got my Seiko5 fixed up yesterday so I thought Id finally join the discussion. 
Enjoying the baby back on the wrist


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ankitblanket said:


> Hello! Long time WUS lurker. Got my Seiko5 fixed up yesterday so I thought Id finally join the discussion.
> Enjoying the baby back on the wrist


Nice watch. Welcome to Watchuseek!


----------



## ankitblanket (Aug 11, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> Nice watch. Welcome to Watchuseek!


Thank you.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

MY LATEST INBOUND.... SRP731


----------



## nowimnothing (May 30, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Really appreciate this affordable as I take a short stroll along the creek.


















Have a wonderful Friday and a fun weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## sixstrings (Aug 11, 2016)

I've avoided them because I prefer 200m water resistance now. But, there are sure some nice pieces here. Time to rethink?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowimnothing (May 30, 2016)

sixstrings said:


> I've avoided them because I prefer 200m water resistance now. But, there are sure some nice pieces here. Time to rethink?


When's the last time you dove to 200 meters? Mine makes it to the bottom of the pool just fine.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

sixstrings said:


> I've avoided them because I prefer 200m water resistance now. But, there are sure some nice pieces here. Time to rethink?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm grateful my kitchen sink is not 200m. That would be a hell of a dish washing task if it is. My day to day life does not require a 200m watch. 100m WR is more than plenty for me in my experience, never had an issue with it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Playing with the Lume!!!

 ]Wolfsatz[/url], on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

SRP 279


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Really appreciate this affordable as I take a short stroll along the creek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ughhh, this lume shot got me hooked big time. Thanks  What is the model number, pls?

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

I know this is not a seiko 5 but look at my baby!!!!!








Seiko PADI SRPA21K1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Zsolto said:


> Ughhh, this lume shot got me hooked big time. Thanks  What is the model number, pls?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


SNZG07, I think.


----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> My Seiko SRP279 on BC straps.
> 
> View attachment 8932962
> View attachment 8933018
> View attachment 8933058


Beauty))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Indeed it is, thank you. And its blue sister is SNZG09. What a versatile model. I have just realized that this is the "big military" version with a 42 mm bezel. Cool!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Ughhh, this lume shot got me hooked big time. Thanks  What is the model number, pls?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


_

It's the SNZG07J1. Made in Japan, paid $104 shipped. I bought mine from Skywatches.

It's a nice Seiko 5 IMHO.
















































































b-)​_


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey BevoWatch, thanks for the info and an extra special big thanks for the amazing photos. I hold you responsible for my next horological sin  Greetings from Hungary!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Hey Bevowatch, thanks for the info and an extra special big thanks for the amazing photos. I hold you responsible for my next horological sin  Greetings from Hungary!
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


_I hope you like it as much as I do. It's versatile enough IMO. It even looks good with a nato strap.


























b-)​_


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Dat lume, woow... 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

One more from yesterday


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

These Seiko 5's are just amazing. They are so different but each one of them oozes quality.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## seiko4ever (Jul 17, 2016)

Here's my current favorite: A SNKE63 with Planet Ocean hands.


----------



## seiko4ever (Jul 17, 2016)

sorry it's a SNKE51


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

seiko4ever said:


> Here's my current favorite: A SNKE63 with Planet Ocean hands.
> View attachment 9093178


Very nice!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Latest arrival: Seiko SRP159J1


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Poor man GS today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

For many of us, a screw down crown (200m) are required for any sort of submersion in water. Had too many issues in the past with fogging up and minor leaks. The depth rating isn't meant to be taken literally.



nowimnothing said:


> When's the last time you dove to 200 meters? Mine makes it to the bottom of the pool just fine.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I always thought the screw down crown had nothing to do with sealing out water. It just keeps it from popping out by accident. At least I read that somewhere on these forums 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> I always thought the screw down crown had nothing to do with sealing out water. It just keeps it from popping out by accident. At least I read that somewhere on these forums
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that is a side benefit but it is part of the water resistance rating as well.


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

My SNK 809 Flieger..


















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## arunk6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Friends,
I am from India and looking for SEIKO 5 Sports SRP421 J1 (or) SRP423 J1. I love this model and unable to source it from nowhere. Can someone in this forum help me to get one of this Gems please?
Thanks,
Arun.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

arunk6 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am from India and looking for SEIKO 5 Sports SRP421 J1 (or) SRP423 J1. I love this model and unable to source it from nowhere. Can someone in this forum help me to get one of this Gems please?
> Thanks,
> Arun.


Hi Arun
On the sales section there is a place called WTB "want to buy" under private sellers.
Post your request there and probably you will get larger audience. 
Good luck

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

My SNX 123. Its now my daily driver.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Newly added to the fleet! Thinking of changing up the bezel insert. Any suggestions?


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

One of my favourites - the Seiko SNKK25.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

this has given me inspiration !! i have an old Seiko5 at home - similar to yours with a blue dial
about 10 years old, not sure what model it is though - may try to clean it up and change the strap



Rosenbloom said:


> Yup. I took the photos under my desk lamp.
> 
> I just took two more in regular daylight. It depends on the angle you are looking at the watch. Under daylight, for most of the time, the dial is in dark blue. But it sparkles occasionally. ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

First seiko 5 i have ever bought, wanted to know what the fuzz was about.
I absolutely love it!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Exer said:


> View attachment 9242962
> View attachment 9242970
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats... wear it in good health
Very soon you will be hit hard by the seiko bug. I'm in rehab for the past few years trying to recover ?

And here is my favorite one.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally got a *SEIKO*_ 5_...










It is the ubiquitous SNK803.



















Couldn't pass it up for $42. I like the smaller size (37mm) and it's been really accurate over the five days that I've had it (+5 seconds).

However, I can't believe that I don't own one single 18mm band/strap. I just kinda assumed I would (it's a big-ass box of straps). Grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Congrats... wear it in good health
> Very soon you will be hit hard by the seiko bug. I'm in rehab for the past few years trying to recover 
> 
> And here is my favorite one.
> ...


Is there a vaccine against it?

20160903_135114 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

My work watch. Seiko 5 with yobokies dial and modded second hand. I regret snipping it flush. Should have nixed the weight and left a "tail". Otherwise love the less busy dual


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is there a vaccine against it?
> 
> 20160903_135114 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Haven't heard of any!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Urchin on its bracelet 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My one and only Seiko 5 but on the prowl for 1 more.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Please I must know where this dial came from. This is gorgeous!

Edit - Forgot about Seiko Finder. This is the SNK647 with beautiful cathedral hands. Love it.



the_watchier said:


> Haven't heard of any!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dsmcastro (Nov 26, 2013)

Yep... The Seiko 5 bug is real...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Please I must know where this dial came from. This is gorgeous!
> 
> Edit - Forgot about Seiko Finder. This is the SNK647 with beautiful cathedral hands. Love it.


Thanks. You got it right. Cathedral hands from dagaz

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Polished the ol' SNK809 and swapped in a purple AR domed sapphire. Classes up the place a little.

Before








After


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> Polished the ol' SNK809 and swapped in a purple AR domed sapphire. Classes up the place a little.


Where did you come by the sapphire?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Crystaltimes on eBay. Took about 2 1/2 weeks to show up from Hong Kong, well worth it though. The AR is beautiful in person, double dome is very slight.



watchcrank said:


> Where did you come by the sapphire?


----------



## MrCrystal (Dec 10, 2015)

Parsedout said:


> Crystaltimes on eBay. Took about 2 1/2 weeks to show up from Hong Kong, well worth it though. The AR is beautiful in person, double dome is very slight.


For the SNK809 and variants I do standard flat and low DD sapphires.
The DD sells 10 to 1 over the flat - just enough of a dome to take away the dead flat look.
I tried higher domes during development but settled on a low DD with no optical distortion.
Multiple AR choices yellow, green, purple, blue and no AR.
Alex aka Mr. Crystal crystaltimes.net


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Seiko 5 right at home at the office

20160907_144700 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

MrCrystal said:


> For the SNK809 and variants I do standard flat and low DD sapphires.
> The DD sells 10 to 1 over the flat - just enough of a dome to take away the dead flat look.
> I tried higher domes during development but settled on a low DD with no optical distortion.
> Multiple AR choices yellow, green, purple, blue and no AR.
> Alex aka Mr. Crystal crystaltimes.net


Good to hear from you, I love it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> Crystaltimes on eBay. Took about 2 1/2 weeks to show up from Hong Kong, well worth it though. The AR is beautiful in person, double dome is very slight.


Realized I'd hit the like button but had forgotten to say "thank you." My belated thanks!



MrCrystal said:


> For the SNK809 and variants I do standard flat and low DD sapphires.
> The DD sells 10 to 1 over the flat - just enough of a dome to take away the dead flat look.
> I tried higher domes during development but settled on a low DD with no optical distortion.
> Multiple AR choices yellow, green, purple, blue and no AR.
> Alex aka Mr. Crystal crystaltimes.net


Thanks to Parsedout, I now have quite a few of your products bookmarked on Ebay, waiting on me to decide which watches I'm going to mod.


----------



## arunk6 (Feb 14, 2012)

My SEIKO 5 SPORTS SRP605 J1. Lovely!:-! Nice Looking Monster!


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Yard work with the new mod I received yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm confused by some of these watches: I thought one of the "5" was the 4:00 STEM. Several of the posted watches have a conventional 3:00 stem. Wouldn't that make it a Seiko 4?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 with Cathedral hands!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## nowimnothing (May 30, 2016)




----------



## White95 (Jun 21, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> I'm confused by some of these watches: I thought one of the "5" was the 4:00 STEM. Several of the posted watches have a conventional 3:00 stem. Wouldn't that make it a Seiko 4?


Copied from Review: Seiko 5 Sport SNZG13 - worn&wound


Automatic mechanical movement
Day/Date display
Water resistance (varies across line)
Diaflex mainspring (commonly referred to as "unbreakable")
Diashock shock resistant design


----------



## White95 (Jun 21, 2013)

Double tap. oops.


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

809 on HR Oil.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SNZG13 on an aftermarket affordable ($11) bracelet that, to me, is better than the stock one.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

White95 said:


> Copied from Review: Seiko 5 Sport SNZG13 - worn&wound
> 
> 
> Automatic mechanical movement
> ...


That's not very accurate.
On seikowatches.com they listed the meaning of "5" as follow:
- Automatic Winding
- Day/Date
- Water Resistance
- Ressessed crown at 4
- Durable case and Bracelet.

Seiko 5 was released more than 50 years ago.
According to this description if the crown is at 3 then it is not a true Seiko5 ?

I have this detailed in one of my very early posts on my blog

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## White95 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hmm. You appear to be correct, lol.


----------



## nowimnothing (May 30, 2016)

Taking more and more photos of this watch. Decided to throw some challenges at myself, having fun with it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Again 😁









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Again ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this, what's the model number and size?

Sent from my X5max_PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fwgx said:


> I like this, what's the model number and size?
> 
> Sent from my X5max_PRO using Tapatalk


This is SNK647 with dagaz Cathedral hands.
It measures 36mm

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Newbie, first post. My first automatic watch, a brand new Seiko SNKL41J. Love it!

Keeping great time so far, within 3 seconds per day.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Vamospues said:


> Newbie, first post. My first automatic watch, a brand new Seiko SNKL41J. Love it!
> 
> Keeping great time so far, within 3 seconds per day.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS, Vamospues. A lovely piece to start a collection of automatic watches with 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you  Yes, it seems likely this will be the first of several ...


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

very similar, different color and crown possition tho. SNKM47


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP783 Mt. Fuji LE


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZF25


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> SNZF25


Wow! I haven't seen this before. Looks amazing

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL09 - my first Seiko 5:



Hated the rattly bracelet so I swiftly stuck it on the first spare strap to hand, a leather NATO:


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> SNKL09 - my first Seiko 5:
> 
> 
> 
> Hated the rattly bracelet so I swiftly stuck it on the first spare strap to hand, a leather NATO:


hose are nice.. I look at them every day on ebay.. can you post side-look how tall are they? Did you try water resistency? Post some lume photo please 

Thaks a lot, enjoy it!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*5

*


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Keithcozz said:


> *5
> 
> *


I have that same watch but I replaced the canvas strap with a bracelet. I don't see how people can wear canvas straps---they must be a lot less sloppy than I am when they wash their hands. My wrist would be soggy for an hour if I wore that strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP783 Mt. Fuji


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP607


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

vikinho said:


> hose are nice.. I look at them every day on ebay.. can you post side-look how tall are they? Did you try water resistency? Post some lume photo please
> 
> Thaks a lot, enjoy it!


The case has nicely curved lugs and a slim profile. I believe it's 12mm.
I can't do a lume shot at the moment but I can tell you the lume is pretty good, on a par with my SKX for brightness but not as long lasting.
Side view:


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

Sminkypinky said:


> The case has nicely curved lugs and a slim profile. I believe it's 12mm.
> I can't do a lume shot at the moment but I can tell you the lume is pretty good, on a par with my SKX for brightness but not as long lasting.
> Side view:


Thanks! Does it last (without using any artificial light) at least half of night?


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

My Seiko 5 @Malaysia










Sent from my LG-F200L using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

vikinho said:


> Thanks! Does it last (without using any artificial light) at least half of night?


No. Only lasted a couple of hours.
But it was good while it lasted.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I used to poo-poo them but I've taken the plunge...& I'm jolly glad I did.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Just put a single high dome sapphire from ajuicet on my snkl07. Love it.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Parsedout said:


> Just put a single high dome sapphire from ajuicet on my snkl07. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 9454490
> 
> ...


I'd like to do this on an old Seiko 5 
Is it hard to replace the crystal

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

mr mash said:


> I'd like to do this on an old Seiko 5
> Is it hard to replace the crystal
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


I just used the Harbor Frieght case press and it was simple. Hardest part is keeping it level and taking your time. Also keeping the finger prints and dust out of the case takes some finesse.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wearing the SNKL09 again today:


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea urchin today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SNK607 with green gingham.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Sea urchin today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a BRZ or Gt-86 (or FR-s) you're driving? Post more pics plz!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Impulse said:


> Is that a BRZ or Gt-86 (or FR-s) you're driving? Post more pics plz!


That's an frs!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> That's an frs!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Nicely done! And excellent Seiko 5 as well!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Smart mans date just


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Sminkypinky said:


>


Great collection! So much variation in these 5s!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still only have one Seiko 5 and I still appreciate it. I had it on briefly the other day with a soft suede strap....


























b-)​_


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

One of the best value in watches in my opinion!

On a Colareb.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Face4 said:


> One of the best value in watches in my opinion!
> 
> On a Colareb.


Love colareb. I have a blue one 
Probably most comfortable strap I have

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Playing around with "artistic" techniques.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP783 Mt. Fuji LE


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This sinn mod today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bullets Hurt (Sep 20, 2016)

Just chilling in this tropical weather with my modded Seiko 5.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Added some hands, classes up the place a bit.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Parsedout said:


> Added some hands, classes up the place a bit.
> 
> View attachment 9605338


And I'm sure adding hands adds a lot of utility, too. Instead of just day and date, it's now day, date AND time!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> And I'm sure adding hands adds a lot of utility, too. Instead of just day and date, it's now day, date AND time!


Ba Dum Tsss, who doesn't love a dad joke.


----------



## Foongtastic (Oct 12, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Yep. Bought the second watch on eBay with some credit I had, swapped the cases, and sold the other one, an SNKE75, which actually turned out quite nice as well.


I'm really in love with how the thinner lugs look like on your mod. I would like to replace the case on my SNKL41 as well, and am currently looking at the SNKL23 case. How did you know the case would fit when you bought it? Also, did you manage to fetch a decent price for the other modded piece?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This SKZ211 is really growing on me.

(Picture copied from an old thread from a former member, Mr. Kool)


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Foongtastic said:


> I'm really in love with how the thinner lugs look like on your mod. I would like to replace the case on my SNKL41 as well, and am currently looking at the SNKL23 case. How did you know the case would fit when you bought it? Also, did you manage to fetch a decent price for the other modded piece?


Hey,

Any seiko 5 that utilizes the same movement and doesn't have an additional chapter ring should fit. But I checked with the WIS here in a separate thread and got confirmation.

I sold the other watch for what my wife paid for the original SNKL41, which was $50 at the time. I was happy with that at the time.

If you do end up doing the swap, I might be interested in the SNKL41 case, I've been thinking recently about switching back to the original case.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

A lemon? ;-)


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Seiko 5 Mt. Fuji.


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Seiko SSA067


----------



## jamessg (May 5, 2015)

My only silver dial watch. A 3:00 crown SNKM41









Have a pleasant Monday.


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's a rather serious and classy SARZ005. Kind of a funky seconds hand, with a nicely detailed chapter ring that sets off the dial and gives very good depth to the watch. The stock bracelet is fine for this level, but the silicone Flucco with silver stitching is much better; it helps keep the bling factor under control! Solid 4r36 movement and good accuracy.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Ordered and received my first new Seiko 5 yesterday, the fantastic SNK807.

I love the nylon strap, but I generally prefer leather, and I wanted to dress it up a bit. I ordered two straps yesterday, and they came in this afternoon. Now I can't decided what I like better;

Burgundy "crocodile" on deployment:















Or the more tan/saddle strap that I swapped the Seiko tang and buckle on to:















What say you?


----------



## unlewser (Oct 28, 2015)

that band looks great. really changes the watch.


----------



## alwiap (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice pics matlobi, that burgundy crocodile band looks awesome with the black dial, I was already thinking of my next Seiko 5 and want to do the same thing. Could you PM or post a link to where you got the band please?

Long time lurker, first post here, this thread is great and full of so many ideas (One has to get a Seiko 5 after reading a few pages!). I also recently got the Seiko SNK803 but in beige, with two NATO straps. Looking to get a leather NATO and the black dial SNK803 when I can.


----------



## alwiap (Oct 13, 2016)

and my pics are upside down. haha its my first post have patience


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

alwiap said:


> Nice pics matlobi, that burgundy crocodile band looks awesome with the black dial, I was already thinking of my next Seiko 5 and want to do the same thing. Could you PM or post a link to where you got the band please?


Certainly. I purchased it from Amazon: https://amzn.com/B00CCWUXFG

Thanks for the kind comments. I have the SNK807, so it's the dark blue face, but in certain light (and a lot of pics) it looks black.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Not complitely original:


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

screencast


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Seiko SNX 113: looks almost black in daylight, but this shot reveals the dark blue.


----------



## dixonge (Oct 17, 2016)

SNGZ11 !


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## alwiap (Oct 13, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Certainly. I purchased it from Amazon: https://amzn.com/B00CCWUXFG
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments. I have the SNK807, so it's the dark blue face, but in certain light (and a lot of pics) it looks black.


cool, yeah that watch looks black in some of the pictures, now I don't know if I want that one or the black SNK809. Maybe both


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Some updated pics.

(SNKM77)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## PraneethRS (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey guys,

New WUS member. Here's a picture of both my Seiko 5's. The first is a 7S26-01V0 and the second is a SNZH53.

















Side note: I do enjoy photography as well. 

Regards,
PraneethRS


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

My oh my that SNZH53 on that strap... amazing! And cool photos, too! 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

PraneethRS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New WUS member. Here's a picture of both my Seiko 5's. The first is a 7S26-01V0 and the second is a SNZH53.
> 
> ...


Outstanding pics, we could use more of that around here. Welcome! Fine first post, keep it up.:-!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

SNK809. Newish strap.


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

watchobs said:


> Group pict of a few I have in the 5 line


Perhaps the best bang for the buck auto out there, or at least top 5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Jables341 said:


> Perhaps the best bang for the buck auto out there, or at least top 5.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


You've piqued my interest. What else would you put in your list?


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Update on my Seiko 5 SNK607.









I cracked the original crystal on Thanksgiving last year by scraping it across our SS fridge a few inches. Replaced it with a 29mm flat 1mm sapphire from Esslinger.









Were I to do this again (and I likely will) I'm going with a thicker crystal. Would also remove the existing crystal gasket (?) and replace with a new one. Left the existing one in there and subsiquently couldn't get it to sit perfectly square. I can feel the crystals bevel above the bezel at the 9 position, sits perfectly flush at 3.









































Love, love, love the bracelet. It's a folded link, integrated but very comfortable affair with a temperamental clasp.

The size and weight disappear on my wrist at work. Looks great and is easy to read in any lighting.

Cheers!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

I replaced crystal on my seiko5 recently - for a sapphire
had the same problem,no matter how much care I took with the watch press
could not get the crytal to sit perfectly flush, slightly raised at one end.

maybe being my first attempt - looks ok, but I know its not perfect!



devilsbite said:


> Update on my Seiko 5 SNK607.
> 
> View attachment 9764834
> 
> ...


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Edit:quoted post in error...oops

My one thing about the 5's at least the 7s26's are the folded link bracelets.They are very comfortable though as someone said. But I have a weird aversion to folded links. Must be some personality disorder lol. I changed mine out to solid links. It's easy if it's a jubilee style or oyster as those are pretty ubiquitous on ebay, Alibaba etc but on an integrated one it would be tough. My modded one was an integrated band and I had a hard time finding a solid link that would match perfect. I tried the one from the SSA0067 with the original end link but the center link wasn't perfect so I used the aftermarket one which was pretty close.

SSA bracelet on the left, aftermarket on the right.










Solid jubilee link



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

matlobi said:


> You've piqued my interest. What else would you put in your list?


Seiko: srp581 or any from monster line. 
Seiko: ssc019 or any from line. 
Citizen bno151-09l or black.
Seiko: srp605.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

Snkl15 on a tatty brown strap!


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

galliano said:


> screencast


What model is this? Have never seen with brushed bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronfc (Nov 4, 2016)

gregoryb said:


> What model is this? Have never seen with brushed bracelet


Most likely an SNK803 or SNK809, replaced with such a bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohandy (Nov 1, 2016)

My first ever Mechanical/Automatic watch! It's a more localized model only available in certain SEA countries I think. SNKN11K1 for those interested. Came with a metal bracelet which I'm not a big fan of.

The stock SS bracelet.








Swapped out my strap with a much nicer one for more sporty purposes.(I'm a fitness trainer and this is my goto during work[Its actually more red than pink in the pictures])


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Seiko 5's is tha cat's meow IMO.

I luv mine!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Any you WISer's ever bought an awesome stl stl bracelet then lose
the address of the seller. Whatta dumass I am!
It was an Aussie strap company. Just cant remember the details of
the purchase. Double danggit! Put it on the same Seiko as the post.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## mikeymarr84 (Feb 11, 2015)

fmadrid said:


>


Nice watch. What model is this?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Gregedo said:


> Snkl15 on a tatty brown strap!


Looks great. Mine says hi








And this is how it looks now!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Parsedout said:


>


Very well done! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get those hands and dial?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Very well done! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get those hands and dial?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks, both from Otto Frei. The dial is for a 28.50mm ETA. Trimmed the feet and used dial dots. Hadn't seen it done but couldn't find any reason it wouldn't work. They have a dial with date window, it looks like it would be a very close fit, might line up but didn't want to risk it.


----------



## shellerik (Jun 10, 2014)

mikeymarr84 said:


> Nice watch. What model is this?


Looks like the SNZ391


----------



## mikeymarr84 (Feb 11, 2015)

shellerik said:


> Looks like the SNZ391


Thanks.

The watch doesn't look much in the stock photo but really got my attention in that wristshot.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

mikeymarr84 said:


> Nice watch. What model is this?





shellerik said:


> Looks like the SNZ391


Pardon for the late reply and thanks shellerik. It is a SNZ391. I like it best on steel. Cheers!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Better photo of the modded SNKL07. I might play with the second hand and even try the dial with date window. I just can't leave well enough alone...


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Here is my take on Parsedout's beautiful SNKL mod:


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Parsedout said:


>


What is the case size?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> What is the case size?


38mm


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

PraneethRS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New WUS member. Here's a picture of both my Seiko 5's. The first is a 7S26-01V0 and the second is a SNZH53.
> 
> ...


Great photos! If you don't mind my asking, what is the brown strap is on the SNZH53?


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SNZH53k1 on blue suede


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9970578


Wow, that crystal is amazing!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ki6h said:


> Great photos! If you don't mind my asking, what is the brown strap is on the SNZH53?


It looks like a Hirsch Liberty to me.


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Guys, it's been quite a while since I posted. Here is a refreshing video of Seiko 5 Time lapse movement I captured with my iPhone few months ago. Not Pro but still captures the beauty of the mechanical movement.




It's a SNZJ53k1.
Full HD version 




Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## lmmo (Dec 28, 2014)

HYG.


----------



## Rtar (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Can I ask what jubilee is this? Where can I get one?



joepac said:


> Edit:quoted post in error...oops
> 
> My one thing about the 5's at least the 7s26's are the folded link bracelets.They are very comfortable though as someone said. But I have a weird aversion to folded links. Must be some personality disorder lol. I changed mine out to solid links. It's easy if it's a jubilee style or oyster as those are pretty ubiquitous on ebay, Alibaba etc but on an integrated one it would be tough. My modded one was an integrated band and I had a hard time finding a solid link that would match perfect. I tried the one from the SSA0067 with the original end link but the center link wasn't perfect so I used the aftermarket one which was pretty close.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Quote: SNZH53k1 on blue suede

Hi ki6h, could you please tell us about the brown strap of your SNZH53K in your previous post?

Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I decided to switch out my Mickey Mouse Invicta Submariner homage for a more modest Seiko 5 SNKN27 this afternoon. More than ever, I need a brown crocodile strap for this so I can nickname it "Son of SARG" ...or I can have delusions of sophistication and lazily call it "The Little Fieldy" or something else unimaginative.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Quote: SNZH53k1 on blue suede
> 
> Hi ki6h, could you please tell us about the brown strap of your SNZH53K in your previous post?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


I wish I knew! I was asking PraneethRS, whose picture & watch were in an earlier post that I was merely quoting. Someone else speculated that it's a Hirsch Liberty but only PraneethRS can answer authoritatively.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

ARMADUK said:


> Can I ask what jubilee is this? Where can I get one?


The bracelet in the last picture is a jubilee bracelet. U can find them on ebay, Amazon and other outlets.

If you are asking which jubilee I have I bought it on ebay from seller "i-will-be-back" I think he used to be called precision tools because he had that stamped on the photos and I bought the same band from him a couple years ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanx! It's the flushness with Seiko 5 I am looking for


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

ki6h said:


> I wish I knew! I was asking PraneethRS, whose picture & watch were in an earlier post that I was merely quoting. Someone else speculated that it's a Hirsch Liberty but only PraneethRS can answer authoritatively.


Silly me I did not realize you were quoting PraneethRS - sorry and thanks nonetheless 
Let us hope he reads this.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

ARMADUK said:


> Thanx! It's the flushness with Seiko 5 I am looking for


If you use the stock end link it fits well...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey guys, I'd like to get an SNZH and mod it. I've been on Yobokies and Dagaz looking at parts but I'm not too sure what's compatible with the SNZH. First question is if the dial is 4:0 or 3:0. Any other information from the guys who've done it would be greatly appreciated. THANKS


----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

pauper said:


> Hey guys, I'd like to get an SNZH and mod it. I've been on Yobokies and Dagaz looking at parts but I'm not too sure what's compatible with the SNZH. First question is if the dial is 4:0 or 3:0. Any other information from the guys who've done it would be greatly appreciated. THANKS


Can I suggest you get in touch with CG of Amatuer Watch Collectors. You should watch his vids on youtube. He makes awesome mods.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

Where can I contact him?


----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

pauper said:


> Where can I contact him?


You can message on his youtube channel. He'll reply asap.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

pauper said:


> Hey guys, I'd like to get an SNZH and mod it. I've been on Yobokies and Dagaz looking at parts but I'm not too sure what's compatible with the SNZH. First question is if the dial is 4:0 or 3:0. Any other information from the guys who've done it would be greatly appreciated. THANKS


Dagaz in general will list the model the part is used for.
SNZH has crown at 3, so try to get the dials accordingly, if not then you will have to remove the dial feet and use glue or dots.
Hope that helps. And this was a built I did last year, all yobokies parts. 









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## pauper (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys, all the information I needed. Will also contact CG!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

SNK607 all stealth like. Some call the bracelet cheap but for my 7.25" wrist it's supremely comfortable.

Love. This. Watch.


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Mine has lost its 5 moniker with a dial change, but here is my SNZH57 FFF mod.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

This is not my watch. I saw it on an online auction site, the notes say it is running and keeping time. I thought I would post just to highlight how tough these buggers can be. What on earth did the owner do while wearing this watch???


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

Wearing this Seiko 5 (7009-3140) reminds me of my youth. When this watch hit the streets, I was about to be conscripted into compulsory armed forces service & Def Leppard released their award winning album Pyromania and hit single Photograph.










Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

Brought my first seiko 5 today I went for a classic look. Sorry if the picture doesnt show without it being clicked on still trying to figure it out. I am new only joined today.


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

A seiko 5 that lost its shield: snk809 mod by yobokies. Love the small size on my wrist and the domed sapphire makes this watch in my opinion! :-!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Here are a few from my collection.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

SRP557J1

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Is there a better $55 automatic?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> Is there a better $55 automatic?
> View attachment 10387746


I just wish it had 20mm lugs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

a true beater! I hope my beater looks like this one day



hanshananigan said:


> This is not my watch. I saw it on an online auction site, the notes say it is running and keeping time. I thought I would post just to highlight how tough these buggers can be. What on earth did the owner do while wearing this watch???


----------



## MikeyMo34 (Aug 11, 2016)

My first automatic, SNK793, and my first mod, the blue ice mod.


----------



## powasky (Jun 25, 2011)

SNK063J5 that my buddy picked up for me on a trip to UAE. I wish the lugs were more normal so that I could throw it on a strap, but it is what it is.
*








*


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

#fliegerfriday...finally


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Just finished this one last night, excuse the whoring.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## AUWalker (May 19, 2015)




----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Just joined the club with this SRP275K1. It's my third Seiko but first Seiko 5. So far, so good... i love the clean design. It's everything I ever wanted in a field watch.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Please share details about this fine time piece...Thanks








[/QUOTE]


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Some better pictures of my Seiko SRP159J1 on a new black perforated band with yellow stitching.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Day off work and I felt a strong need to switch it up.

Seiko SNK809, polished case to a dull finish.

















So comfy!


----------



## Wizwag (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi. My first post on the forum. Looking for some advice on a Seiko 5 Sports I've acquired. I'm wondering if it's a duffer. Is it a fake? The dial says 7S26-02V2 23 jewels. The window at the back says 7S36-02E0. The movement says 7S26A 21 jewels. Obviously with the dial and the movement saying two different things its not right. Is it a mash-up? I've attached a few pics. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wizwag said:


> Hi. My first post on the forum. Looking for some advice on a Seiko 5 Sports I've acquired. I'm wondering if it's a duffer. Is it a fake? The dial says 7S26-02V2 23 jewels. The window at the back says 7S36-02E0. The movement says 7S26A 21 jewels. Obviously with the dial and the movement saying two different things its not right. Is it a mash-up? I've attached a few pics. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 10584778
> View attachment 10584794
> View attachment 10584810
> ...


Welcome on board! That's a nice watch, probably the seller added piece from different watches to make this one working, it's not fake but a bit of a Franken! Enjoy it and wear it in good health it is a nice watch...

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizwag (Jan 20, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Welcome on board! That's a nice watch, probably the seller added piece from different watches to make this one working, it's not fake but a bit of a Franken! Enjoy it and wear it in good health it is a nice watch...
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately the watch is not working consistently. I have put it on ebay if anyone is interested.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wizwag said:


> Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately the watch is not working consistently. I have put it on ebay if anyone is interested.


I'm sorry to hear that!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry the quote didn't notify me on tapatalk and I've been a bit busy. It's an SNKM case, crystaltimes double dome 30mm sapphire, new Dagaz Explorer dial and Dagaz hands. I've recently put it on a solid link oyster style (sorta) bracelet.











pmarte said:


> Please share details about this fine time piece...Thanks


[/QUOTE]


----------



## keaboing (Dec 7, 2014)

Stock SNK809 on homemade strap.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Looking hipster AF with my SNKN27 on distressed leather and drinking Blue Bottle coffee.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

This soldier just keeps on trooping, perfect beater.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Today the SNKK 35..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

A Classic..


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone running an Seiko 5 SRP623 on here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

Guess what...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I strapped on the old SNXS79J1 today to convince myself I do not need another black dial dress watch and it worked!


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

Black Baby Monster.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

G2SKIER said:


> Anyone running an Seiko 5 SRP623 on here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I don't recall seeing one on this thread but, by coincidence, I came across this here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-srp623k1-my-thoughts-2986346.html
I hope this helps.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Off to sleep


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZF25


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

Just put a Hirsch Carbon on an SNZG11. Liking it.
(sorry for bad pic.. it really is blue.. :-D )


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

SNZJ53

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikkas (Jan 4, 2017)

My brand new snkk45k1. I really, really love this watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lume Shot
20170218_172846 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

close up shot
20170218_171056 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mikkas said:


> My brand new snkk45k1. I really, really love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 10921938


That is Gerald Gentastic!


----------



## Mikkas (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks man! I like that it resembles the Nautilus but not too obviously.


----------



## DoktorScientist (Apr 18, 2016)

Some really great watches being posted here. Thank you all for sharing!

I finally joined the club and got myself an SNK807. Figured at worst I would have a watch to tinker with or potentially even mod in the future. But I am really digging the field watch style of this thing. The beobachtungsuhr layout is great and I love the matte finish. Didn't care for the strap though. So I got it on a military style Hadley Roma. Gives me a faux vintage vibe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Departure shot.

As it is being traded..

2017-02-19_07-12-07 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

This watch came in to my possession as a thrift store frankenwatch. It had mismatched case (7S26-01H0), dial (7S26-0654 R2), and hands. I didn't notice scratches on the franken dial until I was outside in brighter light but this was all the excuse I needed to make a few mods. I installed a new dial from Dagaz and hands from Cousins, then brightened up the case and bracelet with metal polish. There are a few scratches on the crystal so I may change it out later. Otherwise, I am very pleased with the results; the dial is a vivid blue, almost purple in certain light.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Arrived today. Awaiting burgundy Hirsch strap.














Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Never owned a Seiko 5 before, so i ordered one this week as something different for my collection. Was delivered today.... an SRP279
First thoughts when i opened the box, was that it was smaller than i was expecting, but i am used to wearing big ass divers, Casio Edifice and G Shocks. But its definitely right on the limit (or even below) how small i would normally go, even though its specced as 41mm.
Apart from that, its a nice case design and has 4r36 movement. Bracelet has solid end links, but is a bit tinny tbh, i may swop it out for another strap, not sure yet.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP349J1 with a band off a Parnis 'Top Gun'.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SRP349J1 with a band off a Parnis 'Top Gun'.
> View attachment 11083626
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting looking 5..... especially that sawtooth bezel.


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

For now, I'm down to 3. The one on the left is actually an Orient TriStar with an older 5 dial. The other two are stock movements/dials/cases with upgraded crystals/hands, straps/deployants, and some replaced hands.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

I own a black one I'll add later and formerly a blue one I gave away a long time ago (so no pic).


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Showing off my favorite : SEIKO 5


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

My family of 5's:

My SNZH53 with Dagaz 55 Fathoms dial and hands










My wife's SNKL23 and SNK793



















And my sons SNK807










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

beeman101 said:


> Showing off my favorite : SEIKO 5
> 
> View attachment 11101002


Awesome pic of the snzh55 there...... in fact its made me start thinking whether i should buy this watch.
What size is your wrist ?


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

My SNZH in blue.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Guys, first post in this thread, presenting my first Seiko 5, an SNK645.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Zsolto said:


> Hi Guys, first post in this thread, presenting my first Seiko 5, an SNK645.
> 
> View attachment 11124362
> 
> ...


Welcome on board, it will not be your last for sure.
My moded SNK647 says hi ?









follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Standard weekday wear


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Hi Guys, first post in this thread, presenting my first Seiko 5, an SNK645.
> 
> View attachment 11124362
> 
> ...


Very nice piece, excellent photos as well!:-!


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Welcome on board, it will not be your last for sure.
> My moded SNK647 says hi  follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


Thanks -- yes, I know your photos on Instagram, they are awesome!


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> Very nice piece, excellent photos as well!:-!


Thanks, Bevo


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Box fresh NOS SNKK45 and one more incoming


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Zsolto said:


> Thanks -- yes, I know your photos on Instagram, they are awesome!


Thank you!

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Remembering my first automatic SNKE63.









Always loves all 5 series dial design.


----------



## Jiha94 (Nov 27, 2013)

Seiko SNK803 on a cheapo knockoff leather strap from ebay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)

Sarb? Shmarb....

SNKL15K1


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Just added a SNK809 to the family of SKX divers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Actually had one if these before and had the fff mod done. Sold it and ended up buying another with no plans to mod this time


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Thomashek said:


> Only one - SNZJ21K


Is this a mod or just a rare beast?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 11183186
> 
> Actually had one if these before and had the fff mod done. Sold it and ended up buying another with no plans to mod this time


I bought the watch with the intention of doing the mod but when it came in and I got a good look at it in the flesh I almost didn't go through with it because it's so nice to begin with. I don't know why it doesn't get more attention in and of itself. The hardlex bezel, the beautiful domed crystal, the really nicely finished and shaped case are all a cut above.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Putting the sunburst on some norwegian wood


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

This page needs another one of these &#55357;&#56899;


----------



## Meedmo (Apr 25, 2014)

Just got in from work and fancied a change to my old beater so I swapped the dial and hands out.
A desk dive?
Old and battered but reliable. So is the watch.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

A Sportsmatic from 1965. Lovely dial on this one.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

My new seiko 5









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Now I can enjoy the joys of Seiko










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

busmatt said:


> Now I can enjoy the joys of Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have gotten the Orient Flight watch. Better movement , built quality and it is also water resistant up to 100m. It's a flight and a diver watch coz it has a screw down crown.









Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

busmatt said:


> Now I can enjoy the joys of Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A classic & beautiful choice! Congratulations on getting a venerable, handsome & practical timepiece, sporting the 7S26 automatic movement, which may outlast all of us.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

SRP557 on the wrist today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mealsowan2 said:


> You should have gotten the Orient Flight watch. Better movement , built quality and it is also water resistant up to 100m. It's a flight and a diver watch coz it has a screw down crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you should have spent three times as much and bought a Hamilton Khaki with sapphire, ETA movement, and better water resistance instead of your Orient.

This is the Seiko 5 thread. Your comment is out of place. There are always better and more expensive watches. This thread isn't for them, it's for Seiko 5's and those of us who enjoy them.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> And you should have spent three times as much and bought a Hamilton Khaki with sapphire, ETA movement, and better water resistance instead of your Orient.
> 
> This is the Seiko 5 thread. Your comment is out of place. There are always better and more expensive watches. This thread isn't for them, it's for Seiko 5's and those of us who enjoy them.


Agreed.

There are numerous reasons other than specs why someone might buy a watch. Perhaps busmatt also considered the Orient Flight, but decided it was too big, or he hated the Orient logo, or her preferred the Seiko's brushed case, or its lume. We just don't know. But the point is, it was _his _choice - and it's not nice or helpful to offer unsolicited criticism of a choice that someone else has already made.


----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

Agreed. 

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hamilton? Seriously? But hey no offence intended. Yeah I was out of line. But I thought.... well may be I will be more I should be more reserved on my feeds. Have a great weekend and wear ... whatever is it you're wearing, in good health. 

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mealsowan2 said:


> Hamilton? Seriously? But hey no offence intended. Yeah I was out of line. But I thought.... well may be I will be more I should be more reserved on my feeds. Have a great weekend and wear ... whatever is it you're wearing, in good health.
> 
> Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


It was to illustrate the point, I wasn't making an actual suggestion. And also, I apologize for coming across as snarky in my response. It reads snarkier than it was intended!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

My only Seiko 5 so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> My only Seiko 5 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May be. But it won't be your one and only Seiko watch. That, I know.

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## supernoah123 (Apr 21, 2017)

I wrote a review and have some pics of mine in here. Any criticism on how to make this better let me know http://www.thewristwatchreviewer.com/seiko-snk809-review/


----------



## Meedmo (Apr 25, 2014)

I have this dial on another 5.
Can see it in any light.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

My brother just moved from Japan to Hawaii, but he picked up this little gem for me during his last weekend in Tokyo.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5 (SSA067K1) on a Dassari rally band.








SRP659J1 on a G10.


----------



## joesailor (Sep 30, 2014)

Just received my SRP481 Mini Snow Monster!


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

I have to say, I am very impressed with that SSA067K1 ref. Most of the Seiko 5's I'd seen have been the field watch type, which never really piqued my interest, though I have been known to be tempted at times!

This one however, is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This little mod!









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

SNK807. Nuff sed.


----------



## ac7ss (Apr 24, 2017)

Seiko SNKK19


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Vintage refurbished from India, for $15. Arabic days, i think a homemade dial, and a 7009 movement thats doesnt work. Need to get it looked at....









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SNKZ16 just arrived & looks beautiful.







a bargain, too, at $75 including delivery.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm​ thinking I saw a dress style Seiko 5 (maybe J Springs) that was 36-38mm diameter with twistec, Omega-ish lugs. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
Thanks!


----------



## Fastcast (Dec 29, 2016)

Decided to add some shine to the best $55 I ever spent on a watch!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

ki6h said:


> *SNKZ16* just arrived & looks beautiful. https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170501/d8da2fbf9aa77c45b2af5cb099b4f2d4.jpg a bargain, too, at $75 including delivery.


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

So many beautiful and unique 5's! If I hang out in here any longer, I'll be considering too many. @[email protected]


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Just got this J Springs in the mail. I know it's not a Seiko 5, but it uses the same movement as most. Threw it in a leather strap, looks great! Love the case size and 20mm lug width. Only drawback is the mineral crystal instead of hardlex.


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

SSA335

My first Seiko, got it before a week. Really love it!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SNK809 on an 18mm Eulit Panama Perlon Gray woven strap.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

WuStig said:


> SSA335
> 
> My first Seiko, got it before a week. Really love it!
> View attachment 11758306


Looks great! Wear it in good health. Can you compare it side by side with other watches, I'm really afraid it will be huge on 6.5 wrists.
Thanks

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great! Wear it in good health. Can you compare it side by side with other watches, I'm really afraid it will be huge on 6.5 wrists.
> Thanks
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thanks! 
Here's some quick comparison (Bulova Snorkel, Momentum and SSA335 - 44mm, Bulova Military - 42mm, my wrist 8").


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, I got this SNGZ17 a few weeks ago. My first 5. Today I put this NATO on it. I love the watch. That said, as others have noted, the stock bracelet and body don't color match exactly.

Great all around watch. Loving it so far. Can't wait to see how the finish holds up.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

WuStig said:


> Thanks!
> Here's some quick comparison (Bulova Snorkel, Momentum and SSA335 - 44mm, Bulova Military - 42mm, my wrist 8").


Thank you! That was really helpful

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

My J Springs. I liked it initially, and it continues to grow on me.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

Loving that J.springs! Add another to the list..


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> My J Springs. I liked it initially, and it continues to grow on me.


I dig that stepped bezel case full of retro goodness! I should reality look into J. Springs as mod fodder.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I dig that stepped bezel case full of retro goodness! I should reality look into J. Springs as mod fodder.


Yeah, its really grown on me. It's a perfect office watch, with a workhorse movement priced like a Timex. I was originally going to swap out the dials and put in a 5 dial, but the clean white is too nice to replace.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

After months off, I decided today was an SRP427K1 day (on the right.)

I'm wearing it less often due to fear I'd mess up an LE watch, but ultimately they're made to be worn.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Seiko 5 innards inside a J Springs case.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

My newest addition, SNKL07.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SNZH53 on a NATO strap for summer.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> My newest addition, SNKL07.


Looks great on the NATO
Is that 18mm??
I find the leather Hirsch strap on my snkl23. Looks really small width wise
Almost like a ladies strap!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> My newest addition, SNKL07.


Good choice, mine says hi!


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

mr mash said:


> Looks great on the NATO
> Is that 18mm??
> I find the leather Hirsch strap on my snkl23. Looks really small width wise
> Almost like a ladies strap!
> ...


20mm lug width

Just got this nato for it yesterday, I think I like it better than the other one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Dial upgrade on Seikotilus, looks much sharper than stock IMO










before


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Working a new side project: Rebuilding some old Seiko 5 beauties:

6119-8163, 7009-5860, 7s26-8760, 6309-6110









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

This doesn't get much wrist time nowadays but felt like orange this morning....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esennnnnn (Nov 9, 2016)

My favourite Seiko 5








Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Here's mine. I've had 5's before but always divers until this one.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

esennnnnn said:


> My favourite Seiko 5
> View attachment 11811834
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Oh man, that is gorgeous. If Seiko drops that dial/movement into an SNKL case they can have all my money.


----------



## Motor51 (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fishrose said:


> Oh man, that is gorgeous. If Seiko drops that dial/movement into an SNKL case they can have all my money.


Maybe something like this!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

I have the snkl 23 lovely watch but the 18mm strap width I find is so small the hirsch strap looks almost ladylike 
Trying to think of a way to get the strap looking beefier
Maybe a more padded one


Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Mini Ice Monster! I've been eyeing this one up lately. Is it really only 42mm diameter? Anyone know lug to lug?

thanks!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

CantFightJose said:


> Very nice Mini Ice Monster! I've been eyeing this one up lately. Is it really only 42mm diameter? Anyone know lug to lug?
> 
> thanks!


Its not 42mm it is bigger than that but I think it fits fine my 6.5 ~6.75ish wrist 
I can tell you the lug to lug once home or post a picture against the measuring tape if that could help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mr mash said:


> I have the snkl 23 lovely watch but the 18mm strap width I find is so small the hirsch strap looks almost ladylike
> Trying to think of a way to get the strap looking beefier
> Maybe a more padded one
> 
> Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


I had the same issue with my SNKL41. I ended up doing a simple case swap with an SNKExx which had 20mm lugs:


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

wow, thats an idea- never thought of that?



StogieNinja said:


> I had the same issue with my SNKL41. I ended up doing a simple case swap with an SNKExx which had 20mm lugs:


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mr mash said:


> wow, thats an idea- never thought of that?


It was super-simple. Just pull the stems out (there's a little lever to push to release them), swap the entire insides (just pop them out as one unit -movement/dial/hands all still attached- I used tweezers with tape on the ends and picked up by the small side of the rotor), and put everything back together. Stems and case backs stay with the original cases.

It's literally that easy.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

fishrose said:


> Oh man, that is gorgeous. If Seiko drops that dial/movement into an SNKL case they can have all my money.


With Seiko 5s you can do it yourself, just get both and swap the cases, then sell the one you don't like to get some money back 

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## CantFightJose (Dec 29, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Its not 42mm it is bigger than that but I think it fits fine my 6.5 ~6.75ish wrist
> I can tell you the lug to lug once home or post a picture against the measuring tape if that could help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I was going on the measurements on WatchSleuth who said it was 42mm. I'm guessing 45mm.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

ARMADUK said:


> Dial upgrade on Seikotilus, looks much sharper than stock IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is brilliant! Thanks for the share, now I'm really looking into an SNKK47


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

CantFightJose said:


> Thanks man! I was going on the measurements on WatchSleuth who said it was 42mm. I'm guessing 45mm.


I think its almost 43mm. 
I have measured it against the SKX since it is a widely and better known piece so you would have a good idea of the measurements.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Maybe something like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice too, but I'm not a huge fan of the bezel. What model numbers have that dial?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fishrose said:


> That's nice too, but I'm not a huge fan of the bezel. What model numbers have that dial?


The dial and movement from SNK619

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

This is mine! Bought it years ago online and it looks like an uncommon Seiko 5 - anyone else saw this style before? I also included a pic of the back with movement so in the rare unlikely scenario if it's not a genuine one someone can call me out


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Seiko 5 Snowflake 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Wandering Ben said:


> This is mine! Bought it years ago online and it looks like an uncommon Seiko 5 - anyone else saw this style before? I also included a pic of the back with movement so in the rare unlikely scenario if it's not a genuine one someone can call me out
> 
> ...


It is not the most know Seiko 5 but they are around SEIKO 5 Finder - SNKK43 Automatic Watch like mine with blue dial two pages back


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

ARMADUK said:


> It is not the most know Seiko 5 but they are around SEIKO 5 Finder - SNKK43 Automatic Watch like mine with blue dial two pages back


 Thanks for the find!! I remember at that time it was my early days of paying more attention to watches and collecting more of them - I bought it after comparing it to other Seiko 5's because it looked like "a normal/ordinary watch-like watch" lol - a silvery-colored metallic bracelet, a light-colored dial, etc. the other ones were nylon bracelets or had some other outlandish appearances (as perceived by the more naive me at the time). I still love it to this day though and do wear it frequently


----------



## jb87 (May 12, 2017)

Recieved this today. Put a cheap strap on it but hope to get a better one.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

jb87 said:


> Recieved this today. Put a cheap strap on it but hope to get a better one.


Looks pretty!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Tiss0t (Dec 8, 2016)

I miss my old one so much!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

It's in the shop...


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

Spartan247 said:


> Seiko 5 Snowflake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh.. I was thinking about selling mine SnKL.. now I am looking for a dial and hands for modding it, thanks a lot


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Made this today with Dagaz parts. It's a little smaller than I'd like, but it's very wearable. The case is a SNKL09.


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Snkl09 case, Blue AR sapphire, and dial and hands from Dagaz.

My happy little tribute to the explorer.

Cheers to all!

I'll have to post my others soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caubin (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi There!
I'm very new to watchuseek, so I hope I am not posting this in the wrong place or breaking any rules! I have recently been searching for a particular vintage Seiko 5 (7019 5140) that I am smitten by... However I can't for the life of me find anywhere that is selling it. In fact, I'm struggling to even find any information about it! Any help or tips with regards to this search would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

I wish I could help caubin because that is a beautiful watch. Have you tried extensively searching eBay? Sometimes eBay can be a great research tool.


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

This one just landed. Beautiful. Bracelet not as good as I hoped.


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)

SRP743 landed today


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Today on my wrist









Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## caubin (Nov 5, 2015)

Fast1one said:


> I wish I could help caubin because that is a beautiful watch. Have you tried extensively searching eBay? Sometimes eBay can be a great research tool.


Thanks for the support 😂 The search continues!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SNXK97J1 just in from Japan...


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Had to repost my SRP275 since it looks so awesome on this C&B Phalanx strap.


----------



## ladida (Jun 1, 2017)

SNK375


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SRP781 on a ⌚ 🦎 Watch Gecko NATO.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

From before they came with glass-backs.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got this and want to mod it; but the dial is so nice the way it is.









I need a dial that is even better... any suggestions?


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

ki6h said:


> SNXK97J1 just in from Japan...


I am actually surprised that these are still on sale, usually all TV seikos are loooooong out of production, like 20 years or so out of production. If I wouldnt just scored a nice super rare square Seiko 5 (hopefully in good condition) I'd jump right on this one!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks, Armaduk. I'm happy with the watch & in the future I'll post pics of the distinctive Japanese packaging, more angles, etc. What tipped me to it was using Watchsleuth and searching for square dials, still on sale, and to my surprise they still sell some. 

There are three variants: the gold SNXK97J1, the silver bracelet/white dial SNKX95J1, and this, with a silver bracelet and black-ish (some say deep blue) dial. I picked it up from BRIGHT! at Rakuten, as a "Japanese re-import," whatever that means; the second language on the date is Arabic. There are a few scattered around on Amazon, e-Bay, etc. but I waited until the price dropped. Never used Rakuten before but it's pretty straightforward & there are how-to instructions various places on the interweb.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ki6h said:


> ... a "Japanese re-import," whatever that means...


Not JDM. Made for international market, but sold from Japan


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

A sunny day calls for a sunburst dial!








(The retro-flavored SNXS79)


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Domed blue A/R crystal was installed today on the Railmaster homage mod. Stargate dial and Seiko 5 hands were used on the 2nd one.


----------



## DannyHusk (May 29, 2017)

Just got this in the mail from the UK. It has English and Arabic day choice. I love the 24hr dial on the bezel.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm all in with a pair of 5's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

DannyHusk said:


> Just got this in the mail from the UK. It has English and Arabic day choice. I love the 24hr dial on the bezel.


I like that one a lot! What model is it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Just got this new strap for my seiko 5... I think it looks great









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## DannyHusk (May 29, 2017)

joepac said:


> DannyHusk said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this in the mail from the UK. It has English and Arabic day choice. I love the 24hr dial on the bezel.
> ...


It's the SNXX51. Mine is the K2 which isn't listed on this site. http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/search/?MOD=SNXX51


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

here's a SNKN25 (same as SNKN33) on a leather strap


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe it is because I will not get much for it, maybe it is because a full piano black dial with no texture is surprisingly difficult to find in the Seiko 5 range, or maybe it is both but if and when I sell my SNX997 it will hurt.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

this one will make it's way onto some kind of black leather strap... any suggestions?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

iuam said:


> this one will make it's way onto some kind of black leather strap... any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 12189378


Check strapsco, fandebnb and cheapestnatostrap; not affiliated with any but I've got a lot of good and affordable straps from them

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Going to introduce myself with the #1 in my rotation, the SNK801


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

My current fave, an snzg05.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Just one ''5'' in my small collection but still like it as on the first day. The only thing I've changed is the crystal. Now its sapphire.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

romseyman said:


> Just one ''5'' in my small collection but still like it as on the first day. The only thing I've changed is the crystal. Now its sapphire.


Nice watch, great photos.

Could you compare & contrast life with the sapphire vs the Hardlex?


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

ki6h said:


> Nice watch, great photos.
> 
> Could you compare & contrast life with the sapphire vs the Hardlex?


Not really a visual difference. Original hardlex is domed ,so easy to scratch, also domed sapphire make sense. The only small detail is the beveled edge on the sapphire. Hardlex is rounded.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

gonna be re-strapped with black (embossed) croc... would you go with contrast stitching or not?


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

Spartan247 said:


> Seiko 5 Snowflake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get this? Who did the mod for you? Any aftermarket parts so I can customize myself? Also what model number of Seiko 5 is this? Your reply is much appreciated, and your watch is holy awesssssssssssssssssome.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Farhat said:


> Where can I get this? Who did the mod for you? Any aftermarket parts so I can customize myself? Also what model number of Seiko 5 is this? Your reply is much appreciated, and your watch is holy awesssssssssssssssssome.


Base model is the Seiko 5 SNKK87.

Newschool Snowflake 3:00 dial from Dagaz.

Snowflake silver Superluminova hands from Dagaz.

Work done by Northeast Watch Works.

Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

My only Seiko 5. Love it now I have changed the strap









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Now it is as Seiko gods intended it  Original bracelet found and accuired from a different part of the world than the watch! I am stoked!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

iuam said:


> this one will make it's way onto some kind of black leather strap... any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 12189378


Hirsch Duke. I have one on my SNKL41 and love it.

This is mine, it's on a 20mm strap (I did a case swap so it has 20mm lugs).












iuam said:


> gonna be re-strapped with black (embossed) croc... would you go with contrast stitching or not?


I recommend no contrast, it makes the already small 18mm look even smaller because of the scale.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

thanks for the input... I have a Hirsch Duke on a Bambino; will prob go with something similar (I seem to prefer round tiles vs. square, and am leaning towards more gloss for this this one)


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

This is my second 2nd seiko 5 dressy watch. Didn't like the first one as it looked and felt cheap but this one is fantastic.









Sent from my Samsung phone, non exploding model.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello Cousins!!!

20170627_181117 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170627_180940 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Love both of these - SNKL17 and SNKL23 - I never saw the point in having two of the same base model, but I think there are enough differences between these two to justify it:

SNKL23 - sporty with black day/date and silver details.
SNKL17 - dressier with gold accents and white day/date.

And considering that the local AD was asking for around 65 USD for each of these 'J' models, how could I not get them both?!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

This just came from Japan today, a SNX111, one of to me best designed silver dialed watches.
The black on the hands makes reading time easy in any lighting conditions, and even the lume is great.
What surprised me and I never saw on the pics is that the Seiko logo is actually hovering above the dial like on Grand Seikos.
It is truly a stunning watch with only the bracelet being light years behind the watch in quality.










WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

My first is in the mail.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Another SNK809 photo.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNKK on leather.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know whether a SNK80x side any case with 20mm lug width like SNKK and SNKL?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

1968 Sports 70. Just got it today.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

atdegs said:


> 1968 Sports 70. Just got it today.


that would make a fantastic vacation watch ;-)


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Lol, just not sure it's waterproof anymore. Not sure it was ever good for swimming in the first place.



iuam said:


> that would make a fantastic vacation watch ;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

impromptujazz said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Going to introduce myself with the #1 in my rotation, the SNK801
> 
> View attachment 12196690


Welcome to our corner of crazy town. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Marrin said:


> This just came from Japan today, a SNX111, one of to me best designed silver dialed watches.
> The black on the hands makes reading time easy in any lighting conditions, and even the lume is great.
> What surprised me and I never saw on the pics is that the Seiko logo is actually hovering above the dial like on Grand Seikos.
> It is truly a stunning watch with only the bracelet being light years behind the watch in quality.
> ...


What mod did you do on it or planning?

Edit: Sorry wrong thread ? disregard what I said above lol

Nice watch though. I have a silver dial Seiko 5 that I love as well. I think the silver dial makes it look more expensive than it really is. Congrats!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

joepac said:


> What mod did you do on it or planning?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


No mod done on it yet, the ones I could do one day include:
1. the bracelet - if someone ever made a solid bracelet with SELs and a milled clasp for this model. 
2. Sapphire crystal - if and when this one gets scratched it will be probably be replaced with a sapphire
3. Case back - This idea came to me today as I was looking at the caseback that is VERY thick which is the one thing I disliked about this and the SNX line.
I always thought the case back HAD to be that thick, but looking thru it I realized there is quite a lot of clearance between the case back and the rotor, which made me think of trying my SNK case back that is a full mm thinner, so that would reduce the thickness from 11,2 to probably at least 10,5mm
But I have to try it first and see if it doesn't impede rotor movement

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Iam a new member of the 5 family my first ever. Very impressive and I paid only $36 on amazon. I will be posting more 5's in the future. Thanks everyone




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abrazagar (Feb 10, 2017)

Just got my snzh57 in the mail today.. I love it so far









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

This got in today. I can't believe my luck on last two Vintage Seiko purchases. Right after eagerly tearing the package open, the case and bracelet looks pretty good but the crystal is beat to siht 










5 hours later, washed and cleaned case and bracelet, sanded down most of the scratches and polished with toothpaste, can't seem to get rid of little bit of cloudiness on the crystal :/


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

SNKL09 mod. Great little watch to begin with and fantastic starting point for a project.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ARMADUK said:


> This got in today. I can't believe my luck on last two Vintage Seiko purchases. Right after eagerly tearing the package open, the case and bracelet looks pretty good but the crystal is beat to siht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty! Hope they revive that model but in a bigger size.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanx, yea, its a bit smaller than I thought it would be but I am not complaining 

BTW anyone know where to get movement holder/ring for these old SQ Seikos? Mine came in in 3 pices and and I managed to make 4 pices out of it


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Just received it


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

This weekend.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Emrejagger said:


> Just received it


whoaaa!what is that strap?


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

chuasam said:


> whoaaa!what is that strap?


Haha got two compliments in such a short period for the strap. It's suede strap from strapsco. The name or sku is st15. If you'll search for it on their website you'll find it. Pretty affordable too at 20$.

Cheers

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

SNKK45

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Does anyone know whether a SNK80x side any case with 20mm lug width like SNKK and SNKL?


The SNKHxx series has a 20mm lug width but I do not know how easy or difficult to find one these days.

http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/search/?MOD=SNKH63


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Does anyone know whether a SNK80x side any case with 20mm lug width like SNKK and SNKL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


SNKExx series are with 20mm lugs also.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Does anyone know whether a SNK80x side any case with 20mm lug width like SNKK and SNKL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks folks. Don't know what spell check did to me there, but I meant to ask whether SNK80x *dials* fit in any 20mm strap width cases.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> The SNKHxx series has a 20mm lug width but I do not know how easy or difficult to find one these days.
> 
> http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/search/?MOD=SNKH63





Peace N Time said:


> SNKExx series are with 20mm lugs also.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks folks. Don't know what spell check did to me there, but I meant to ask whether SNK80x *dials* fit in any 20mm strap width cases.


Round bezels with a mm apart diff, I think it will work for you. SNKE49 and SNK803.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Emrejagger said:


> Just received it


Beautiful. Wearing mine today, too!













hanshananigan said:


> Thanks folks. Don't know what spell check did to me there, but I meant to ask whether SNK80x





hanshananigan said:


> *dials* fit in any 20mm strap width cases.





Peace N Time said:


> SNKExx series are with 20mm lugs also.


Incidentally, my SNKL41 above is a case swap with an SNKExx because I also wanted the 20mm lugs. When I researched that project, I discovered that except for the versions that have the large chapter rings, any of the Seiko 5s with a 4-o-clock crown and a 7s26 movement should be directly swappable, as in you pop the stem out, swap the entirety of the innards in one take (no removing dial or hands or anything), and put everything back together. It was so simple even I could do it, which means it was pretty simple indeed.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

StogieNinja said:


> Beautiful. Wearing mine today, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone! I now have hope.

Stogie Ninja, that is one of the three mods I was considering. It looks great!


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Just got this one at work.









Sent from my Samsung phone, non exploding model.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


>


I'd swap my Bautilus for this any day of the week. Or for that lovely AP white dial looky-likey that you have. They're both smashing 5's. Yup, I'm jealous 
(Nothing wrong with the Bautilus, but I think I had a brain fever when I bought it).


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey thanx! They are little treasures


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## adamvelasco (Jan 26, 2017)

Cgull said:


> Just got this one at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this. What's the model number?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Emrejagger said:


> Haha got two compliments in such a short period for the strap. It's suede strap from strapsco. The name or sku is st15. If you'll search for it on their website you'll find it. Pretty affordable too at 20$.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


I heard about that strap and brand delaminating and not being very well made. I will check with you in a month.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

chuasam said:


> I heard about that strap and brand delaminating and not being very well made. I will check with you in a month.


It's the first time i got s strap there so I'm not sure about the quality over time but for now it seems fine 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

catsteeth said:


> I'd swap my Bautilus for this any day of the week. Or for that lovely AP white dial looky-likey that you have. They're both smashing 5's. Yup, I'm jealous
> (Nothing wrong with the Bautilus, but I think I had a brain fever when I bought it).


I love these 5s as well but I dislike the lug width. You can't swap the tin bracelet for something else.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

adamvelasco said:


> I love this. What's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Snx123

Sent from my Samsung phone, non exploding model.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

SSA285K1 with a Chinese-sourced super engineer


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Still in love my SNZG.

It was a bit on the slow side , so I managed to regulate it and now it keeps very good time. 
Playing with night rest position (crown up if a bit fast or face up if a bit slow) I can keep it very close to atomic time for weeks.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Cgull said:


> Just got this one at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this model. I used to have the white version (SNX121). The odd lug width of 19mm was a bit of an annoyance, but aside from that the case size was great. I really wanted to pick up the black version, but the white date wheel stopped me from pulling the trigger. That watch with a black date wheel and a 20mm lug width would be ideal.


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

> I really like this model. I used to have the white version (SNX121). The odd lug width of 19mm was a bit of an annoyance, but aside from that the case size was great. I really wanted to pick up the black version, but the white date wheel stopped me from pulling the trigger. That watch with a black date wheel and a 20mm lug width would be ideal.


I agree on all points. i like the lug shape and case shape on this seiko 5 more than the other 2 models i've handled ..if only it was 20mm !


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wearing it again today:


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

StogieNinja said:


>


I used to have this watch too. Gorgeous dial, but I didn't like the 18mm lug width. If I remember correctly, you swapped the case on yours with one that had a lug width of 20mm, right? I wish I had thought of that. I kind of regret selling mine. And now they seem next to impossible to find.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

PiperTim said:


> If I remember correctly, you swapped the case on yours with one that had a lug width of 20mm, right?


Oh, never mind, I just saw that you said as much only two pages ago.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

PiperTim said:


> I used to have this watch too. Gorgeous dial, but I didn't like the 18mm lug width. If I remember correctly, you swapped the case on yours with one that had a lug width of 20mm, right? I wish I had thought of that. I kind of regret selling mine. And now they seem next to impossible to find.


Yeah, and they're like $100 if you do find one.

I wanted to get another to do a side-by-side comparison, cause even though I prefer the 20mm lugs, I think the 18mm actually looks more proportional, and the SNKE case is actually 1mm thinner than the SNKL case. Was bummed when i found out they were no longer $40 on Amazon!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This built tonight









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SNXK97


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

mooncameras said:


> Iam a new member of the 5 family my first ever. Very impressive and I paid only $36 on amazon. I will be posting more 5's in the future. Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the watch I got in pair with my SNK805.
The 5's are the best entry to the world of mechanical watches IMO.
Some of us make a full circle and after going for more expensive models return back to the basics and 5's

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

PiperTim said:


> I used to have this watch too. Gorgeous dial, but I didn't like the 18mm lug width. If I remember correctly, you swapped the case on yours with one that had a lug width of 20mm, right? I wish I had thought of that. I kind of regret selling mine. And now they seem next to impossible to find.


Rob @ monsterwatches sells these for 70€ ex shipping. He's from the Netherlands and has a lot of seikos. You should check his website, it's also on English.

Cheers

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Its interesting how solid they feel. I like the size of some of the 5's they are comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SRP781 "Mt.Fuji as a World Heritage" on a ZuluDiver NATO strap


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

My newest addition. SNKK93 on a Cincy Strap Works Stealth Bond seatbelt nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

SNZF17 on orange rubber, holding an orange balloon









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Spartan247 said:


> My newest addition. SNKK93 on a Cincy Strap Works Stealth Bond seatbelt nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm normally not a fan of the Seiko 5s with hands of that shape, but damned if that doesn't look good!


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

My first Seiko 5 that jumpstarted my mechanical watch passion 3 years ago. Now sports a high dome acrylic crystal. I'll never get rid of it


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNKK23 on tan leather. Don't sem to see many gold ones 'round these parts.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is mine


----------



## kjn (Apr 1, 2016)

SNKL23.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Tempted to get a bond nato for this soon


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01244.jpg


View attachment DSC01260.jpg


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Decided to put some new shoes... Standard SKX band









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

fwgx said:


> Tempted to get a bond nato for this soon


Do it. But get the 1 piece Zulu style like Connery wore. I got mine from Crown & Buckle. It's great quality for not much coin.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Brand new SNK803. I immediately took off the OEM strap and put it on this deBeer Breitling style oil tan leather.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

pantagruel said:


>


Looks so tiny in your hand!


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> Looks so tiny in your hand!


That's what she said.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Abrazagar (Feb 10, 2017)

My snzh at Dauphin Island, Al









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

ARMADUK said:


>


That one is looking super groovy. You wouldn't happen to have the model number for that, would you?


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Well thank you  7019-814A


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

This is black from most angles, but I accidentally picked up the basket-weave dial texture quite well today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SNK809


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

. On a Eulit Perlon


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SNK809; I just wish they'd lumed the triangle at 12 O'clock too, would then be perfect in my humble opinion


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SRP555J1 on Di-Modell Rallye


----------



## Abrazagar (Feb 10, 2017)

57 on a NATO









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

SNKK93 with a bit of color for this hot summer day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is my sixth Seiko 5, with a Lumibrite dial.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

809's cousin, the SNKN25 (or SNKN33). gonna be transplanted into a bigger case soon


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

My Sportsmatic from 1965.


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

holy smokes! love this combo. i've got an snk809 in a drawer somewhere, grew tired of the lil thing and it fell out of the rotation

where'd you find this strap?



ki6h said:


> . On a Eulit Perlon


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

impromptujazz said:


> holy smokes! love this combo. i've got an snk809 in a drawer somewhere, grew tired of the lil thing and it fell out of the rotation
> 
> where'd you find this strap?


Amazon believe it or not, shipped by Holben's. The color is Panama grey -- search for:

"Eulit Panama 18mm Grey Woven Braided Nylon Perlon German Watch Strap"


----------



## bjr22 (Jul 21, 2017)

SNZG15 with an assortment of straps.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mine. Great watch, especially for the price.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

A work in progress; long story short, I bought a case and dial for a 7S26A I had. The new case was hand polished to tidy it up and measures 37mm. The dial was for a 3 o' Clock case so I trimmed the feet. I relumed the hands as a practice run! I wanted unlumed dauphine hands but no vintage watches have unlumed hands with a lumed dial. I need a longer stem since my original case was 35mm and obviously, a new crystal. Thinking of going with a plexi but haven't decided yet.
I love this dial though, never saw another like it yet! I took the 5 shield off to make the dial less cluttered.


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

Vintage 5 Thai Army Vietnam War era








Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just got my 19mm black chromexcel with grey thread strap from Jack Foster.

Needless to say, I am in love with this combination.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry I'm a bit obsessed with this combination


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

AK2112 said:


> Sorry I'm a bit obsessed with this combination
> 
> View attachment 12400385


For good reason; that dial is mesmerising! What's the case code? 7S26-3180?


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

jaliya48 said:


> For good reason; that dial is mesmerising! What's the case code? 7S26-3180?


7s26-0480

thanks


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Baby monster


----------



## caleballen (Jul 29, 2017)

Got this guy on eBay this week.
7S26-2030

It looks like the original gold plating has worn away over time.
The Seiko text is slightly wonky upon closer inspection...


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

In keeping with the mix-match theme of this Seiko 5, I rummaged around in my strap box and dug out an 18mm mesh. I'll be swapping the crystal to a flat sapphire as soon as I get a crystal press.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

I think I've found the perfect strap for my SNK =)









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Changed the case on my SNKL41 again. Now in a SNKM** case, 39mm wide with 20mm lugs.

While the SNKE** case had a really nice vintage look and size, it just always felt too small at 36mm. This feels significantly more substantial, and is taking some getting used to... but I think I like it!










As a slightly more casual office watch, it works really well, and that's what I wanted out of it. On its own, it's great. But next to the SARB, you can see how much better the proportions on the SARB are overall.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZH53


----------



## Stfulton (Aug 8, 2017)

SNZF17








A common sight: an SNK803


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Changed the case on my SNKL41 again. Now in a SNKM** case, 39mm wide with 20mm lugs.
> 
> While the SNKE** case had a really nice vintage look and size, it just always felt too small at 36mm. This feels significantly more substantial, and is taking some getting used to... but I think I like it!
> 
> As a slightly more casual office watch, it works really well, and that's what I wanted out of it. On its own, it's great. But next to the SARB, you can see how much better the proportions on the SARB are overall.


Is that correct? The reason I ask is because I have a SNKM41 and it's the smaller 37mm case with 18mm lugs. And I just swapped for a SNKE case, which is 38-39mm with 20mm lugs


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

This has proved pretty versatile for different strap bracelet combinations.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

iuam said:


> Is that correct? The reason I ask is because I have a SNKM41 and it's the smaller 37mm case with 18mm lugs. And I just swapped for a SNKE case, which is 38-39mm with 20mm lugs


lol that's actually kinda funny.

Snmk41-52 like yours are 37/18. The SNKM61-72 like mine are 38-39/20.

The SNKE79-92 have 36mm cases with 20mm lugs, not sure which SNKE series you're using, but I'd like to know, as I have a J Springs with a 3 o'clock crown I was thinking I'd like to case swap as I'm not sure if I want to keep the stepped case.

Looks like I have to be more specific moving forward though!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hughes. said:


> This has proved pretty versatile for different strap bracelet combinations.
> 
> View attachment 12431411


What strap is that?


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> lol that's actually kinda funny.
> 
> Snmk41-52 like yours are 37/18. The SNKM61-72 like mine are 38-39/20.
> 
> ...


proof that seiko's model #s are completely random!


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

RotorRonin said:


> What strap is that?


Got a couple of them from an HK trader on here on eBay Took a while to arrive, but the straps themselves are really nice.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

My first new one, had various vintage ones before this.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Day 2, loving this new case.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Found my SNK793 (7S26-02J0)., my first automatic. This is seriously the condition I was wearing it in. I never realised it was a proper automatic at the time, being accustomed to kinetics. I guess I must have kept it on the wrist all the time.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Since it started taking after a good 5+ years in a box. Decided to do it justice and restore what I could.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## caleballen (Jul 29, 2017)

A 6309-6070 freshly arrived from India today


----------



## Abrazagar (Feb 10, 2017)

Got the classic Bond strap for my 57 from Treveo. Perfect length for my 7" wrist and material is incredibly comfortable for only $20.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Monster lite on nato strap


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

My favorite 5.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

My Seiko 5 from 1995 with a 7S26A mechanism( bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Seiko 7S26A )








Tks.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

This will have to keep me company until my Overseas becomes available.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I was looking forward to this, arrived today, unfortunately DOA


----------



## Filip0203 (Aug 3, 2017)

My Seiko 5


----------



## Filip0203 (Aug 3, 2017)

Whent diving with this one


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Truly a monster (on my wrist) 😆









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

a sortamod... SNKN25 in a SNKE case that's been beadblasted. sort of a mod


----------



## JuergenFassbender (Aug 1, 2017)

*The SNKL41K1 on black perlon.*


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Had this a few days now.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Orange for the summer vibes









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

A better picture from when I listed it for sale as a none working watch. Sold now.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Seiko 5 key attributes no. 1 automatic winding. Quartz need not apply.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SEIKO SRP481K1


----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

The perfect weekend watch.










The lume is visible at any hour, keeps great time and is nearly indestructible. Love this watch so much I wore it to work last Tuesday.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNKL19 on fragrant leather.



SRP605 on Helberg strap


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Abrazagar (Feb 10, 2017)

Just noticed my Seiko matches the piano









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Unadan360 (Jul 10, 2017)

Love the strap - can you point me to the model number and where to get it?



WatchNut22 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Unadan360 said:


> Love the strap - can you point me to the model number and where to get it?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/221982042689

I have had this watch for about 5 years and never could find a strap I thought made it work, until I found these. It's one of my favorite combinations.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

itsmemuffins said:


> View attachment 12507541


That's a beaut - don't believe I've seen that one before.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> That's a beaut - don't believe I've seen that one before.


Thanks. It's the snzg45. I'd be surprised if someone else here has one. Not that's it's rare, it's just not popular.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

My SNX 111, timeless clarity and simplicity.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

itsmemuffins said:


> View attachment 12507541





Vamospues said:


> My SNX 111, timeless clarity and simplicity.
> 
> View attachment 12527781
> View attachment 12527783


Now, these two are nice...

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Vamospues said:


> My SNX 111, timeless clarity and simplicity.
> 
> View attachment 12527781
> View attachment 12527783


Is that dial white or silver?


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Is that dial white or silver?


It's white: very, very slightly off-white. It also has a very subtle sunburst effect.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Vamospues said:


> It's white: very, very slightly off-white. It also has a very subtle sunburst effect.


Thanks. It's ridiculously hard to tell from most photos, even user photos, whether a dial is silver, white, somewhere in-between, etc.

I think this may be the dial I want to put into my J Springs case.


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

samael_6978 said:


> Now, these two are nice...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Since I put it on the mesh, it hast fast become one of my favourites. The oem bracelet just want doing it for me. The mesh bracelet is quite different. It's brushed rather than the usual polished affair and it's like a strap. I put it on a deployant buckle.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

itsmemuffins said:


> Since I put it on the mesh, it hast fast become one of my favourites. The oem bracelet just want doing it for me. The mesh bracelet is quite different. It's brushed rather than the usual polished affair and it's like a strap. I put it on a deployant buckle.
> 
> View attachment 12530219
> View attachment 12530247
> ...


I put my mesh on a deployant buckle as well on my Vostok scuba dude. Much easier and more comfortable to put on!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

itsmemuffins said:


> Since I put it on the mesh, it hast fast become one of my favourites. The oem bracelet just want doing it for me. The mesh bracelet is quite different. It's brushed rather than the usual polished affair and it's like a strap. I put it on a deployant buckle.
> 
> View attachment 12530219
> View attachment 12530247
> ...


A very interesting combination, and great pics too!


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Simple versatility...

*Seiko 5*























































~v~_​


----------



## d.b.cooper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello,
The "little" Seiko 5 sport with a race strap:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Seiko 5*
































































~v~_
​


----------



## jshields2025 (Sep 21, 2017)

My little 805 with the oem bracelet about a year in of everyday use, and still running like a champ. In my opinion it beats even the quartz watches in its price range.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Seiko 5*























































~v~_​


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here she is.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MonTex said:


> _*Seiko 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

hi Wus , this is my new seiko5 sport


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Newly acquired Seiko srpb21. I put it on a snzg13 bracelet. Can't believe it was only $136


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MWHarper (Oct 20, 2015)

Had this one almost a year and finally put it on a leather strap the other week haven't left my wrist since! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

itsmemuffins said:


> Newly acquired Seiko srpb21. I put it on a snzg13 bracelet. Can't believe it was only $136
> 
> View attachment 12549367
> View attachment 12549369
> ...


Congrats  
Where did you buy it ?


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

lechat said:


> Congrats
> Where did you buy it ?


Thanks :-!

On eBay from Hong Kong. It was quite by chance. It was $136 and they had two I put it in my watch list. After I finished actually looking for what I was looking for, in the first place. I went back to have another look. One remained, so I snapped it up.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

received this afternoon 
lovely red


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

lechat said:


> received this afternoon
> lovely red
> View attachment 12555989
> 
> ...


Nice. Just curious, is there a number stamped on the underside of the bracelet?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

itsmemuffins said:


> Newly acquired Seiko srpb21. I put it on a snzg13 bracelet. Can't believe it was only $136
> 
> View attachment 12549367
> View attachment 12549369
> ...


Whoah...that's awesome. I was thinking of getting the black dial but your pics are.making me rethink that. Is that a sunburst dial on the blue dial?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

djkay:
SNZF45 Correct? AKA Baby Monster 24 jewels 7S46 engine.
I have the SNZF47. Luv it to pieces.

X traindriver Art


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Whoah...that's awesome. I was thinking of getting the black dial but your pics are.making me rethink that. Is that a sunburst dial on the blue dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes it's a sunburst dial. Fades to black on the outer edge, I like it a lot.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

itsmemuffins said:


> Nice. Just curious, is there a number stamped on the underside of the bracelet?


No number underside the bracelet, Just serial number on the Back side

Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

itsmemuffins said:


> Thanks. Yes it's a sunburst dial. Fades to black on the outer edge, I like it a lot.


That settles it...I'm gonna get a blue dial. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not seeing many of these new 5s on eBay, nor on the usual import sites. Where are you guys getting them from?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## d.b.cooper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

[url=http://uploads.im/YC543.jpg]
[/URL]


----------



## William Voelkel (Mar 16, 2013)

Seiko 5 is an amazing value!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)

5 on new nato...


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Best quality without price


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

sea urchin.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

With a canva strap


----------



## mhprice2000 (Aug 15, 2017)

Bought this ten years ago on a trip to Tokyo. It's been one of the best and cheapest watches I've ever owned, and still going.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

I put my baby monster on the Steinhart rubber strap. Lol









the Steinhart "S" logo can easily mean Seiko as well 

Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

this summer , my baby monster


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

Love the fifty fathoms look.


----------



## William Voelkel (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like a million bucks!








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Afternoon switch to this little field watch...

*Seiko 5*_



























~v~​


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been enjoying my modded seiko 5 pieces this week.

Cheers!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

MonTex - your black field watch is lovely. What model number is that please? Are the numerals lumed?


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Seiko SNK377. Quick photos taken with phone, sorry for poor quality. Wanted to show awesome lumed numerals - this was just from a few seconds outside, then going into shady room.


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

What is the bottom watch? Really like it


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

vizsladog said:


> What is the bottom watch? Really like it


Same as the top one


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

SimonCK said:


> Seiko SNK377. Quick photos taken with phone, sorry for poor quality. Wanted to show awesome lumed numerals - this was just from a few seconds outside, then going into shady room.
> 
> View attachment 12593955
> View attachment 12593957





vizsladog said:


> What is the bottom watch? Really like it





taike said:


> Same as the top one


Well played playa, Lol! :-d:-!


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

vizsladog said:


> What is the bottom watch? Really like it


Thank you. It is a Seiko SNK377. I think Montex may have posted the black dial version SNK381 a few pages back.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Seikotilus


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> Seikotilus
> 
> View attachment 12597059
> 
> ...


Beautiful ! What is the model référence ? Is on one of those Seiko 5 designed by Gerald Genta ?


----------



## Abrazagar (Feb 10, 2017)

Light rain today. FFF Seiko on my new Alpha Shark G10 strap.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

sunset at Home


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Panzer971 said:


> Beautiful ! What is the model référence ? Is on one of those Seiko 5 designed by Gerald Genta ?


I was not aware about Genta designing Seiko, is that true? Reference is 7019-5140


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

great colour : )


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


> I was not aware about Genta designing Seiko, is that true? Reference is 7019-5140


He worked with so many watch companies that at the end he couldn't himself remember all the models he created. I read that for Seiko he designed several Seiko 5, including the SNKK45, 47 & 55 (same watch with different coloured dials), and at least a Credor. Yours has Genta DNA all over it :-D


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

SNKL43



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d.golden (Oct 26, 2017)

supersong115 said:


> Here is my SNZG15J1 on C&B Lotus strap
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=834523&d=1348941385"]
> 
> ...


I still think this is one of the best pictures of the SNZG15 on the entire internet!
Just can't figure out if it's a black or blue dial!?!


----------



## d.golden (Oct 26, 2017)

d.golden said:


> I still think this is one of the best pictures of the SNZG15 on the entire internet!
> Just can't figure out if it's a black or blue dial!?!


Can anyone help with this?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just purchased two hours ago:

IMG_20171102_154328

2017-11-02_03-56-08


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Double post - deleted.


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

Unfortunately I just broke the crystal and apparently Seiko has no replacements


----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

On a nice cheap nato :-!


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

teo_cr said:


> Unfortunately I just broke the crystal and apparently Seiko has no replacements
> 
> View attachment 12626099


You may be able to find NOS crystals on eBay, either Seiko or 3rd party. Cool watch. Good luck!

Sent from my Commodore 64 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

MonTex said:


> _Afternoon switch to this little field watch...
> 
> *Seiko 5*_
> 
> ...





SimonCK said:


> MonTex - your black field watch is lovely. What model number is that please? Are the numerals lumed?


*
That's the*_ *SEIKO 5 SNX809 and yes, they're appropriately lumed...
*








_~v~​


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

thanks MonTex. Great photo of the lume. Your photos always have superb sharpness and focus. 

If only the date wheel was black too, it's strange how inconsistent Seiko 5's are for date wheel colours and matching the dial. I believe the SNK381 is very similar but has a black date wheel. I recently got the white version (SNK377) but kinda wish i had gone for the black.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Really like your Seiko 5. Lovely


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

2017-11-03_04-32-01 by KymarPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Snxs79 on black leather.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

d.golden said:


> I still think this is one of the best pictures of the SNZG15 on the entire internet!
> Just can't figure out if it's a black or blue dial!?!


http://bfy.tw/EqOK


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

My only 5.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Darv87 (Aug 31, 2017)

Lots of really great Seiko 5s shown on this thread. After looking through them all I have just purchased 1 myself the SNKE51 haven't told the wife yet though. Was just wondering where is the best place to get new straps as I'm planning on putting a dark brown leather strap on and was hoping for a bit inspiration. Thanks in advance.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Darv87 said:


> Lots of really great Seiko 5s shown on this thread. After looking through them all I have just purchased 1 myself the SNKE51 haven't told the wife yet though. Was just wondering where is the best place to get new straps as I'm planning on putting a dark brown leather strap on and was hoping for a bit inspiration. Thanks in advance.


cheapestnatostraps.com 
Fits the Seiko 5 themes of value pricing and large selection, plus 20% off if you buy 5. Don't forget to look at the clearance section.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

IMHO, get a Hirsch. The Duke or Merino are ones that I use and love. Just make sure that if yours has 18mm lugs, you get a strap with the stitching really close to the edge of the strap which will help the strap look wider. Stitching with ample room will emphasize the skinny 18mm strap width.

EDIT: Just saw yours has 20mm lugs. Lots of great options. Besides the Hirsch, I also like Hadley Roma’s oil-tamed leather, $19 on eBay. I’ve had mine for years, looks great.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wearing the SRPB27 for the second day in a row:


----------



## NuttySlack (Dec 20, 2016)

One of my Seiko 5 s

I swapped out the nasty black strap for a nice flieger style leather one, but kept the original buckle.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Great thread! Enjoying the big SNZH69.


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Vintage Seiko 5 7009-3100


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Wore the trusty SNK803 deer hunting this past week.

This was the best I could do from my blind.









Even without a "boost" the lume stays functional throughout the night.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

My newest 5er:


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Run Jewels (Nov 23, 2017)

My first 5er. 6119-8610 apparently vintage from 75.

Now my problem is deciding between the brown leather strap and the original metal bracelet while waiting for my alpinist. Opinions appreciated


----------



## jure12387 (Oct 15, 2017)

My beauty 7009-3040









It would mean a lot to me if You could take your time to check my YouTube video in which I reviewed this Seiko 5. 
Best regards Jure


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Its a Seiko Saturday night!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

I only haver one Seiko 5

I'm not a fan of the "5" logo, but I love Divers and the Seiko Yellow, so a combination of both was a no brainer. I believe that this one is becoming somewhat thin on the ground nowadays.

SKZ251
















K.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

As posted in the last WRUW thread. I went from Seiko 5 and Invicta to grail's only to go back to Seiko 5 and Invicta.

I really appreciate the Seiko 5's after my journey (still in progress) but not the Seiko stock imagery which is as flat as a pancake.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Gulf Colors!


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> Wore the trusty SNK803 deer hunting this past week.
> 
> This was the best I could do from my blind.
> 
> ...


Any chance you know where I could source that bracelet? Ordered one from Chronograph.com that didn't fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Laefar (Dec 5, 2017)

My SNK801K1. Love this watch, but can't really wear it - way too small for my wrist.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

gorgeous dial


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

From the beach









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Laefar said:


> My SNK801K1. Love this watch, but can't really wear it - way too small for my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12710385


Repeat after me : "You call it too small, I call it dressy" :-D


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNKL19


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Guzmannosaurus said:


>


Hi all,

This is one fantastic looking watch. Anyone could help with telling which model exactly it is and perhaps where I could get one?

Thanks


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is one fantastic looking watch. Anyone could help with telling which model exactly it is and perhaps where I could get one?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...srpb17-srpb17k1-srpb17k-mens-watch-11552.html


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

taike said:


> Seiko 5 Sports 'Turtle' Automatic SRPB17 SRPB17K1 SRPB17K Men's Watch


Wow that was fast taike! Thanks a lot Sir!


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Really taken with these Seiko 5 Turtles myself. Love the retro design face and having the 4r36 movement is a bonus.
Very tempted to get one myself.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Vintage vibes


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## beyondsalvation (Dec 13, 2017)

My 5 from 1975....


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This isn't mine anymore. I informed my other half that I'm getting a SARB so I'll sell the SNKL.

Her response was 'No, I want it!'

(Pictured on my wrist, not hers):

IMG_20170523_202547


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

gorgeous Red dial


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

Anglo Irish said:


> This isn't mine anymore. I informed my other half that I'm getting a SARB so I'll sell the SNKL.
> 
> Her response was 'No, I want it!'
> 
> ...


Looks super classy on that strap.


----------



## turkwood (Dec 20, 2017)

My 1982 German market Seiko 5 Automatic.


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't want to overstate my case, but I think I might be approaching peak Seiko 5.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRPA49


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Rare Seiko 5 6119-7160


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


What's the model number for the one on the right?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mikksteel said:


> What's the model number for the one on the right?


SNZF23 is 38mm version Sea Urchin


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mikksteel said:


> What's the model number for the one on the right?


SNZF23 is 38mm version Sea Urchin


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> SNZF23 is 38mm version Sea Urchin


Wish I could find one of those. I have the full size SNZF15.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

New band, first day wearing on leather NATO. SNK-805










Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Newest









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

My first......SNZG07J1









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## drobyo (Jan 5, 2018)

Posted this in another thread, but thought it was relevant here. This is my first automatic, a Seiko 5 SNK803


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Mt. Fuji as a World Heritage Limited Edition SRP781


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SNXK97 JDM Seiko 5









SNXK97


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mikksteel said:


> What's the model number for the one on the right?


38mm Sea Urchins SNZF25 and 23


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

SNZF17 with Yobokies plain chapter ring, plus a few drops of rain.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Another urchin.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

ki6h said:


> SNXK97 JDM Seiko 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very.....very nice!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Soon not to be a 5. FFF dial on the way.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradroid (Feb 18, 2018)

Got a SNZF15 arriving tomorrow, really excited. My first automatic watch. Going to work my way up to a Speedmaster (which isn't automatic of course, but you know what I mean!)


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

The old orange sea urchin


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Vintage 5









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dbtong (Feb 21, 2017)

SNGZ15 on ToxicNato Shiznit.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP555








"Made in Japan"


----------



## Paradroid (Feb 18, 2018)

Just got my first automatic. Loving the freedom of different watches after stopping wearing a smart watch.

SNZF15


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

I've owned a few Seiko 5's and sold them because I wasn't happy with the case. Most of them just tend to wear a little small on my 7.25" wrist. I've also found a few that had cases I liked but the dials never really did much for me. So I decided I'd just find a dial that I liked and have it swapped into a different case. I couldn't make up my mind so I did 2.

SNK615 dial with SNKE49 case, low dome sapphire crystal with purple AR coating.

Some of you may have seen this mod featured on Minitwatch on YouTube. Credit where credit is due. That inspired me to get my own done. The dial is a sunburst aqua marine blue and is hard to capture in pictures, but it's gorgeous. It's quite different from the rest of my collection and I love that. I especially like the yellow second hand which has lume at the tip. The case is 38.5mm with 20mm lugs, perfect size for this watch.










SNXS77 dial with SNKM63 case, low dome sapphire crystal with blue AR coating.

I've always loved this dial, I think it's one of the best in the Seiko 5 line. The case, no so much. It wore pretty small, had 19mm lugs and has a profile I just didn't like. By contrast the SNKM6x is one of the better Seiko 5 cases imo at 39mm and 20mm lugs. I couldn't be happier with how this one turned out.










Big thanks to Duarte at NEWW for his work on these. Excellent job, fair prices and crazy fast turnaround. I can't recommend him enough.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


>


At first glance I thought that was a Sarb035! Model number?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Exer said:


> At first glance I thought that was a Sarb035! Model number?


If I'm not mistaken that one is a SNKA01.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Exer said:


> At first glance I thought that was a Sarb035! Model number?





Peace N Time said:


> If I'm not mistaken that one is a SNKA01.


It's an SNKL41 (which I believe shares the same dial as the SNKA01), but in a SNKE79 case. I loved the more clean, modern dial of the L41 (notice the lack of silver framing on the day/date), but I loved that the SNKE79 case has a more "vintage Seiko" look, while also having 20mm lugs.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Spartan247 said:


> SNXS77 dial with SNKM63 case, low dome sapphire crystal with blue AR coating.
> 
> I've always loved this dial, I think it's one of the best in the Seiko 5 line. The case, no so much. It wore pretty small, had 19mm lugs and has a profile I just didn't like. By contrast the SNKM6x is one of the better Seiko 5 cases imo at 39mm and 20mm lugs. I couldn't be happier with how this one turned out.


Nice! I had my SNKL41 dial in a SNKM6x case for a bit but it was too thick for that dial. Your choice fits that thicker case so much better.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Nice! I had my SNKL41 dial in a SNKM6x case for a bit but it was too thick for that dial. Your choice fits that thicker case so much better.


Thanks. I really like how it turned out. I think you also made the right move by going with the SNKE79 case, it looks gorgeous. That's a 36 right? What's the L2L?


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

my Sea Urchin with a little change.


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)

How about a Seiko 5 mod? Aqua Terra Homage. (_psst, don't do that, it's against our rules - The Admin_).


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Tremendous bang-for-buck watch! 
This SNZG I have is a super field watch.
Never lets me down!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

astrum3d said:


> How about a Seiko 5 mod? Aqua Terra Homage.
> 
> View attachment 12979739










I made my own with dial and hands from Yobokies and a polished SNK807 case...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Spartan247 said:


> Thanks. I really like how it turned out. I think you also made the right move by going with the SNKE79 case, it looks gorgeous. That's a 36 right? What's the L2L?


Yeah 36mm which feels really small compared to some of my watches but it's a great Sunday watch.

No idea on the L2L, I never measured it!


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

SNZF17 can do it all









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradroid (Feb 18, 2018)

Definitely agree that the 17 can do it all. I've got the 15 with the Pepsi bezel and love it, but it strikes me as being better for casual clothing. The 17 can do casual, but it suits smarter dress well too.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mascherani said:


> my Sea Urchin with a little change.


It is an amazing upgrade! Very well done Sir

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Yaaaaas Sea Urchin love! Shot of mine from several years ago now. My first ever mechanical.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

Faux Tuna, beat to hell and still going strong. Probably going to mod it.
]


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

50 Fathoms


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sea urchin thread!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone know offhand if the SNZF29 can accommodate any aftermarket bezel options?


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> It is an amazing upgrade! Very well done Sir
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


thanks, my friend. 
I think it looks a little more elegant now. but hey, I'm suspicious...


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Posted yesterday's pic because I prefer the blue SAT to the red SUN in the day window.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRP741K1 - orange/yellow lume, 44x11,4R36


----------



## elvishate (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi.
This is my Seiko 5 SNZG13J1.
Hand made 22mm tan leather strap.






















View attachment IMG_0330.jpg


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

FFF


----------



## dbtong (Feb 21, 2017)

SNGZ15 after dark. I don't get why the pic gets rotated when attaching.
View attachment 12994511


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Here's my Seiko 5 being stolen!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

ARMADUK said:


>


What's the reference number of this model?! It looks so good!!!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko 5 Sports SRPB31 lume shot & regular light


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Exer said:


> What's the reference number of this model?! It looks so good!!!


Fenks! It is SNKK47 with updated dial


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SNZH53 on waterproof strap.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

the once-a-week beater


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Seiko 5 ...









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I just finished this SNK809 mod for my girlfriend.

































Dial: Dagaz Cali Superluminova (I love the California dial): Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
Crystal: Crystaltimes CT063 - CT063LD Blue (sapphire double domed blue AR): https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/seiko-5-sport/ct063/
Strap: Cheapest NATO Straps Dia De Muertos 18mm: https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...dia-de-muertos-nato-strap?variant=36426977488
Hands: original sans the seconds hand (digging the laid-back no-seconds vibe)

How to do it if you're new (the sped up video with fun music is confidence-boosting):


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

chillin' my slightly moded Sea Urchin.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SEIKO 5 SNXK97 








SNXK97J1








second language in day window is Arabic.


----------



## JuergenFassbender (Aug 1, 2017)

The SNKL43K1 On sunlight. Love the dial!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

mascherani said:


> chillin' my slightly moded Sea Urchin.


Beautiful. The snowflakes hands really enhance what is already a beautiful watch.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Seiko 5 case (38mm, 20mm lugs), Dagaz dial, Yobokies hands. The perfect field watch.

Haven't brushed the case yet, but I may soon. Still trying to decide.

Special thanks to @rbesass, who bailed me out when I mangled the first dial and handset. Thanks again Randy!


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

No Seiko 5 of my own to show (yet) but am considering the SRPB79 because I want a countdown bezel. Online the measurements range (depending on source) between 42-44mm diameter, and from 11-13mm thickness. Does anyone own one, can tell me the actual dimensions? Also I notice this watch model may end in a -J or a -J1 or a -K or a -K1. What do those additional characters mean?

I would insert an image from my computer, but the image dialog box now has NO option for a file on my computer, that's new. What's up with that? It's now URL or nothing. I will try URL:


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Seiko 5 case (38mm, 20mm lugs), Dagaz dial, Yobokies hands. The perfect field watch.
> 
> Haven't brushed the case yet, but I may soon. Still trying to decide.
> 
> Special thanks to @rbesass, who bailed me out when I mangled the first dial and handset. Thanks again Randy!


Nice!

Post if you brush it. Curious to see results.

Is that an SKNL09?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

steinercat said:


> Nice!
> 
> Post if you brush it. Curious to see results.
> 
> Is that an SKNL09?


SNKK93, same case model as the SNKL09.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

bolster said:


> No Seiko 5 of my own to show (yet) but am considering the SRPB79 because I want a countdown bezel. Online the measurements range (depending on source) between 42-44mm diameter, and from 11-13mm thickness. Does anyone own one, can tell me the actual dimensions? Also I notice this watch model may end in a -J or a -J1 or a -K or a -K1. What do those additional characters mean?
> 
> I would insert an image from my computer, but the image dialog box now has NO option for a file on my computer, that's new. What's up with that? It's now URL or nothing. I will try URL:
> 
> View attachment 13115835


To choose a file from your own computer go to "Advanced" instead of Quick reply.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Here my mod Seiko5!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jo Hande said:


> Here my mod Seiko5!
> View attachment 13116279


Neat design with retro vibe. 
Like balanced and clean look.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

ki6h said:


> To choose a file from your own computer go to "Advanced" instead of Quick reply.


D'oh! Thank you kind sir.

While I've got the microphone, is there any rhyme or reason to the alternate endings of Seiko's model numbers? The SRPB79 ends in a variety of letter/number combos: either -J or -J1 or -K or -K1...do those mean anything?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

NOS (May 2004) SNZ391:


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Its summer so the orange rubber is strap is back on the SNZF17









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Seiko SNK809, now in green. Before and after:









Since I don't like the see-through-casebacks, it got a solid metal SKX-back.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Rmk5055 (May 4, 2018)




----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Since I don't like the see-through-casebacks, it got a solid metal SKX-back.
> Cheers,
> Tom


Nice!

But tell me why you don't like see-through casebacks?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bolster said:


> Nice!
> 
> But tell me why you don't like see-through casebacks?


a question of modesty. likes to keep his backside covered


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Anglo Irish said:


>


Mine is Malaysian...


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

taike said:


> a question of modesty. likes to keep his backside covered


LOL! Good one! :-d


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

SNK381. Perfect 10:10 time too! Got the white version too SNK377 but think I prefer the black dial. Lumed numerals are awesome.


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Anyone know the model of white dial, Arabic number seiko5?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

SimonCK said:


> SNK381. Perfect 10:10 time too! Got the white version too SNK377 but think I prefer the black dial. Lumed numerals are awesome.


This is a beauty!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

tonygermano2 said:


> Anyone know the model of white dial, Arabic number seiko5?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


SNK619
SNK377
SNKL89
SNKE57
SNKL59
SNK579
SNKE93
SNKE97

http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5fi...99&GN[]=Men's&FC[]=White&HM[]=Arabic+Numerals


----------



## gabby131 (May 3, 2018)

Here's mine. I feel in love with this SNK.... I got the white and blue dial versions as well.


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice SNK posted above.

I was fortunate to get my grail of Seiko 5's a couple of weeks ago, bought from forum member McPhisto, I've wanted a SNKL07 since the time they discontinued them (typical timing). This case is easily the nicest Seiko 5 case of the four I own. I also love the white second hand which is far easier to see than a silver one.

This is a blue dial version which is wonderful when it catches the light. Anyway to the pics:


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Very nice.


SimonCK said:


> Nice SNK posted above.
> 
> I was fortunate to get my grail of Seiko 5's a couple of weeks ago, bought from forum member McPhisto, I've wanted a SNKL07 since the time they discontinued them (typical timing). This case is easily the nicest Seiko 5 case of the four I own. I also love the white second hand which is far easier to see than a silver one.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Plutux (May 15, 2018)

Disclaimer: I was a bit passionate when writing this post so you can skip directly to the picture below. Just wanted to share my story!

Hello everyone,

So about a month ago I thought I had enough of my Apple Watch and decided to revive my old quartz watch. Of course I wanted something more and felt I had to find myself a nice mechanical, preferably automatic timekeeper. I kinda had a crush on a Hamilton Pan Europ I saw in a store but didn't quite want to spend that much on a watch (for now). Here and there I came across the wonderful world of affordable automatic watches: the Seiko 5 (Sports).

Couple weeks later I found this nice SRPB91 on the grey market. Though I had previously said I didn't want a diver, I thought it looked really nice and bought me a birthday present. Bracelet was quite fine, but I swapped it for a Geckota Vintage Bond NATO. After about a week of wearing it daily (and loving it!) I thought it was too nice to be worn at times when it could be scratched or damaged and began looking for something else to wear on those occasions.

Suffice to say, I caught the watch virus rather quickly. While looking for a cheap one I could bang on walls without caring too much, I came across my next acquisition: this SRPB21 with a beautiful sunburst blue face. I immediately changed the stock rusty-ish NATO for a Dassari M5 Rally strap (NATO was too thick and short for my wrist).

Then I finally found the rugged watch I was looking for: the SNK805...

Long story short, in about a month's time I got those three beauties and I couldn't be happier with my choices! Thanks for reading


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Here's an SNK809 I recently modded for my wife:

























As you can see I didn't set the hands very well; the minute hand is about five minutes off. Will remedy that!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Modified my SRP741 today- The bezel was easy to pop off, removed gasket and soaked in lacquer thinner to removed the enamel compass markings. Much cleaner look I think. Put it on an engineer with Watchgecko ratchet.


----------



## zeuspower (Dec 26, 2016)

A little *oversized for my wrist*,but still I love it !! :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## longthizzzzy (Apr 1, 2014)

what is the ref number on that .. just clean looking


----------



## longthizzzzy (Apr 1, 2014)

pmarte said:


> Mine is Malaysian...
> View attachment 13125303


what is the ref number on that .. just clean looking


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mt. Fuji limited edition 5


----------



## fastdriver0 (Jun 1, 2018)

SNKE51K1


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

longthizzzzy said:


> what is the ref number on that .. just clean looking


SNKL15 - Shown here on perlon:


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

longthizzzzy said:


> what is the ref number on that .. just clean looking


SNKL15 - Shown here on NATO


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

SKX425/SNZH55 WITH SKX425 DIAL AND NH36


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

SNZH55 modded with custom bezel, Dagaz dial and SNK hands.


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

This is my first Seiko 5 and I am smitten. It was a gift and what a gift. I love the blue, the bezel, the long, pointy hands, the heft and the style. If it had hacking, it would be almost perfect. It's hard not to wear it all the time.









Love the way it looks and feels on my wrist. It has found a permanent home.









Have a wonderful day wherever and whoever you are. Remember to be kind.


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

Askofu, that's a beautiful piece!

love the bracelet as well. did it come with the watch? i'd love to find something similar


----------



## Askofu (Jun 5, 2012)

impromptujazz said:


> Askofu, that's a beautiful piece!
> 
> love the bracelet as well. did it come with the watch? i'd love to find something similar


Bracelet is a MiLTAT Super Engineer type 2. As both were gifts, it did come with the watch, but it's not from Seiko. Thanks.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Ice baby


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

I loove this beauty









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

pmarte said:


> SNKL15 - Shown here on perlon:
> View attachment 13199465


From where is this person strap? I am digging this look a lot.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New arrival



SRPC53


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP159J1


----------



## Noeesp (Jun 27, 2015)

Wearing the Samurai today!


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

...









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

bought it, hated it, sold it


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Emrejagger said:


> I loove this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What reference # is this? Looks just like a Sarb035?


----------



## arrowhd (May 18, 2017)




----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

kostependrhs said:


> View attachment 13239091


That's a beauty.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Seiko 5 and world football championship









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

maxfreakout said:


> What reference # is this? Looks just like a Sarb035?


Not my watch but I believe it's the snkl41.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

maxfreakout said:


> What reference # is this? Looks just like a Sarb035?


Not my watch but I believe it's the snkl41.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm keeping myself occupied with my newest toy; a crystal press! I wanted a domed acrylic on my Seiko 5 custom (NH36 powered). Here's how she looks-
Before-







After-


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Just got this last Friday! SRPB91


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Seikotilus


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Modded SNKL15


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

View attachment 13298061
View attachment 13298069
View attachment 13298071


Modded SNKL15


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> Modded SNKL15


Very nice. Good use of the blue hands.


----------



## gjphil (Jul 13, 2018)

And another modded SNKL15


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I only have this one in working condition. It is a bit small for my wrist. I don't particularly like the hands on this either.

Seiko SNK-607 i think by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

This was a Yobokies watch that was gifted to me.I managed to break the stem. Then when taking the movement out the dial came loose and took the hands off
I'm looking for a 5 in Pawn Shops to get the movement out of.

Seiko 5 busted by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## tugar747 (Jul 14, 2018)

SNKL43









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

I HAD a few nice Seiko5, also modded myself, ... but on friday 13th July they have been STOLEN from the house ...

Johan


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

That looks awesome! Great job 



jaliya48 said:


> I'm keeping myself occupied with my newest toy; a crystal press! I wanted a domed acrylic on my Seiko 5 custom (NH36 powered). Here's how she looks-
> Before-
> View attachment 13293697
> 
> ...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Green with envy.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Jo Hande said:


> I HAD a few nice Seiko5, also modded myself, ... but on friday 13th July they have been STOLEN from the house ...


Bummer... I feel your pain :-(


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

I see you caught the bug lol. But it's your wallet that's going to get sick



Plutux said:


> Disclaimer: I was a bit passionate when writing this post so you can skip directly to the picture below. Just wanted to share my story!
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes, please. :-d



ki6h said:


> Mt. Fuji as a World Heritage Limited Edition SRP781


----------



## Plutux (May 15, 2018)

TypeSly said:


> I see you caught the bug lol. But it's your wallet that's going to get sick


Well the nice thing with Seiko 5s is that you can start a collection without breaking the bank. However that can lead to looking into more expensive stuff too...

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Plutux said:


> Well the nice thing with Seiko 5s is that you can start a collection without breaking the bank. However that can lead to looking into more expensive stuff too...
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Yup, for sure! Seiko 5's are the ultimate way to get into this "hobby". These forums can definitely be hazardous to your wallet as well :-d


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Zsolto said:


> Hi Guys, first post in this thread, presenting my first Seiko 5, an SNK645.
> 
> View attachment 11124362
> 
> ...


I will be darned! That is the exact dial my broken Yobokies 5 has!


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Haha, Seikoboy must have used this dial for his mod 


Poor Old Dave said:


> I will be darned! That is the exact dial my broken Yobokies 5 has!


Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note5


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Jo Hande said:


> I HAD a few nice Seiko5, also modded myself, ... but on friday 13th July they have been STOLEN from the house ...
> 
> Johan
> View attachment 13309999


That sucks. Especially considering they will probably end up ditched in a dumpster or something when pawn shops won't offer much.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Panzer971 and Brandon for your toughts after the burglary at our home.
I will start again collecting Seiko 5 ... 
Thanks,
Jo


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Jo Hande said:


> Thanks Panzer971 and Brandon for your toughts after the burglary at our home.
> I will start again collecting Seiko 5 ...
> Thanks,
> Jo
> View attachment 13321239


If you're at all interested, I'd like to pop a sapphire in an SNK for you if you get another one. PM me. Let's get you back on track!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Jo Hande said:


> Thanks Panzer971 and Brandon for your toughts after the burglary at our home.
> I will start again collecting Seiko 5 ...
> Thanks,
> Jo
> ...


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ARMADUK said:


>


I love your vintage !


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

^ what model is that?


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

SNKE79J1 ... feels slightly bigger than all other 5s I have tried: might even keep this one for more than the usual couple of months!

(Wish they were 39 mm rather than 36/37 ... )


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

double post


----------



## wesnellans (Aug 31, 2017)

Just a plain SNZG15 on a silicone strap for its first workday outing. First auto, first Seiko, loving it. Only lost 4 seconds all day, too!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Urchin









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

My first automatic. I've looked at many other watches, but somehow it just felt right to start with a 5:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5 Sawtooth


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

mrlongtree said:


> Snap !!


Does anyone know which models this perhaps?


----------



## Jake Atkins (Aug 19, 2018)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> mrlongtree said:
> 
> 
> > Snap !!
> ...


 I believe that is the snk381


----------



## Jake Atkins (Aug 19, 2018)

Urchin on a bond nato😎 I reckon it works


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Jake Atkins said:


> I believe that is the snk381


I think you're right, thanks!


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

maxfreakout said:


> What reference # is this? Looks just like a Sarb035?


Hi im sorry for the very late reply but its indeed the snkl41. I was on vacation and logged of the app and just got back online. It's literally my favourite watch even though I got different watches.( like orient ray, skx007 etc )

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

I've had my SNZG for 2 days now and it's about 16 seconds quick per day, which is fairly standard from what I gather.

I have a question though, if you guys don't mind; at midnight the day turns to something I can't read first (Japanese perhaps, or maybe Arabic?) and then it takes two to 3 hours (I estimate) before it switches again to the day in English. Is this normal, or did I do something wrong when setting it perhaps?

edit: forgot to post a pic:


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

The date switch over 'delay' is normal. Cant quite see your dial bottom but my guess is the Alt is Arabic


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Woody36327 said:


> The date switch over 'delay' is normal. Cant quite see your dial bottom but my guess is the Alt is Arabic


Thanks. I've watched and read many reviews before I ordered it but had not come across that info. Kinda surprised it takes so long to switch to the right day in the right language though.

And yes, it's a J1 version. I'm kinda embarrassed that I cared enough to pay extra for a J1, but it was only 9 bucks more than a K1 and I wasn't sure if it would fit my skinny wrist so it was possible I'd have to sell it again if it turned out to be too big for me.

My grandmother would probably turn in here grave if she knew, she's originally from Malaysia and was imprisoned by the Japanese in WW2....she didn't speak to my uncle for almost 6 months after he bought his first Japanese motorcycle.... :roll:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I've had my SNZG for 2 days now and it's about 16 seconds quick per day, which is fairly standard from what I gather.
> 
> I have a question though, if you guys don't mind; at midnight the day turns to something I can't read first (Japanese perhaps, or maybe Arabic?) and then it takes two to 3 hours (I estimate) before it switches again to the day in English. Is this normal, or did I do something wrong when setting it perhaps?
> 
> edit: forgot to post a pic:


it is called a Kanji Date Wheel


----------



## burak.yigit (Jan 30, 2018)

.









Redmi 5 Plus cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

hey brother


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm still looking for the right strap for my SNZG. Normally I always go with black but I'd thought I'd change it up a bit this time. I liked the look of the thick leather one with the white stitching but I didn't like how thick and heavy it felt around my wrist.

So here's another one; 2mm thin smooth soft suede in coyote brown:

















It's super comfy but I'm not sure about the color yet. I have one more on the way though, stay tuned! :-d


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> it is called a Kanji Date Wheel


Thanks for showing that, I'm always interested in learning more about my watches!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Thanks for showing that, I'm always interested in learning more about my watches!


For non JDM models; it may also have Spanish.. or Arabic. Depending on the region it was supposed to be sold. My Swiss Fossil has English and Spanish. 
My very old Seiko Starfish has the Kanji date wheel.. while my SRP309 has English / Spanish as well.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Thanks for showing that, I'm always interested in learning more about my watches!


Sorry, but I don't think that it has a kanji date wheel.

From what I could make of your watch (via your picture), it's a "Made in Japan" Seiko 5 - which almost certainly means it has an Arabic date wheel (since they were badged "Made in Japan" for the Saudi/Middle Eastern markets).


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Impulse said:


> Sorry, but I don't think that it has a kanji date wheel.
> 
> From what I could make of your watch (via your picture), it's a "Made in Japan" Seiko 5 - which almost certainly means it has an Arabic date wheel (since they were badged "Made in Japan" for the Saudi/Middle Eastern markets).


Yeah, it's a J1 & it looks more like Arabic to me too. Are those called differently then?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SNXS77. i bought it to get it modded (adding kanji, changing seconds hand, putting it on leather) but out of the box, i had to wear it lastnight, lol. it'll probably normally be on a black strap but i had a go w/ brown lastnight.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## em_er_zet (Aug 3, 2018)

Here is mine. Seems like a very popular model out there.

Btw, has anyone changed the mineral crystal to sapphire? I've been thinking about it for a long time but never pull the trigger.









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

where it'll really shine: on a black strap


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

em_er_zet said:


> Btw, has anyone changed the mineral crystal to sapphire? I've been thinking about it for a long time but never pull the trigger.


I changed the crystal in my SNK-809 to a sapphire AR. This crystal is about the same thickness so the watch looks completely stock. The only thing that gives it away is the occasional flash of blue when the light hits the crystal just right.


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)

Added a custom strap to this seiko SNKA. It formerly wore an integrated bracelet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> SNXS77. i bought it to get it modded (adding kanji, changing seconds hand, putting it on leather)


here it is:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

a couple changes really livens up what some might consider kind of a mundane little watch.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

*core EDC*

This thin suede strap is really growing on me, love how it's starting to look with a little wear on it as well:

Admin note: 8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

My favourite watch of the moment. SNKL41 on Geckota reddish-brown Horween on my 7.25" wrist. Just about perfect.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## burak.yigit (Jan 30, 2018)

small and perfect









Redmi 5 Plus cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Seiko 5 Saturday

Seiko SNK 9-01-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

burak.yigit said:


> small and perfect


I love that. What was the model number?


----------



## burak.yigit (Jan 30, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> I love that. What was the model number?


its SNXF05


----------



## burak.yigit (Jan 30, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> I love that. What was the model number?


its SNXF05


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

burak.yigit said:


> its SNXF05


The darker strap totally changes it!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

burak.yigit said:


> its SNXF05


Thanks! Might be time for me to pick up another Seiko 5.


----------



## esotec (Aug 18, 2018)

My humble contribution - a Seiko 5 6119-6003. Gotta love the aesthetics of it, the sunburst. Feels so right on the wrist, and that comes from me, who's used to 43 mm size and up.
I believe it is the original bracelet, but I had to change the lens which was way to damaged.


----------



## esotec (Aug 18, 2018)

Can a Seiko that answers to the known "qualifications" of a Seiko 5 but does not bear the 5 logo be considered a Seiko 5?


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's my old stager, I don't like the pattern on the other side of the bracelet; hence the visible 'STAINLESS STEEL' moniker. :-d

*Ref. 7009-3100*


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

esotec said:


> Can a Seiko that answers to the known "qualifications" of a Seiko 5 but does not bear the 5 logo be considered a Seiko 5?


no


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

KO_81 said:


> Here's my old stager, I don't like the pattern on the other side of the bracelet; hence the visible 'STAINLESS STEEL' moniker. :-d
> 
> *Ref. 7009-3100*


expansion bracelets are cheap. just get one you like


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

esotec said:


> Can a Seiko that answers to the known "qualifications" of a Seiko 5 but does not bear the 5 logo be considered a Seiko 5?


Yup. For example, SKX007, 009, 011 divers "Made in Japan" come with a tag that reads "Seiko 5."


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

sky by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## JohnHartford (Aug 20, 2018)

Late night DITC with my SRPB29.


----------



## esotec (Aug 18, 2018)

Taike - Please explain.
I am curious because i've seen the same seikos with and without the "DX" for example, so how's the "5" different?


----------



## rayshinsan (Aug 19, 2018)

The ever trusty 809


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

esotec said:


> Taike - Please explain.
> I am curious because i've seen the same seikos with and without the "DX" for example, so how's the "5" different?


Seiko moved the same models in and out sub-lines throughout the 1960s and 70s. This includes:

5
DX
Actus
5 Actus
5 Sports

and no sub-line branding. More recent watches in the 1990s and 2000s like the SNX425 and some 7S movement divers had the 5 badge etched in the crystal. Oddly enough, even some of the models in the SARG line with the 6R15 movement had "5 Sports" tags.

I once heard it was because Seiko had different sales and marketing strategies in different regions where different sub-lines were favored by consumers.


----------



## esotec (Aug 18, 2018)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Seiko moved the same models in and out sub-lines throughout the 1960s and 70s. This includes:
> 
> 5
> DX
> ...


Thanks. 
The reason I asked was because this is a "5" thread, and I saw this on on another forum:
https://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japanese-watch-discussion-forum/137626-what-seiko-sea-lion.html








compared to this one, which I uploaded recently:







Oddly enough, these two share a similar face (slightly different case shape), but the one on top is a DX and belongs to the sealion line, while mine is a "5" and is not a sealion watch. I am wandering what, if any, are the differences between the two .


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

SNXS79


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice Snxs79 pic posted above, great to see on an unusual colour strap and I think it works really well.

I have that watch too but recently have been feeling a lot of love/hate, keep/sell thoughts about it. I love the dial, particularly the way it catches the light and the really bright lumed indices, but it's the case I'm starting to resent. 

I really don't like the way the lugs float up in the air rather than curve round the wrist and the 19mm lug width means it's not easy to mix and match with different strap options.

Been thinking about asking a local watch mod guy to put the dial into a different case. Anyone know if there is much compatibility across the Seiko 5 range for swapping cases?

Thank you.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

SimonCK said:


> Nice Snxs79 pic posted above, great to see on an unusual colour strap and I think it works really well.
> 
> I have that watch too but recently have been feeling a lot of love/hate, keep/sell thoughts about it. I love the dial, particularly the way it catches the light and the really bright lumed indices, but it's the case I'm starting to resent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment, yes it's an amazing dial and I was surprised that the bright red strap worked, I've used the same strap on black dials and for some reason it didn't seem to complement them too well, which surprised me.

Regarding a possible swap of the dial with another case, I asked the same question myself recently:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...79-case-snxs79-dial-movement-etc-4752191.html

I am still mulling it over ... I too prefer a different case, this one is too polished all over for my liking.

As for the 19 mm lugs, that may not be an issue if you're prepared to squeeze in a 20 mm strap instead.

In my pic there the red strap was actually 21 mm originally, you can see the bunching up. I bought it for an Orient Bambino (since sold on), then squeezed it into a 20 mm lug, and have now managed to force it into 19 mm ... obviously not recommendable if you then want to go back to using it for the wider lugs again.


----------



## eksuen (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Vamospues - thank you for the reply. Good to know that potentially all dials are the same size. My favourite case is that of the SNKL07 which has more of a field watch look. If I get the case swapped i'll definitely post pics here to show you.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

SimonCK said:


> Nice Snxs79 pic posted above, great to see on an unusual colour strap and I think it works really well.
> 
> I have that watch too but recently have been feeling a lot of love/hate, keep/sell thoughts about it. I love the dial, particularly the way it catches the light and the really bright lumed indices, but it's the case I'm starting to resent.
> 
> ...


case swapping is pretty easy if the crown is in the same position (obviously), just keep the crown with the case and swap the entire movement and dial/hands intact. I did it with a snkn or something, can't recall exactly, but there are some photos in this forum. I always thought that snxs reminded me of an old 62mas... so maybe find a skx031 case, and do a straight swap for something completely different?


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

SimonCK said:


> Nice Snxs79 pic posted above, great to see on an unusual colour strap and I think it works really well.
> 
> I have that watch too but recently have been feeling a lot of love/hate, keep/sell thoughts about it. I love the dial, particularly the way it catches the light and the really bright lumed indices, but it's the case I'm starting to resent.
> 
> ...


case swapping is pretty easy if the crown is in the same position (obviously), just keep the crown with the case and swap the entire movement and dial/hands intact. I did it with a snkn or something, can't recall exactly, but there are some photos in this forum. I always thought that snxs reminded me of an old 62mas... so maybe find a skx031 case, and do a straight swap for something completely different but not?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

My first Seiko 5 just came in earlier today, tossed the black zulu and threw it on a brown ColaReb:


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

SimonCK said:


> Nice Snxs79 pic posted above, great to see on an unusual colour strap and I think it works really well.
> 
> I have that watch too but recently have been feeling a lot of love/hate, keep/sell thoughts about it. I love the dial, particularly the way it catches the light and the really bright lumed indices, but it's the case I'm starting to resent.
> 
> ...


I felt exactly the same about the SNXS case as you did. I had the SNXS77 dial swapped into a SNKM6x case and a low dome sapphire crystal installed. I ended up selling it when I consolidated my collection but I think the mod came out nice. Any case with a 4:00 crown should work, 3:00 cases will likely require additional modifications. Also I believe the case back on the SNXS had to be used on the new case because of clearance issues.


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks Spartan247, and other replies. the combined knowledge on this site is awesome.

The snxs77 mod shown above looks great so i'll keep that case in mind.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

SEIKO SNKK25 before and after:

















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Vintage-y 7009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

changed strap on my SNK377, I should have tried this out a few months ago, it gives it a good summer feel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Thought I'd save a couple of shots here for posterity, before the dial and hands get swapped out! Chose this one for the case and 3 o'clock crown, no regrets 😃 SNKK89K1


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Snzh57 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I recently decided to try the bracelet on my SNZG17 (posted in this thread long ago on one of many non-metallic straps it's worn), which I'd removed when I received the watch six years ago. Verdict: looks pretty good, easy to size, feels okay (if a little light) on the wrist, feels cheap and rather tinny when manipulated, hollow links are a major PITA when reinstalling. I'll probably leave it on. I don't wear this watch much, and this is currently the only all-black, all-metal watch I own.

Here's a recent lume shot I took that represents the lume color better than images I've posted in the past:









Most (all?) of the other color variations of this design have lumed markers but not lumed numerals.


----------



## Dutta Debashis (Sep 15, 2018)

My first collections. 😄😄


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New straps for the SNKs


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> New straps for the SNKs
> 
> View attachment 13480151
> 
> ...


Those are nice! Do you mind if I ask from where?!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> Those are nice! Do you mind if I ask from where?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sure, https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/original.php extremely comfortable, great quality, sized and made to order.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Sure, https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/original.php extremely comfortable, great quality, sized and made to order.


Awesome, thanks for the info!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eckhartt (Sep 14, 2018)

Still brand new.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> New straps for the SNKs
> 
> View attachment 13480151
> 
> ...


Both of those look absolutely readable! The right hands for the job!


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## esotec (Aug 18, 2018)

The latest addition: seiko sea lion 6119-8520.
Gotta love that strap, although it takes some getting used to closing that clasp.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_SNZG11_









_SNZG09J1
_


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey little bros!
The Monster is Out by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

SNX111


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Fired up the Compressor today |>


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I am so excited. This was my first auto and has taken a beating including losing some metal from the case when I accidentally grounded it while working on an old car (see case near 31). The hardlex is scratched but I dont care. I still have strong feelings about it.

My son wore it to school one day and it stopped working. The rotor was extremely noisy and would flop around without winding the watch.

Well, I just got the courage to remove the case back and try to fix it. It worked! It's back in action after sitting for more than a year.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Seiko Explorer 😀 SNKK87.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pro Diver said:


> View attachment 13578617


D I T T O

Saturday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## deckeda (Oct 14, 2018)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Seiko moved the same models in and out sub-lines throughout the 1960s and 70s. This includes:
> 
> 5
> DX
> ...


I remember the _DX_ as being the entry-level model, with roll-up windows. The _LX_ had popular options standard, while the _EX_ gained things like moonroof, aluminum wheels, sometimes more horsepower and so on. Of course, the _EX-L_ came standard with leather.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

The Seikotilus


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ARMADUK said:


> The Seikotilus


Beautiful vintage!


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes. Very cool vintage

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13504983
> 
> 
> View attachment 13504985


What model is this?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> The Seikotilus


Seiko was definitely channeling Patek Philippe with this model. Looks great!


----------



## antrasitgri (Sep 25, 2018)

Stopsign32v said:


> What model is this?


Snxs77

LG-H815 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Inbound from Asia


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bullet


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Stopsign32v said:


> What model is this?





antrasitgri said:


> Snxs77


SNXS77 yes, but modded slightly!


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

New shoes for the big piston. From Etsy, not too bad at all.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SNK607


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

A better picture


----------



## antrasitgri (Sep 25, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13588953
> 
> 
> View attachment 13588955


Snxs73 brother 









LG-H815 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

antrasitgri said:


> Snxs73 brother


for silver i have similar:


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Snack









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

A few pages ago on this thread I mentioned how I loved the dial of my SNXS79 but not the case, particularly the UFO side profile and the lugs floating above the wrist.

Subsequently, Johan (Jo Hande here on WUS) emailed me and offered to swap the case for me to an SNK case that he had. I received the watch back from him yesterday and i'm really pleased, it looks fantastic. So obviously had to show on here with some pics, (captured in full date change mode!). I had forgotten how much I loved the sunburst dial and the awesome lumed indices.

Anyway, many thanks to Johan - a great guy to correspond with and a Seiko 5 enthusiast.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi all,
Glad that Simon likes the result!
The SNXS79 case from Simon is used for a SNK809 with SNK371 hands. And a "ordinary" perlon strap, just to test the appearance. Daydate not yet set ..


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

@Jo Hande

I really like it. Where did you source that perlon? That's rather unique as well. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey EPK, see my PM to you!


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Building up again the collection Seiko 5!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jo Hande said:


> Hey EPK, see my PM to you!


why is it a secret?


----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

medic1 said:


> View attachment 13602299


Which model is this?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Stopsign32v said:


> Which model is this?


SRPB25

https://yeomanseiko.com/2018/02/01/seiko-5-compressor/










I went for this SRPB31


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

for Taike:

of course not!
AliExpress: search for: 20mm 22mm Nylon Perlon


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

double post ... sorry


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Got today my SNKL41 also known as the Baby Sarb035.

Needed an easy dressy watch to wear with shirts and this one really matched my criteria. I've always liked the Sarb035 but wasn't ready to drop 400$ on it so i went for this and it really scratched my itch. I'm so glad i've kept 300$ in my pockets while still getting such a nice watch, obviously not even comparing it to the Sarb but still.

The case shape is amazing, one of my favorites between the 5's. Only complaint is the 18mm lug width but here i'm wearing it on a 20mm suede strap. Basically if the strap is soft enough you'll manage to put it on the watch easily and it won't even be noticeable, i believe.

It has already been discontinued so get one while they're still around, it will become a sought after Seiko 5 in my opinion.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## pongee (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

If you don't mind me asking, what model is this? It looks stunning.


----------



## pongee (May 18, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Hi yankeeexpress,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what model is this? It looks stunning.
> 
> Apologies to everyone for the double posting above, I missed out quoting the original post properly and can't seem to edit / delete posts.


----------



## pongee (May 18, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


>


Hi, what model is this?


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

pongee said:


> Hi, what model is this?


SRBP93

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

And the collection is still growing again ...


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

sorry again ... The programm showed "error" ...


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

SNKM77, my favorite Seiko 5.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

pongee said:


> Hi, what model is this?


Hey *yankeexpress*, how do you like this new (urchin?) model compared to the older SNZ Urchins?


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My first Seiko 5 SNXS77K. Looks close to my datejust41 but smaller and blue . That's why I got the SNXS.

Beautiful watch but terrible bracelet :roll:. I knew that going in:-d.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

DriveTooFast said:


> Got today my SNKL71 also known as the Baby Sarb035.
> 
> Needed an easy dressy watch to wear with shirts and this one really matched my criteria. I've always liked the Sarb035 but wasn't ready to drop 400$ on it so i went for this and it really scratched my itch. I'm so glad i've kept 300$ in my pockets while still getting such a nice watch, obviously not even comparing it to the Sarb but still.
> 
> ...


SNKL41 I think. Great watch and looks good with that strap!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Impulse said:


> Hey *yankeexpress*, how do you like this new (urchin?) model compared to the older SNZ Urchins?


SRPB93 is quite a bit larger at 43mm and heavier and has a more advanced movement, applied gold-tone indices, drilled lugs, skeleton hands, fatter & heavier bracelet. Plus I don't believe there ever was a green Urchin.

This is a much better quality photo of the watch and gorgeous dial than my shots, although the gold-tone does not show well here:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DriveTooFast said:


> SRBP93


Actually it is SRPB93


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Couldn't help myself. Less than $50 lightly used from eBay. I think it's a SNZE14. Now I'm not really sure why I've avoided gold tone watches for so long. It's a perfectly acceptable and fun level of gaudiness. The right size too. It will definitely see some time in the rotation.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

DriveTooFast said:


> Got today my SNKL71 also known as the Baby Sarb035.
> 
> Needed an easy dressy watch to wear with shirts and this one really matched my criteria. I've always liked the Sarb035 but wasn't ready to drop 400$ on it so i went for this and it really scratched my itch. I'm so glad i've kept 300$ in my pockets while still getting such a nice watch, obviously not even comparing it to the Sarb but still.
> 
> ...





yinzburgher said:


> SNKL41 I think. Great watch and looks good with that strap!


SNKL41 it is. Have the "J1" version of this watch (day wheel is in Arabic(???) and English). Outstanding watch for the $$. Also have the SARB035 which is at another level (but at 4X the price it should be). Still, this particular model is such a nice watch and with a leather strap, it can be dressed up or down. Bracelet is even OK if you don't look too close. Irony, the 7S26 in this SNKL is more accurate than the 6R15 in the 035. Will maintain within +2-3 spd.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Took my Seikotilus for a drive


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

I like Seiko 5's!
Ssa283


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

3rd and last part of the collection ! All used in a weekly rotation.








greetings, Jo


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRPD08 LE, I think it is Thailand market only release.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the reflection shots are probably annoying, heh... i take them to show how the applied indices explode when you catch the light right.


----------



## thelastcry08 (Nov 7, 2018)

Snzg07j


----------



## antrasitgri (Sep 25, 2018)

LG-H815 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Big hunk of stainless on the wrist today -- and every day since it arrived last week.


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko SSA333K1 open heart Seiko 5


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Viseguy said:


> Big hunk of stainless on the wrist today -- and every day since it arrived last week.


Big Hunk of Ice

Ice Monater by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SRP555J1


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

DriveTooFast said:


> The case shape is amazing, one of my favorites between the 5's. Only complaint is the 18mm lug width but here i'm wearing it on a 20mm suede strap. Basically if the strap is soft enough you'll manage to put it on the watch easily and it won't even be noticeable, i believe.
> 
> It has already been discontinued so get one while they're still around, it will become a sought after Seiko 5 in my opinion.


Indeed, it's a beautiful watch! I hated the 18mm lugs though, so I did a case swap with an SNKE79. So now it fits 20mm lugs and looks for all the world like a vintage King Seiko.


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Indeed, it's a beautiful watch! I hated the 18mm lugs though, so I did a case swap with an SNKE79. So now it fits 20mm lugs and looks for all the world like a vintage King Seiko.


Read all your posts about this swap before buying my SNKL41 and i really have to say it looks great.

Personally the 18mm lug width doesn't bug me at all, it looks proportionate and i'm totally fine with it. Also i love that SARB/Grand Seiko look of the case which is one of the main reasons why i bought it.

This said, your case swap really gave birth to a unique Seiko 5. I'm also a fan of King Seikos and that's the first thing that came to my mind when i saw yours so it was indeed a well executed mod!


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

...


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Recently picked up these:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

while i'm at it, so... i just got this fancy schmancy Seiko clasp, 16mm, to go on these smaller straps. since i've never taken proper pics of this incidental mod, i thought i'd try the clasp on another strap on this SNXS and take pics:

























it's an SNXS79 that i took the hands from for another (SNX993) mod. so it ended up with the hands from that SNX (i'll take pics of _that _mod on a strap with the clasp at another point). it still mimics a hundred other "5" looks over the decades, so it's still a wearable watch, i just don't really wear it.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

SNK809 (Nic Cage Edition)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the SNX993 mod

















the SNXS77 mod yet again =)


----------



## wavecave (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't own a seiko 5. Guess I should just for giggles.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Field mod by @rbesass


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

wavecave said:


> I don't own a seiko 5. Guess I should just for giggles.


You will be surprised how well those watches for their prices..

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

A person can achieve financial ruin buying Seiko 5's. There are so many different models. I'm constantly buying my last one until I see another that catches my fancy. Just got a "Bottle Cap" with the steel bezel. Loving it as my work beater.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

My 3 amigos...


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Love seiko 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My Christmas Present Watch from the Mem Sahib :-!














Not only great looking but keeps time very well so far.............

Best regards,


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5 SSA067K1


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SNK607


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Frankenmonster.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.Jack (Mar 19, 2018)

Sea Urchin Pepsi with a nicely faded bezel - it's a good looking watch!
View attachment 13775723


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## DigPT (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

"Pulling wire at work" shot.

Seiko SNK809










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

NamNorimai said:


> "Pulling wire at work" shot.
> 
> Seiko SNK809
> 
> ...


Uh, is that a euphemism?


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Uh, is that a euphemism?


Hahah...no. True story. I play an electrician on weekdays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SNZF63


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Love the Frankenmonster- a real brute!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Bought this on a Whim just before Christmas as a Present for ME - From ME!!

I like it whereas certain Significant Others don't :-s:-s

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

New In, arrived via eBay, via a seller in Singapore, shipped from Ireland I give you my Newest Seiko 5.

Not even out of it's box yet or strap adjusted!









Best regards,
Jim


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Production date; Dec 2017, 37 mm & 7S26C
And, out of the box; plus 2 S/D. Beat error 0.3 Being what it is, hope it stays this accurate.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

billiybop said:


> Production date; Dec 2017, 37 mm & 7S26C
> And, out of the box; plus 2 S/D. Beat error 0.3 Being what it is, hope it stays this accurate.
> 
> View attachment 13833729


That Dial is to Die For!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

billiybop said:


> Production date; Dec 2017, 37 mm & 7S26C
> And, out of the box; plus 2 S/D. Beat error 0.3 Being what it is, hope it stays this accurate.
> 
> View attachment 13833729


A brighter photo of; But, now after a week running at about plus 3 to 4 S/D.


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

My first Seiko.


----------



## dodubb (May 22, 2017)

Love this watch


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DigPT (Dec 3, 2018)

Cheap watch with new cheap alligator strap


----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

ARMADUK said:


> Took my Seikotilus for a drive


Do you have the full ref for that model? I think I'm in love ?


----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's my one and only Seiko, just happens to be a 5 as well.









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## strinq (Feb 9, 2019)

SNKL23J1. Really looks like a sarb033 to me. On a cheapestnatostraps premium classic brown.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

This SNK393K1 will be arriving today. I purchased it to hold me over while my favorite black dial takes a trip to the service center.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SNXS mod guts slapped into an SNKE case.


----------



## Rectigrade (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Icy Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

SNK393K just arrived last night. This is my second Seiko 5, but the only one I have now.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

I recently grafted two watches together into this one. I swapped the dial, hands and movement from my SNXS73 to the case and movement spacer of my SNK393. 
Planning to used the leftover black day/date wheels on my pepsi bezel mod SKX013.


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Modern Datejust vibes out of this.
I love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

^^^This looks like a nice design.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

The Seiko - SNZD81K1 arrived today. I'm not a fan of the leather strap it came with. A new super engineer and she just feels right.


----------



## cc nicko (Jan 31, 2019)

^^^ beautiful watch and bracelet.


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

dim.ply said:


> Modern Datejust vibes out of this.
> I love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this. I should consider getting this rather than Sarb033 to save some money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

bk_market said:


> Love this. I should consider getting this rather than Sarb033 to save some money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with that comment, I have it's blue dial cousin!








Best regards,
Jim


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

This blue dial and maybe a tan leather band 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifuxseiko (Feb 14, 2019)

Was walking past a jewellery shop and my eyes are always drawn to the watches. As I got closer I realized they were seiko 5's, cool I thought. When I got even closer I saw it was the almighty snkl23, out of production for years. I snapped it up for a cool hundo.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OEM bracelet is pretty good


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

My first seiko

Snk809 on a leather nato









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ifuxseiko (Feb 14, 2019)

Um its been a hour since my first post... I need some one to tell me how awsome I am for finding a slnk23 in a crap jewellery store. It was sitting in the middle of a cheap super thin gold weed leaf pendant and a silver ***** with zercons. 
A much loved rare seiko 5 found in a totally unlikely spot waiting in the case for 4 years for me to take her home.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ifuxseiko said:


> Um its been a hour since my first post... I need some one to tell me how awsome I am for finding a slnk23 in a crap jewellery store. It was sitting in the middle of a cheap super thin gold weed leaf pendant and a silver ***** with zercons.
> A much loved rare seiko 5 found in a totally unlikely spot waiting in the case for 4 years for me to take her home.


people unclear on the concept....


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Nice one Yankee. There's a blue dial version of this watch I wish I could find.



yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ifuxseiko said:


> Um its been a hour since my first post... I need some one to tell me how awsome I am for finding a slnk23 in a crap jewellery store. It was sitting in the middle of a cheap super thin gold weed leaf pendant and a silver ***** with zercons.
> A much loved rare seiko 5 found in a totally unlikely spot waiting in the case for 4 years for me to take her home.


The request for a compliment leaves both the giver and the recipient empty inside.


----------



## ifuxseiko (Feb 14, 2019)

I want to hear my watch is beautiful and I am the bestest watch hunter! Empty or not I do not care. If pay for an "empty night" with a hired companion it doent mean my watch got less wound up. Its the action not what is behind it.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

This has kept better time than my SARB035 over the last week.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SNK809 on a comfortable Di-Modell Jumbo Black strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

HammyMan37 said:


> View attachment 13905749


Had the J version stop working, sent it back under the eBay warranty I had paid extra for, and they determined it was unfixable and sent me a $135 gift card as settlement, so I bought a K version replacement.


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Picked up my First and definitely don't think it will be my last

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Not today's pic, but I really live this watch.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Cougar17 said:


> Not today's pic, but I really live this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I get complimented more on this watch then any other I have lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

SRPB91


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

skywatch said:


> Here's my SNZG15J1


This one is on my list.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Anyone else have a 4R36 keeping a second a day accurate? This one does!

Seiko SRPB39K1 on blur Perlon 2-21-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Ace34 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SSA333K1 on Hirsch Ranger strap.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 13938331


Nice combo! What strap ya got there?


----------



## bleached (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got my Barton Canvas strap in khaki today









Got a Blue one for my STO Samurai


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice combo! What strap ya got there?


Don't remember where I got it, I've had that custom strap for a long time, sorry.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

My SNXS79 on strap. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I am enjoying the heck out of this watch. This morning within a second of my phone.
Seiko Baby Orange Monster 3--03-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I am enjoying the heck out of this watch. This morning within a second of my phone.
Seiko Baby Orange Monster 3--03-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Lordy but I love this one:
Orange II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Lordy but I love this one:
> Orange II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


Me too


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Is yours pretty much spot on or at worst a whole second off? Mine is!


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Just got this, but deciding if I want to keep it. Thinking of getting a snxs79 or the silver dial variant


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Just got this, but deciding if I want to keep it. Thinking of getting a snxs79 or the silver dial variant

View attachment 13962689


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Palo said:


> Just got this, but deciding if I want to keep it. Thinking of getting a snxs79 or the silver dial variant
> 
> View attachment 13962689


I have a SNXS79 but I cannot find a replacement crystal mines is all scratched up from my dog.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> I have a SNXS79 but I cannot find a replacement crystal mines is all scratched up from my dog.


Crystaltimes Horology has replacement sapphire crystals for it.


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

ki6h said:


> SNK619
> SNK377
> SNKL89
> SNKE57
> ...


Does anyone know the difference between SNKE93 and SNKE97 ? I compared on watchsleuth and they seem identical, I'm going to buy one or the other but don't know what I don't know about them.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

93 has a white dial and 97 a silver dial. Otherwise exactly the same. Don't take this info to the bank, before you buy get a pic from the seller.

Who knows what else Seiko might have done between the k or j models.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> 93 has a white dial and 97 a silver dial. Otherwise exactly the same. Don't take this info to the bank, before you buy get a pic from the seller.
> 
> Who knows what else Seiko might have done between the k or j models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thank you! I couldn't see the difference between the silver and white on the pics, I want white, just ordered a 93J1 off amazon, it does list the dial color as white in the specs on amazon


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My new Seiko SNXS79. I had problems resizing the folded bracelet, so I replaced the bracelet with a strap. I don't remember how I resized my SNXS77. Seiko 5 bracelets are not of the highest quality or of elegance.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Poverello (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello everyone, my first post. Sorry if it's in the wrong thread. Just wanted to ask what the difference is between case 03V0 of the snkl23 and the 01V0 of the snkl41. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

SNKP05J1


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

My Japanese budget beauties 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Poverello said:


> Hello everyone, my first post. Sorry if it's in the wrong thread. Just wanted to ask what the difference is between case 03V0 of the snkl23 and the 01V0 of the snkl41. Thank you in advance.


Welcome! The cases of the two watches are similar in design, shape, and measurements but not exactly alike. The lugs on the 41 are thicker as opposed to the sharply tapered lugs of the 23. The best resource to compare and contrast Seiko 5 models is watchsleuth.com. You'll be able to see the case difference in the pictures.

SEIKO 5 Finder - SNKL23 Automatic Watch

SEIKO 5 Finder - SNKL41 Automatic Watch


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

The only Seiko 5 l own right now.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Had my SRPB91 beadblasted by NEWW


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

I just purchased this SNXS73K for a friend....



























The SNSX73K alongside my SNKE53J

More of the SNKE53J...




































Strap options galore!


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP659J1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko 5 SNKK47. I haven't worn this one in a long time.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP555J1


----------



## et2020 (Sep 15, 2018)

Sea urchin with Jubilee bracelet

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

From the archives:


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Oldie but a goodie and impossible to find new.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Seiko SNXS079 reporting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

50th Anniversary LE

Sent from my H1711z using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I wore the SNK803 / SNKM79 mash-up today.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Xonque (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi all!

First post, first Seiko 5:


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Before and after!








SKX007 dial and a new second hand from eBay. Still wearing it every day to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdmcabee (Jul 29, 2013)

SNZG13
SNZG11









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

A 200m







And its a meter.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14126361


I usually don't like fluted bezel watches that looks pretty cool!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Pdmcabee said:


> SNZG13
> SNZG11


The white dial pictured above is actually an SNZF11


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Night King is Dead. but the Ice Monster Lives on!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wizard2000 (Nov 4, 2017)

Bakulimaw said:


> A 200m
> View attachment 14126289
> 
> And its a meter.


Awesome! What model number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

Might have to get one of these, endless possibilities.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

On a reddish brown strap


----------



## kbuzz3 (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Still loving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocGonzo (Mar 1, 2019)

My case swapped SNK603 is looking mighty fine under the office lights today. I still think they should offer this dial without the integrated bracelet. One of my favorite watches after the swap.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Mt Fuji...


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

My birth month watch, 46 years old and still running perfectly (the watch, not me!).


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

dobber72 said:


> My birth month watch, 46 years old and still running perfectly (the watch, not me!).


I suggest a little bit of oil on the jewels. ;-)


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Today the SNKF63J ... with Eulit double perlon strap.







cheers, Jo


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Rob.DeLorne (Apr 18, 2018)

Which reference number is this? 
Do Seiko's gold platings last a long time?



Flurrpy said:


> Had this one for ~6 years now. This cell-phone pic doesn't do the gold color justice. Always gets compliments (or at least comments ;-)). Though all-gold watches are usually a bit much for me, when I saw this one online I had to have it. One young chick said, "That looks like a watch a prince would wear!" :-d
> 
> View attachment 892715


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

DocGonzo said:


> My case swapped SNK603 is looking mighty fine under the office lights today. I still think they should offer this dial without the integrated bracelet. One of my favorite watches after the swap.
> View attachment 14170267


100% agree with you, Seiko-dials-integrated bracelets ..

Therefore we continue modding Seiko5's!


----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

This week, I started with this one: SNKK87.
I've put hands from a SNK369 on it, looks better IMHO.
And a1960ies Eulit Tropical perlonstrap.








Have a fine day!
Jo


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

On a red strap.


----------



## RJCassie (Jun 15, 2019)

I am a new member and this is my recently-purchased 5.
View attachment 14234533

View attachment 14234537


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

RJCassie said:


> I am a new member and this is my recently-purchased 5.
> View attachment 14234533
> 
> View attachment 14234537


Hey *RJCassie*, Check how to attach pictures!
We want to see them !
Jo


----------



## Kinetic200 (Jul 16, 2009)

One of my favorite "5s" and yes it's an very early Quartz......Rob.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

My fav









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Lost my Seiko 5. Someone stole it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

SNKD99K1


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Just got my second Seiko 5. The first one was a SNK series with a 37mm case. This time i went bigger. I wanted more of a daily driver. And the lume! Oh, i May never take this off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Casualwatchguy said:


> Just got my second Seiko 5. The first one was a SNK series with a 37mm case. This time i went bigger. I wanted more of a daily driver. And the lume! Oh, i May never take this off!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually bought one of these a few weeks ago from Massdrop and its been seeing a lot of wrist time at work and home as I get the backyard and pool ready for guest. I was remiss with the watch pics and I apologize. I'll make up for it since I'm on vacation the next 11 days.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

At the shore


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

This three 5s.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Happy Independence Day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Wife and I bought kayaks for the 4th, was my fist time using one.









Wore it in the lake but don't swim with my phone. :-d

Stuck it in the water for SCIENCE and noticed how the water refraction makes it unreadable.









It survived!









Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> Wife and I bought kayaks for the 4th, was my fist time using one.
> 
> View attachment 14292155
> 
> ...


I used to swim with mine all the time. It withstood diving off the boat with zero problems. It's still going strong after years of use.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

That's reassuring to see. I've been afraid of doing that with my seiko 5, but I think I will try wearing it next time when I'm at the pool.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Katakuri17 said:


> That's reassuring to see. I've been afraid of doing that with my seiko 5, but I think I will try wearing it next time when I'm at the pool.


water resistance is one of the five key attributes


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 13978981


Whoa- I'm liking this one a lot... what model # is that?

Thanks!


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

SNZF19



LBPolarBear said:


> Whoa- I'm liking this one a lot... what model # is that?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

Here’s mine.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Note the lumed numerals on this J version


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, all! QQ... are there any Seiko 5 Sports models, 36-39mm case, with the 4R35/36 movement?

PS, looking good, everyone!


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

My first 5 is actually for my wife. It is her first automatic too. So far she loves the understated color, and the small size.

SYMD91


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Twehttam said:


> Hi, all! QQ... are there any Seiko 5 Sports models, 36-39mm case, with the 4R35/36 movement?
> 
> PS, looking good, everyone!


There were 21, but you may have to buy them used.

http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/search/?MV[]=4R35&MV[]=4R36&CWMIN=36&CWMAX=39


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

ki6h said:


> There were 21, but you may have to buy them used.
> 
> http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5f...36&CWMAX=39][/QUOTE]
> Great link, thank you!!


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## SWXF (Jul 23, 2019)

Just got a Seiko 5 as my first automatic watch, along with a nato strap a week ago. Love how it looks so far!


----------



## mchrisandy (Jul 23, 2019)

SNZG + orange nato...









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

On a military strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

Seiko SRPB-29 if I am not mistaken. Didn't think it looked right with the included bracelet so I put it on a milanese.








Seiko SNK-809. Sort of a nostalgia piece for me since I wore one during most of my time as a patrol officer.


----------



## mchrisandy (Jul 23, 2019)

SBCA001 & SNZG15









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko 5 Sports SRPB93J1 "Hulk" on an aftermarket NATO that isn't called a Bruce Banner (but should be.)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a mod that I recently traded for.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

On reddish brown strap


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Working hard to make a living

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ki6h said:


> Seiko 5 Sports SRPB93J1 "Hulk" on an aftermarket NATO that isn't called a Bruce Banner (but should be.)


G U C C I


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Red straper


----------



## Lumanasty (Aug 5, 2019)

Cream on the striped nato


----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

My dad's old Seiko 5. A bit battered, but does its job just fine.


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

Snzg07j1, on OEM nylon strap









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

I dig my urchin


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

The first watch my wife ever bought me (before she was my wife) and also my first auto.

Owned it from new


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Still with the same one, today after a little sunshine:


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Working on my Welsh Dragoon mozaic today ...







Jo


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

SNKK33


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

leandroide said:


> Still with the same one, today after a little sunshine:


What seiko 5 is that?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

SNZE14


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Ryan1881 said:


> What seiko 5 is that?


It's a SRP-599


----------



## rajansok (Apr 3, 2018)

Couple shots of the everyday carry, including the Seiko Sportsmatic 6619-8060 with slate dial on a Fluco Consul strap.


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Seiko 5








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

My Seiko 5, about 49 years old









Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Jo Hande said:


> Working on my Welsh Dragoon mozaic today ...
> View attachment 14416815
> 
> Jo


One of my favorites; I love how they did the day display on these. SNKF63J or some such?  Is the bezel fixed on these?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

My snkl41 which I absolutely love.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNKK87



SNKL03


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> SNKK87
> 
> 
> 
> SNKL03


Nice! Here is mine SNKK87 modded:


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 14448021


Looks awesome! Which strap is that of you don't mind me asking?

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers (Feb 13, 2019)

Got this recently


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Seiko 5 and some NFL Sunday.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## mikeone718 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Yuut (Jul 22, 2019)

I got this a few weeks ago.
I put on a black leather, I saw "JustOneMoreWatch" on youtube do it and I figured it looks real sophisticated
The white one is a birthyear purchase - still to be strapped


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Seiko 5 SNKK11J


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Big fan of Seiko 5. Back in my pre-WUS days, I was looking for an affordable hand-wind watch and ended up with an SNK809, which was my only watch for a couple years. Then I found WUS...

Been through a couple dozen watches at this point, always trying to nail down that One Perfect Watch. Which probably does not exist. Went through a few Sinns -- 856 UTC, 656L, 556A -- love the Big Numbers pilot-style with oversized arabics at 3, 6, 9, and 12. Even the cheeky, too small date window at 4:30 (or 4).

In the meantime, my wife-ish partner decided that since I had other watches, the SNK809 was now hers, and then was looking for a blue-dial watch, so I got her one I've always wanted, an SNXS77

When this popped up for sale, had to get it, SNK809/656 mod. Was actually casually looking for another 556A. But to tell the truth, like this one better due to the smaller size and the very much less precious nature. No hacking and handwinding -- no problem. Hardlex, not sapphire -- can always upgrade if/when it gets looking too shabby. 30m WR, not 200 -- have other watches for being submerged.

Makes me seriously wonder -- if this style had been available new, out of the Seiko 5 catalog, would I have looked any further at any other watches...? OK, probably, but it's nice to circle back around to a watch I liked in a style I like even better.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

My SNKL, it's a Christmas present but the wife let me change the strap!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Yuut said:


> I got this a few weeks ago.
> I put on a black leather, I saw "JustOneMoreWatch" on youtube do it and I figured it looks real sophisticated
> The white one is a birthyear purchase - still to be strapped
> 
> ...


The white one appears to be fake if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

A few of my favorites from my collection:


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> A few of my favorites from my collection:


All awesome. What's the reference of the first blue one ?


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Does this oldie from 1976 counts ?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

d3xmeister said:


> All awesome. What's the reference of the first blue one ?


Caseback - 7009-8040

Dial - 7009 850L R


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

d3xmeister said:


> The white one appears to be fake if I'm not mistaken


Frankendial?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

d3xmeister said:


> All awesome. What's the reference of the first blue one ?


Caseback - 7009-8040

Dial - 7009 850L R

Serial number equates to a January 1971 or 1981 build. I'm guessing '71.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

dan_bsht said:


> Looks awesome! Which strap is that of you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thanks, it's just a cheapo Hadley-Roma Cordura strap from Wal-Mart. This is one of the earlier watches I've ever bought (years ago).


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

Can't remember if I posted but...








I have others but the cheapest one I have is my favorite.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

iuam said:


> Frankendial?


Probably one of the India jobs. Always amused at how they cannot get the font correct in those, a dead giveaway.


----------



## Batty (Nov 28, 2019)

Has anyone seen one of these before? I bought it in Oman during 1986.

View attachment IMG_0035.JPG


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Seiko 5 SNK361
Very comfortable watch and special dial with seiko 5 logos.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's one: 

And another:


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

My 1st , only seiko 5............hopefully wont be the last 








Little lume pic


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

The Seikotilus


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

ARMADUK said:


> The Seikotilus
> 
> View attachment 14700695


Awesome ! What's the reference number ?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Christmas 2019 was very good for me |>

Both of these were eBay Auction finds, the first was a surprise, Second Hand but I would guess totally unworn as the plastic was still on the bracelet and the second watch was again a nice condition find, but I am not keen on the leather strap and bracelet, but that is probably me.

My Wife bought the Watch in the Second picture as a present for me with a "Buy It Now", and I grabbed the First watch with a Lucky Snipe bid, So I have had a great "5" Diver Christmas.

Here is a review of the "Fifty Fathoms Homage" https://wornandwound.com/review/review-seiko-5-snzh53-diver-in-blue/ This shows where the leather strap idea came from, but the previous owner fitted it with a "Deployment Clasp" which is not really to my liking, but I have the original Seiko Bracelet, for in a pinch or I may fit a Rally Style Strap :think:

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Today









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

Birth month/year watch for me (Feb. 1986):


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

SNKE53J on a Helm canvas strap









Chunky buckle!


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

My SNK I modded with parts from Lucius Atelier... My favourite dress watch atm


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

The one on the left. LOL


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

fyioska said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with the Hodinkee Seiko 5 

Regards,
Jim


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

My SNZH53 on nato strap..


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Seikotilus 7019


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Posted here before, but now with domed sapphire crystal. I did the crystal swap; original 656 mod done by someone else.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

SNKK47 for today









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Crxpilot (Aug 11, 2019)

Right now. Coming down off the West Texas caprock. Snk355 w tan Barton strap.


----------



## Lagania (Jan 21, 2020)

yinzburgher said:


> SNKK47 for today
> 
> View attachment 14840399
> 
> ...


That is a sharp 5


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

seiko 5 7009-3040f from 1986 I believe









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

My new Srpa11J1! My first ever seiko 5 and love it!


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Got a new seatbelt NATO for it!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well didn't take long, got another seiko 5! part of the new suits style, srpd73 with a nice beige






moose nato.


----------



## Kal-elKrypton (May 14, 2019)

A throwback to those vintage days. I really like this watch since its timeless and you can throw on a black or dark brown leather strap and make It a dress watch, or a light brown suede and make it more casual and the 7s26 never disappoints despite its simplicity.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

My 2017 assembled 7S26/NH36 hybrid with a new set of dauphine hands (with lume to match) and a freshly refinished case. Another lockdown project complete!


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

This is my rare Seiko SNK791

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_K8e3wnbVI/


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

One of my only two remaining 5's









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

My SNKF63J ! With strap from Time Factors.









Jo


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ice Ice Monster

Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Just bought something I was searching for years :









Any idea what jubilee bracket will fit this one? Thanks.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> View attachment 15074125


Love this one!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

dan_bsht said:


> Love this one!
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thanx


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

mitadoc said:


> Just bought something I was searching for years :
> 
> View attachment 15074425
> 
> ...


Love the looks of that 5!

Spent a lot of time digging for an 18mm jubilee last week and ordered this one from eBay for $20. Just received it today (still waiting for the watch) and my brief initial inspection is pretty positive.

Solid links with folded end-links and a cheap clasp. There really isn't much out there in 18mm right now. Uncle Seiko ($50) offers a President style that lists as fitting my incoming model, I would think it would work for you as well. There is a very similar looking one on eBay for $23. Thinking about getting the cheaper one to try out as well.

Good luck and post pics when you're set up.


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Decided to take a couple new pics of my new SRPD73! Really liking the old school lume colour and the white chapter ring!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

I too went for the ´5KX´ and decided to go straight for the Hulk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Last time wearing this one before sending it to its new owner today!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

Good ol snzgO7. After five years, a service and crystal replacement for the equivalent of 12usd. It's running + 2s per day









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My vintage ones









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## rangerNY (Jan 9, 2019)

The SNK803 is my first Seiko 5! Both of my daughters have these too so I grabbed one just for the family connection fun.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Just arrived, SNKL41.









Still forming opinions. It sure is pretty though!


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Modded SNK809 with new hands and SKX009 dial.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Yea, this is starting to feel a bit more fun.









My wife thinks I've lost my mind.









No, I'm not quite this pale from all the indoor activities lately, tried my best to represent the strap color. Whatevs, it's not like I'm sensitive or anything.  Think the red will look a bit better later in the summer after I've gotten some sun.









One complaint, the lug holes are very low making the lugs feel tall. More noticeable in pictures I think. So far I'm VERY impressed for the $33 spent.

Really enjoyed the stock bracelet (yes, I'm basic). If I get bored maybe a little jubilee dress up yet this weekend?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

guysmiles said:


> Modded SNK809 with new hands and SKX009 dial.
> 
> View attachment 15117751


Nice! I built this one a couple weeks ago...
SNK807, for white day/date wheels
SKX011 dial
Aftermarket MM300 hands in black.
















SKX case is next on the bench, for a SNXS77-based mod.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

SNKL07 on a hot 40°C sunday in Greece ...







Jo


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

SNKL07 today, on a hot 40°C sunday in Greece ...

View attachment 15130183


Jo


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> SKX case is next on the bench, for a SNXS77-based mod.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 15132095


So beautiful!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is a simple mod that I had in mind for years.
I had the dial and hands from Yobokies for more than 5 years now. Finally got to put them in a vintage Seiko 5 diver from the 90's. I also got lucky and I had this vintage bezel that fit the case really nicely









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

New odd sized project watch. Cool piece so far. Parts on order.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

AL9C1 said:


> New odd sized project watch. Cool piece so far. Parts on order.


The problem is the chapter ring.

Normal 4r/nh hands and standard Seiko dials work just fine.

But I had to 3d print a chapter ring.




























Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

jgallamore said:


> The problem is the chapter ring.
> 
> Normal 4r/nh hands and standard Seiko dials work just fine.
> 
> ...


Nice job. I actually like this dial. Just too much going on with the badging.

Dirty South OoO Bro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

mconlonx said:


> Nice! I built this one a couple weeks ago...
> View attachment 15129863


Well done!!


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

New thick leather for the SNKK87









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Stolen from F21


----------



## Jim67 (May 19, 2020)

The Sea Urchin


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Today, in the air: my SNKL07K1, with a belt "cheapestnatostraps" on it!
Jo


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

'working' from home. wk 9


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Some lume









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim67 (May 19, 2020)

Got to get me one of these !!! fabulous classic looking watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> Stolen from F21


shoot, the SS one looks so good...

But if it's Hardlex, no screw-down crown, and basic Seiko 5 stuff for $300, it's a hard pass. But if it drops to ~$150 grey, I might have to pick one up. It's like a Black Bay 36/41.

Really don't like the date window though. That's a bummer


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

double


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

My first....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-first-seiko-5-not-5kx-lol-5169807.html


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Rummaging around last night I remembered this great take-off laying around. Figured the thickness might fill out the lug space a little better than the last one.









I was right!









I think the quest for the right strap is over.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

devilsbite said:


> Rummaging around last night I remembered this great take-off laying around. Figured the thickness might fill out the lug space a little better than the last one.
> 
> View attachment 15146327
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Today's arrival!










My first Seiko 5 with 7S26, I've only had 4R36 so far.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> Rummaging around last night I remembered this great take-off laying around. Figured the thickness might fill out the lug space a little better than the last one.
> 
> View attachment 15146327
> 
> ...


please do share strap link? It looks dope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the love!

I believe it's this one from Shinola.

It came on a 36mm Runwell that I swapped onto alligator. The one I've got is definitely ladies sized and is on the last hole that would allow the nub in the keeper; removed the sliding keeper.









YMMV on length.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

First day actually wearing this one. Really nice on leather. Got a better strap coming this week.


----------



## Deemag1985 (Jun 3, 2020)

This is my first seiko 5 I picked it up a while ago but it took me a while to settle on a strap


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The new strap. Check out a great strap site I found that I am completely satisfied with. 
https://www.02straps.com
Really worth looking into. 









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

After seeing a post on Reddit earlier I thought I'd actually wear this on the original bracelet. Actually quite surprised!

Now the hunt for a decent 18mm Jubilee as Ali-X doesn't seen to have them...









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

so those new 5s are for sale









https://www.endclothing.com/en-de/seiko-5-sports-watch-srpe55k1.html

I'd like the black one with the smooth bezel (not sure how you call it, but kinda looks like a Tudor Black Bay 36/41). 
But at €280/£230, considering it undoubtedly has:
- crappy bracelet
- Hardlex crystal
- 'pop out' crown

It's a nope for me. If grey market prices drop to around £150, I might grab one


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

I like the black one also but why 40mm? Are Seiko ever going to make the good 5's again?


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

I really like that black dial/smooth bezel on bracelet. I’m sure the price will go down eventually, the 5KX prices are already going down. 

If you want to get one of the cheap 5s with the 7S26 I’d do it now. I doubt Seiko is planning on making new models in that price range and looking at how prices of the SKX are going way up I’d do it now before it’s not really a value proposition anymore.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Just a bezel mod here.








Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

gav1230 said:


> If you want to get one of the cheap 5s with the 7S26 I'd do it now. I doubt Seiko is planning on making new models in that price range and looking at how prices of the SKX are going way up I'd do it now before it's not really a value proposition anymore.


They're already not a good value proposition anymore. Only a few left (here in Europe at least) that you can still get new for under ~$100. Mainly the SNK80X ones. Most other new-ish 7S26 Seiko 5s are now in the £120-150 realm. I'd go Orient. Or the Chinese have much better offerings now, you lose the 'Seiko' badge but you can get a San Martin that's 3x the quality.

But yeah I think the days of Seiko releasing new mechanical 5s at ~$100 are over.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

john_marston said:


> I'd like the black one with the smooth bezel (not sure how you call it, but kinda looks like a Tudor Black Bay 36/41).
> But at €280/£230, considering it undoubtedly has:
> - crappy bracelet
> - Hardlex crystal
> - 'pop out' crown


eBay auction listings confirm Hardlex crystal and non-screw-down crown.

Still, at 40mm, and 11.5" thick, the dimensions are pretty perfect and it's mighty tempting to me.

I have a GADA mod in mind for a used SARB, but I think the SRPE055 might be even better, with the trademark 4'o clock crown.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> eBay auction listings confirm Hardlex crystal and non-screw-down crown.
> 
> Still, at 40mm, and 11.5" thick, the dimensions are pretty perfect and it's mighty tempting to me.
> 
> I have a GADA mod in mind for a used SARB, but I think the SRPE055 might be even better, with the trademark 4'o clock crown.


Yeah it does have some nice dimensions...supposedly. The one eBay listing says 40mm diameter and 22mm lugs (which would suck). But when I measured the picture scans, I came to 112mm diameter and 56mm lugs: i.e. likely it's 40mm and 20mm, which is great. That webshop lists it has a rotating bezel, also inaccurate.

The only real gripe I have is the pricing. Seiko is having a laugh.


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Here's my Seiko 5 Sports Orange Ref. SBSA009 JDM


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Do y’all consider the 5KX suitable for swimming? I know the water resistance is fine but I don’t know how easy the crown pops out.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

john_marston said:


> They're already not a good value proposition anymore. Only a few left (here in Europe at least) that you can still get new for under ~$100. Mainly the SNK80X ones. Most other new-ish 7S26 Seiko 5s are now in the £120-150 realm. I'd go Orient. Or the Chinese have much better offerings now, you lose the 'Seiko' badge but you can get a San Martin that's 3x the quality.


Trouble is... I like the size of the older Seiko 5 watches. I don't know that San Martin, or any of the other usual suspects, AliX or otherwise, are doing much under 40mm or certainly not under 38mm. Best I could dig up was a 36mm DateJust and OP homages, from AgeGirl, which I'm told will actually arrive as R-brand fakes.

I do like those new 40mm 5s (and I'm pretty sure lug width is 20mm), but I think at the moment, I might be on the lookout to buy a few of the older SNKL / SNKL, etc. style watches.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

john_marston said:


> so those new 5s are for sale
> 
> View attachment 15182807
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you on the price, how are they different from the 5KX? Or are they the same thing just new colours?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

gav1230 said:


> Do y'all consider the 5KX suitable for swimming? I know the water resistance is fine but I don't know how easy the crown pops out.


Do crowns just "pop out"? If this is a problem for you based on your wearing habits maybe you _should_ consider a screw down.

Honestly, why worry about it? If popping crowns aren't a real problem (they're not) when is enough WR enough? And if all you're going to do is worry about your "water proof" watch in the water, why wear it?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Heithel said:


> Totally agree with you on the price, how are they different from the 5KX? Or are they the same thing just new colours?
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


It loses its rotating bezel and is a bit smaller (40mm diameter, 20mm lugs). That's it, really. The new ones with rotating bezel are just new colours.


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Kuzushi said:


> these are cool, but the price is kinda high for a 5


It's MSRP, street price will go down in a few months. 5KX prices are already way down (around 220 on LIW and sub 200 on some models on Macy's)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko 5 project


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

fyioska said:


> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


That's a stunner - excuse my ignorance but what's the reference please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

B1ff_77 said:


> That's a stunner - excuse my ignorance but what's the reference please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries, thanks. It's an SNKL23 on a 19mm Rolamy bracelet.

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## selbram3 (Jun 5, 2020)

gav1230 said:


> It's MSRP, street price will go down in a few months. 5KX prices are already way down (around 220 on LIW and sub 200 on some models on Macy's)


Maybe true in the US, but there are a lot of places where you cannot buy it below MSRP. So I agree, it is too much for a Seiko 5.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

This just dropped back in my lap, swapped onto black leather.









And just for fun tried the bracelet from an SNKL41.









It's remarkably comfortable but the endlinks are a terrible fit.
















Having polished off the bead blasting it kind of works in the flesh.









Hope you enjoyed my abomination. Probably going back to leather.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SRP349J1


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Ginger bread FFF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

SNKL23K1 on brown strap









Enviado desde mi Mi 9 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Weekend = Nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

thebuzz said:


> Ginger bread FFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful combo, kind of regret selling mine!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Let's try this again. My Sea Urchin on a 2 piece Blu Shark strap.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Gregorinho said:


> Such a beautiful combo, kind of regret selling mine!


Mine was a gift so it's a keeper 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

I totally get the hype with the SNXS now. It's a stunning watch and I'm glad I went with the 75 over the more popular 79.









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15355447
> View attachment 15355448
> View attachment 15355449
> View attachment 15355450


What model is this?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

I think it's a modded 5. SNKK87 case with SNXA11 dial.

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Omegafanboy said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


This is a new Seiko 5 with the Seiko SNXA11 dial and hands.


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

How do you guys feel a stainless bezel insert would look on this? I think it might give it a bit of an alpinist vibe.


----------



## Lord Mike (Feb 17, 2018)

My modded Sea Urchin "dual timing" in the UK last year.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I bought this watch for $25 during an Amazon lightning deal a couple years ago. Didn't care for the bead blasted finish compared to the smoothed down finish on my well worn 803 so I polished it. Was looking for a weathered & worn finish and think I nailed it.

Been searching for the right strap or bracelet and thanks to Masters In Time think the search is over.





  








SNK809---3303JZ-01.jpg




__
devilsbite


__
Jul 24, 2020








For less than $30 shipped this 3303JZ bracelet is just the ticket. The endlinks fit perfectly and snug; while the folded links give plenty of play there is no endlink rattle. Since the link shape is the same as the standard 809 bracelet (used on the 803) the fit and comfort is just as perfect.





  








SNK809---3303JZ-03.jpg




__
devilsbite


__
Jul 24, 2020












  








SNK809---3303JZ-02.jpg




__
devilsbite


__
Jul 24, 2020








Now I'm thinking of getting the 3246JZ for my SNKL41 as I'm not fond of the stock bracelet.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Loving this dial!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

fyioska said:


> Loving this dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! Really want to buy this. I am just not sure what the dial color looks like in real life. In some pictures it looks grey (which is what I like). In others it looks more off white. Also your picture looks very nice but in some other pictures the indices look very bright gold and a little cheap. Wish I could see this in real life.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fyioska said:


> Loving this dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

helibg said:


> Beautiful watch! Really want to buy this. I am just not sure what the dial color looks like in real life. In some pictures it looks grey (which is what I like). In others it looks more off white. Also your picture looks very nice but in some other pictures the indices look very bright gold and a little cheap. Wish I could see this in real life.


Honestly, the gold highlights aren't that deep gold you think. It's subtle. The photo has no filters and I kept the white balance as natural as I could so the dial is pretty much as it is!

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

fyioska said:


> Loving this dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the SNXS75, right?


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> This is the SNXS75, right?


Yes, the SNXS75


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

All the angst about the discontinuation of the classic Seiko 5s, my regret from passing on a few ~ $100 watches as they passed from reach and the SNXF05 dipping to that magic $99 number I took the plunge.










When I browse vintage watches I've grown fond of some Omega Constellations and think that's the inspiration here. On the wrist the case sits a touch tall but looks just fine, off the wrist it's a porker with skinny midcase.

Love the recessed crown, it virtually disappears.










The bracelet looks amazingly good for how hollow the links are, I wear a watch snug so get no rattling. Looks and feels like a pretty good bracelet from 1950. Though, if you buy a Seiko 5 it shouldn't be a surprise.

The white face has an easy on the eyes feel almost like enamel and the cross hatch is subtle under most lighting.










The crispness of faceted markers topped in black always stand out from the dial adding to the super legibility.










Feels like the everyday dressy to casual, do anything replacement for the SNK803 I've been searching for.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

gav1230 said:


> How do you guys feel a stainless bezel insert would look on this? I think it might give it a bit of an alpinist vibe.


I think it would look a lot like the SRPE57:


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

My modded SNXJ89 that I paid way too much for but love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I haven't worn this one in a while. Wondering if I should put it back on the factory bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Made a new strap for big blue.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

Nice one. What's the model number?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15439263
> View attachment 15439262
> View attachment 15439261
> View attachment 15439260
> ...


Nice. What's the model number?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Only this one for the moment. Long live the shield!


----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)

Lord Mike said:


> My modded Sea Urchin "dual timing" in the UK last year.
> 
> View attachment 15356456


Great minds. Prefer your bezel though - mine has a lume pearl but it doesn't work at all.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

My trio









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## luisbg (Oct 19, 2020)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15439263


What model/mod is that carlowus?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

luisbg said:


> What model/mod is that carlowus?


Original a SARZ005, customized with Dagaz big number dial and SNZH55 (Seiko FFF) hands.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

SNXS79J1, unique curves on its lovely case. Wish the tops of the lugs were brushed rather than polished, though.


----------



## luisbg (Oct 19, 2020)

The silver dial of the SNXS79J1 is making me reconsider my Seiko 5 selection. It looks great!


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Vamospues said:


> View attachment 15515248
> 
> 
> SNXS79J1, unique curves on its lovely case. Wish the tops of the lugs were brushed rather than polished, though.


What strap is this? I have had some trouble finding a strap like this in 19mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

last week. before i polished the crystal.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Here's a pretty watch. Even among 5s though the bracelet on this one was a hair-pulling nightmare. If the band wasn't so terrible it probably would have stayed in stock form. and not sure if this still counts as a 5, but I put the movement and dial into a SKX013 case and then on a Strapcode.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

helibg said:


> What strap is this? I have had some trouble finding a strap like this in 19mm.


Sorry, I can't remember. There are some similar 19 mm straps at ukwatchstraps (no affiliation), I buy from them pretty regularly


----------



## grarmpitutty (Jul 3, 2020)

An SNKK27 was my first purchase when I started getting back into the hobby. I had it on NATOs for a long time, but I really like it on this CNS vintage rally strap:










...and this SNKK48 arrived in a lot of goodies from a family friend. I don't think I'd have chosen it for myself, but after sizing it up and wearing it, it's pretty darn fun! I get a ton of compliments on it around the office.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is a Seiko 5 with Dagaz mods


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Snkk65 silver dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

SNK807





  








seiko 5




__
sorinp1


__
May 18, 2020


----------



## NoOtherQT (Oct 23, 2018)

Have a very old one here but it's still ticking.


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

My first ever automatic mechanical watch. Given by my gf (now wife) more than 10 years ago. I actually went...this is a dumb watch, why do I have to reset the time every few days when I never wear it. Now it's one of my favourites. She is...knowledgeable...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Who else today?
Seiko SRP309 Halloween Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

watchesinnature said:


> My first ever automatic mechanical watch. Given by my gf (now wife) more than 10 years ago. I actually went...this is a dumb watch, why do I have to reset the time every few days when I never wear it. Now it's one of my favourites. She is...knowledgeable...
> 
> View attachment 15526319


Looks great and nice story to go with it, too.


----------



## BNss (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello everyone


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

SNX111


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got this one a couple of days ago.

It's in good condition, but I'll give it a little TLC to bring back some of the luster of the old days.









Best regards, George


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Old recycled pic, but this is what I'm planning to wear today.. so much loved









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

SNZJ47


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

fyioska said:


> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Very nice,what model is this? Is that aftermarket bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

tohb said:


> Very nice,what model is this? Is that aftermarket bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the SNK361 on a Rolamy bracelet

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Gone but not forgotten, sold my TV dial Seikotilus 7019-814A yesterday.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My all time fav Seiko 5


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Lagania (Jan 21, 2020)

NoOtherQT said:


> Have a very old one here but it's still ticking.


I love that dial

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNKL41 with case mod. I don't wear it as much as I used to, but I really should.


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Adkskx (Jan 22, 2013)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15535834
> View attachment 15535835
> View attachment 15535836
> View attachment 15535837


another excellent one, Carlow. What case and parts?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Adkskx said:


> another excellent one, Carlow. What case and parts?


Thank you for the kind words. This is a SNZG13, Seiko Field watch, with Dagaz big number dial, domed sapphire and Seiko Spork hour and minute hands, Stargate seconds hand.


----------



## Adkskx (Jan 22, 2013)

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words. This is a SNZG13, Seiko Field watch, with Dagaz big number dial, domed sapphire and Seiko Spork hour and minute hands, Stargate seconds hand.


Great combination


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

While doing my study yesterday..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

sunny SNK371 today


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Crule (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SNKE79 insides in an SNXS case. basically the leftovers from the blue 5 mod i posted a little bit above. it got dust inside the glass after i did the case switch, and just never took the dust out so i didn't really wear this "new" watch. but finally opened it back up to get the dust out and now it's a little bit more wearable.

and just for fun, currently on 19mm mesh bracelet.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15552692
> 
> 
> View attachment 15552693


Love the King Seiko vibes of that case.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

a couple mod leftover watches that are perfectly wearable in their own right.

the white dial one started from an SNKE that i took the case in another 5 mod (already pictured above).

and the grey dial one, the hands were swapped to yet another 5 mod.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

photo from a few weeks back. i love this old simple thing.


----------



## raistlin65 (Mar 20, 2019)

Thinking about getting the SRPE51 that is on special at Macys. So I wore this to remind myself about it all day


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Giving old blue a go on the bracelet.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Ralphlin (Dec 16, 2020)

Recently mod two seigolds (gold cases)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Oops... double post


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Kanji day wheel in. The metamorphosis to vintage King Seiko style is complete!

SNKL41 dial/hands
SNKE79 case
Kanji day wheel

Still considering a domed sapphire. I ordered a CT I was going to use, but the dome was too pronounced. Anyone know of a super shallow lowdome sapphire that would fit? Something like .5mm.


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Best regards, George


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

SNK559


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A modded one today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## gmr2048 (Jul 11, 2013)

This is my Seiko 5. There are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Seiko Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

SRPC61K1 aka "Bottlecap"


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

I wear these two quite a bit, I have an all black one somewhere too. Plus, regular Seikos and uh more watches in general....


----------



## aaa6112 (Dec 15, 2020)

Love my trusty little SNK807. Still finds its fair share of wrist time.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Got better seikos but man I love this little snk809 on this olive drab zulu!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TSC Bernie by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Added another vintage 5 to the stable. Really love these little things, simple, reliable, cheap, etc.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

SNKE63J1
Favorite grab and go, rugged, decent lume, and perfect size with 38mm diameter and 20mm lugs.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This were found my YT feed and I thought these are great. Never seen something that actually explained what part does and with a graphical interpretation to understand it.

Thought you may enjoy these two.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Heavily modified Pterolion Fleiger


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Not my first Seiko 5, but it is my favorite, and i even like the Oyster bracelet, even if it doesn't taper. The best lume of all the 5's I've owned, even better than the baby monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

My first 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Baby Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just have to do the FFF mod with this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

The Fifty Five Alpine mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave0944 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Blending old with new. SNKK19 full lume dial on an SRPE57 case. Really like the look and lume on the snkk19, so I upgraded it to NH36. Instant regret as the crown on the snkk19 is too damn small to deal with hand winding. This seems like a much better solution. I think the srpe's stock chapter ring is probably not a good match though. Will swap in a polished silver chapter ring to replicate the original on the snkk19.


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

SNKL45 I removed the original bracelet though it is a quite good one (unlike many seiko5s) It was too thick and looked brutal with this case. Very good looking watch. One of the best 5s. Worst lume i have ever seen on a seiko. Really useless.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

kostependrhs said:


> SNKL45 I removed the original bracelet though it is a quite good one (unlike many seiko5s) It was too thick and looked brutal with this case. Very good looking watch. One of the best 5s. Worst lume i have ever seen on a seiko. Really useless.
> 
> View attachment 15635674


All true.


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Just received this SNK381K1.

The internet photos don't do it justice.

I love this affordable Seiko 5's, and love the old school 5 shield.

Just don't know if I'll keep it on the OEM bracelet or not
















Best regards and stay safe, George.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

That's a great looking piece! Could easily be a "1 watch" for a heckuva lot of people. 

Like many folks, I only wish Seiko would make some (any?) time only piece


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SNKL41. Honestly, the only thing that bugs me at all about this design is the black index to the right of the date window. If that was a little nub of a silver applied index? Perfection...


----------



## Jsecher (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## ktsang47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Baby Blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Monsterish Ice Blue

Ice Ice Baby by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

SNXS79 on a 19mm Rolamy Jubilee.


----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

A couple of mine, . . .


----------



## dbtong (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbtong (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

dbtong said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That may be the best looking SRP I have seen. 
(I can't remember if that's the new post SKX monicker)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

The best Seiko 5 GS poorman with a new
bracelet butterfly, just love it!!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## dbtong (Feb 21, 2017)

thebuzz said:


> That may be the best looking SRP I have seen.
> (I can't remember if that's the new post SKX monicker)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's an SRPE61. I love the dial.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

acrolyu2 said:


> The best Seiko 5 GS poorman with a new brasalt butterfly, just love it!!
> 
> View attachment 15754299


Wait, what bracelet? Brasalt Butterfly?


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

[QUOTE = "RotorRonin, publicación: 53148419, miembro: 268424"]
Espera, ¿qué pulsera? ¿Mariposa de Brasalt?
[/CITA]

si brazalete perdon por mi ingles!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't understand what's happening here that I'm apparently seeing layered reflections like this, but I like it.


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Snkl41 with aftermarket 18mm endlinks and 20mm oyster bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx6309 (Sep 1, 2019)

I like many Seiko 5 watches. I just don't like the movements inside them.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tx6309 said:


> I like many Seiko 5 watches. I just don't like the movements inside them.


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Just took delivery of this Seiko 5 7009.


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Baby Blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just bought the same one and ordered the same color strap from Nick Manky. I wasn't sure about the color but looks great in your picture.


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

My newest acquisition:


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Modded...


----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Bassopotamus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats the winner right there! What strap is this?? MN?


----------



## hi_beat (Oct 5, 2019)

Root beer bottle cap on distressed brown leather. Have a great weekend everyone!!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Rikimaru said:


> Thats the winner right there! What strap is this?? MN?


Thanks! It's actually from Cheapest Nato Straps









Paratrooper Strap Khaki Green and Lume


This is a strap that has been around since the 1960´s. Originally french navy divers (Marine Nationale) was wearing these type of straps on their Tudor "Snowflakes". Our version differs from other elastic straps, we chose to make our Paratrooper strap as slimmed down as possible to be able to...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





It's basically a simplified version of a Marine Nationale, which seems to be easier to install.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Lake Michigan. Still has a bit of ice.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## DelusionsOfGrandeur (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi guys,

My first ever post. This is my Seiko 5 I've had for a few years. Looking to put it on an oyster bracelet. Anyone know anything about it? I can't find a model number. It's made in Japan and the date wheel has English and Arabic. The blue dial seems unusual and it has brushed lugs rather than polished on the SNXS range. I did wonder if it's a fake, but the case feels right and the movement and window look legitimate.

Edit: I think it might be a frankenwatch, with a real case and movement but a fake dial. I still like it though, unusual colour. Keeps great time. Bloody Ebay!










AK


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't know why all the comparing to the Tudor BB 36 and the Rolex Explorer.

A couple of years ago saw on the net the Seiko 5Y23-8030 DX. My first thought was "a diver style Seiko dial without the bezel, looks really great!"

Then Seiko released the DressKX and I automatically remembered that DX.

For me, this SRPE51K1 is no homage or copy from Tudor or Rolex, just another iteration of what Seiko knows how to do best.

PS.- the photo of the DX 5Y23-8030 is borrowed from the net.
















Best regards and stay safe, George.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

A little FFF action


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

SNKL07 with beige leather strap (summertime: nato strap)


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SNKE63, modded.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## random poster (Jan 5, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 15777877


What model number is that please?


----------



## random poster (Jan 5, 2021)

my Seiko 5


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

random poster said:


> What model number is that please?


It's modded:
SNXS77 Dial, h and m hands
Aftermarket lighting "Milgauss" hand
SNKL4x case
Uncle Seiko chrono bracelet


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## random poster (Jan 5, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> It's modded:
> SKXS77 Dial, h and m hands
> Aftermarket lighting "Milgauss" hand
> SNKL4x case
> Uncle Seiko chrono bracelet


You did some art!


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

[QUOTE = "JodyDavis, publicación: 53158630, miembro: 1420697"]









Snkl41 con endlinks de 18 mm del mercado de accesorios y brazalete de ostras de 20 mm.

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk
[/ CITA]

where did you bay??


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SNKL41


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Modded SNKK: with SRPA41 guts (dial, hands, 4r36 movement), sapphire crystal, on a Watchgecko H-Link bracelet.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SNKK87, modded with Yobokies salmon SARB-style dial and dauphine hands. All else is stock Seiko 5 - 7s26 movement, mineral glass. Ostrich padded strap.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SNK807 with SKX011 dial and aftermarket MM300 hands, top hat pinion cap.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SNKL4x mod.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Seiko SNKE63 mod.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

SRPD95









SNK809









SNK789


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

SRPD67 Modded a bit with just the bezel from Long Island Watch and insert from Namoki. On a Bandoleer Strapcode























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

6119 proof Pouge Jr and 5Actus


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SNKL41 on an Uncle Seiko Bellmatic bracelet. Near perfect endlink fit.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

SNZG13


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

The "classic" fiver


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

ARMADUK said:


> The "classic" fiver


Wowww what's the model # for that one?


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Snxj90


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

impromptujazz said:


> Wowww what's the model # for that one?


The last version of snxj89


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hated to let this go last week, buuuutttt...









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Alonsinni (Oct 12, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 15862253


Can you provide information on that bracelet? A direct link would be helpful.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Alonsinni said:


> Can you provide information on that bracelet? A direct link would be helpful.











President Bracelet (Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-700x / 701x / 702x)


Uncle's notes The Bell-Matic was the first Seiko that started my obsession. However, after owning many of these over the years, I was met with the frustration of never being able to find the right strap for it. Even the stainless bracelet that came with this model was made of folded metal and...




www.uncleseiko.com





The 4006-700x version is what I got, and fits well.


----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello from CT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

SNPK21J


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Still digging this one. I've been wearing it every day for like six weeks straight. It reminds me of a four-digit Datejust, nice mix of satin and polish.










It's also pretty consistent with timekeeping, doing just over +2 spd.


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Snx military.


----------



## Dog Harvest (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

A custom Seiko 5 with-
The 5 shield removed
NH36 movement with the fourth wheel swapped with a 7S26
Lumed Dauphine hands
Domed plexi crystal
All cased in a 37mm Seiko 5 case hand polished to look...okay I guess? (needs a little more buffing)

















The dial has some marks so I'm thinking of giving it a matte coat a la Rolex 1500/1600s. Stay tuned!


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

One of my all time favourites! And not just of Seiko 5's...


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

These are my only two Seiko 5s


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

5 with the mesh mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North Straps (May 20, 2021)

tikander said:


> One of my all time favourites! And not just of Seiko 5's...
> View attachment 15909512


That is a very nice watch!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@jaliya48, that looks nice! I'm intrigued about the NH36 in the Seiko 5 case, especially while keeping the small crown.










I'm wearing this right now, and have been almost straight for like two months. If it had a hacking/handwinding movement it would be one step closer to totally awesome.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Colorful Seiko 5.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

g_jeffers said:


> Colorful Seiko 5.
> View attachment 15910697
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say Mumbai, sorry


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Really? I was given the watch. Thanks for the heads up!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

VincentG said:


> I would say Mumbai, sorry











Here's the back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I've tried to photograph this watch twice to sell it.

Cant do it.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sir-Guy said:


> @jaliya48, that looks nice! I'm intrigued about the NH36 in the Seiko 5 case, especially while keeping the small crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! This case uses a two piece crown/stem setup and the crown is the same tap as the NH36 stem so the swap was direct. The fourth wheel (seconds hand pinion) had to be swapped because my NH36 wasn't packed well and had a damaged pinion as a result. Comparing both, I believe the original would've been slightly taller and may have not had clearance with a standard flat crystal but since I used a domed plexi, I would've got away with it!
Use the JB parts catalog search and enter your case number (7s26-xxxx; omit the 7S26 as instructed on the site). Search for the crown stem parts numbers. If the stem starts with 1Exxxx, yours is a one-piece setup. If however it is a two-piece part, a NH36 will fit, provided the hands clear the crystal.


JB Watch Parts Database


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Vintage 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

The FFF on a green Maratac nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FavouriteSon (Feb 8, 2020)

My first and only for the better part of 4 years and she has the scrapes and dings to prove it.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Bottle Cap.


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

I've got a Sea Urchin and 2 Field Seiko 5s. I've had to upgrade two to domed sapphire crystal as the hardlex has picked up scratches over the years. Also replaced the bezel insert on the Sea Urchin to a ceramic luminous submariner one as the original one picked up a few chips.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of 5 of the desk diver theme with my "dressKX" this Thursday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

New, Seiko 5 Sports SRPE53 vs. old, SNK793. Both have their charm...


----------



## Blubs_Will_Rule (Jun 23, 2021)

Good ol SNK805. Wonderful starter watch, and that green goes great with a good outdoorsy outfit.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

This one got modded...


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Just picked this up last week after daily wearing an Apple Watch for the past year and a half. I know the SRPD line has taken flack, but I really like mine. In fact I'm thinking of picking up a SRPD95 and trying my hand at some mods!


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

SNXS77 Mod


----------



## premsta (Jun 6, 2021)

*Vintage 1983 model found in a box in the closet







*


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I went to a store today that had the full collection of Street Fighter V watches as a bundle. They really look great in person!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Indiglo92 said:


> I went to a store today that had the full collection of Street Fighter V watches as a bundle. They really look great in person!


I think the 5KX is a great success and this series shows just how much fun people can have with a really robust reliable watch that is the basis for a million mods at this point. Hate the push-pull crown all you want this watch and the rebranding of the Seiko 5 line is a success.
PS I like the new logo AND the Prospex X too I do think Citizen hit it out of the park with promaster graphic "broadarrow"


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

premsta said:


> *Vintage 1983 model found in a box in the closet
> View attachment 16064342
> *


Today still available, but with 7S26 calibre: SNXS73


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Seiko Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Seiko 5 Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

SNK543


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Chidling said:


> SNK543
> 
> View attachment 16079103


Ahead of its time, that one!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I like that strap choice, @Miggyd87. Looks nice!

I'm wearing this one today. I really like the dial. The indices, hands, etc. It all just works for me and really punches above its weight!


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## 8trackmind (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

SNK809 and SNK793. 


















The undersides of the hands are lumed on the -793, which is pretty neat. It lights up the day/date window.


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Scratched in the mud with sticks and allowed to dry


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Seiko 5 today, but modded!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Wearing this today (photo is from a bit earlier).










I like doing timing runs. Regarding the 7S26, my sample size of two is interesting...both do quite well.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sir-Guy said:


> Wearing this today (photo is from a bit earlier).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish mine was that good..lol I'm at -20s/d


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

caribiner23 said:


> View attachment 16161115


I have the same model and love it!


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

johnnyfunk said:


> I have the same model and love it!
> View attachment 16183104


Love that strap! Which one is it?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I would like one of these


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

caribiner23 said:


> Love that strap! Which one is it?


Thanks! It's a Hadley Roma purchased through Teddy Baldassarre.


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

(Edit: Woops! Wrong date. Getting ahead of myself...)


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

My 5KX’s time to shine


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16267476


How do you like that Uncle Seiko? Have tried the 41 on a few different straps without much success and the stock bracelet looks too modern/sporty (or something...) IMO.

I've been looking at this combo for a long time and haven't come up with anything better.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

devilsbite said:


> How do you like that Uncle Seiko? Have tried the 41 on a few different straps without much success and the stock bracelet looks too modern/sporty (or something...) IMO.
> 
> I've been looking at this combo for a long time and haven't come up with anything better.


Love it. Great fit and comfort, good quality. 

Hollow endlinks and pressed clasp may not do it for some, but it is certainly a step up from stock. I was actually getting used to a stock 5 bracelet on a different watch, but this one is a pleasure to wear. No hesitation to go this route again. I was on a mission to find a decent strap or bracelet for this watch; search ended with the Uncle Seiko Bellmatic President bracelet.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SEIKO 5 SNZFXCVII







*


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I like those hands, @mconlonx! Nicely done.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## LongHollow (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Grabbed one before they completely dissapear


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

What’s the reference on that one, @Rikimaru? I like it!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Sir-Guy said:


> What’s the reference on that one, @Rikimaru? I like it!


snk361  it has 555555555 logos on the dial how cool is that


----------



## Watchy Watch (Dec 31, 2021)

Something a little different here. This is a Seiko 5 mod I purchased on eBay. I don't normally like mods, but couldn't resist this one. In fact, it is only the dial and two of the hands that are original. An improved case, NH35 movement, sapphire, and a better strap. I think iy looks great


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seiko 5 military;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

New to the forum - This place is great, but it’s going to cost me . Today on the wrist is the good old Seiko 5 snkl23j1.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

brandon\ said:


>


Why would you do this?


To me, I mean. That thing is cool. 

My wife is going to hate the gold watch I will inevitable end up with.


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seiko 5 military sand;
Regards!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> Why would you do this?
> 
> 
> To me, I mean. That thing is cool.
> ...


This is actually the secondary watch from a mod I did for my wife. She wanted a "watch with a pink face, grey strap and to see the gears through the back". And she showed me a DW or MVMT that she liked the look of. So I took this rose gold SRPE72 and an SRPE55 DressKX and mixed them up. She got the SRPE55 with the rose gold dial and hands and grey Barton silicone strap. I also installed a double-dome sapphire. And this is the mashup of the left over parts. And I had a single-dome sapphire for an SKX that I installed. I am seriously surprised how much I like it. I used to have a gold Turtle that I liked. But this is really cool. I'm really digging the rose gold. The rose gold looks like pre-patina bronze.


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


What model # please?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

timmat said:


> What model # please?


SNKK47 










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This 5 sea urchin;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello Seiko 5 enthusiats.
This one has been limping along for the last few weeks.








I did a time check with the Hamilton this morning.
The snk805 has kept generally decent time.
But I was tweaking the time by a minute here and there every second day.
So I have decided to just let it run as it is.
Maybe over a few months?
Wearing it and keeping it running.
It was my first watch after about a twenty year hiatus.
I hardly ever took it off; now I keep it running because the day/date setting seems more finicky than my Hamilton or the Portsea Calendar.
They are only a minute slow over several weeks checked against my Timex Expedition.
Obsession/passion?
I wish I still had the eyes and fine motor skills for tinkering with movements.
So passionate and the obsession is not in charge so much
Anyhow.
So that's how my relationship with the 5 is going.
Just fine.
Glad I found this thread!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's a few. Locked away for a few years in one of my watch boxes and recently rediscovered.









































































These have been in regular rotation:


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

JohnM252 said:


> Here's a few. Locked away for a few years in one of my watch boxes and recently rediscovered.
> 
> View attachment 16377527
> 
> ...


What band do you have on your SNKL23?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

timmat said:


> What band do you have on your SNKL23?


It's a dark vintage quick release from cheapest NATO straps. But I'm upgrading soon, watch this space 😉


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

JohnM252 said:


> It's a dark vintage quick release from cheapest NATO straps. But I'm upgrading soon, watch this space 😉


Thanks. Straps on the SNKL23’s usually have a wider-than-usual gap due to the lug holes being right at the end of the long lug wings. But that strap looks thicker at the end and seems to fill that space nicely.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

timmat said:


> Thanks. Straps on the SNKL23’s usually have a wider-than-usual gap due to the lug holes being right at the end of the long lug wings. But that strap looks thicker at the end and seems to fill that space nicely.


It does fill the gap but beware - the quality is hit and miss. I have a light brown one for my other SNKL and I can't wear it because it's started to tear around the spring bar.


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

JohnM252 said:


> It does fill the gap but beware - the quality is hit and miss. I have a light brown one for my other SNKL and I can't wear it because it's started to tear around the spring bar.


Good to know. Did you go with a 18mm or squeeze in a 19mm? Thanks.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

18mm.


----------



## mike2121 (12 mo ago)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My July 1970 6119-6023 "baby Pogue"


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Is Seiko 5 the new affordable Seiko?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> Is Seiko 5 the new affordable Seiko?


Affordable is relative.

The "5" series by Seiko, has long been one of the most affordable mechanical watch options.

The rebranding of the "5" brand, aims that watch series toward the more average consumers, while the rest of Seiko's models have gotten more expensive (the "5" series have as well) and priced outside the average consumers watch budget.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKC51j1.


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

6119 Baby Pogue


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKE53.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

timmat said:


> Thanks. Straps on the SNKL23’s usually have a wider-than-usual gap due to the lug holes being right at the end of the long lug wings. But that strap looks thicker at the end and seems to fill that space nicely.


I agree. This is the best I’ve seen of a strap being used on that model, for that very reason.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

JohnM252 said:


> SNKC51j1.
> 
> View attachment 16378392
> 
> ...


I gotta say, I REALLY like this one. I tend to avoid models with integrated bracelets, but this looks fantastic.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

PiperTim said:


> I gotta say, I REALLY like this one. I tend to avoid models with integrated bracelets, but this looks fantastic.


I also avoid integrated bracelets, but the watch was just too much to resist.

The bracelet itself is nicely finished and quite comfortable, but I've found that the 5 bracelets that are integrated are usually above average.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

It's my gateway drug!
Now I'm into the harder stuff as well.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

What a lovely Seiko 5! Yeah I want it! Tired of smart watch! What can go wrong, right?!

(2 month later)

Oh, there are so many seikos out there

(2 month later)

couch needes replacement, no one bothers

(2 years later, scratching kidneys area)

It was totally worth it, man gotta love japaneese divers, man!

#storyofmylife, still missing a kidney though


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

I remember when I first got into watches and picked up a bunch of Seiko 5s. I liked them, but I convinced myself they were too small and wound up selling them all. Now I’ve come full circle and wonder what I was thinking, especially since they now cost about 2-3x what they used to.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## pbwilson1970 (11 mo ago)




----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

Finally back in the seiko 5 game 😉
Received it yesterday in the evening and today is the first day wearing it.
Love that rich blue dial on this new seiko 5 pilot watch 💙 such a piece is proof that you don't have to spend thousands of dollars to get enjoyment out of watchcollecting 😊
Will probably rock it for the rest of the week 🤟








SRPH31 worn on a grey premium nato from crown & buckle


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SSA067


----------



## IMURLURKER (11 mo ago)

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 16303304


Been browsing and made an account just to ask for the model #, really dig it.


----------



## IMURLURKER (11 mo ago)

Merv said:


> View attachment 16069739


Bumping this one too. If you don't mind, what's the model #? (Does everyone else just know this? Is it on the face or something? Am I dense?)


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

An old pic, haven’t worn this for a while, but ‘classic’ 5 Sports.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

It's a mod, but one Seiko should have made. Sapphire crystal, NH35, nice strap, and a 316L case


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko 5 Moon watch


----------



## rmkather (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

Just in nos snk355. Still awaiting my hopefully decent alix oyster bracelet


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

5 neomonster;










Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16462477
> View attachment 16462478


----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16462477
> View attachment 16462478





RotorRonin said:


>


... Did y'all mod these to add the snowflake hands or is this a retail model? Reference number?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

SRPB31 "Compressor"


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cheehoo said:


> ... Did y'all mod these to add the snowflake hands or is this a retail model? Reference number?


Mods. Seiko 5 case, SRPE57 dial, aftermarket snowflake hands.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

New to 5s, I'm normally an affordables/chrono/diver kind of guy, but I can't seem to take this one off! Just liking the sleek, metallic thing. Really odd to me that people complain that the numerals aren't lumed-- the steel numerals are what make this different, a dressy-military-field hybrid. I'm so used to having a diver's bezel, but it's not REALLY that much harder to time parking meters or whatever. This is a dangerous thread, I'm liking too many of these to "like" them all... I don't _want _to like so many of them, it's going to be hard not to wind up with a half dozen by the year's end...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Catalyzt said:


> New to 5s, I'm normally an affordables/chrono/diver kind of guy, but I can't seem to take this one off! Just liking the sleek, metallic thing. Really odd to me that people complain that the numerals aren't lumed-- the steel numerals are what make this different, a dressy-military-field hybrid. I'm so used to having a diver's bezel, but it's not REALLY that much harder to time parking meters or whatever. This is a dangerous thread, I'm liking too many of these to "like" them all... I don't _want _to like so many of them, it's going to be hard not to wind up with a half dozen by the year's end...
> 
> View attachment 16465587


I’m currently downsizing but every time I see that new field watch I am so tempted.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

RotorRonin said:


> I’m currently downsizing but every time I see that new field watch I am so tempted.


Ah, sorry to be an enabler! Wish I could tell you I hated it, that it doesn't quite work, it's not as nice in person, I'm suddenly getting sick of it for no reason, but none of that seems to be happening...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> I’m currently downsizing but every time I see that new field watch I am so tempted.












This cropped up in my one-watch-per-week exercise...










This is pretty much the only 5 owned, which I've not had any motivation to mod.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

NH inside


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> This is pretty much the only 5 owned, which I've not had any motivation to mod.


I modded mine a lot, but with minimal visual effect. I’m pretty ambivalent about it’s current state. I love the vintage vibe of the case, and the 20mm lug width, but the ratio of 36mm case and 20mm lug width feels not quite right. I miss the slightly thicker original case, and it’s more proportional in relation to the 18mm lugs, but the original case has the tall lugs, which don’t work as well with thin leather straps, and 18mm feels to slim. 

So it stays as is. For now.


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

^^^ I really like that one Timmat!

After trying several leather straps on my SNKL41 without anything really sticking I popped it back on the factory bracelet to remind myself why I wanted to change it.


















Gotta say, after some time away, I'm really liking it!


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

devilsbite said:


> ^^^ I really like that one Timmat!
> 
> After trying several leather straps on my SNKL41 without anything really sticking I popped it back on the factory bracelet to remind myself why I wanted to change it.
> 
> ...


The bracelet on that one is the best in the old Seiko 5 lineup imo. 18mm lug, but that band is wider, giving it a more substantial feel. I sometimes struggle with straps on 18mm lugs - they just look too narrow. I had brown leather on my snkl41 for a brief moment, but went right back to the stock wider bracelet.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Have to wear this one occasionally to keep the charge up. She's almost 20 years mine.









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankycormier (10 mo ago)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## mannwatch (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

mannwatch said:


> View attachment 16522543


Can you share the details?
Case source?
Movement swap?


----------



## mannwatch (Oct 2, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Can you share the details?
> Case source?
> Movement swap?


7s26 movement, black date, white day
Snk647 case


----------



## barbas (Feb 12, 2021)

I really love my 140th anniversary under the sun 😁


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

SNK809 today. It generally loses time as opposed to gains, but that doesn’t bother me on a non-hacking movement like in this. I find it easier to let it get 30 seconds behind and then roll the minute hand forward a minute while it’s running, rather than the “back hacking” trick for when it’s too far ahead.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Still going strong after 10 years. I use it as a field / scout watch. Pic from Saturdays hike, about 90 minutes in. I use the bezel as a field timer to measure my distance traveled.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't think I've ever shown you the blue one.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Here are my four "Fives".


----------



## Pratheesh K Plavish (9 mo ago)

Bought this watch few weeks ago.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

New arrival this week: SNKE53. It has a chunky bezel, and sub-minute markers on the minute track, both of which give it a more ‘90s feel.










It has some nice touches, such as the day/date window: the inner part of it is matte, and the outer part is polished.

Seiko 5s sure offer a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That really looks great, @Mhutch. 

Here’s this new arrival again, which I wore yesterday.










Like the other two 7S26 Seiko 5s I got in the past year, its accuracy is above its price point. This one is doing about a second per day (sample size of over a week).


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

June 1970 6119-6023


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Too lazy to set day/date.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now this "5" 6119 from July '70;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Russ1965 said:


>


When did they drop the gold one? It looks way better than the plain steel one.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Yesterday was silver (see above). Today is black, and maybe tomorrow is blue. Like yesterday, I adjusted the time but not day/date.


----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

ronkatct said:


> Yesterday was silver (see above). Today is black, and maybe tomorrow is blue. Like yesterday, I adjusted the time but not day/date.
> 
> View attachment 16578453


Omg how can you live like this lol


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

cheehoo said:


> Omg how can you live like this lol


Easy, working from home


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

My custom Seiko 5 got a new chamfered crystal and a case polish again. Next project: spray the dial matte clear.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@jaliya48, that new crystal really elevates the whole watch. Nice touch!


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sir-Guy said:


> @jaliya48, that new crystal really elevates the whole watch. Nice touch!


Thank you! This crystal was bought for a vintage 7019 project that I'm restoring, but I tried it out on the 5 for laughs...I've bought another crystal for the 7019 now


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I seem to have lost the Model # of my 5. Anyone know it perchance?

I finally took it off the bracelet and put it on a NATO today to mix things up.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Smaug said:


> I seem to have lost the Model # of my 5. Anyone know it perchance?
> 
> I finally took it off the bracelet and put it on a NATO today to mix things up.
> View attachment 16580208
> ...


It looks to be an Urchin SNZF22 it should be marked 7S36-03CO


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

SNZE14



















Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

SNKE53 today.










These are around 38.5mm, and it wears well on my 6.5” wrist. It’s also keeping within two seconds per day.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Another five;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here you go! Vance.


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 16619632
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


That's a good looking strap - where did you get it? Thanks


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Found some good light today. SNXF05.


----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

This a mod, but the one Seiko should have made. Sapphire, NH36, screw down crown, and a better case


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXC21j5. A new arrival, manufactured in March 2011.

It has a very retro look.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16631603


Insane lume bro!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

On a cheapie Ali bracelet


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

My Seiko 5 SNXA 23 from Japan


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

@timmat  What model is this?



timmat said:


> View attachment 16502827


What model is this?


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

acrolyu2 said:


>


Fantastic piece of photography.


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Cover Drive said:


> Fantastic piece of photography.


muchas gracias!!


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

On Strapcode bracelet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Found this Seiko family shot on top of a puzzle in an old folder.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

This was my father's. The one that got me interested in watches.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

devilsbite said:


> Found this Seiko family shot on top of a puzzle in an old folder.
> 
> View attachment 16686464


What strap do you have on the SNKL41? Nice.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXC21J5.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

timmat said:


> What strap do you have on the SNKL41? Nice.


Thanks! It’s a Shinola strap taken from a Runwell.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Mikeman said:


> View attachment 16700382


Oops sorry seiko 5 it’s not. Apologies…


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## samwell7 (8 mo ago)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

What an incredible thread to meander through!

The Seiko 5 line of watches simply amazes me. The designs are so awesome, the quality fantastic, and all of that for a steal of a price.

Here's mine, SNKK17K1, which I just received from Jomashop last week.


















superb Seiko lume, too...









Accuracy of +1.5 seconds per day. Not bad. Might tweak it just a tiny little bit.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

double post


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Two SNKL's today, both on WatchGecko straps.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Another SNKL on WatchGecko strap.


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is that one?


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks like an SNXS77? 🤔
Edit: my bad, SNK357 but the bracelet is not the original?


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

timmat said:


> What model is that one?


7s26 0440 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SammyD84 (11 mo ago)




----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Snkl43, still gorgeous:


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Miawwwn said:


> Looks like an SNXS77? 🤔
> Edit: my bad, SNK357 but the bracelet is not the original?


FWIW, at one point, I modded SNXS77 internals into an SNKL4x case, and the result was something remarkably similar to this, but without the sbuliminal [5] pattern in the dial.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Back on a nato









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXB67J5. Made for the Middle East and Asia markets.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXB43J5.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## SpecialOne (Mar 29, 2020)

I got this SNKK11K1 last year ago. It's light-weight and comfortable to wear...One thing that still linger on my mind is that it does not have Made in Japan subscript on the watch..


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

SpecialOne said:


> View attachment 16806332
> 
> I got this SNKK11K1 last year ago. It's light-weight and comfortable to wear...One thing that still linger on my mind is that it does not have Made in Japan subscript on the watch..


The ‘k1’ at the end of the model number indicates it’s not made in Japan. J1 are Japan models. It’s probably made in Malaysia


----------



## SpecialOne (Mar 29, 2020)

nanook12 said:


> The ‘k1’ at the end of the model number indicates it’s not made in Japan. J1 are Japan models. It’s probably made in Malaysia


Yes, very difficult to find J model outside Japan in my hometown unless they are presage line or more expensive line.....


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Seiko Fives are awesome watches. My SRPD77:


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Cuttalossa said:


> View attachment 16787306


Me too!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Me too!


Fantastic!


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Goes great with a para-military look...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

SNZG17, with double dome clear ar sapphire and Watch&Style Striker II orange seconds hand


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Changed to a single pass strap to slim things down a bit.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

WOTD is my first Seiko, and my first (or maybe second) mechanical/automatic movement. 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Jswatch! (5 mo ago)

My first automatic


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Not a bad way to go for your first one, @Jswatch! 👍


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Jswatch! (5 mo ago)

Sir-Guy said:


> Not a bad way to go for your first one, @Jswatch! 👍


There are 2-3 things I wish it had but It put me in the direction of the rabbit hole… trying not to fall in 😜


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Jswatch! said:


> There are 2-3 things I wish it had but It put me in the direction of the rabbit hole… trying not to fall in 😜


Oh, you WILL fall in.


----------



## Jswatch! (5 mo ago)

Cover Drive said:


> Oh, you WILL fall in.


Maybe….just a little lol


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Fully Remastered
Watch & Style Threaded Case & Crown
Crystal Times Sapphire Crystal
DLW Ceramic Bezel Insert


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Jswatch! said:


> My first automatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic never gets old ! Awesome watch


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Jswatch! said:


> Maybe….just a little lol


Just to make sure that you do not fall down that hole, do NOT click on these discussions:








!!!!!!Wrist Seiko Check Here...Lets see those...


Wonder if there is an older thread, but I notice that there is not a current location for all Seiko's lovers to share. Decided to start this thread for my milestone post.




www.watchuseek.com












Show off your SKX007/009s!


I've got a SKX007 waiting for me at the post office... wasn't home when the mailman came today :(. How about some pics to hold me over til then? Stock, modded, on steel, on rubber, it's all good! I love this one by WIS_Chronomaster (hope it's ok to use it)




www.watchuseek.com












Let's See Your Vintage Seikos


Apologies if there is a thread for this already, but I did a search and couldn't find one. Also, I wonder if this post belongs more in the vintage forum. But anyway... I am starting to get interested in vintage Seikos. I know there are a lot of vintage Seiko diver fans and posts out there...




www.watchuseek.com












@@@ The turtle thread @@@@


Anyone want to post their turtle here, be it new, old, extinct, they seem tobe too many threads on it. Just a thought.




www.watchuseek.com












**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**


Hi guys! There is a lot threads that started as "New model coming in XX/XXXX", "Holy ****, look at these new watches..", "Upcoming Seiko XXXX lineup" etc. Nowadays these threads left behind. F21 subforum filled by hundreds of obsolete and junk threads. Now I think it's time to start the thread...




www.watchuseek.com












SEIKOS and COFFEE!! Show Us Your Cups!!


It's about Time!...If it's a Seiko with Coffee, Tea, or Expresso: Pour Yourself a Cup or Mug, Take a Pic & Post it Here! :-!




www.watchuseek.com












**** Seiko Prospex SPB151/153 "Captain...


We've got a great thread going about spotting the new 6105 Willard reissues out in the wild, but with more owners popping up I thought we'd open an "official" owners thread. So this thread is dedicated to Seiko's 2020 reissues of the legendary 6105. SPB151 - black dial on bracelet & SPB153 -...




www.watchuseek.com












Seiko Arnie-reissue SNJ025P1 (Black) / SNJ027P1 (Pepsi)


I have been waiting for this for a while. What are your thoughts, I thought this would be a bigger deal on the forums.




www.watchuseek.com












How many seikos do you own?


Just currently. Not cumulative. I own 5. I’m also having ‘do I consolidate?’ angst but that’s another post..




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Matching mods for my son and me.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Matching mods for my son and me.


Daddy?

Those look fantastic!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

Seiko 5 Actus 6106-7700


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Here’s my Seiko Ranger. Used my favorite Seiko 5 case, dial, and handset.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Valksing said:


> View attachment 16830809
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Actus 6106-7700


The watch is lovely, but that shirt is perfect.👌👌👌


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

I have the same 795 on at the moment.
Domed saphire though


----------



## rdefabri (5 mo ago)




----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

*SRPD77K1 







*

Original bezel insert (green with silver numerals) did not WOW me. Just a bit too ordinary... and too much green.

So... MOD TIME! New bezel insert. Like an entirely different watch now. I love it. Bolder, richer character. What a difference a bezel insert can make!


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

And just a quick strap change, to close out the evening for me...


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

DesertArt said:


> And just a quick strap change, to close out the evening for me...


So orange is your thing.

Good find.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

mylesofsmyles said:


> So orange is your thing.
> 
> Good find.


I don't know what color to call the markings... yellow-ish 'range, I suppose?

I just like the bolder presence with the new bezel insert vs. the meek and mild former bezel insert. To my taste, the green was just a bit much in the original rendition - toned down now. Personal taste is all it is.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

The Seiko pilot 5 getting some beach time.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Cuttalossa said:


> The Seiko pilot 5 getting some beach time.
> 
> View attachment 16856999


I love this. Nice work.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Cuttalossa said:


> The Seiko pilot 5 getting some beach time.
> 
> View attachment 16856999


Such a subtle mod - nicely done.

Bone stock SNK793.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Such a subtle mod - nicely done.


Much thanks !
Sometimes it’s hit or miss but usually a ‘less is more’ approach works.
SNK807 dial
SNK361 case/movement (black day/date)
Ali Ex hands
19” jubilee on 18” endlinks


----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

Love this setup


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SRP659J1


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My new Urchin two-tone. I combined the middle case and chapter ring from an SNZF17 with the dial, bezel and crown from an SNZF22, the seconds hand is from a Sumo and it has a DD sapphire from CT. The inexpensive president style bracelet will do until I find one I like better


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

VincentG said:


> My new Urchin two-tone. I combined the middle case and chapter ring from an SNZF17 with the dial, bezel and crown from an SNZF22, the seconds hand is from a Sumo and it has a DD sapphire from CT. The inexpensive president style bracelet will do until I find one I like better
> View attachment 16914572


Great looking watch!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Strap charge from yesterday









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

say76 said:


> Strap charge from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, who needs a Grand Seiko? 😯
Could you share the reference for the watch and the bracelet?


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Miawwwn said:


> Wow, who needs a Grand Seiko?
> Could you share the reference for the watch and the bracelet?


We all need a GS  but thanks. its a seiko snk357 and the bracelet is from a older model I'll have to look for it 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Miawwwn said:


> Wow, who needs a Grand Seiko?
> Could you share the reference for the watch and the bracelet?





say76 said:


> We all need a GS  but thanks. its a seiko snk357 and the bracelet is from a older model I'll have to look for it


SNKL41 and similar get you the same case with that bracelet.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

DesertArt said:


> *SRPD77K1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sootch00! 🙏😇🤗❣*


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1970 6119-6023 Baby Pogue


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> [
> 
> QUOTE="say76, post: 55644056, member: 246263"]We all need a GS  but thanks. its a seiko snk357 and the bracelet is from a older model I'll have to look for it


SNKL41 and similar get you the same case with that bracelet.
[/QUOTE]
Do you mean it's an original Seiko 5 bracelet? 😯
The ones that came with my SNKL43 and SNKK65 were terrible, both from an aesthetic and a comfort point of view...


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

say76 said:


> We all need a GS  but thanks. its a seiko snk357 and the bracelet is from a older model I'll have to look for it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Wait no, this is the SNK357:








I know I bought one for one of my nephew 😬


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Miawwwn said:


> Do you mean it's an original Seiko 5 bracelet?
> The ones that came with my SNKL43 and SNKK65 were terrible, both from an aesthetic and a comfort point of view...


Yeah. Pretty sure that's the same bracelet that came with the SNKL43 (and my SNKL41):












Miawwwn said:


> Wait no, this is the SNK357:
> View attachment 16917769
> 
> I know I bought one for one of my nephew


I think he's talking about the case. The dial is from a vintage 6118.


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> Yeah. Pretty sure that's the same bracelet that came with the SNKL43 (and my SNKL41):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it really the original bracelet? On the picture it looks like the links are solid, not folded. I'll have to dig out mine!

Today's Seiko 5: SNKK65 with a (surprisingly good) Aliexpress bracelet:


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Miawwwn said:


> Wait no, this is the SNK357:
> View attachment 16917769
> 
> I know I bought one for one of my nephew


That's the one but the hands, face, and glass have all been changed. the strap is from the one in the picture









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ssdpt (4 mo ago)

A special thanks to Johnm67. This one's a little treat


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Not mine but boy I am thinking about makin it so...


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What reference is that?
I'm missing the number of jewels under the automatic. So that would be a snsx77?


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

feitelijk said:


> What reference is that?
> I'm missing the number of jewels under the automatic. So that would be a snsx77?


7s26 0440 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> Not mine but boy I am thinking about makin it so...
> View attachment 16922899


Is that one with a fully lumed dial?


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

feitelijk said:


> So that would be a snsx77?





say76 said:


> 7s26 0440


But with the crown at 3 it cant be a snsx right.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

feitelijk said:


> But with the crown at 3 it cant be a snsx right.


I'm not sure the only reference I have is 7s26 0440 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

Ahh its a vintage watch. Looks brand new!

Snx115 apparently


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

feitelijk said:


> Ahh its a vintage watch. Looks brand new!
> 
> Snx115 apparently


Yes SNX115  that was doing my head in 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ssdpt (4 mo ago)

Just got this one in. Classy, need one with color now🤣


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

ssdpt said:


> Just got this one in


Could you do a side shot?
This is the caseshape where the lugs do not taper down, right?


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

ssdpt said:


> Just got this one in. Classy, need one with color now🤣
> View attachment 16924363
> 
> View attachment 16924362


That's a beauty. Classy, alright, especially with the high polish case.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ssdpt (4 mo ago)

feitelijk said:


> Could you do a side shot?
> This is the caseshape where the lugs do not taper down, right?


No sorry, they do taper down
















Hope this helps


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

ssdpt said:


> No sorry, they do taper down


Still rides pretty high.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That’s a great one, @say76. I really like that handset; I’ve never seen it before.

It’s really quite something, how many hundreds and hundreds of iterations exist of Seiko 5 designs. It’s quite the range of variety! 👍


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Seiko 5, what model is this?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> Very nice Seiko 5, what model is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Seiko 5 7009 3140

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## zent26 (10 mo ago)

None of the photos I take of my S5 do it justice. Here's the best one so far


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Angelis (Feb 12, 2006)

djkay said:


> Just got my first Seiko 5. I love the watch! Amazing value. I wonder why Seiko does not sell there value line in the United States. They could clean up if they were in Macy's and the like. Better price and a zillion times better than any Fossil or Invicta I have ever seen! Anyways lets see your Seiko 5s! Comments welcome all around!


That is smokin' hot!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1970 6119-6023 Baby Pogue, I am going to change it back to a flat hardlex from the double dome sapphire I installed, the reflection of the inner bezel in the bevel of the crystal bugs me sometimes  I have an SK type 1 to try in it, I also have a domed acrylic I may try as well.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask the reference number on this Seiko?

To my mind that is a very beautiful watch. I'm in lust. LOL

Bill


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

My Seiko5s on vacation:
















The 803 didn't make it into salt water but was a delight in the pool.

While not the best lume shot ever this was taken during the day! Love Seiko lume!!!








And the SNXF05 made it to a botanical garden.








That's a cacao tree in the background. The tour included a chocolate tasting.









Cheers!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 16999798


Bro. 

Great shot.


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Atlas.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

My SNX111 - clean, simple and elegant.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

I treated my Sea Urchin to a service & a new ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNZF17j1.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

My first 5KX, bought it to mod, but couldn’t bring myself to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Such a simple, economical watch... and I LOVE the beautiful, elegant design! 

However, I really want to be able to hand wind and to hack for precise time setting, so, the 7S26 movement must go.

I am upgrading the movement to an NH35, for hacking and ability to hand wind.


----------



## shiam_85 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

SNKL15


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Modded SNK807.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

Swapped out my cheapo aliX oyster for this cheapo aliX jubilee lol


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WTN23 (10 mo ago)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNK807 - Flieger Mod


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------

